# Don Volpe OOC Lounge



## zenmaldita (May 8, 2018)

*Dear Players,*


Spoiler



@JackJackal @PolarizedBear @lacelamb11 @zyther kaldrok @Le Chat Nécro @KingAndais @HammerMasher77 @PaletteManokit @wildcard8779 @Asassinator @Wulf Canavar @Berk @Rimna @Diabolica @Dreva @HopeTLioness



We're now reaching the climax of season 2 with more character development than anticipated! It's been a wonderful journey with you all and I like to thank *everyone* who participated. Thank you, you're awesome, and you are one of the many reasons we have successfully made such a fun RP together!

Now on to business! While we do get excited and can't help but comment on the happenings, I would like to *ban OOC comments in the RP thread*. It was fine before since things weren't _so_ serious. Let's be honest, we had _some_ plot going on in season 1 but now? _Holy shit bananas_!

I can imagine the amount of Alerts we get from all our @mentions, quotes, and multiple posts. This results to a lot of pages to go through, confusion, and a chance to miss important posts and announcements.

*TLDR*​
OOC comments are now banned in the RP thread.
Please post all RP OOC comments here.
You can chat with each other here and discuss your next course of action. You can always keep it secret by messaging each other instead.
If you need to comment on a specific post from the RP, *QUOTE IT HERE.*
Spectators, Curious Non-Players, Readers, etc., feel free to interact with us here!
Let's make this easier for everyone =)

Love,
Zen


----------



## zenmaldita (May 8, 2018)

Per *Character Summaries* will be posted here.
View Full Artwork | View Full Colored Version​





 [Active] *Aaron* showed up at the party just before the restaurant had blown to bits. After dealing with *(NPC) Zhivago* and *(NPC) Roxanne*, he tracked his missing sister back to the Manor only to learn that she had gone home. He then continued his adventure and found himself tangled with conflict of multiple sides and a few sticky situations. Being a pacifist he refused to make any permanent damages and opt to assist his injured friends to evacuate to a hospital in Trieste.





 [MIA] *Berkana *brought hell with her as she narrowly escaped an attack from shadow creatures from another dimension. With *(NPC) Claudia*'s help, Berkana was given shelter at the manor and performed a ritual to question one of the creatures that managed to cross the lake. After the demon was dealt with, Berkana passed out but not before giving Claudia a heads up: _Frogs are lucky creatures._





 [Active] *Croaks *was lucky enough to be hired as extra security at the Manor - patrolling all night was easy money. However, their luck had turned for better (or worse) when they chose a bodyguard assignment. It's just one girl - how much trouble could she be? After the events that happened, Croaks found himself in a lot of trouble - _fulfilling _- but troublesome all the same. After successfully retrieving a small boat, he and *(NPC) Claudia* were able to evacuate most of the players and NPCs who need medical care.





[Retired/On Standby] *Doc *arrived at the Manor for a scheduled shot and check up - not knowing a war was stirring within it's vicinity. After she found out and experienced the chaos herself, she proceeded to go about everything like it was just any other day at the Volpe's. A few first-aids and a questionable surgery procedure later - she opt to leave with 1 girl breathing through a tube and 2 girls wiped of their memories of the spider doctor.





 [Active] *Dreva* was a hired hitman by *(NPC) Matteo Procione* to lay waste to the Volpe Manor. He did his job expertly and killed a good amount of the Manor's staff. The head maid, *(NPC) Celeste,* made sure that the bear paid for his sins and took his leg with her to the grave - hoping he would bleed out. Fortunately, he managed to send a distress signal and escaped only to be found by *(NPC) Old Don* himself. After a few mind games, he was let go - with only the shirt on his back and a few to spend.





 [Active] *Edelweiss' *med school tuition was being paid by the family and she only saw it right to pay her respects to the new don. Although things quickly spiraled to chaos at the party, she was safely transported to the manor. There she summoned the ghost of *(NPC) Lady Volpe* to get some information only to learn a secret more than a decade old. With a weird hunger for putting herself in danger, she offered herself to cast a powerful barrier magic unknown to her body and severely damaged what's left of it. She is now on her way to the hospital at Trieste.





 [Active] *Fiametta* is one of the battlemaids in *(NPC) Celeste*'s unit and had been late to the fight due to a passionate night before and a near-death encounter with a possessed guest. After securing the guest's wellbeing and giving the spirit a new body using her ex's corpse, they band together to fight the enemy. In the battle she lost several of her colleagues, and news of her new ally turning out to be a Procione was bad news she never wanted to hear. Now en route to Trieste, she's determined to keep the peace without hiding the truth from her boss.





 [Active] *Jack *sparked a romance with heiress *(NPC) Louisa St. Claire* and have fought through hell during the Procione attack just to keep her safe. After a brief spiritual encounter, he sent Louisa home and found himself fighting his own spiritual battles. When dawn came, the demon Shadir had woke and almost ran amok if not for Fia's patience. After fighting with Fia, he later finds out that the demon he was hosting was one of the Procione's ancestors. Although he has mixed feelings about this, he feels it's only fair for him to be spared.





 [Active] *Malik* is Don for 24 hours and have managed to weed out and kill confirmed traitors within his ranks and his household staff. Impressive but all came at a cost as many innocents still died due to *(NPC) Matteo*'s one recruit - one Malik did not plan for. After a deal gone awry, the death of *(NPC) Ricardo* and *(NPC) Zen*, and the butchering of another hired gun, *(NPC) Walter's* _parts_, he is determined to deliver certain items and a certain person safely to Trieste.





 [Active] *Ribby* was submitted to paralyzing ghouls, reeking undead, huge women, loud women, pokey women, and a couple of stabs in his limbs all in the name of good pay. Problems seem to find Ribby and one in particular was disarming a bomb! Nevertheless the lucky frogs lived for another day - not just for the money as he and Croaks continued to grow fond of their boss - and the dame. Determined to finish his job right, Ribby decided to stay close as possible to his assignment until they reach Trieste.





 [Active] *Rimna *was a former special OPs agent that found himself rowing to the Manor one night while he was in search of other dangerous men. Luck was momentarily on his side as he was given shelter and provisions to continue his hunt until the attacks started. Wounded, Rimna is determined to keep his side of the bargain and live another day. Soon he found a way to contact his former teammates - people more dangerous than he is. He decided to stick with the Volpes in an attempt to ward off Kodi, someone who really wants to kill him.





 [Active] *Wulf *was hired by *(NPC) Zen *to steal the "first bottle" for the Prociones only to have it returned to the Volpes when his former employers' were massacred. Unknown to most, he had a direct contract with *(NPC) Matteo* and attacked the Don in his monster wolf form. After a scuffle, he commanded his pack to protect the Volpe's female staff instead. Because of this, he was granted a room in the yacht and passage to the hospital in Trieste.





 [MIA] *Zyther* was a war veteran and the former host of the demon Darizo. When the demon finally found him, it consumed his body so much it left nothing but meat and gore.


----------



## zenmaldita (May 8, 2018)

_



_
_*Season 1*
The Civilians Leave | Rafael Procione | Damsel in Distress | Violent Reactions | Don Volpe | Recap | Trapped | Parking Lot Tango | Hold the Fort p1/p2 /p3 / p4 / p5 / p6

*Transition to Season 2*
Edelweiss | Jack | Aaron | Zyther | Demos

*Season 2*
The Manor | Ribby & Croaks | Berkana | The Shade | Crush | Salsa Rossa p1 / p2 / p3 / p4 | Crossing the Lake | Late Delivery | The Exorcism of Louisa St. Claire | Matteo Procione | Rimna | Preparation | Otherworldly Threat | The Doc | Rimna & the Don | Dealing with Heads | Gone Awry p1 / p2 / p3 | Monster Wolf | Dreva | Initial Assault | The Barrier Witch | 2nd Wave | Fiametta | Where your loyalties lie | Most beautiful girl | Oh, the Bear and the Maiden Fair | Body Guards | Dreva's Escape | Price of Power | Demonsbane | Battle Goes On | and on | and ON | AND ON! | Until Nothing is Left | Loyalties & Alliances | Senior Don Volpe | The Doctor is Out | 

*Transition to Season 3*
Dear Father | NEW MAP | Fia & Jack | Rimna & Croaks | Dreva | Edelweiss_​


----------



## Steelite (May 8, 2018)

I kinda missed my chance to join, and it's been going for way too long for me to catch up at this point... still, I'm amazed there'd be such an active RP going on.
If possible, may I get a bit of summary of the past/current events, as well as the brief info of the setting ? I'd love to join, if the pace of the RP isn't too fast for me and eventually I get left behind, ehehe...


----------



## Dreva (May 8, 2018)

Steelite said:


> I kinda missed my chance to join, and it's been going for way too long for me to catch up at this point... still, I'm amazed there'd be such an active RP going on.
> If possible, may I get a bit of summary of the past/current events, as well as the brief info of the setting ? I'd love to join, if the pace of the RP isn't too fast for me and eventually I get left behind, ehehe...




Well, the next season is coming soon. Maybe you can catch up from there. The hell has broken loose atm so yeah, even I have a bit hard time to catch up with the rapid paces.


----------



## Steelite (May 8, 2018)

Dreva said:


> Well, the next season is coming soon. Maybe you can catch up from there. The hell has broken loose atm so yeah, even I have a bit hard time to catch up with the rapid paces.


Perfect ! I'm so gonna join in when it starts.


----------



## Steelite (May 8, 2018)

Just... um... a bit of summary would really help too, please ?


----------



## zenmaldita (May 8, 2018)

Steelite said:


> Just... um... a bit of summary would really help too, please ?


I will update the summary post after I message all my players about this update


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 8, 2018)

Hello! owo


----------



## Asassinator (May 8, 2018)

Hi lioness! You're writing a good story right now!


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 8, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Hi lioness! You're writing a good story right now!



Thank you very much! I tried my best to make it interesting and easier to read. ^^


----------



## Asassinator (May 8, 2018)

Keep it up!


----------



## zenmaldita (May 8, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Keep it up!


thanks for cooperating =) good job!


----------



## Asassinator (May 8, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> thanks for cooperating =) good job!


Your welcome :3 Just showing some support!


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 8, 2018)

Rimna said:


> This vulgar display of power changed his mind - if he ever got the chance to grab hold of a phone or a computer, he was going to call for as many reinforcements as possible, and try to bolt the hell out of there .



((Grin. Sometimes in order for the story to reach the finale, what seems to be needed is a huge climactic battle. Your description of it being a vulgar display of power is what is making me grin. I hadn't thought of it that way until you said that. Trying to decide if it's a bad thing......))


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 9, 2018)

((Hi all,
I created all the raccoons for anyone to fight. But I was hoping the Dobermans would stay with Matteo. Please give me a chance to respond if you interact with them. Thanks!))




(( Perfect, thanks!

All goon raccoons and wolves are minor characters that anyone can fight and kill at will. So Benito is dead by gunshots. No problem there. Just needed to name b him to b show that Matteo cares for his people.

The two raccoons who kicked in the door are available to be killed

Dobermen and Bearded Dragon are medium characters. Should be a little more interesting, but major characters would be able to beat them, but Id prefer to have people ask.

Wolf and Matteo are major characters who shouldbt go down without an extremely cool fight scene or dramatic moment battle of wits before being defeated.

That's my thinking anyway.

And thanks!))


@zenmaldita
Looks like you deleted the post with the list of who's inside and who's outside the shield.   Could you post that here?

-Wulf



Illuminaughty said:


> A moment to recover from the overwhelming display of supernatural power _would_ be nice but fate seemed to think not. Oh well- the chances of making it through this job alive seemed to be getting slimmer and slimmer by the hour, and one presumably had all the time in the world to think about stuff in the afterlife. It could wait.
> 
> Croaks wasted no time hauling Edelweiss' limp form into his arms and pulling her out of the intruders' line of sight while Ribby drew his gun and fired a few shots in the direction of the enemy, putting himself between them and their attackers to cover their escape. He managed to put a bullet in one of the raccoons' shoulders before ducking behind a large terracotta pot in the brush. A sharp pain had registered in his thigh but despite the sensation of blood trickling down his leg, a quick inspection revealed the graze wasn't particularly serious. And it definitely wouldn't slow him down.
> Cautiously he crept close, staying out of sight until he leapt from the brush and delivered a sweeping kick that sent both of the raccoons tumbling to the floor. The one he'd already wounded was knocked senseless but the other staggered to his feet again- disarmed, but apparently still ready to fight. Ribby was upon him nigh instantaneously, clocking him with a gloved fist and sending him back to the floor. That seemed to be enough to end the scrap.
> ...



((Cool man, that's just what I wrote them in for!))


----------



## zenmaldita (May 9, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> @zenmaldita
> Looks like you deleted the post with the list of who's inside and who's outside the shield.   Could you post that here?


Sure
Those inside the shield are

Wulf
Dreva
12 feral wolves
3 boats of raccoons for Procione
2 dobberman recruits for Procione


 

The center of power is in the conservatory that's why the barrier dome is positioned like so.


----------



## Steelite (May 9, 2018)

Just wanna make sure : this RP in the modern life, and there's no magic, superpower or sci-fi high-tech involved, right ? Or is there something I should know before joining in ?


----------



## Asassinator (May 9, 2018)

Steelite said:


> magic,


@Le Chat Nécro used magic to make that shield, @JackJackal and @zyther kaldrok have inner demons inside of them, and @Berk can do rituals. I think that's all


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 9, 2018)

Steelite said:


> Just wanna make sure : this RP in the modern life, and there's no magic, superpower or sci-fi high-tech involved, right ? Or is there something I should know before joining in ?


@zyther kaldrok also have a mechanical arm. owo


----------



## Diabolica (May 9, 2018)

@Dreva

So far your scenes have been really exciting! *gives you the docs business card cccccc:

@Wulf Canavar

I kinda want Boris to encounter on of your guys BUT with where he is right now the most he can do is spot them. *I have a reply for this will post on the RP thread soon UvU


----------



## Dreva (May 9, 2018)

I just hope that the magical stuff will be reset on the next season because I have totally lost grasp on the extent of supernatural power projections of each one of the characters. I'm just gratified that for this season my character doesn't have to deal much with magic except one bizarre encounter with a dying Volpe's servant.


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 9, 2018)

Oh my, @Dreva ! It seems that your character is having an inner war with himself. owo


----------



## Dreva (May 9, 2018)

Diabolica said:


> @Dreva
> 
> So far your scenes have been really exciting! *gives you the docs business card cccccc:
> 
> ...



Hi, thanks for you compliment. I don't think I've come close to do it better than yours. TBH, I'm still struggling to refine my writing skills which evidently were much crude and less sophisticated than yours. My character is still much too singular in my opinion and I sought to emulate your example in making your characters very colorful.


----------



## zenmaldita (May 9, 2018)

Dreva said:


> I just hope that the magical stuff will be reset on the next season because I have totally lost grasp on the extent of supernatural power projections of each one of the characters. I'm just gratified that for this season my character doesn't have to deal much with magic except one bizarre encounter with a dying Volpe's servant.


Celeste is a persistent girl who kicked a demon out of her body =)))) she stronk

but not strong enough to kill you. uvu RIP Celeste. best girl.

I LOVE YOUR SCENE DREVA! *Bellissimo*! S3 wont have magic as much as S2
i just received requests to permit it and im like LOL Ok

I look forward oto work with you again


----------



## Asassinator (May 9, 2018)

@zenmaldita Your scene for Dreva is just... great. Lots of gore, lots of ded peeps, *this* is what I expected from a mafia RP!


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 9, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> Celeste is a persistent girl who kicked a demon out of her body =)))) she stronk
> 
> but not strong enough to kill you. uvu RIP Celeste. best girl.
> 
> ...



Awww. RIP Celeste.


----------



## Diabolica (May 9, 2018)

@Dreva 

Its okay you're doing great! My writing skills are very non existent cc: But This is good practice for everyone UvU


----------



## Dreva (May 9, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Aaron reached the group that were still intact, he heard more glass breaking. When he turned to look, he saw a polar bear fall into some shrubs. _Is he dead?_, Aaron thought while moving towards the bear. When he found him, it was a horrible sight that made Aaron want to puke. His left leg was gone. _This is disgusting.
> _
> He first checked for a pulse. It was weak, but still there. "Thank goodness," He told himself, "He's still alive." Next, Aaron took anything he had that he deemed dangerous. He doesn't know who's side this bear was on, but he wasn't going to risk it. After disarming him, Aaron realized there was a loud beeping coming somewhere. He searched around until he found a phone that beeped loudly.
> 
> _BOMB! _was Aaron's first thought as he threw the phone into the shrubs a few meters away. Although nothing had happened, he was still very cautious.



@Asassinator, it wasn't a bomb but something else he has prepared for his departure. And yes, you should stay away from the bear. He's too dangerous


----------



## Asassinator (May 9, 2018)

Dreva said:


> @Asassinator, it wasn't a bomb but something else he has prepared for his departure. And yes, you should stay away from the bear. He's too dangerous


Well I know that, but Aaron doesn't. He watches too many movies and has this mentality that "beeping=bomb"


----------



## Dreva (May 9, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Well I know that, but Aaron doesn't. He watches too many movies and has this mentality that "beeping=bomb"



Yeah, I get it especially in such a ruckus. Anyway, how's the fighting script you and Wulf are working on? I really hope to witness a memorable kicking ass fight that will be the hallmark of this event. XD


----------



## Asassinator (May 9, 2018)

Dreva said:


> Yeah, I get it especially in such a ruckus. Anyway, how's the fighting script you and Wulf are working on? I really hope to witness a memorable kicking ass fight that will be the hallmark of this event. XD


He's working on it. Although it would probably be different from what you'll expect. Aaron is a pacifist, and avoids as much violence as possible, that would change a lot about the fight.


----------



## Dreva (May 9, 2018)

I'm really excited for it. Too bad my bear had been badly injured and could do nothing but to retire. Anyway, see you again in season 3.


----------



## Diabolica (May 9, 2018)

@Illuminaughty

I think I missed something but I'm not sure since so far most of my replies are done during my lunch break cc: Do tell me if anything seems off.

Will edit my reply later to make it a little better maybe @U@


----------



## zenmaldita (May 9, 2018)

Steelite said:


> So magic is allowed... oh boy, I hope things won't get outta hand more than I can handle... Dealing with mafia gangs is already a lot, now we have demons and supernatural stuffs in store too ?
> ... oh well.
> If/when the RP is available for new people to join, do I need some sort of character sheet ? Cuz when it started, I saw people just entering and going with the flow.


You don't need a ref sheet. We started off trying to figure each other out. But if it will help you stay in character and for us to know what to do with your character, it's better to have at least a written character sheet.
In season 1. Edelweiss was the only one with magic and things were pretty tame - just some drinking, partying, roughing people up with a wine bottle....
The most destruction we had was from one hand grenade. *ONE*.
Come season 2 some players requested for a spookier encounter cos they're going to a mobster's old castle - MIGHT AS WELL have ghosts. However it escalated to demons, otherworldly creatures, and powerful sorceresses.
Which I admit were pretty fun to play with. I guess we all got really really really into it, ya know? And I'm glad we did =))

S3 will be the closing season and may run longer than expected. Just cos it's the last doesnt mean there's not a lot to do. There is also a chance that we will evacuate the manor the same way we evacuated the restaurant in s1. So magic will be cut off from there and it's all a good mafia vs mafia again =)

hope that helps


----------



## Asassinator (May 9, 2018)

Uhhh... @Dreva



Dreva said:


> They waited patiently as the hooded figure were busy searching the body but soon he left and joined the ongoing fight. They used this window of opportunity to reach their target. Their target, a little bear covered in blood, were lying unconscious behind the shrubs just next to the manor's stone wall.



I was waiting for you to wake up by your side. But if you want to say I went somewhere else because it makes things for you a lot more simpler, then sure! I just needed you to know.


----------



## Illuminaughty (May 9, 2018)

An OOC thread is definitely a good idea, it was getting kind of chaotic to keep up with the main thread.

@Diabolica You're doing fine, as far as I can tell!


----------



## Dreva (May 9, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Uhhh... @Dreva
> 
> I was waiting for you to wake up by your side. But if you want to say I went somewhere else because it makes things for you a lot more simpler, then sure! I just needed you to know.




Nah, I don't want to burden you and see you missing the great fight! You go and kick those goons asses!


----------



## Asassinator (May 9, 2018)

Dreva said:


> Nah, I don't want to burden you and see you missing the great fight! You go and kick those goons asses!


But we're all safe since we'e in the shield's vicinity. Also, how did the bunnies get in if there's a magic shield?


----------



## Dreva (May 9, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> But we're all safe since we'e in the shield's vicinity. Also, how did the bunnies get in if there's a magic shield?



Sorcery!


----------



## Asassinator (May 9, 2018)

Dreva said:


> Sorcery!









Yeah that needs to be fixed


----------



## Dreva (May 9, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Yeah that needs to be fixed



Apparently the rules regarding the magical barriers are pretty loose and flexible. Considering how Dreva intruded the premise at the first place and then followed by Don Precione's army swarming the manor.


----------



## Asassinator (May 9, 2018)

Dreva said:


> Apparently the rules regarding the magical barriers are pretty loose and flexible. Considering how Dreva intruded the premise at the first place and then followed by Don Precione's army swarming the manor.


Well, the barrier appeared AFTER all that happened, because Edelweiss could actually see what was happening.


----------



## Steelite (May 9, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> S3 will be the closing season and may run longer than expected. Just cos it's the last doesnt mean there's not a lot to do. There is also a chance that we will evacuate the manor the same way we evacuated the restaurant in s1. So magic will be cut off from there and it's all a good mafia vs mafia again =)


Thanks for clearing up 
I prefer no magic so I'd not feel like I'm completely outmatched by almost everyone else, and also cuz it's easier to keep track of things that way, I suppose.


----------



## LogicNuke (May 9, 2018)

Can you RP a human character or is that taboo? I'm asking seriously.


----------



## zenmaldita (May 9, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Yeah that needs to be fixed





Dreva said:


> Apparently the rules regarding the magical barriers are pretty loose and flexible. Considering how Dreva intruded the premise at the first place and then followed by Don Precione's army swarming the manor.



The barrier was made *after* Dreva and some of Procione's men got inside. It was only for keeping incoming hostiles out =)) The bunnies were not hostile and therefore given access uvu
Should they have fired on any Volpe they would've been thrown right into open sea lmaoooo


----------



## zenmaldita (May 9, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> Can you RP a human character or is that taboo? I'm asking seriously.


sorry you can't )=
it will need unnecessary explanations that I don't wanna bother with


----------



## Asassinator (May 9, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> The barrier was made *after* Dreva and some of Procione's men got inside. It was only for keeping incoming hostiles out =)) The bunnies were not hostile and therefore given access uvu
> Should they have fired on any Volpe they would've been thrown right into open sea lmaoooo


Oh it works like that? I can already imagine the bunnies flying out into the water...

Oh well, you're free to go @Dreva


----------



## LogicNuke (May 9, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> sorry you can't )=
> it will need unnecessary explanations that I don't wanna bother with


So what species should I make my character? Also, can they be a mafioso?


----------



## zenmaldita (May 9, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> So what species should I make my character? Also, can they be a mafioso?


sure they can be a mafioso too =)
the char depends on you


----------



## Diabolica (May 9, 2018)

Illuminaughty said:


> An OOC thread is definitely a good idea, it was getting kind of chaotic to keep up with the main thread.
> 
> @Diabolica You're doing fine, as far as I can tell!


More on the placement and movement of the characters?? Since there were gunshots and all...or it could be just me @U@ XD


----------



## Dreva (May 9, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> So what species should I make my character? Also, can they be a mafioso?


 
 Or a priest, and he could perform exorcism on the demons. That would be interesting.


----------



## Asassinator (May 9, 2018)

Dreva said:


> Or a priest, and he could perform exorcism on the demons. That would be interesting.


Hey that's a good idea Dreva!


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 9, 2018)

hewo i am awake


----------



## Asassinator (May 9, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> hewo i am awake


Sup Zyther


----------



## JackJackal (May 9, 2018)

@HopeTLioness who's Fai? the only person that could bring me back would be louisa unless you have some kind of alternative?


----------



## JackJackal (May 9, 2018)

If any one can see this this is what Shadir's blade now looks like.


----------



## zenmaldita (May 9, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> If any one can see this this is what Shadir's blade now looks like.


it doesn't show up


----------



## JackJackal (May 9, 2018)

crap. give me a sec I'll try and find one that does


----------



## Asassinator (May 9, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> If any one can see this this is what Shadir's blade now looks like.


nope. Only the


----------



## JackJackal (May 9, 2018)

forums.nexusmods.com: Kingdom Hearts Requests - Oblivion Mod Requests
screw it just follow the link. I don't have the patience to look.


----------



## Asassinator (May 9, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> forums.nexusmods.com: Kingdom Hearts Requests - Oblivion Mod Requests
> screw it just follow the link. I don't have the patience to look.


Daz a lotta swords! Which one is it?


----------



## JackJackal (May 9, 2018)

the one that looks like a bat wing with a blue eye in the hilt.


----------



## JackJackal (May 9, 2018)

it's purple and red


----------



## Asassinator (May 9, 2018)

This one?


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 9, 2018)

im excited to build darizo especially now that zyther is now "indesposed"


----------



## JackJackal (May 9, 2018)

close but not quite. that's "way to dawn" The blade Shadir is using is called "soul eater"


----------



## Asassinator (May 9, 2018)

Found it!


----------



## JackJackal (May 9, 2018)

*ding ding ding ding!* Winner!


----------



## Asassinator (May 9, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> *ding ding ding ding!* Winner!


That's a pretty cool blade for Shadir to use.


----------



## JackJackal (May 9, 2018)

I know. *smug smirk* I'm brilliant.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 9, 2018)

so um @JackJackal i got lost a bit did shadir break free from you or did he possess you completely?


----------



## zenmaldita (May 9, 2018)

advanced happy mothers day!
"mom look i drew the most beautiful girl in the world"
"aww, for me? thank you sweetie"
"it's not you!"

malik pls.


----------



## JackJackal (May 9, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> so um @JackJackal i got lost a bit did shadir break free from you or did he possess you completely?


I'm possessed


----------



## zenmaldita (May 9, 2018)

an ode to celeste uvu thank goodness your ass is covered by non-canon shield


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (May 9, 2018)

Emir is now in play. Fight him if you wish.


----------



## zenmaldita (May 9, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> Emir is now in play. Fight him if you wish.


that payment was brutal :U
then again the barrier's huge for edelweiss' first attempt


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (May 9, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> that payment was brutal :U
> then again the barrier's huge for edelweiss' first attempt


I was debating how bad to make it. Not sure if I want to spend another season transition passed out.


----------



## zenmaldita (May 9, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> I was debating how bad to make it. Not sure if I want to spend another season transition passed out.


last time you were transported by angelo and zyther too )) idk if i should let malik get to you or torture them some more by keeping them apart lmao


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (May 9, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> last time you were transported by angelo and zyther too )) idk if i should let malik get to you or torture them some more by keeping them apart lmao


Oh shit. You could let him find her right when she passes or so he freaks and thinks she's dead for a hot second


----------



## zenmaldita (May 9, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> Oh shit. You could let him find her right when she passes or so he freaks and thinks she's dead for a hot second


let's break him hahahahah
RIP ribby and croaks for a hot second


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (May 9, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> let's break him hahahahah
> RIP ribby and croaks for a hot second


Breaking characters is the best part of being a writer, imo.
Put them through hell to get at those sweet sweet feelings.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (May 9, 2018)

Sorry that I haven't been active in the RP thread, I got caught up in stuff irl.


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 9, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> @HopeTLioness who's Fai? the only person that could bring me back would be louisa unless you have some kind of alternative?



Fiammetta is my battle ready maid that works for Don Volpe. o3o


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (May 9, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> Fiammetta is my battle ready maid that works for Don Volpe. o3o


And another cat. *highfives*


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 9, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> And another cat. *highfives*



Yaaaaaaaaaas~! *highfives*


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 9, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> @HopeTLioness who's Fai? the only person that could bring me back would be louisa unless you have some kind of alternative?



Also, I was thinking of her battling Shadir for a bit until it was 10-5mins left before he completely takes over Jack's body. And then at the last minute, she takes out a taser and zaps him straight at his chest. Possibly bringing Jack back to life and in control? I thought it may bring a great dynamic for the fight. ^^


----------



## JackJackal (May 9, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> Also, I was thinking of her battling Shadir for a bit until it was 10-5mins left before he completely takes over Jack's body. And then at the last minute, she takes out a taser and zaps him straight at his chest. Possibly bringing Jack back to life and in control? I thought it may bring a great dynamic for the fight. ^^


Jack isn't dead he's weak. If Jack died the so would Shadir cuz as he said before If I die completely so does he.


----------



## JackJackal (May 9, 2018)

and in any case Shadir isn't going to fight you for that long. he's only going to let you live for so long till he gets pissed off


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 9, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> and in any case Shadir isn't going to fight you for that long. he's only going to let you live for so long till he gets pissed off



Okay. So what would be a great way to defeat Shadir and save Jack?


----------



## JackJackal (May 9, 2018)

1: Try and Jog Jack's memories; Jack forgets everything except about shadir hen he's possessed. Reminding him will motivate him to fight back
2: try and restor Jack' energy; Shadir may be strong but if you can find a way to get Jack strong enough he can fight back against Shadir.
3: Kill Jack's soul; a last resort. should all else fail you must find a way to kill Jack's soul. This will kill Shadir as well since they are bound together till Jack is killed.
4: Learn Shadir's secret and use it against him.; Never judge a book by it's cover! There's more to Shadir than you know. If you can learn about his past then you may just be able to get him to have a change of heart!
5: contain Shadir: if there is still time try to contain Shadir till someone can save Jack
6: Challenge Shadir!; Shadir is a proud demon and can never pass up a challenge! name the wager and task and pry ou win!


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 9, 2018)

Okay, quick question. @Dreva unleased the gas, right? So how long until the manor will explode?


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 9, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> 1: Try and Jog Jack's memories; Jack forgets everything except about shadir hen he's possessed. Reminding him will motivate him to fight back
> 2: try and restor Jack' energy; Shadir may be strong but if you can find a way to get Jack strong enough he can fight back against Shadir.
> 3: Kill Jack's soul; a last resort. should all else fail you must find a way to kill Jack's soul. This will kill Shadir as well since they are bound together till Jack is killed.
> 4: Learn Shadir's secret and use it against him.; Never judge a book by it's cover! There's more to Shadir than you know. If you can learn about his past then you may just be able to get him to have a change of heart!
> ...









*pondering* Hmmm. OK! I will do my best!


----------



## JackJackal (May 9, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> *pondering* Hmmm. OK! I will do my best!


hey hey hey! I'm the one who decides my fate!


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 9, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> hey hey hey! I'm the one who decides my fate!


I know. :U


----------



## zenmaldita (May 9, 2018)

Rimna said:


> Sorry that I haven't been active in the RP thread, I got caught up in stuff irl.


hey it's alright =) that's why I made the OOC thread so it's easier to catch up in case something happens


----------



## Diabolica (May 9, 2018)

@Le Chat Nécro 
AAA Will reply as soon as its lunch break ! cc:


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (May 9, 2018)

Diabolica said:


> @Le Chat Nécro
> AAA Will reply as soon as its lunch break ! cc:


Cool beans.


----------



## Asassinator (May 9, 2018)

@zenmaldita 

Haha I remember that!


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 9, 2018)

Steelite said:


> Just wanna make sure : this RP in the modern life, and there's no magic, superpower or sci-fi high-tech involved, right ? Or is there something I should know before joining in ?



I busted out laughing when I read this.   Haven't had a chance to catch up on posts from yesterdfay, but Season 1 was pretty much straight mystery, romance, and mafia war.  Until the end, when @Le Chat Nécro started bringing in her necromancy......

And then it all cannonballed into crazy terror magic from there!

Season 2 started out with ressurecting a zombie, and then went crazier and crazier.  It's been a crazy ride.


----------



## Steelite (May 9, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> I busted out laughing when I read this.   Haven't had a chance to catch up on posts from yesterdfay, but Season 1 was pretty much straight mystery, romance, and mafia war.  Until the end, when @Le Chat Nécro started bringing in her necromancy......
> 
> And then it all cannonballed into crazy terror magic from there!
> 
> Season 2 started out with ressurecting a zombie, and then went crazier and crazier.  It's been a crazy ride.


I'd not be surprised if in Season 3 there's one of H.P.Lovecraft's Elder Gods in the basement.


----------



## Asassinator (May 9, 2018)

I want something to do in the RP now... The raccoons are outside in the shield, and everything hectic that’s happening right now is inside the manor. If only I can get in somehow...


----------



## zenmaldita (May 9, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> I want something to do in the RP now... The raccoons are outside in the shield, and everything hectic that’s happening right now is inside the manor. If only I can get in somehow...


all the windows are busted



Steelite said:


> I'd not be surprised if in Season 3 there's one of H.P.Lovecraft's Elder Gods in the basement.


There won't be. I'll make sure of that.


----------



## Asassinator (May 9, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> all the windows are busted


Oh yeah! Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Steelite (May 9, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> There won't be. I'll make sure of that.


Yeah, hope you do. Last I check, Shub-Niggurath was in my apartment asking me to pay the rent. And he was really aggressive about it too.


----------



## zenmaldita (May 9, 2018)

Steelite said:


> Yeah, hope you do. Last I check, Shub-Niggurath was in my apartment asking me to pay the rent. And he was really aggressive about it too.


what?


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 9, 2018)

@JackJackal 

Question. When the room gets dark, does that mean she's trapped in the darkness with Shadir or does that only cover that part of the room? Or is it dark because Jack is secretly contacting her?


----------



## Steelite (May 9, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> what?


Was just joking around lol.


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 9, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> I want something to do in the RP now... The raccoons are outside in the shield, and everything hectic that’s happening right now is inside the manor. If only I can get in somehow...



If you want, you can have Aaron to come to the Manor to save Fia from Shadir. That's if it is okay with @JackJackal.


----------



## Asassinator (May 9, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> all the windows are busted


That also means the gas has poured out, right?


----------



## JackJackal (May 9, 2018)

Shadir uses this to confuse his prey. they can't see and they could bump into any objects in the room. look for light in this situation. even a candle will hell you see


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (May 9, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> I busted out laughing when I read this.   Haven't had a chance to catch up on posts from yesterdfay, but Season 1 was pretty much straight mystery, romance, and mafia war.  Until the end, when @Le Chat Nécro started bringing in her necromancy.....


Perhaps I'm reading more accusation into this than I should be, but I want to make clear that I wasn't planning on being a necromancer. Edelweiss was originally conceptualized as one but that was before joining the roleplay. I had actually been tweaking her background during the rp because I thought it was going to be just a real world setting, akin to a mafia drama. Even when Zen wrote in that she was a necromancer still, I tried to keep it relatively low powered- a quick spell that shouldn't have made Dawn very powerful and that would wear off soon. I did not intend to spark the magical arms race to end all magical arms races.


----------



## Asassinator (May 9, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> If you want, you can have Aaron to come to the Manor to save Fia from Shadir. That's if it is okay with @JackJackal.


Oh I can come! Aaron didn’t have anything to do anyway since he’s out side with all the raccoons on the other side of the shield.


----------



## JackJackal (May 9, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> If you want, you can have Aaron to come to the Manor to save Fia from Shadir. That's if it is okay with @JackJackal.


perhaps but that only gives him more prey


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 9, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> Shadir uses this to confuse his prey. they can't see and they could bump into any objects in the room. look for light in this situation. even a candle will hell you see



Ah, ok!


----------



## Asassinator (May 9, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> perhaps but that only gives him more prey


Hmmmm... I’ll leave him up for taking then. I’ll just say he walked into the manor, and either @Diabolica, @Illuminaughty, and @Le Chat Nécro could see Aaron and interact with him somehow, or you guys can bring the fight closer to where I am (the entrance of the manor) and maybe I can help @HopeTLioness.

Aaron’s now for the taking for interaction.


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (May 9, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Hmmmm... I’ll leave him up for taking then. I’ll just say he walked into the manor, and either @Diabolica, @Illuminaughty, and @Le Chat Nécro could see Aaron and interact with him somehow, or you guys can bring the fight closer to where I am (the entrance of the manor) and maybe I can help @HopeTLioness.
> 
> Aaron’s now for the taking for interaction.


Well, Edelweiss is currently fighting off a concussion while bleeding internally, so don't expect her to notice anything anytime particularly soon.


----------



## Asassinator (May 9, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> Well, Edelweiss is currently fighting off a concussion while bleeding internally, so don't expect her to notice anything anytime particularly soon.


Oh, well maybe the spooder and the frogs will notice me.


----------



## zenmaldita (May 9, 2018)

Ok guys lets make it a point to end all magic by the end. I already nuked Berk's monsters because they're weak to sunlight. Edelweiss is seriously injured and incapable of movement. Dawn is officially dead-dead because the spell wore off. Madame V will soon ascend to the heavens.

Please find a way to end your supernatural beings so we can get a move on to a more believable mafia vs mafia s3.


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 9, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> Ok guys lets make it a point to end all magic by the end. I already nuked Berk's monsters because they're weak to sunlight. Edelweiss is seriously injured and incapable of movement. Dawn is officially dead-dead because the spell wore off. Madame V will soon ascend to the heavens.
> 
> Please find a way to end your supernatural beings so we can get a move on to a more believable mafia vs mafia s3.



Yeah, I agree. This is getting a bit chaotic. I will make sure to have Fia help Jack get his body back as soon as possible.


----------



## JackJackal (May 9, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> Ok guys lets make it a point to end all magic by the end. I already nuked Berk's monsters because they're weak to sunlight. Edelweiss is seriously injured and incapable of movement. Dawn is officially dead-dead because the spell wore off. Madame V will soon ascend to the heavens.
> 
> Please find a way to end your supernatural beings so we can get a move on to a more believable mafia vs mafia s3.


ah fine. I'll see what I can do. I was hopin to give shadir a change of heart but I'll ty and make it simple


----------



## zenmaldita (May 9, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> ah fine. I'll see what I can do. I was hopin to give shadir a change of heart but I'll ty and make it simple


don't have to do it right away. Let shadir have his chance but make the end all the same.


----------



## JackJackal (May 9, 2018)

oh alright then. now I can show what happened to shadi-oop! no spoilers!


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 9, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> Perhaps I'm reading more accusation into this than I should be, but I want to make clear that I wasn't planning on being a necromancer. Edelweiss was originally conceptualized as one but that was before joining the roleplay. I had actually been tweaking her background during the rp because I thought it was going to be just a real world setting, akin to a mafia drama. Even when Zen wrote in that she was a necromancer still, I tried to keep it relatively low powered- a quick spell that shouldn't have made Dawn very powerful and that would wear off soon. I did not intend to spark the magical arms race to end all magical arms races.



Sorry, didn't mean to accuse.  If anything, I'm the one that exploded it right over the top with the wolves and raccon war, to the point where @zenmaldita had to make that magical wave to put a stop to it.   I've been having a lot of fun, and I wouldn't have been able to do the werewolf scene for Wulf if all the magic hadn't come in.   It just struck my funnybone when he asked.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 9, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> Sure
> Those inside the shield are
> 
> Wulf
> ...



Thank you!

-Wulf


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (May 10, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> Sorry, didn't mean to accuse.  If anything, I'm the one that exploded it right over the top with the wolves and raccon war, to the point where @zenmaldita had to make that magical wave to put a stop to it.   I've been having a lot of fun, and I wouldn't have been able to do the werewolf scene for Wulf if all the magic hadn't come in.   It just struck my funnybone when he asked.


I just got a very "everything changed when the fire nation attacked" kind of vibe from your post.


----------



## zenmaldita (May 10, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> It just struck my funnybone when he asked.


who asked what


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 10, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> Perhaps I'm reading more accusation into this than I should be, but I want to make clear that I wasn't planning on being a necromancer. Edelweiss was originally conceptualized as one but that was before joining the roleplay. I had actually been tweaking her background during the rp because I thought it was going to be just a real world setting, akin to a mafia drama. Even when Zen wrote in that she was a necromancer still, I tried to keep it relatively low powered- a quick spell that shouldn't have made Dawn very powerful and that would wear off soon. I did not intend to spark the magical arms race to end all magical arms races.



Yeah, I did remember in one of your OOC posts that you didn't want to add her necromancy power in the rp. So it's cool. Edelweiss is still an amazing character.


----------



## zenmaldita (May 10, 2018)

ok im gonna turn off notifs for this thread and get to work on the RP :3
my replies for this thread will be slow


----------



## Asassinator (May 10, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> ok im gonna turn off notifs for this thread and get to work on the RP :3
> my replies for this thread will be slow


Yes the RP kinda stops when you don’t come in.


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (May 10, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> Yeah, I did remember in one of your OOC posts that you didn't want to add her necromancy power in the rp. So it's cool. Edelweiss is still an amazing character.


Thanks. I don't mind keeping that aspect of her, but I don't want people to be upset with me over it either. It's not my fault everything went to hell in a handbasket! Edelweiss only fucked _some_ things up.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 10, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> View attachment 32000
> 
> advanced happy mothers day!
> "mom look i drew the most beautiful girl in the world"
> ...



I can tell how much you like Malik, with the art and the backstory you've put in.

Aw, sweet memories.  <wink>


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 10, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> View attachment 32003
> 
> an ode to celeste uvu thank goodness your ass is covered by non-canon shield



That is one cool battlemaid......


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 10, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> Breaking characters is the best part of being a writer, imo.
> Put them through hell to get at those sweet sweet feelings.



Heh.

That IS a part of it, isn't it?


----------



## Dreva (May 10, 2018)

Hi wulf! How's your raccoon gang doing? @Wulf Canavar


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 10, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> 1: Try and Jog Jack's memories; Jack forgets everything except about shadir hen he's possessed. Reminding him will motivate him to fight back
> 2: try and restor Jack' energy; Shadir may be strong but if you can find a way to get Jack strong enough he can fight back against Shadir.
> 3: Kill Jack's soul; a last resort. should all else fail you must find a way to kill Jack's soul. This will kill Shadir as well since they are bound together till Jack is killed.
> 4: Learn Shadir's secret and use it against him.; Never judge a book by it's cover! There's more to Shadir than you know. If you can learn about his past then you may just be able to get him to have a change of heart!
> ...



If it turns out, Wulf miught take up the option #6


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 10, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> @zenmaldita
> 
> Haha I remember that!



Heh.  <chuckle>   Yeah, that's one of the funniest ones, what with Aaron smashing Wulf head into Roxanne.   It cracks me up.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 10, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> I want something to do in the RP now... The raccoons are outside in the shield, and everything hectic that’s happening right now is inside the manor. If only I can get in somehow...



There are wolves and raccoons inside the shield.   Feel free to do a fight scene with either group.  Or both at once.   The wolves are coming from the west side, and the racoons are coming from the east side.  They have roamed around by now, so feel free to fight (or passively, by peaceful methods, defeat them).


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 10, 2018)

Steelite said:


> Yeah, hope you do. Last I check, Shub-Niggurath was in my apartment asking me to pay the rent. And he was really aggressive about it too.



yuck yuck yuck.  

Heh, nice.


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (May 10, 2018)

Oh my god, Wulf, learn to multi-quote. You're blowing up my notifications.


----------



## Asassinator (May 10, 2018)

Me too XD


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 10, 2018)

Same. XD


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 10, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> Ok guys lets make it a point to end all magic by the end. I already nuked Berk's monsters because they're weak to sunlight. Edelweiss is seriously injured and incapable of movement. Dawn is officially dead-dead because the spell wore off. Madame V will soon ascend to the heavens.
> 
> Please find a way to end your supernatural beings so we can get a move on to a more believable mafia vs mafia s3.



Ok, the wolves will disperse by the end of Season 2.   And I'll preserve Matteo and the rest of his goons for Season 3 also.

I'd like to write some kind of scene where he has an inconclusive fight with Malik (@zenmaldita ) in Season 2.   Id like him to take credit for hurting the people Malik cares about, in his revenge.  Then I'd like him to try and kill the other people that Malik cares about.

It would be especially nasty for him to get ahold of Edelweiss (@Le Chat Nécro ), so there could be some really cool scenes that come from that. 

It would be simple for me to write him and the dobermans going over to the greenhouse to get her, and they could fight the frogs @Illuminaughty, but so far I don't think Matteo knows that Malik likes her.

Anyone have any good ideas how he could "remember" about that, or how he could learn about the relationship?


(Ahhhhhh, Roxannne.........  She would know.......   <evil grin>   And she wouldn't want Edelweiss to get hurt either, so it would be doubly heart wrenching for Matteo to use the knowledge.   I'll see what I can come up with)


----------



## zenmaldita (May 10, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> It would be simple for me to write him and the dobermans going over to the greenhouse to get her, and they could fight the frogs @Illuminaughty, but so far I don't think Matteo knows that Malik likes her.
> 
> Anyone have any good ideas how he could "remember" about that, or how he could learn about the relationship?


No one knows. Only Malik's dead momma knows. It's his secret for 15 years lmao



Wulf Canavar said:


> I'd like to write some kind of scene where he has an inconclusive fight with Malik (@zenmaldita ) in Season 2. Id like him to take credit for hurting the people Malik cares about, in his revenge. Then I'd like him to try and kill the other people that Malik cares about.


sure sure amico
I need to reply to everyone first uvu


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 10, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> No one knows. Only Malik's dead momma knows. It's his secret for 15 years lmao
> 
> 
> sure sure amico
> I need to reply to everyone first uvu



I thought Mercedes knows.   She does know they're an item, right?

Who knows Edelweiss and Malik are in love?


----------



## Asassinator (May 10, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> Ok, the wolves will disperse by the end of Season 2.   And I'll preserve Matteo and the rest of his goons for Season 3 also.
> 
> I'd like to write some kind of scene where he has an inconclusive fight with Malik (@zenmaldita ) in Season 2.   Id like him to take credit for hurting the people Malik cares about, in his revenge.  Then I'd like him to try and kill the other people that Malik cares about.
> 
> ...


That's a good idea, you should do it. BTW not to rush you... but how far are you in the Aaron v Bearded Dragon story?


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 10, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> Oh my god, Wulf, learn to multi-quote. You're blowing up my notifications.





Asassinator said:


> Me too XD





HopeTLioness said:


> Same. XD



Multiquote for Le Chat Necro!

Hey now!   I had to catch up after two days of work, and you guys have pages of replies!   This is literally the fastest RP I've ever seen.

(I will try to keep them together in multiqoute though.)


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (May 10, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> It would be especially nasty for him to get ahold of Edelweiss (@Le Chat Nécro ), so there could be some really cool scenes that come from that.


Dude, she's half dead. Let a girl rest. 

EDIT: also! they are not actually dating. She mentioned that once as a spur of the moment, crack-pot plan while Malik was being attacked. He loves her but she's just... dealing with all this new information. He's cute, but is he "almost killed myself by getting possessed by his mom in order to protect  his occult mansion" cute?


----------



## zenmaldita (May 10, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> I thought Mercedes knows.   She does know they're an item, right?
> 
> Who knows Edelweiss and Malik are in love?


Mercedes knows it's just a set up, a ruse switcharoo to let Malik leave the building undetected so he can trade with Zen somewhere else. 

That was the appointment he was so concerned about since season 1. Come season 2  Malik invited Ribby and Croaks to go with him for the trade @Illuminaughty or protect Edelweiss. But since things aren't working out to let him leave, Wulf and Zen had to deliver the heads instead.


----------



## Diabolica (May 10, 2018)

Finally replieddd!....*and now I only have 9 mins for lunch cccc:

I agree though @Le Chat Nécro  character is getting really good UvU

EDIT: Edited the first part a little bit UvU


----------



## zenmaldita (May 10, 2018)

Diabolica said:


> Finally replieddd!....*and now I only have 9 mins for lunch cccc:
> 
> I agree though @Le Chat Nécro  character is getting really good UvU
> 
> EDIT: Edited the first part a little bit UvU


ermegahd GG eat while you type lmaooo or idk type at home? xD pls eat properly


----------



## Diabolica (May 10, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> ermegahd GG eat while you type lmaooo or idk type at home? xD pls eat properly


I eat breakfast and very late lunchhhhh. It s more on I have 9 minutes....to nap!  XD


----------



## Illuminaughty (May 10, 2018)

I'm just sitting here thinking about how totally _baffled_ any potential authorities or visitors unaware of the stuff that went down at the Manor would be, finding it in the state it's currently in.


----------



## zenmaldita (May 10, 2018)

Illuminaughty said:


> I'm just sitting here thinking about how totally _baffled_ any potential authorities or visitors unaware of the stuff that went down at the Manor would be, finding it in the state it's currently in.


It's in the middle of nowhere - hours drive to any civilization QUQ. The popo arrives late for a reason this time lmao
Heck did anyone call the popo yet? 
DId any of us had a the sense to call the police?!


----------



## Diabolica (May 10, 2018)

Illuminaughty said:


> I'm just sitting here thinking about how totally _baffled_ any potential authorities or visitors unaware of the stuff that went down at the Manor would be, finding it in the state it's currently in.


if this was a movie...the popo would definitely arrive late where everyone has left and everything is a mess. and then they would scream "CURSE YOU CRAZY KIIIIDS!!!!" cc:


----------



## Illuminaughty (May 10, 2018)

Funny how authorities kind of get casually swept to the side in stories about this kind of stuff, lol. But I mean, calling the police would be sort of pointless anyway, seeing as basically everybody on the premises is already armed and at least fairly capable.


----------



## Diabolica (May 10, 2018)

Illuminaughty said:


> Funny how authorities kind of get casually swept to the side in stories about this kind of stuff, lol. But I mean, calling the police would be sort of pointless anyway, seeing as basically everybody on the premises is already armed and at least fairly capable.


Authoritative figures can be fun too though! I have an OC whos a detective UvU


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (May 10, 2018)

Diabolica said:


> Finally replieddd!....*and now I only have 9 mins for lunch cccc:
> 
> I agree though @Le Chat Nécro  character is getting really good UvU
> 
> EDIT: Edited the first part a little bit UvU


Man, why does everyone gotta neg on Edelweiss being a med student?

First Malik is all like, "Oh of course a med student would be stupid enough to care about my well being" and now doc is acting like being a med student should totally make her ok with getting her chest cut open. 

Can't a girl get her education without all this attitude? Sheesh.


----------



## zenmaldita (May 10, 2018)

Illuminaughty said:


> Funny how authorities kind of get casually swept to the side in stories about this kind of stuff, lol. But I mean, calling the police would be sort of pointless anyway, seeing as basically everybody on the premises is already armed and at least fairly capable.


if there's no crime scene to investigate and criminals to hunt then what's the popo to do? D: donut coffee party?!



Le Chat Nécro said:


> Man, why does everyone gotta neg on Edelweiss being a med student?


I think it has to do with being a student. period. =))
OH you're an art student? you must be blahhh
OH you're a law student? you must be blleeeeeggghhh


----------



## Diabolica (May 10, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> Man, why does everyone gotta neg on Edelweiss being a med student?
> 
> First Malik is all like, "Oh of course a med student would be stupid enough to care about my well being" and now doc is acting like being a med student should totally make her ok with getting her chest cut open.
> 
> Can't a girl get her education without all this attitude? Sheesh.



Its her internship! cc: Boris feels bad for Edelweiss don't worry...he knows how it feels XD


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 10, 2018)

@Diabolica 

Are you seriously stealing Dianne here in this post?   Hey!  She's mine!  
<humorous angry face>



Diabolica said:


> "Prosti menya Big Mama."
> 
> 
> When he arrived just outside the conservatory and he sees an unusual scene. Ms. Edelweiss falling from the air, being caught by one of the amphibians, what seems to be a large symbol on the floor, and the Doc, covering a maids mouth with a napkin.
> ...


----------



## Diabolica (May 10, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> @Diabolica
> 
> Are you seriously stealing Dianne here in this post?   Hey!  She's mine!
> <humorous angry face>



*wiggols the eyebrowssss XD*
she's still okay though still very much alive c:

Edited:: dont worry I'm not stealing her XD


----------



## Asassinator (May 10, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> [Wulf Canavar]
> Monster Wolf stumbled around, following Aaron. The tranquilizers had really done a doozy on him, and it was taking him some time to recover. It staggered along, following Aaron as he dealt with a knot of racoons.



So you're my pet now? \^w^/ Yay.


----------



## Asassinator (May 10, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> Aaron didn't know if he was lucky or utterly cursed. He had hoped for a good fight but facing a demon?



So is Wulf with me in this fight? Because he's following me everywhere!


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 10, 2018)

]


Asassinator said:


> So you're my pet now? \^w^/ Yay.



Grin


----------



## zenmaldita (May 10, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> So is Wulf with me in this fight? Because he's following me everywhere!


maybe. Wulf do you wanna get in on this fight?


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 10, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> maybe. Wulf do you wanna get in on this fight?



Sure, I could get down with that.   <gnaws on demonskin>

Wulf really is a monster.  He might be able to hold his own against this thing.


----------



## Asassinator (May 10, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> Sure, I could get down with that.   <gnaws on demonskin>
> 
> Wulf really is a monster.  He might be able to hold his own against this thing.


So it's me and you vs Darzio and unfortunate Zyther


----------



## zenmaldita (May 10, 2018)

Make sure Zyther knows so he can dance well with you guys


----------



## Asassinator (May 10, 2018)

@zyther kaldrok 

Aaron and Wulf are going to fight you and Darzio.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 10, 2018)

oh well um zyther isnt really in control of his body atm so its mainly just darizo. also darizo is looking for shadir atm aswell


----------



## zenmaldita (May 10, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> oh well um zyther isnt really in control of his body atm so its mainly just darizo. also darizo is looking for shadir atm aswell


try escape from aaron and wulf to continue looking for shadir

shadir's busy atm


----------



## Asassinator (May 10, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> oh well um zyther isnt really in control of his body atm so its mainly just darizo. also darizo is looking for shadir atm aswell


Oh ok. So 1 normie, 1 werewolf (I’m assuming), and one demon. Got it.

Also, @Wulf Canavar can i use your character when I write the scene? You’re taking control of Matteo at the moment right?


----------



## Asassinator (May 10, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> try escape from aaron and wulf to continue looking for shadir
> 
> shadir's busy atm


That wouldn’t really make sense though... he came to attack me and wulf on purpose, right?


----------



## zenmaldita (May 10, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> That wouldn’t really make sense though... he came to attack me and wulf on purpose, right?


right. sorry


----------



## Asassinator (May 10, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> right. sorry


We all make mistakes Zen.

You told me that. >:3


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 10, 2018)

poor zyther he's in a very bad spot right now being that his soul is trapped within his own body


----------



## Asassinator (May 10, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> zyther's lower jaw broke and hung open revealing a set of razor sharp teeth and a long slimy tongue



You guys are very descriptive. I like it a lot.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 10, 2018)

thankies


----------



## Asassinator (May 10, 2018)

Oh yeah, one more thing.


zyther kaldrok said:


> jumped on aaron its tongue going down his throat


Down my throat?

I need some clarification before starting the scene.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 10, 2018)

oh its trying the choke you with its tongue


----------



## Asassinator (May 10, 2018)

Oh ok.

I’m going to sleep now, will post in morning.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 10, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Oh ok. So 1 normie, 1 werewolf (I’m assuming), and one demon. Got it.
> 
> Also, @Wulf Canavar can i use your character when I write the scene? You’re taking control of Matteo at the moment right?



I'm trying to do them all at once.   It's cool, you can direct Wulf's actions in the fight against Shadir.    You wouldn't expect a huge creature like that to be agile, but he his.   Imagine how quickly a tiger can move, and how far they can leap.   Dont call it cat's grace, but he's able to duck, dodge, and weak exceptionally fast.

The burning eyes are literal.   The smolder, they make smoke.  

I'm thinking they should be like Ghost Rider's eyes with a Penance Stare, if you want to include that.

I also think he should be able to bit things like ghosts and such, and have his teeth be able to catch things that physical teeth wouldn't normally catch.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 10, 2018)

@zenmaldita
Where specifically is malik right now?

I should check that map.

Want to write Matteo advancing on Malik and starting a fight.


----------



## zenmaldita (May 10, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> @zenmaldita
> Where specifically is malik right now?
> 
> I should check that map.


east shore near the green house where Berk used to be. The south east corner of the building is best for jumping in the water.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 10, 2018)

where are um aaron and darizo at @zenmaldita?
also this is how darizo is feeling atm




 (this video scares me)


----------



## zenmaldita (May 10, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> where are um aaron and darizo at @zenmaldita?
> also this is how darizo is feeling atm
> 
> 
> ...


you're all in the kitchen


----------



## Asassinator (May 10, 2018)

So @zyther kaldrok, if Darzio left Zyther at that moment, would he die?


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 10, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> So @zyther kaldrok, if Darzio left Zyther at that moment, would he die?


oh yeah he wouldve crumpled into a pile of gore. but darizo can heal him with his demon magics he can even survive a shotgun blast to the head but it takes time for things to heal


----------



## Asassinator (May 10, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> oh yeah he wouldve crumpled into a pile of gore. but darizo can heal him with his demon magics he can even survive a shotgun blast to the head but it takes time for things to heal


So are they hiding now?


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 10, 2018)

oh no it left to recover


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 11, 2018)

Dreva said:


> “These years I have spent in the city” the bear explained. “Certain entity has been attempting to circumvent European embargo to certain group. This particular entity has been dealing with military wings of Hezbollah. They sold military hardware for missile guidance. The very missiles Hezbollah shot into northern Israel on pretty regular basis, terrorizing our people.”



Heh, nice.   You managed to shoehorn in missiles by Hezbollah?   Excellent!  

<applause>

That's really neat, man.   I was thinking Dreva was done for and the sub was just there to pick up his dead body for some reason.  This is way more interesting than that.   Cool.



zyther kaldrok said:


> oh yeah he wouldve crumpled into a pile of gore. but darizo can heal him with his demon magics he can even survive a shotgun blast to the head but it takes time for things to heal



@zyther kaldrok 
@Asassinator 

Shoot, Darizo disappeared before Wulf could fight him.   Can he heal up and come back?   Wulf is ready to fight.


----------



## Dreva (May 11, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> Heh, nice.   You managed to shoehorn in missiles by Hezbollah?   Excellent!
> 
> <applause>
> 
> That's really neat, man.   I was thinking Dreva was done for and the sub was just there to pick up his dead body for some reason.  This is way more interesting than that.   Cool.



Well, I was hoping to make a comeback for season 3 but then I'm still mulling whether to be back with Matteo or going rogue.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 11, 2018)

@zenmaldita 

When Dianne wakes up fully, where would she head next?  She'd probably try to regroup with the rest of the staff.   Do they have anywhere outside to go, like in a firedrill or something?


----------



## zenmaldita (May 11, 2018)

@Illuminaughty 
hoooo boy that's a long one there pal =)) I'm gonna enjoy myself reading that with my spaghetti 

@Wulf Canavar 
i'll have to get back to you on that one :3c


----------



## Illuminaughty (May 11, 2018)

Oo spaghetti.

And yeah, I was treading the line between getting carried away, and having no idea where to take it x'D Doing my best to keep things moving in the right direction. I'm assuming your intention is to have this portion of the story wrap up by evacuating the manor grounds entirely?


----------



## zenmaldita (May 11, 2018)

Illuminaughty said:


> Oo spaghetti.
> 
> And yeah, I was treading the line between getting carried away, and having no idea where to take it x'D Doing my best to keep things moving in the right direction. I'm assuming your intention is to have this portion of the story wrap up by evacuating the manor grounds entirely?


I'm gonna give players the option to evacuate or stay behind and fight =))

doing the latter means they're out of the RP for next season


----------



## Dreva (May 11, 2018)

@Wulf Canavar That was one hell of fighting scenes! Love it!


----------



## Illuminaughty (May 11, 2018)

Well I plan to stick around for a little while yet so I guess I'm on the right track then!


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 11, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> I'm gonna give players the option to evacuate or stay behind and fight =))
> 
> doing the latter means they're out of the RP for next season




For the bad guys, like Matteo, the Dobermans, and the Bearded Dragon, along with Roxanne and Dianne, I assume for them also, if they don't evacuate they won't be in the next one?

I gots boats......  So the could go.    Do you want them to?

Hmmmm.   I need to get Dianne to the docks then.  Wulf too.




Dreva said:


> @Wulf Canavar That was one hell of fighting scenes! Love it!



Sweet. man, glad you liked it.   I thought the "Master who refuses to fight" from martial arts movies fit well with Aaron's character.   @Asassinator said he liked it too, so I'm glad you guys think it's cool!


----------



## zenmaldita (May 11, 2018)

Illuminaughty said:


> Well I plan to stick around for a little while yet so I guess I'm on the right track then!


indeed you are Froggy!
God I loved your post. Lemme know if you write a book or something I'll definitely get a copy!



Wulf Canavar said:


> For the bad guys, like Matteo, the Dobermans, and the Bearded Dragon, along with Roxanne and Dianne, I assume for them also, if they don't evacuate they won't be in the next one?
> 
> I gots boats......  So the could go.    Do you want them to?
> 
> Hmmmm.   I need to get Dianne to the docks then.  Wulf too.


It's up to you :3

Who are we gonna fight in open sea? Pirates?! (pls I'm just kidding no pirates no canons no shirtless men with cutlasses --- ok shirtless men is a must.)


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 11, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> indeed you are Froggy!
> God I loved your post. Lemme know if you write a book or something I'll definitely get a copy!
> 
> 
> ...



!
And you tease me about the maids!   Like you're one to talk!   <playful grin>


----------



## zenmaldita (May 11, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> !
> And you tease me about the maids!   Like you're one to talk!   <playful grin>


bahh everyone loves a buff guy open shirt - even as comic relief =)))


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 11, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> indeed you are Froggy!
> God I loved your post. Lemme know if you write a book or something I'll definitely get a copy!
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, hey.  Can you give us some general info about the tone of season 3?  Season 2 turned into a big massacre and fight scenes, which is cool, but I'm not sure if that's what you had in mind.   If you lay out a bit more general info about what you're looking for, we'll be able to fit into your vision better.


----------



## zenmaldita (May 11, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> Oh, hey.  Can you give us some general info about the tone of season 3?  Season 2 turned into a big massacre and fight scenes, which is cool, but I'm not sure if that's what you had in mind.   If you lay out a bit more general info about what you're looking for, we'll be able to fit into your vision better.


There was never a vision to begin with hahah I let the players drive this RP to what it is now and I suppose that's why it kinda got out of hand.....

I mean...it's intense right now.

For season 3 I want it to be calm at first. Let people recover and recollect their thoughts - regroup - have some time to reflect. I reckon this season has tired us out. I know I'm pretty burned out. It'd be a good chance to do some character development through intimate conversations at sea. 

Have Mateo share his story with his crew if you like. Lets have 2 sides of the same coin and give everyone a reason to fight, yeah?


----------



## Asassinator (May 11, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> character development


Ooh, I need lots of those! Now I’m excited for the next season.


----------



## Illuminaughty (May 11, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> indeed you are Froggy!
> God I loved your post. Lemme know if you write a book or something I'll definitely get a copy!



Wow that's quite a compliment, thank you! I've considered it a few times, but finding the motivation to get started is a weird beast to wrestle with.

Honestly, I'm really impressed by your management of the story, the variety and colourful personalities of the NPCs and all the beautiful art you've made. (Also, I may be asexual but I'd be lying if I said I haven't gushed over Celeste, lol.)



zenmaldita said:


> For season 3 I want it to be calm at first. Let people recover and recollect their thoughts - regroup - have some time to reflect. I reckon this season has tired us out. I know I'm pretty burned out. It'd be a good chance to do some character development through intimate conversations at sea.



That sounds really great, I look forward to it. For now though, I have to get to bed. Night guys!


----------



## Asassinator (May 11, 2018)

Gnight Froggy.

Also, me and Wulf might be coming up to you, @Diabolica, and @Le Chat Nécro soon, since darzio is temporarily out of the way so we’ll reach you guys sooner or later


----------



## zenmaldita (May 11, 2018)

Illuminaughty said:


> Also, I may be asexual but I'd be lying if I said I haven't gushed over Celeste, lol.)


Celeste best girl 2018
She had only a short time to be with us but she's awesome. Thanks to Dreva.

I'm just glad I can resurrect her for other RPs and for canon.


----------



## Asassinator (May 11, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> for canon


Yeah... I don’t get that. What do you mean canon? Is there another story you’ve planned out already?


----------



## zenmaldita (May 11, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Yeah... I don’t get that. What do you mean canon? Is there another story you’ve planned out already?


Canon is a character's official story.

For example, in Naruto, he lives and gets to be a hero in the canon story. But for an RP by fans, they can have him die or be a normal salaryman in an alternative universe. Those are considered non-canon.

For now there is no official story for the whole don volpe characters yet. Maybe I'll make one for a comic someday or a game *shrug*


----------



## Asassinator (May 11, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> For now there is no official story for the whole don volpe characters yet. Maybe I'll make one for a comic someday or a game *shrug*


If you actually get to it, then I’d be happy to read/play it!


----------



## JackJackal (May 11, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> For now there is no official story for the whole don volpe characters yet. Maybe I'll make one for a comic someday or a game *shrug*


Same! I bet it would be great!


----------



## Diabolica (May 11, 2018)

@Illuminaughty 
Your last post was nicely writtennn <3


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 11, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> There was never a vision to begin with hahah I let the players drive this RP to what it is now and I suppose that's why it kinda got out of hand.....
> 
> I mean...it's intense right now.
> 
> ...



Ok, so Season 3, calm start with a buildup.





Diabolica said:


> (@Illuminaughty )
> 
> "Alright now we just have to get out of here-" She was interrupted by another creature stumbling into the conservatory.
> 
> "I guess that,s my next patient, haha. Boris go find a way out of here." She snaps at the tiger and goes off to check on her next patient.



Who is the new creature that stumbled in, and is her next patient?


----------



## zenmaldita (May 11, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> Who is the new creature that stumbled in, and is her next patient?


Illuminaughty's Ribby got stabbed =)) he's fine


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 11, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> Illuminaughty's Ribby got stabbed =)) he's fine


 Oh that's right.


Also, 
Is Malik paused because he's waiting for something?    Or are you waiting for Matteo to head his way?


----------



## zenmaldita (May 11, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> Is Malik paused because he's waiting for something?    Or are you waiting for Matteo to head his way?


I'm just waiting for everyone to reply so no one gets left behind.

I'm also pretty busy with commissions right now. So I thought we can use some down time, have a break, rest our braincells a bit.


----------



## JackJackal (May 11, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> I'm just waiting for everyone to reply so no one gets left behind.
> 
> I'm also pretty busy with commissions right now. So I thought we can use some down time, have a break, rest our braincells a bit.


No rest for the weary.


----------



## zenmaldita (May 11, 2018)

I'm going to a resort tomorrow for maybe 2-3 days. Fingers crossed there's wifi lmao If not I'll just use data


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 11, 2018)

@Le Chat Nécro 

LOL! Poor Angelo! XD And aww, Edelweiss! D:


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 11, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> @Le Chat Nécro
> 
> LOL! Poor Angelo! XD And aww, Edelweiss! D:


WHAT HAPPENED TO MY MAN???


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 11, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> WHAT HAPPENED TO MY MAN???



He got punched in the face by a dead bison without any warning. XD;


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 11, 2018)

oh god well atleast he isnt dead if he died i TEAR THING THAT DID IT INTO A TRILLION BLOODY PIECES AND DEVOUR THEM WHOLE


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (May 11, 2018)

Hey now. It was just a misunderstanding. He thought Edelweiss was in danger and first instinct was to punch


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 11, 2018)

Yeah, man. It's cool. Obviously, Emir is a "Punch first, protect the kitty, and do the thriller" type of guy. 

*SHOT*

Just kidding. XD;


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (May 11, 2018)

Unless anyone strongly objects, I might pull some non-canon fuckery to sacrifice Emir and heal Edelweiss to
1) get the last of the magical elements out before season 3
2) allow Edelweiss to be functional enough to actually play next season
3) be really dramatic and extra


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 11, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> Unless anyone strongly objects, I might pull some non-canon fuckery to sacrifice Emir and heal Edelweiss to
> 1) get the last of the magical elements out before season 3
> 2) allow Edelweiss to be functional enough to actually play next season
> 3) be really dramatic and extra



I approve. owo


----------



## Asassinator (May 11, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> Unless anyone strongly objects, I might pull some non-canon fuckery to sacrifice Emir and heal Edelweiss to
> 1) get the last of the magical elements out before season 3
> 2) allow Edelweiss to be functional enough to actually play next season
> 3) be really dramatic and extra


I mean... it’s non-canon, so do whatever you want.


----------



## Diabolica (May 11, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Gnight Froggy.
> 
> Also, me and Wulf might be coming up to you, @Diabolica, and @Le Chat Nécro soon, since darzio is temporarily out of the way so we’ll reach you guys sooner or later



Got it c:


----------



## Diabolica (May 11, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> Unless anyone strongly objects, I might pull some non-canon fuckery to sacrifice Emir and heal Edelweiss to
> 1) get the last of the magical elements out before season 3
> 2) allow Edelweiss to be functional enough to actually play next season
> 3) be really dramatic and extra



Thats totally fine c:


----------



## Asassinator (May 11, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> "Signore, if it helps, I am truly sorry for what you have been through. And if its alright, I would like to give you a hug."



Awww. Hugs!


----------



## Diabolica (May 11, 2018)

I'll probably post another thingy for Boris when I get back from my errands today as well


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 11, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Awww. Hugs!



I think hugs can solve any problems!


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 11, 2018)

@zenmaldita 
Will Malik be leaving at the next Event?   Or will there be more Events at the manor in Season 2?

Trying to decide how much of a confrontation between Matteo and Malik to have right now in Season 2.


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 11, 2018)

O.O UH OH! Croaks vs. Ryota! Let's see who would win!


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 11, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> O.O UH OH! Croaks vs. Ryota! Let's see who would win!



Heh, glad you like the idea!   We do to!

-Wulf


----------



## Asassinator (May 11, 2018)

I bet Ryota. He’s probably so angery now that Croaks would just be a pest compared to me!


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 11, 2018)

@JackJackal , @HopeTLioness, @Asassinator 

Hi guys,
Wondering if you guys want Aaron and Wulf to bust in on you and stop Shadir.    We could do that if you want.  On the other hand, you guys might not want to be disturbed in the way your RP is going.   And it does seem that Fia is having success with Shadir on her own.

So reply here if you want us to get involved.   Otherwise I won't write it.


----------



## zenmaldita (May 11, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> Unless anyone strongly objects, I might pull some non-canon fuckery to sacrifice Emir and heal Edelweiss to
> 1) get the last of the magical elements out before season 3
> 2) allow Edelweiss to be functional enough to actually play next season
> 3) be really dramatic and extra


Malik’s gonna feel extra useless for not salvaging the dead bison lmao



Wulf Canavar said:


> @zenmaldita
> Will Malik be leaving at the next Event?   Or will there be more Events at the manor in Season 2?
> 
> Trying to decide how much of a confrontation between Matteo and Malik to have right now in Season 2.


Let’s have a good fight with the dobermans first. They seem cool and heavily armed. Gonna be fun to figure out how they gonna fight em off with 3 handguns and a tranquilizer


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 11, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> I bet Ryota. He’s probably so angery now that Croaks would just be a pest compared to me!



heh


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 11, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> I bet Ryota. He’s probably so angery now that Croaks would just be a pest compared to me!



I dunno. If he's like how the fight is in Cuphead, he could be a pain to deal with.


----------



## zenmaldita (May 11, 2018)

my money’s on Croaks because Malik put money on him and a sweet new Harley.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 11, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> Malik’s gonna feel extra useless for not salvaging the dead bison lmao
> 
> 
> Let’s have a good fight with the dobermans first. They seem cool and heavily armed. Gonna be fun to figure out how they gonna fight em off with 3 handguns and a tranquilizer




-Bison - Well, there are 5 battlemaids plus Dianne who are going to show up either before, or when he boards a boat.   So that'll be a good thing in his eyes, I would think.

Fight the dobermans - ok.  Their job is to find Malik so Matteo can attack.  They'll be here soon.  (need to read up on locations to write accurately)


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 11, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> @JackJackal , @HopeTLioness, @Asassinator
> 
> Hi guys,
> Wondering if you guys want Aaron and Wulf to bust in on you and stop Shadir.    We could do that if you want.  On the other hand, you guys might not want to be disturbed in the way your RP is going.   And it does seem that Fia is having success with Shadir on her own.
> ...



Hey there! I think we're good. Thanks!

Also, I'm going to have Fia contact one of the maids after she deals with Shadir to regroup with them.


----------



## Asassinator (May 11, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> Hey there! I think we're good. Thanks!


In that case, we’ll go find Edelweiss and the Doctor. That’s was the original plan anyway.


----------



## zenmaldita (May 11, 2018)

hey now let’s not rush to end s2
let’s do our best to conclude it properly.


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 11, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> hey now let’s not rush to end s2
> let’s do our best to conclude it properly.



No problem! Wasn't to plan on rushing the rp to end season 2. There are still things we need to do!


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 11, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> I dunno. If he's like how the fight is in Cuphead, he could be a pain to deal with.



Heh,   I had no idea what cuphead was, so went and looked it up.   amuzing.   My kids new what it was thought.   <grin>



zenmaldita said:


> my money’s on Croaks because Malik put money on him and a sweet new Harley.



<grin>  Looking forward to the fight.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 11, 2018)

i think zyther's not gonna be a player in season 3 but darizo gonna be looming and if it ok im bringing in a new "friend"


----------



## Asassinator (May 11, 2018)

So will Darzio possess this new friend? And if so, what happens to Zyther?


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 11, 2018)

oh no darizo just got his vessels back so he's gonna stay and fester in zyther making his body into a dark weapon. i think zyther's soul is eternally lost atleast for now


----------



## Asassinator (May 11, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> oh no darizo just got his vessels back so he's gonna stay and fester in zyther making his body into a dark weapon. i think zyther's soul is eternally lost atleast for now


Oh ok. It’s doesn’t look like it’s gonna work out for Zyther, then again, it probably will.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 11, 2018)

i just know that he wont be a main player in season 3 but his body will. i also think you might like the character im introducing hes a full blooded kraut


----------



## Asassinator (May 11, 2018)

German? Now I’m intrigued...


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 11, 2018)

@Illuminaughty
Ah, shoot, dang.  I misread.   I thought it was Croaks who fought the guy with the knife, and that the guy with the knife was supposed to be the Bearded Dragon.

Ooops.   Heh


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 12, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> The tears fell faster now and each sob brought new twinges of pain to her body. With every shake it was like being stabbed but she couldn't stop. She looked up at Angelo with pleading eyes, trying desperately to communicate through looks and moans that they needed to leave. _Please, you big dumb cat. Please take me away from here. We need to go. Everyone needs to go right now! _
> 
> 
> 
> ((quick ooc [don't kill me zen] I'll be posting again for Emir soon. just need to stop sympathy crying. brb..))




Awww.


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 12, 2018)

@zyther kaldrok 

Just remember, magic and supernatural elements are banned in Season 3.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 12, 2018)

oh ok so i guess darizo is gonna sit out as well


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 12, 2018)

he'll be building in power


----------



## Asassinator (May 12, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> "You would hug me? even after what I did?" Shadir said normally "Why? I'm a monster....And she saw me as one too...." He sobbed a the red eye's slowly faded.



I. Want. To. Cry.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 12, 2018)

hey @Asassinator  you up for building up my new character together?


----------



## Asassinator (May 12, 2018)

Is he an enemy or friend? If friend, then OF COURSE! Aaron need some character development too.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 12, 2018)

ally not a friend but wont stab you in the back


----------



## JackJackal (May 12, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> I. Want. To. Cry.


That's the purpose. Shadir will explain if @HopeTLioness  can play her cards right


----------



## Asassinator (May 12, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> ally not a friend but wont stab you in the back


Let’s hope they can become friends. The only companion that Aaron actually has in this RP is Wulf.


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 12, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> oh ok so i guess darizo is gonna sit out as well


Isn't there a way to defeat Darizo and bring Zyther back to his body?


----------



## Asassinator (May 12, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> Isn't there a way to defeat Darizo and bring Zyther back to his body?


Darzio is the only thing that is keeping Zyther alive, so i’m guessing that’s impossible.


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 12, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Darzio is the only thing that is keeping Zyther alive, so i’m guessing that’s impossible.



Oh.


----------



## Illuminaughty (May 12, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> Fia hugged Shadir back and gave him a small chuckle. "Well, its been long overdue, huh, signore?" She remarked as she rubbed his back.


----------



## zenmaldita (May 12, 2018)

Hand it to the maid who just had a 50 shades of gray night with the gardener to tame a demon =))))


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 12, 2018)

Illuminaughty said:


>



>w<



zenmaldita said:


> Hand it to the maid who just had a 50 shades of gray night with the gardener to tame a demon =))))



I laughed so hard reading your comment. XDDD


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (May 12, 2018)

Hmm I'm pretty shit at describing fighting or whatever. So I'm sorry if I'm taking things slow or whatever.


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 12, 2018)

Rimna said:


> Hmm I'm pretty shit at describing fighting or whatever. So I'm sorry if I'm taking things slow or whatever.



That's understandable. I have a hard time describing a fight scene as well from time to time. What I do is read a book where there is fighting in a scene, and I use the author's writing style to help me describe a fight scene in a rp. You could also watch a fighting scene on Youtube, and learn the name of the fighting techniques that fighters use. So just do the best as you can. ^^


----------



## zenmaldita (May 12, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> I laughed so hard reading your comment. XDDD


whip him good ))



Rimna said:


> Hmm I'm pretty shit at describing fighting or whatever. So I'm sorry if I'm taking things slow or whatever.


It's all good Rimna. If you wanna start the fight with @Wulf Canavar 's dobermans you can go ahead.

I'm shit at writing such scenes too don't worry hahaha hekkk I might just draw the entire scene when I figure out a good 3 vs 2 scene

edit: can also be 2v2 if you shoo Malik away lmao


----------



## Asassinator (May 12, 2018)

Rimna said:


> Hmm I'm pretty shit at describing fighting or whatever. So I'm sorry if I'm taking things slow or whatever.


That’s ok. My vocabulary for “great words to put into a fight scene to make it feel even cooler” is pretty bare. And I like to write scenes in a “get to the point” kind of way. Ask Wulf for tips if you want any. :3


----------



## Illuminaughty (May 12, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> Hand it to the maid who just had a 50 shades of gray night



Shh, shh, don't ruin this for me.




Rimna said:


> Hmm I'm pretty shit at describing fighting or whatever. So I'm sorry if I'm taking things slow or whatever.


You're not alone. When I write a fighting scene I typically leave it intentionally vague and punctuate only with the highlights that I had in mind as specific points to reach. That way the reader can supplement with their imagination, which, let's be real, probably looks better in their head than what I could describe.


----------



## zenmaldita (May 12, 2018)

Illuminaughty said:


> Shh, shh, don't ruin this for me.
> 
> 
> You're not alone. When I write a fighting scene I typically leave it intentionally vague and punctuate only with the highlights that I had in mind as specific points to reach. That way the reader can supplement with their imagination, which, let's be real, probably looks better in their head than what I could describe.


the lizard guy is japanese who uses judo am i right (@Wulf Canavar )? So Id probably wtch judo matches for it or judo vs Street style

For Malik I narrowed his skills to muay thai and kali so I know which moves to use.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 12, 2018)

Illuminaughty said:


> Shh, shh, don't ruin this for me.



<grin>


Asassinator said:


> That’s ok. My vocabulary for “great words to put into a fight scene to make it feel even cooler” is pretty bare. And I like to write scenes in a “get to the point” kind of way. Ask Wulf for tips if you want any. :3



What a nice compliment.  Thanks!

Check this next post on for size.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 12, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> the lizard guy is japanese who uses judo am i right (@Wulf Canavar )? So Id probably wtch judo matches for it or judo vs Street style
> 
> For Malik I narrowed his skills to muay thai and kali so I know which moves to use.



Yep.


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 12, 2018)

I just realized something. Zen, whatever happened to O'Malley?


----------



## Asassinator (May 12, 2018)

*gasp* the old geezer must’ve ran off somewhere!


----------



## Asassinator (May 12, 2018)

Also, where are Edelweiss and Emir, @Le Chat Nécro? Me and Wulf are coming to you guys next! Me and Wulf are coming for you two next!


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 12, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Also, where are Edelweiss and Emir, @Le Chat Nécro? Me and Wulf are coming to you guys next! Me and Wulf are coming for you two next!



I believe they are still in the greenhouse.


----------



## Asassinator (May 12, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> I believe they are still in the greenhouse.


Ok, thanks.


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 12, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Ok, thanks.


No problem! ^^


----------



## zenmaldita (May 12, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> *gasp* the old geezer must’ve ran off somewhere!



his longegivity is as legendary as Juan Ponce Enrile.
North and South Korea will have peace before he dies


----------



## Asassinator (May 12, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> his longegivity is as legendary as Juan Ponce Enrile.
> North and South Korea will have peace before he dies


Wait, what year is the RP happening in?


----------



## Illuminaughty (May 12, 2018)

@Le Chat Nécro Stayed up a little unreasonably late to draw a thing. It's sloppy and quick and I honestly get a feeling I'm never going to be able to draw Ribby or Croaks the same way twice but, here we are.

What's a background? Never heard of it.


----------



## Asassinator (May 12, 2018)

Illuminaughty said:


> @Le Chat Nécro Stayed up a little unreasonably late to draw a thing. It's sloppy and quick and I honestly get a feeling I'm never going to be able to draw Ribby or Croaks the same way twice but, here we are.
> 
> What's a background? Never heard of it.


That's so cool! You're quite the artist, Illuminaughty.

Edit: 





Illuminaughty said:


> What's a background? Never heard of it.


You say there’s no background, but the black and white really fits in with your outfit.


----------



## Diabolica (May 12, 2018)

Illuminaughty said:


> @Le Chat Nécro Stayed up a little unreasonably late to draw a thing. It's sloppy and quick and I honestly get a feeling I'm never going to be able to draw Ribby or Croaks the same way twice but, here we are.
> 
> What's a background? Never heard of it.


AWWWW *gives these two a good pat quq


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 12, 2018)

Illuminaughty said:


> @Le Chat Nécro Stayed up a little unreasonably late to draw a thing. It's sloppy and quick and I honestly get a feeling I'm never going to be able to draw Ribby or Croaks the same way twice but, here we are.
> 
> What's a background? Never heard of it.



That's very cool, man.   I think it's neat.


----------



## zenmaldita (May 12, 2018)

sorry for the silence lately~ there's no signal in our rooms and it will take a lot of will power to type a storm with a phone hahaha

I'll write the parts where yall get into the boat and evacuate. Until then, please proceed with the story the way you like it.

Enjoy~ have fun!


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 12, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> sorry for the silence lately~ there's no signal in our rooms and it will take a lot of will power to type a storm with a phone hahaha
> 
> I'll write the parts where yall get into the boat and evacuate. Until then, please proceed with the story the way you like it.
> 
> Enjoy~ have fun!



Okay! owo



Illuminaughty said:


> @Le Chat Nécro Stayed up a little unreasonably late to draw a thing. It's sloppy and quick and I honestly get a feeling I'm never going to be able to draw Ribby or Croaks the same way twice but, here we are.
> 
> What's a background? Never heard of it.



Amazing! Good job, @Le Chat Nécro !


----------



## zenmaldita (May 12, 2018)

bahhh I need to draw us all!!!

comment below your favorite scenes!!!


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 12, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> bahhh I need to draw us all!!!
> 
> comment below your favorite scenes!!!



I guess so far for me is Fia hugging Shadir. owo


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (May 12, 2018)

Illuminaughty said:


> @Le Chat Nécro Stayed up a little unreasonably late to draw a thing. It's sloppy and quick and I honestly get a feeling I'm never going to be able to draw Ribby or Croaks the same way twice but, here we are.
> 
> What's a background? Never heard of it.


It's wonderful!


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 12, 2018)

That reminds me. I need to do a quick sketch of Fia. ><


----------



## Illuminaughty (May 12, 2018)

@zenmaldita Hey, take your time- I definitely understand how inconvenient spotty internet access is. 
Out of curiosity, wasn't Claudia headed to the pier to escape? She could certainly cross paths with Croaks if that was still the plan.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 12, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> sorry for the silence lately~ there's no signal in our rooms and it will take a lot of will power to type a storm with a phone hahaha
> 
> I'll write the parts where yall get into the boat and evacuate. Until then, please proceed with the story the way you like it.
> 
> Enjoy~ have fun!



I want to write the first confrontation between Malik and Matteo.   I also am about to have the Dobermans open fire on Malik, Zen, and Rimna (@Rimna )  I don't want to write anything crazy that you don't approve of Zen, since Malik is the focus of the story.

I need some ideas for how those two confrontations should play out.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 12, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> bahhh I need to draw us all!!!
> 
> comment below your favorite scenes!!!



-#1 Zen hanging on Wulf's arm, batting her eyes up at him, pretending to be a couple in love.

-Matteo pulling Roxanne out of the restaurant, her whispering into his ear, and his buddies coming up behind with their denim coveralls, tommyguns, and hats.

-Wulf and Zen's confrontation with Ricardo, Wulf making the connection with Dianne, and her looking back and smiling and blushing as she went up the stairs.

-Wulf's confrontation with Ricardo, with the squawking headset, and Ricardo clockiung Wulf

-Zen and Malik pushing a wolf the size of a tiger out the window and over the ledge, and him splashing into the sandy water below.

-Matteo stepping out of the old car, hat on, tommygun in hand


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 12, 2018)

@zenmaldita 
@Le Chat Nécro 
@HopeTLioness 

Ok, so we've got some people moving toward the docks now.   That's where the characters will be meeting boats, right?   Right now Matteo is standing right there on the docks.

Hmmmm.

Zen, what are you thinking for how the escape is going to play out?


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 12, 2018)

@zenmaldita 

Remind me the names of the Procione family, and their relationships to each other?

I just decided the hunting rifle belonged to Matteo's dad, and I want to be able to synch that up with the original Procione characters.


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 12, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> @zenmaldita
> @Le Chat Nécro
> @HopeTLioness
> 
> ...



Yeah, Fia and Shadir/Jack (@JackJackal ) is going to head there after I have her contact the other maids to regroup with them.


----------



## Asassinator (May 12, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> bahhh I need to draw us all!!!
> 
> comment below your favorite scenes!!!


Either the fight with Ryota, or Darzio’s confrontation. Also, I’m still waiting for my sneeze award!


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 12, 2018)

Hmm. I'm thinking of editing my post, but I dunno.


----------



## zenmaldita (May 12, 2018)

Please correct me if I'm wrong
Player Status and Locations
@wildcard8779 - 4th floor with Mercedes in a closet
@JackJackal - 4th floor in Louisa's room
@HopeTLioness - 4th floor in Louisa's room
@zyther kaldrok - Ground floor kitchen, incapacitated
@Asassinator - Ground floor foyer heading to Conservatory with Wulf's main
@Diabolica (doc & Boris) - Ground floor Conservatory
@Le Chat Nécro - Ground floor Conservatory
@Illuminaughty (Ribby) - Ground floor Conservatory / stabbed but still kickin'
@Illuminaughty (Croaks) - Ground floor pier foyer
@Berk - Unconcious. Pier with Claudia & O'Maley heading to sea
@Dreva - being a secret agent man fucking shit up somewhere else with explosions boomboompow!
@Wulf Canavar (Mateo & co.) - East Shore near Conservatory
@Rimna - South East Shore near Greenhouse

*pls note that the Greenhouse is a detached and separate building near the pier - positioned South East of the map.
*The Conservatory is a larger glass and steel enclosure meant to house tropical trees and is attached to the castle - positioned East of the map.

NPC status
Mercedes - 4th floor with wildcard/Demos
Angelo - ground floor Conservatory
Big Mama - ground floor Conservatory, unconscious
Lady Volpe - gone to heaven after a decade of haunting ---and so is her magic. Barrier slowly disintegrating
Dianne - spirited away by wolves into the garden / drugged by Doc
Claudia - pier on boat heading to sea
O'Maley - pier on boat heading to sea
Celeste - basement, gas tank room / died like a badass bitch
Ricardo - south east shore / died from loyalty and honor bloodloss and over fatigue
Malik - south east shore with Rimna and Zen
Zen - south east shore still figuring out who the fuck she should backstab this time. pls woman we don't have all day.

hope this helps???
I havent read the RP thread yet.
I'll just screenshot your posts and type in my room.

I'm hesitant on bringing out my laptop where there's signal. There's too many people who can just swoop it up ya know


----------



## JackJackal (May 12, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> This one?


this is now what SHadir's blade looks like. not much different but still a goood change.


----------



## Illuminaughty (May 12, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> @Illuminaughty (Croaks) - Ground floor pier foyer



Croaks is actually currently _in_ the water under the dock x'D


----------



## zenmaldita (May 12, 2018)

Illuminaughty said:


> Croaks is actually currently _in_ the water under the dock x'D


ok noted xD
I just screenshot everything I missed.
I'll go work in my room now )))

thats me folks.
typing RP stories in a beach resort cos there's too many ppl and I dont really like how some of the guys look at me lmaoo 
eeeew
pls
this your first time seeing skin or what


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 12, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> Please correct me if I'm wrong
> Player Status and Locations
> @wildcard8779 - 4th floor with Mercedes in a closet
> @JackJackal - 4th floor in Louisa's room
> ...



You are correct. ^^



JackJackal said:


> this is now what SHadir's blade looks like. not much different but still a goood change.



So one of Riku's blades, huh? Is is that Repliku's? Either, or, I gotcha.


----------



## JackJackal (May 12, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> You are correct. ^^
> 
> 
> 
> So one of Riku's blades, huh? Is is that Repliku's? Either, or, I gotcha.


Lol no no! Tat's riku's keyblade "way to dawn"


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 12, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> Lol no no! Tat's riku's keyblade "way to dawn"


I thought so! Lol.


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 12, 2018)

@Wulf Canavar Question. Does the leader of the maids have a name or no?


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 12, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> Please correct me if I'm wrong
> Player Status and Locations
> @wildcard8779 - 4th floor with Mercedes in a closet
> @JackJackal - 4th floor in Louisa's room
> ...




Roxanne found a hunting rifle and is trying to decide who really has her loyalty.  She just killed the wolves that were protecting Dianne, thinking they were a danger.
Dianne just ran to the pier, ran into Matteo, and got captured by him,
Wulf, in Monster Wolf aspect is running to catch up to her right now.
Ryota Hajime just threw Croaks in the water and is in the ground floor pier foyer.  



I'm looking for a short, small, reaction from Malik so the dobermans can keep fighting him.   Hopefully before the next big event, and very hopefully before the event that ends season 2.




zenmaldita said:


> ok noted xD
> I just screenshot everything I missed.
> I'll go work in my room now )))
> 
> ...




Heh.  <wink>  




Oh, hey, I finally realized why your new avatar is giving the OK sign.   <grin>

Pacha Edits / When The Sun Hits That Ridge Just Right | Know Your Meme


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 12, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> I thought so! Lol.



I haven't named her yet.   I've been running a lot of characters and would like to hand them off, so why don't you name her and take over these five maids?

They are finishing off the raccoons and taking their tommyguns, and they're standing in the bodies with the dead wolves.

They are also just south of Malik and could come up and support him, Zen, and Rimna against the dobermans and the racoons.


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 12, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> I haven't named her yet.   I've been running a lot of characters and would like to hand them off, so why don't you name her and take over these five maids?
> 
> They are finishing off the raccoons and taking their tommyguns, and they're standing in the bodies with the dead wolves.
> 
> They are also just south of Malik and could come up and support him, Zen, and Rimna against the dobermans and the racoons.


Oh ok.


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 12, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> I haven't named her yet.   I've been running a lot of characters and would like to hand them off, so why don't you name her and take over these five maids?
> 
> They are finishing off the raccoons and taking their tommyguns, and they're standing in the bodies with the dead wolves.
> 
> They are also just south of Malik and could come up and support him, Zen, and Rimna against the dobermans and the racoons.



If it makes it easier on you, I can be the remaining four maids with the leader.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 12, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> If it makes it easier on you, I can be the remaining four maids with the leader.



Please do.


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 12, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> Please do.



I gotcha.


----------



## Asassinator (May 12, 2018)

You let the gardener die?! That’s so sad...


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 12, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> You let the gardener die?! That’s so sad...



Yep. However, Shadir can use the Gardener's body now.


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 12, 2018)

Just in case, this is what Fia said:

"Rest in peace, Leo. You grew the most beautiful flowers in the world. And you were also a great lover in bed. May you find peace in heaven. "


----------



## Asassinator (May 12, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> Just in case, this is what Fia said:
> 
> "Rest in peace, Leo. You grew the most beautiful flowers in the world. And you were also a great lover in bed. May you find peace in heaven. "


Depressing. Just the way I like my farewell messages.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 13, 2018)

@zenmaldita zyther and darizo are now "missing" atm


----------



## Diabolica (May 13, 2018)

@zenmaldita yehp das correct UvU their about to leave the conservatory tho


----------



## Dreva (May 13, 2018)

Whoops, not everyone has left the manor, eh? Alright, I'll wait for everyone to leave before posting my RP then.  :3 :3 :3


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 13, 2018)

@zenmaldita 

I'm super tempted to write, 
'Hans and Walter's bullets tore into Malik, as he stood there outside the manor.   He'd been standing there for days on end, it seemed.   '

<chuckle>

I've been setting up the fight between Matteo and the dobermans against Malik for days.  At least it feels that way.

Hey Zen, 
Can we do the fight scene and/or confrontation before the Event?


----------



## zenmaldita (May 13, 2018)

Dreva said:


> Whoops, not everyone has left the manor, eh? Alright, I'll wait for everyone to leave before posting my RP then.  :3 :3 :3


the post you messaged me with is pretty solid. You can go ahead with it if you like. I typed out a reply for you but I'll have to figure out how to connect my laptop to the internet lmao

maybe I'll hotspot my phone after all the replies for everyone are done.

@zyther kaldrok ok noted :3

@Asassinator sorry for late reply. the rp is in fictional 2018

don't worry about being historically accurate and have fun :3c


----------



## zenmaldita (May 13, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> @zenmaldita
> 
> I'm super tempted to write,
> 'Hans and Walter's bullets tore into Malik, as he stood there outside the manor.   He'd been standing there for days on end, it seemed.   '
> ...



yeah don't worry.

something as important as that deserves me in my house with my computer and a stable connection - not spotty internet in a beach resort typed on a phone.

I'll go home tomorrow.

I was hoping to draw the scene. Please pm me how you imgined it to go down and I'll tweak it


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 13, 2018)

Hmmm.   

That's right, I keep reverting to my usual way of RP where each bit goes back and forth and one person can only decide their characters actions, but not how it actually impacts the other character.

Ok, IMing you.


----------



## zenmaldita (May 13, 2018)

@*everyone*
*
anyone in favor of pausing the RP?
yay or nay?*
*Voting closes after everyone replies.*

*@Rimna @Dreva @JackJackal @HopeTLioness @Le Chat Nécro @Diabolica @Asassinator @Wulf Canavar @zyther kaldrok @Illuminaughty *​


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 13, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> @*everyone*
> *
> anyone in favor of pausing the RP?
> yay or nay?*
> ...



 I don't mind pausing the rp. That way whoever is falling behind can catch up on what's going on. It also gives you a chance to reply to all of the players.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 13, 2018)

I have to admit to getting a bit burnt out on it.  I would rather go the other way and get Malik's reactions to having gunfights go on all around him.  <wink>

Holding my vote for the moment.    How long are you thinking of pausing it?   A week?


----------



## Asassinator (May 13, 2018)

Sure. I don’t mind pausing.


----------



## zenmaldita (May 13, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> I have to admit to getting a bit burnt out on it.  I would rather go the other way and get Malik's reactions to having gunfights go on all around him.  <wink>
> 
> Holding my vote for the moment.    How long are you thinking of pausing it?   A week?



haha playing multiple characters aint no walk in the park =))))

I'll pause it for maybe a week or less. Drawing that scene would need some time.


----------



## Dreva (May 13, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> @*everyone*
> *
> anyone in favor of pausing the RP?
> yay or nay?*
> ...



I will vote for yes. That way everyone will have their chance to catch up and we would have a coherent story line that would fit for everyone's roles and characters for the upcoming season 3.


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 13, 2018)

And hopefully post up a decent reference sheet for Fia on my FA! >w<


----------



## zenmaldita (May 13, 2018)

thats 5 votes for yes ) I suppose we can go ahead with that. we all need some rest


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 13, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> thats 5 votes for yes ) I suppose we can go ahead with that. we all need some rest



Yes, yes. And maybe some cool art to draw out and share with each other!<3


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 13, 2018)

@Wulf Canavar Question. What animal is Rosa (maid leader)? o3o


----------



## Diabolica (May 13, 2018)

Yes for the pause UvU


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (May 13, 2018)

I was not home at all yesterday so I couldn't vote. But it's a good idea to have a pause. That way I can catch up to what's going on.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 13, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> @Wulf Canavar Question. What animal is Rosa (maid leader)? o3o



Hey, @zenmaldita would a  squirrel be something you would choose as a sexy battlemaid?

In that case, the leader of the remainder of the maids is the squirrel who shot that last raccoon on the ground.


----------



## zenmaldita (May 13, 2018)

sure.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 13, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> sure.



@HopeTLioness 
Ok, Then, the leader of that last group of maids is also the squirrel that ended that last raccoon, and her name is Rosa.


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 13, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> @HopeTLioness
> Ok, Then, the leader of that last group of maids is also the squirrel that ended that last raccoon, and her name is Rosa.


Ah ok. I figured she was a squirrel, but I wanted to make sure. ^^


----------



## zenmaldita (May 13, 2018)

life sure is quiet without the RP kickin page after page hahahahh


----------



## Asassinator (May 13, 2018)

Don’t worry, I have the forum games to keep me distracted.


How are the scenes goin?


----------



## zenmaldita (May 13, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Don’t worry, I have the forum games to keep me distracted.
> 
> 
> How are the scenes goin?


Still baking in the oven

They're getting delicious.


----------



## zenmaldita (May 14, 2018)

I'll be driving home for the next 6-ish hours now. See ya later my dudes


----------



## Asassinator (May 14, 2018)

Bye Zen!


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 14, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> life sure is quiet without the RP kickin page after page hahahahh



<grin>   Yep.    It's helping me recover from the burnout.


----------



## zenmaldita (May 14, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> @zenmaldita
> 
> Remind me the names of the Procione family, and their relationships to each other?
> 
> I just decided the hunting rifle belonged to Matteo's dad, and I want to be able to synch that up with the original Procione characters.


Don Lucio Procione
Joaquin Procione - eldest legal son, heir apparent
Matteo Procione - eldest bastard, last resort spare but his documents were not legalised and the money not inherited due to Zen's meddling
Rafael Procione - youngest legal son, spare...had a temperment of Joffrey Baratheon if anything

sorry for the late reply
hope that helps


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 14, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> Don Lucio Procione
> Joaquin Procione - eldest legal son, heir apparent
> Matteo Procione - eldest bastard, last resort spare but his documents were not legalised and the money not inherited due to Zen's meddling
> Rafael Procione - youngest legal son, spare...had a temperment of Joffrey Baratheon if anything
> ...




Ahhh, so you've added Matteo in as a son.   Hmmmmm.   Cool.   And added another reason for him to be angry at Zen.   Cool story plotting!  <wink>


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 14, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> life sure is quiet without the RP kickin page after page hahahahh



Lol, yeah. But hey, at least I can_ try_ to focus on my art and hopefully share them with you guys.


----------



## Asassinator (May 14, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> Lol, yeah. But hey, at least I can_ try_ to focus on my art and hopefully share them with you guys.


I’ll be waiting...


----------



## zenmaldita (May 14, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> Ahhh, so you've added Matteo in as a son.   Hmmmmm.   Cool.   And added another reason for him to be angry at Zen.   Cool story plotting!  <wink>


might as well add him in. Can't have him trashing the Volpe castle for no reason :Y



HopeTLioness said:


> Lol, yeah. But hey, at least I can_ try_ to focus on my art and hopefully share them with you guys.


EXOITED

--
btw im not foruming while driving! kids, dont do that! hahaha I'm at a pitstop :3c


----------



## Dreva (May 14, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> might as well add him in. Can't have him trashing the Volpe castle for no reason :Y
> 
> 
> EXOITED
> ...




Oh, hi there Zen! What a long journey you've got there. :/


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 14, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> might as well add him in. Can't have him trashing the Volpe castle for no reason :Y



Heh.

I was thinking he'd be a cousin who'd grown up with the son, so he really cared a lot but wasn't on the Volpe's hit list.

Bastard son is even better.  No expectation that he'd be close to the son, but could still care a lot about the father.


----------



## zenmaldita (May 14, 2018)

Dreva said:


> Oh, hi there Zen! What a long journey you've got there. :/


my family likes to go on spontaneous trips be it to the mountains, beaches or another country quq

I suppose Malik's luxurious life is an exaggeration of mine. ^^"



Wulf Canavar said:


> Heh.
> 
> I was thinking he'd be a cousin who'd grown up with the son, so he really cared a lot but wasn't on the Volpe's hit list.
> 
> Bastard son is even better.  No expectation that he'd be close to the son, but could still care a lot about the father.


I like how bastard puts him in an awkward position specially since money and power is involved. His emotions stem from having nothing and then having a chance to get everything but got it yanked from you. Plus your dad gets offed lmao

My parents aren't married and my father's family was more well off earlier in my life. I can tell that my father side relatives looked down on my poor ass lmao

of course the tables have turned and they're sorta nicer now...


----------



## zenmaldita (May 14, 2018)

half siblings can be close too ofc. for all we know Matteo and Joaquin were close.

fuck rafael tho, he's a total psycho


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 14, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> my family likes to go on spontaneous trips be it to the mountains, beaches or another country quq
> 
> I suppose Malik's luxurious life is an exaggeration of mine. ^^"
> 
> ...




Bastard - For sure.  Yep yep.  Those expectations and the disappointment drive a LOT of emotion.  Plus the murder yeah.   In season three I'll work to write that kind of thing in.  It's really, really good stuff.

Family and money - <chuckle>  Dang.  Turnabout is fair play.   I was always growing up with lots and lots and lots of really close family around, but basically no money at all.  It was great, and we didn't really have to worry about that kind of thing.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 14, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> half siblings can be close too ofc. for all we know Matteo and Joaquin were close.
> 
> fuck rafael tho, he's a total psycho



Heh.

Ok, Matteo and Joaquin close.  Will heighten things.


----------



## Dreva (May 14, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> Bastard - For sure.  Yep yep.  Those expectations and the disappointment drive a LOT of emotion.  Plus the murder yeah.   In season three I'll work to write that kind of thing in.  It's really, really good stuff.
> 
> Family and money - <chuckle>  Dang.  Turnabout is fair play.   I was always growing up with lots and lots and lots of really close family around, but basically no money at all.  It was great, and we didn't really have to worry about that kind of thing.



God, I should've known my employer better


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 14, 2018)

Dreva said:


> God, I should've known my employer better



<silent laugh>  Night man!


----------



## zenmaldita (May 14, 2018)

I posted the scenes I finished today so yall have time to prepare.

I'll work on the others tomorrow. Gnight~


----------



## KingAndais (May 14, 2018)

Maaaaaaaaan. Looks like I missed a lot. I'm terribly sorry for completely vanishing, life totally kicked my ass for a bit there T_T


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 14, 2018)

KingAndais said:


> Maaaaaaaaan. Looks like I missed a lot. I'm terribly sorry for completely vanishing, life totally kicked my ass for a bit there T_T



It's ok. You can come back in Season 3.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 14, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> I posted the scenes I finished today so yall have time to prepare.
> 
> I'll work on the others tomorrow. Gnight~



Yay!

Good stuff!


----------



## zenmaldita (May 14, 2018)

KingAndais said:


> Maaaaaaaaan. Looks like I missed a lot. I'm terribly sorry for completely vanishing, life totally kicked my ass for a bit there T_T


no prob at all! Hope you're feeling better now =)


----------



## KingAndais (May 14, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> no prob at all! Hope you're feeling better now =)



I'm great! The semester is over now so I can finally stop stressing about that haha. No more school til the end of August so hopefully I'll be able to be more present here ^^


----------



## zenmaldita (May 14, 2018)

KingAndais said:


> I'm great! The semester is over now so I can finally stop stressing about that haha. No more school til the end of August so hopefully I'll be able to be more present here ^^


Three cheers for no school! Ah they're the worst sometimes :U specially with the midterms and finals and everythang.

feel free to jump in season 3 when it starts. It's always good to read your work - gives me an extra year in life tbh.


----------



## Illuminaughty (May 15, 2018)

Hope you had a nice vacation, Zen :')


----------



## JackJackal (May 15, 2018)

Alright then! Time to show what Shadir,I mean Chris, And I can do as a Team! Also after my next post when the rp starts up again I won't use anymore magic. The transfer process will take all of "Shadir's" powers just so he can break the bonding curse that kept us connected.


----------



## Asassinator (May 15, 2018)

*sigh*

You really put Aaron in a sticky situation, huh?


----------



## zenmaldita (May 15, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> *sigh*
> 
> You really put Aaron in a sticky situation, huh?


Hard times create Strong Men


----------



## Asassinator (May 15, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> Hard times create Strong Men


He’s been through a lot emotionally, so this isn’t much danger to him. All he wants to do now is escape to live another day.


----------



## Diabolica (May 15, 2018)

The prompts are so good @zenmaldita !!

Mines kinda tricky...I haven't decided if they will be on season 3 or not cc:


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 15, 2018)

@zenmaldita 

Did it not work out to have Wulf follow Dianne to the pier and then confront Mateo to rescue Diane from him?

Also, sorry for forgetting the barrier when I was writing that Roxanne was shooting from outside to inside it.  I think that's why you're writing about how weak it is.


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 15, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> Alright then! Time to show what Shadir,I mean Chris, And I can do as a Team! Also after my next post when the rp starts up again I won't use anymore magic. The transfer process will take all of "Shadir's" powers just so he can break the bonding curse that kept us connected.



Okay, cool! And just in case you haven't noticed, I have prepared a body for you in the rp. owo


----------



## JackJackal (May 15, 2018)

U did but zen said no pos till she saus so


----------



## zenmaldita (May 15, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> @zenmaldita
> 
> Did it not work out to have Wulf follow Dianne to the pier and then confront Mateo to rescue Diane from him?
> 
> Also, sorry for forgetting the barrier when I was writing that Roxanne was shooting from outside to inside it.  I think that's why you're writing about how weak it is.


You can make him do that if you like



HopeTLioness said:


> Okay, cool! And just in case you haven't noticed, I have prepared a body for you in the rp. owo





JackJackal said:


> U did but zen said no pos till she saus so


If Leo's body isnt useable, write a way to find a new one


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 15, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> You can make him do that if you like
> 
> 
> 
> If Leo's body isnt useable, write a way to find a new one



I just realized you posted in the rp. LOL! These were very good! A hard decision that Fia has to make. <3 And I'll wait til @JackJackal post his reply before I go. Also, with the other maids, tag @Wulf Canavar since he's doing Rosa. owo


----------



## zenmaldita (May 15, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> I just realized you posted in the rp. LOL! These were very good! A hard decision that Fia has to make. <3 And I'll wait til @JackJackal post his reply before I go. Also, with the other maids, tag @Wulf Canavar since he's doing Rosa. owo


I thought he gave all the maids to you?


----------



## zenmaldita (May 15, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> Also, sorry for forgetting the barrier when I was writing that Roxanne was shooting from outside to inside it. I think that's why you're writing about how weak it is.


(@Le Chat Nécro )Edelweiss' barrier is different from Celeste's. While the spell is the same, the effect should be different because it's not the same person who did it.
It's believable to have a weak barrier cast by a first timer.

Celeste's barrier was simple and straight forward: a solid dome no one can enter or leave until its duration ends. That's why staff who have been there long enough (@HopeTLioness ) do not think they can attempt going pass it.
It also mimic's Celeste's stoic personality. It's either you're _*for*_ the family or you're target practice.
Edelweiss has a lot on her mind. I've noticed that her mind goes places to consider everything and so I reflected that into her barrier's rules:

People hostile towards the family are immediately shut out.
Hostiles in the barrier can only go out but not re-enter.
Neutral parties can come and leave (like @Dreva 's rescue team) (@Diabolica is at the edge and may be able to notice this)
Employees from the outside can enter (like Roxanne)
Family members can come in and/or leave
*TLDR:* Edelweiss' barrier is selective to accommodate plot =))
I should prolly tag everyone so they can get in on the info.
Please remember that while you as a player know this meta, your characters must learn it.
@Asassinator @JackJackal @Illuminaughty @Rimna @Wulf Canavar


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 15, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> I thought he gave all the maids to you?



Nope. Unless he wants me to be Rosa as well, which is no problem at all. I just wanted to make it easy for him to be the other four while he's the leader.


----------



## JackJackal (May 15, 2018)

I have the perfect response waiting for the rp to open again! LIES WILL BE REVEALED!


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 16, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> I thought he gave all the maids to you?



@HopeTLioness 
Yes, please take Rosa and the rest of the maids.

Hard for Wulf to flirt with hisself....... 

<wink>



zenmaldita said:


> (@Le Chat Nécro )Edelweiss' barrier is different from Celeste's. While the spell is the same, the effect should be different because it's not the same person who did it.
> It's believable to have a weak barrier cast by a first timer.
> 
> Celeste's barrier was simple and straight forward: a solid dome no one can enter or leave until its duration ends. That's why staff who have been there long enough (@HopeTLioness ) do not think they can attempt going pass it.
> ...




Ok, cool, good explanation.
I'll check the map to see exactly where it is.


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 16, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> @HopeTLioness
> Yes, please take Rosa and the rest of the maids.
> 
> Hard for Wulf to flirt with hisself.......
> ...



Lol. Okay. I'll be Rosa as well. Yay! I'm all of the maids! XD


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 16, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> Lol. Okay. I'll be Rosa as well. Yay! I'm all of the maids! XD



Cool.  I'll have to come up with something flirty to say........

<wink>
The more the flirtier? Oh, I mean merrier...


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 16, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> Cool.  I'll have to come up with something flirty to say........
> 
> <wink>
> The more the flirtier? Oh, I mean merrier...


Lol!


----------



## zenmaldita (May 16, 2018)

season 2 heroes =))))
their job is so hard hahaha
@Illuminaughty @Le Chat Nécro


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 16, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> View attachment 32403
> 
> season 2 heroes =))))
> their job is so hard hahaha
> @Illuminaughty @Le Chat Nécro



So cool.  

Yay for Zen!


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 16, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> View attachment 32403
> 
> season 2 heroes =))))
> their job is so hard hahaha
> @Illuminaughty @Le Chat Nécro



Aww~! Yay for Ribby and Croaks!


----------



## Asassinator (May 16, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> View attachment 32403
> 
> season 2 heroes =))))
> their job is so hard hahaha
> @Illuminaughty @Le Chat Nécro


This is adorable :3


----------



## JackJackal (May 17, 2018)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! MY RESPONSE FOR THE RP IS GONE! FUUUUUUUUUUCK!


----------



## Asassinator (May 17, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! MY RESPONSE FOR THE RP IS GONE! FUUUUUUUUUUCK!


I feel you.


----------



## zenmaldita (May 17, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! MY RESPONSE FOR THE RP IS GONE! FUUUUUUUUUUCK!


mm?


----------



## JackJackal (May 17, 2018)

I had the perfect response for the rp but now It's gone and I DON'T REMEMBER HOW IT WENT! *crys*


----------



## zenmaldita (May 17, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> I had the perfect response for the rp but now It's gone and I DON'T REMEMBER HOW IT WENT! *crys*


where did you type it?


----------



## JackJackal (May 17, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> where did you type it?


in the rp thread. I had the draft saved but it's gone! but I just typed up a new one so I hope I don't lose it.


----------



## zenmaldita (May 17, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> in the rp thread. I had the draft saved but it's gone! but I just typed up a new one so I hope I don't lose it.


save it in a notepad file
no guarantees the forum will always save your draft


----------



## JackJackal (May 17, 2018)

ok thanks


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (May 17, 2018)

Man, I have no idea what I'm going to write.
So many people are around me and so much stuff is going on. 
Might just weight to see what others do before I decide on an action.


----------



## Asassinator (May 17, 2018)

I’m know what I’m going to do already, but I could somehow involve your bison if I can think of something


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (May 17, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> I’m know what I’m going to do already, but I could somehow involve your bison if I can think of something


No worries. Do what you want and I can improvise from there.


----------



## zenmaldita (May 17, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> No worries. Do what you want and I can improvise from there.


YOUR SIGNATURE! the most thugged out dope hoe followed thru!

hahaha oh dear if it's difficult for you guys, you're free to improvise =))
just pls don't poof the bomb away.


----------



## Asassinator (May 17, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> just pls don't poof the bomb away.


Pfft never thought about that.


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (May 17, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> YOUR SIGNATURE! the most thugged out dope hoe followed thru!
> 
> hahaha oh dear if it's difficult for you guys, you're free to improvise =))
> just pls don't poof the bomb away.


Of course I did! I'm the most thugged out. 

And what makes it hard is just not knowing what other people are going to do. Like, if Asassinator wants to pull some special technique stuff but I send Emir to just baseball pitch the bomb away, things get messy. The choices you gave us overlap and intertwine. So I'll wait to give any orders or make any moves until I know what the others are doing.


----------



## zenmaldita (May 17, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> Of course I did! I'm the most thugged out.
> 
> And what makes it hard is just not knowing what other people are going to do. Like, if Asassinator wants to pull some special technique stuff but I send Emir to just baseball pitch the bomb away, things get messy. The choices you gave us overlap and intertwine. So I'll wait to give any orders or make any moves until I know what the others are doing.



Imma change mine to what Big Mama said about my red panda =))
seems fitting enough

ahhh yeah I'm sorry QUQ perhaps thats how it could be in a real life situation too--yall dont know what the other's gonn do.

is ok, waiting to see what happens is aiighttt go for it mah dope.

also we all prolly need that fight scene at the pier to develop before anyone could escape lmao


----------



## Asassinator (May 17, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> also we all prolly need that fight scene at the pier to develop before anyone could escape lmao


Speaking of scenes, how much have you done?


----------



## zenmaldita (May 17, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Speaking of scenes, how much have you done?


i'm done since 2 days ago I think..


----------



## Asassinator (May 18, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> i'm done since 2 days ago I think..


Can’t wait to see them!


----------



## zenmaldita (May 18, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Can’t wait to see them!


did you mean the drawings or scenes for everyone to write with?

cos I havent drawn a thing.


----------



## Asassinator (May 18, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> cos I havent drawn a thing.


Oh. Ok...


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 18, 2018)

*Watching the countdown.* OwO


----------



## zenmaldita (May 18, 2018)

holy hell @JackJackal wrote more than 1 paragraph 
we are blessed people!!!!
and my my my have the truth been so juicy


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 18, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> Imma change mine to what Big Mama said about my red panda =))
> seems fitting enough
> 
> ahhh yeah I'm sorry QUQ perhaps thats how it could be in a real life situation too--yall dont know what the other's gonn do.
> ...




Ok.

I'm continuing to write Wulf, obviously.   What about Matteo?    I think I'll check it out and see what Matteo would do next.   @zenmaldita tell me if you don't want me to wite Matteo.



I've been writing:
Matteo
Roxanne
Diane
Wulf
Dobermans
Ryota Hajime (Bearded Dragon)


Do you have a preference on which ones you take over?  @zenmaldita


----------



## zenmaldita (May 18, 2018)

I'll take Roxanne and Dianne off your hands


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 18, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> I'll take Roxanne and Dianne off your hands




Ok


----------



## JackJackal (May 18, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> holy hell @JackJackal wrote more than 1 paragraph
> we are blessed people!!!!
> and my my my have the truth been so juicy


aww come on zen. It's not that big of a deal


----------



## JackJackal (May 18, 2018)

These are the swords I now hold.


----------



## Asassinator (May 18, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> These are the swords I now hold.


Strength and Virtue are nice names for those swords.


----------



## JackJackal (May 18, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Strength and Virtue are nice names for those swords.


Indeed. they are from china after all.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (May 18, 2018)

@zenmaldita  how far is the cooler from my character's current position? and can he carry it/move it on his own under the current scenario? Sorry but I kinda forgot...


----------



## zenmaldita (May 18, 2018)

Rimna said:


> @zenmaldita  how far is the cooler from my character's current position? and can he carry it/move it on his own under the current scenario? Sorry but I kinda forgot...


2nd floor smoking/billiard room from where you jumped. you can carry it but you wont be fast


----------



## zenmaldita (May 18, 2018)

@Wulf Canavar 
please don't add to/reply to other player's scene choices. I put Rimna's name there because Rimna should take control in that scene.

Your added post about firing bullets is unnecessary as Hans had already kicked Malik in the gut, stepped over Rimna and is using my son as a soccer ball with Matteo only a few feet away.

That post will only mess up the chronology.

As for your other post concerning Hope/Fia's choices
forums.furaffinity.net: Don Volpe [Season 2 •EVENT - Join on Hold]
There's nothing technically wrong with it. The copy pasted choices just surprised me a bit.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (May 18, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> 2nd floor smoking/billiard room from where you jumped. you can carry it but you wont be fast



Right. I probably won't have the time to write my reply in the main thread today, but I'll go for "Rimna decides to get the cooler".  Can he haul it down a rope from the 2nd floor? He can climb up there on the wall but getting it down might be a problem.


----------



## zenmaldita (May 18, 2018)

Rimna said:


> Right. I probably won't have the time to write my reply in the main thread today, but I'll go for "Rimna decides to get the cooler".  Can he haul it down a rope from the 2nd floor? He can climb up there on the wall but getting it down might be a problem.


can throw it out the window into the water lmao
that thing is locked as a drama thread


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (May 18, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> can throw it out the window into the water lmao
> that thing is locked as a drama thread



Oh, alright, that simplifies things.


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 18, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> @Wulf Canavar
> please don't add to/reply to other player's scene choices. I put Rimna's name there because Rimna should take control in that scene.
> 
> Your added post about firing bullets is unnecessary as Hans had already kicked Malik in the gut, stepped over Rimna and is using my son as a soccer ball with Matteo only a few feet away.
> ...



I figured Malik was getting kicked around by Hans! I was a bit confused about him getting shot at again. I edited my post to make it right. This is getting exciting!


----------



## zenmaldita (May 18, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> I figured Malik was getting kicked around by Hans! I was a bit confused about him getting shot at again. I edited my post to make it right. This is getting exciting!


yes he is getting kicked

the additional shot at post makes things confusing as heck =/


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 18, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> yes he is getting kicked
> 
> the additional shot at post makes things confusing as heck =/



Yeah. But its all good. Poor Malik. D:


----------



## zenmaldita (May 18, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> Yeah. But its all good. Poor Malik. D:


ehh
baby boy had it comin
beheading 3 Procione heads


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 18, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> While Hans was on the line, Zen sighed in defeat and bit on something hard.
> 
> Moments later the small girl beneath him stopped wriggling. _Oh shit did I squish her?_ With Hans' larger frame, one can't help but assume.
> 
> ...



Daaaaaaaaang~

R.I.P. Zen. You bad ass red panda.


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 18, 2018)

@zenmaldita 

Quick question. Is there a way that you can update the map to where everyone is currently including the bombs?


----------



## Asassinator (May 18, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> Daaaaaaaaang~
> 
> R.I.P. Zen. You bad ass red panda.


Well, that's the first player death. She probably did it to lessen the work for herself. 

That's a sad way to go...


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 18, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> @Wulf Canavar
> please don't add to/reply to other player's scene choices. I put Rimna's name there because Rimna should take control in that scene.
> 
> Your added post about firing bullets is unnecessary as Hans had already kicked Malik in the gut, stepped over Rimna and is using my son as a soccer ball with Matteo only a few feet away.
> ...




Dang it!   Sorry guys, I was up all night working, and wrote the posts at about 3 AM.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 18, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> While Hans was on the line, Zen sighed in defeat and bit on something hard.
> 
> Moments later the small girl beneath him stopped wriggling. _Oh shit did I squish her?_ With Hans' larger frame, one can't help but assume.
> 
> ...




<Jaw drop>

Did I do something wrong?   (worried.....)   But you did 'like' the other posts.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 18, 2018)

@HopeTLioness 

Hey there, would you have one or two of the battlemaids shoot their tommyguns at Walter?


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 18, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> @HopeTLioness
> 
> Hey there, would you have one or two of the battlemaids shoot their tommyguns at Walter?



Umm, sure. I would have to put them in a position where they can do that. Right now, none of my maids are close to where he is.


----------



## zenmaldita (May 18, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> @zenmaldita
> 
> Quick question. Is there a way that you can update the map to where everyone is currently including the bombs?


Sure. Hold on...



Asassinator said:


> Well, that's the first player death. She probably did it to lessen the work for herself.
> 
> That's a sad way to go...


BINGO! We have a winner



Wulf Canavar said:


> <Jaw drop>
> 
> Did I do something wrong?   (worried.....)   But you did 'like' the other posts.


you're fine don't worry =))


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 18, 2018)

I think I'm going to wait to give everyone else a chance to post.


----------



## Asassinator (May 18, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> BINGO! We have a winner


owo What do I win?


----------



## zenmaldita (May 18, 2018)

@Rimna @Wulf Canavar @Illuminaughty @Le Chat Nécro @Asassinator @JackJackal @HopeTLioness @Diabolica


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 19, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> View attachment 32589
> @Rimna @Wulf Canavar @Illuminaughty @Le Chat Nécro @Asassinator @JackJackal @HopeTLioness @Diabolica



Thank you! ^^


----------



## zenmaldita (May 19, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> Thank you! ^^


updated Fia and Jack's location on the map


----------



## zenmaldita (May 19, 2018)

its amazing how we're all avoiding the main door lmao
with so many windows busted there's an infinite amount of passages xD


----------



## Diabolica (May 19, 2018)

I Postedd finally! To those who might not know. Arachnids have a gland that prevents their blood from spilling out of their body.

That and their blood is colorless XD


----------



## zenmaldita (May 19, 2018)

Diabolica said:


> The Doctor slowly pulls herself up, one arm over the hole the Doe made, and stares at the Barrier. "I guess suspicion two was correct as well, haha."


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (May 19, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> its amazing how we're all avoiding the main door lmao
> with so many windows busted there's an infinite amount of passages xD


Wait, isn't Aaron at what would be the main door in your drawing?


----------



## Asassinator (May 19, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> Wait, isn't Aaron at what would be the main door in your drawing?


Yeah I didn't get that. Are you sure no one's at the main door? Or maybe that's not the main door...


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (May 19, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Yeah I didn't get that. Are you sure no one's at the main door? Or maybe that's not the main door...


I could just be bad at floor plans and remembering things, but I thought we were all still in the conservatory trying to get to the pier. So you being at a door on the other side of the house doesn't seem right


----------



## zenmaldita (May 19, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> they ran behind the bison out the door. However before the group could exit the foyer littered with corpses, Ribby had stopped their path by blocking their way





zenmaldita said:


> "Look, we still have two options," The jaguar said, as he pointed a finger upwards. "One, we get to the helicopter on the top floor. Two," he pointed below them, "we hope O'Maley left his keys for his boat stashed underneath the kitchen."





zenmaldita said:


> "Look, fellas. How about I just scale up the wall and pilot the chopper down?" Aaron walked towards the massive front door and felt nylon against his foot. He froze in place. "*Crap. *Stay where you are folks. This door is rigged."



@Le Chat Nécro & @Asassinator , from the conservatory, you either turn left for the pier, or right for the front door. The helicopter is also at the right. Due to Edelweiss' condition, they thought it unwise to drag her upstairs so Aaron concluded that it would be faster to scale the building from the outside - since he's an assassin.


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (May 19, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> @Le Chat Nécro & @Asassinator , from the conservatory, you either turn left for the pier, or right for the front door. The helicopter is also at the right. Due to Edelweiss' condition, they thought it unwise to drag her upstairs so Aaron concluded that it would be faster to scale the building from the outside - since he's an assassin.


Ah. okay. Thank you!
I did say my memory was shit.
Too much happening all at once and my brain just goes derp.


----------



## zenmaldita (May 19, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> Ah. okay. Thank you!
> I did say my memory was shit.
> Too much happening all at once and my brain just goes derp.


it's all good no worries =)


----------



## JackJackal (May 19, 2018)

@zenmaldita ! CHRIS AND I ARE BETTER WITH SWORDS! THAT'S WHY HE GAVE THEM TO ME!
besides I'm a lousy shot


----------



## zenmaldita (May 19, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> @zenmaldita ! CHRIS AND I ARE BETTER WITH SWORDS! THAT'S WHY HE GAVE THEM TO ME!
> besides I'm a lousy shot


okay then use the swords and cut em my beautiful jackal prince


----------



## JackJackal (May 19, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> okay then use the swords and cut em my beautiful jackal prince


. . . . . . . . . .*faints*


----------



## zenmaldita (May 19, 2018)

Rimna said:


> Rimna replied: "Yeah and I didn't listen."


no one listens to Malik in this RP =))))


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (May 19, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> no one listens to Malik in this RP =))))



Some soldier my character is, right? Though, he never said following orders was a virtue of his.


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 19, 2018)

Diabolica said:


> I Postedd finally! To those who might not know. Arachnids have a gland that prevents their blood from spilling out of their body.
> 
> That and their blood is colorless XD



Huh. I did not know that. Then again, I'm  terrified of spiders. ^^'


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 19, 2018)

Hey guys. Just letting you know that I am out of town today. I will be back sometime tomorrow.


----------



## Asassinator (May 19, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> Hey guys. Just letting you know that I am out of town today. I will be back sometime tomorrow.


Have fun!


----------



## Diabolica (May 20, 2018)

@HopeTLioness 
Aww but their great! cc: its okay a lot of my friends hate them too quq XD


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 20, 2018)

Diabolica said:


> @HopeTLioness
> Aww but their great! cc: its okay a lot of my friends hate them too quq XD



And that's fine. I respect that.  I can deal with snakes, though.


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 20, 2018)

I'm back! 

Had a lovely time on my trip. <3 And omg, what is going on in the rp?! Daaaaaaaaaaaang, poor Rosa. RIP.


----------



## zenmaldita (May 20, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> I'm back!
> 
> Had a lovely time on my trip. <3 And omg, what is going on in the rp?! Daaaaaaaaaaaang, poor Rosa. RIP.


she's a big target out in the open. bushy tail and all
RIP


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (May 21, 2018)

@HopeTLioness 
Leave the dog, take the cannoli.


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 21, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> @HopeTLioness
> Leave the dog, take the cannoli.



LOL!


----------



## zenmaldita (May 21, 2018)

*My todo list be like*
Wulf - give scenario after Ribby and Croaks replies
Rimna - to reply to
Fia - give scenario
Jack - give scenario
Dreva - give scenario
Ribby & Croaks - wait for their reply
Edelweiss - wait for Ribby and Croaks
Aaron - wait for Ribby and Croaks
Diabolica -  to reply to


----------



## Asassinator (May 21, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> @HopeTLioness
> Leave the dog, take the cannoli.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 21, 2018)

Hey all,

Dreva reached out to me on Discord just now.   Thanks for reaching out guys, I appreciate it.  

Sorry about not posting for a bit.  Just a very challenging weekend.   Had to ask a man about a dog.......  And a fence for a dog run...... To get the dog.   And my favorite dog at humane society got adopted by someone else instead of me........    <sigh>   Sad times. 

My daughter is reading this......   She just said "Wow, first world problems."  
LOL.
That made me bust out laughing!   But seriously.   A downer weekend

I'll see if I can post tonight after I get finished with work.   Had to log on to get some done from home this evening.


----------



## Asassinator (May 21, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Dreva reached out to me on Discord just now.   Thanks for reaching out guys, I appreciate it.
> 
> ...


That’s unfortunate for you. I hope you’re feeling better now!


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 21, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> That’s unfortunate for you. I hope you’re feeling better now!



A little better.  Thanks man.   I really appreciate it.

This is what my weekend was like.

Sing it for me, Sigrid.   Sing it.






Lyrics
Everybody knows that the dice are loaded
Everybody rolls with their fingers crossed
Everybody knows the war is over
Everybody knows the good guys lost
Everybody knows the fight was fixed
The poor stay poor, the rich get rich
That's how it goes
Everybody knows
Everybody knows that the boat is leaking
Everybody knows that the captain lied
Everybody got this broken feeling
Like their father or their dog just died
Everybody talking to their pockets
Everybody wants a box of chocolates
And a long-stem rose
Everybody knows
Everybody knows that you love me baby
Everybody knows that you really do
Everybody knows that you've been faithful
Oh, give or take a night or two
Everybody knows you've been discreet
But there were so many people you just had to meet
Without your clothes
Everybody knows
Everybody knows, everybody knows
That's how it goes
Everybody knows
Everybody knows, everybody knows
That's how it goes
Everybody knows
And everybody knows that it's now or never
Everybody knows that it's me or you
And everybody knows that you live forever
When you've done a line or two
Everybody knows the deal is rotten
Old Black Joe's still picking cotton
For your ribbons and bows
And everybody knows
And everybody knows that the Plague is coming
Everybody knows that it's moving fast
Everybody knows that the naked man and woman
Are just a shining artifact of the past
Everybody knows the scene is dead
But there's gonna be a meter on your bed
That will disclose
What everybody knows
And everybody knows that you're in trouble
Everybody knows what you've been through
From the bloody cross on top of Calvary
To the beach of Malibu
Everybody knows it's coming apart
Take one last look at this Sacred Heart
Before it blows
Everybody knows


----------



## zenmaldita (May 21, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Dreva reached out to me on Discord just now.   Thanks for reaching out guys, I appreciate it.
> 
> ...


crap that sucks :Y take all the time you need!

don't worry about it. thanks for letting us know


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 22, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> *My todo list be like*
> Wulf - give scenario after Ribby and Croaks replies
> Rimna - to reply to
> Fia - give scenario
> ...



Lol. Everyone is waiting for Ribby and Croaks.


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 22, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Dreva reached out to me on Discord just now.   Thanks for reaching out guys, I appreciate it.
> 
> ...



Awww. I'm really sorry to hear. *hugs*


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 22, 2018)

Asassinator said:


>


Aww, don't look so sad. *pat* *pat*No one gets left behind or forgotten. Yes, I quoted from Lilo and Stitch, and it's still an awesome quote. <3


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 22, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> Awww. I'm really sorry to hear. *hugs*



<hug back>

Thanks.  <tired grin>



zenmaldita said:


> crap that sucks :Y take all the time you need!
> 
> don't worry about it. thanks for letting us know



Yep yep.

There was public stuff and private stuff, and the whole weekend really brings to mind the song, at least to me.

Thanks guys,


-Wulf


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 22, 2018)

Awww, @zenmaldita! I love your new icon! <3


----------



## Asassinator (May 22, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> Awww, @zenmaldita! I love your new icon! <3


Yeah it’s adorable!


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 22, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> @Dreva
> Dreva and the old goat reached the parking lot without hassle. No one blocked them nor questioned them; everything was going smoothly. Dreva couldn’t help but feel somewhat suspicious. Then again, he and the old woman looked like such good friends neck deep in conversation – who would dare be rude enough to interrupt?
> 
> On their way there, the woman was naïve enough to give Dreva the background info that he craved:
> ...




Now THAT is some D*** good writing.  (@zenmaldita )

Take that assasin bear!  (@Dreva )   <grin>


Agree on the cute new Malik as the avatar, Zen.   I can tell you've got a lot invested in that guy.  Cool deal.


----------



## zenmaldita (May 22, 2018)

@HopeTLioness @JackJackal 
I'll leave the fight scene of your swordfighting and coverfire trio against the raccoon gun men in your hands. Feel free to end it as bloody as you want =)))


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 22, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> @HopeTLioness @JackJackal
> I'll leave the fight scene of your swordfighting and coverfire trio against the raccoon gun men in your hands. Feel free to end it as bloody as you want =)))


Okay~ Thank you!

Also, I actually drew out all the maids that I am using in the rp including my character! Check it out!


----------



## JackJackal (May 22, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> @HopeTLioness @JackJackal
> I'll leave the fight scene of your swordfighting and coverfire trio against the raccoon gun men in your hands. Feel free to end it as bloody as you want =)))


gladly and also


HopeTLioness said:


> Okay~ Thank you!
> 
> Also, I actually drew out all the maids that I am using in the rp including my character! Check it out!
> 
> View attachment 32795 View attachment 32796 View attachment 32797 View attachment 32798 View attachment 32799 View attachment 32800


nice work Hope!


----------



## JackJackal (May 22, 2018)

oh and what do you guys think of my new signature?


----------



## modfox (May 22, 2018)

next time anyone can join let me know id love too


----------



## zenmaldita (May 22, 2018)

modfox said:


> next time anyone can join let me know id love too


we're almost at the end of season 2~ just a lil  more tiiiiimeeee


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 22, 2018)

@JackJackal 

Thank you! Also, nice signature!


----------



## JackJackal (May 22, 2018)

Thanks! ^^ And that Signature goes very deep in my "what would have been" Tragic ending of the story!


----------



## zenmaldita (May 22, 2018)

Rimna said:


> If these two were looking for him, chances are they'd find him and most likely kill him as well as everyone else. Things only got worse for the monkey.


we better haul ass. like. _*now*_. =))) damn it Rimna! Adding more enemeieeess


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (May 22, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> we better haul ass. like. _*now*_. =))) damn it Rimna! Adding more enemeieeess



Or they could be allies :^)

Anyway, think of Dex like Leon the Professional but British and also has a similar skillset to Bear Grylls(SAS + French Legion). Dex helped train Rimna in the art of stealth and infiltration. So the jaguar knows everything the monkey can do.
Kodi is like a short Sylvester Stallone from the Expendables(in terms of appearance) who at his best is horrible and at his worst is the stuff nightmares are made of. Basically a weak version of Doomguy. The hyena found my character way back, before his life at the special ops started.

They are OCs of mine that I haven't yet fully designed. In the case of the RP - they don't like loose ends.


----------



## JackJackal (May 22, 2018)

@HopeTLioness 
Is it alright if I ask you to draw Jack? Just a simple drawing


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 22, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> @HopeTLioness
> Is it alright if I ask you to draw Jack? Just a simple drawing


Sure! Do you have a ref of him?


----------



## JackJackal (May 22, 2018)

Yep but no colors unfortunately.


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 22, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> Yep but no colors unfortunately.



Okay! No problem! Do you want colors?


----------



## JackJackal (May 22, 2018)

yeah. I Think I posted them some where. give me a sec and I'll find em.


----------



## JackJackal (May 22, 2018)

found em!

Shirt: white
Jacket: rose red but the stripes are black
Eyes: Emerald green
Fur: a tanish brown with a tinge of silver around his muzzle
Bracelets & necklace: Gold and one bracelet as a ruby in it the other has a saphire
Shorts: Red with two black stripes on each side
Hair (optional): Jet black


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 22, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> found em!
> 
> Shirt: white
> Jacket: rose red but the stripes are black
> ...



Okay. As for the tannish brown color, can you show me that specific color so I don't get it wrong?


----------



## JackJackal (May 22, 2018)

Oops! I meant golden brown!


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 22, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> View attachment 32813 Oops! I meant golden brown!


Ah! Ok!


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 22, 2018)

@JackJackal 

Hey Jack, you need to redo your post. Fia already took out Thug Three. Chris is going after Thug Four and Five.


----------



## JackJackal (May 22, 2018)

oops. thanks


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 22, 2018)

No problem~!


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 22, 2018)

@JackJackal 

I'm a bit confused with your post. How can Jack kick the knife from his hand when it is close to Fia's neck? o.o


----------



## JackJackal (May 22, 2018)

Skill


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 22, 2018)

Omg, @JackJackal. We rped all day and took up most of the posts in the Don rp. XD;;; I'm gonna post one last time and then stop.


----------



## JackJackal (May 22, 2018)

okie. I'll reply to that one and stop to.


----------



## zenmaldita (May 22, 2018)

Rimna said:


> Or they could be allies :^)
> 
> Anyway, think of Dex like* Leon the Professional* but British and also has a similar skillset to Bear Grylls(SAS + French Legion). Dex helped train Rimna in the art of stealth and infiltration. So the jaguar knows everything the monkey can do.
> Kodi is like a short Sylvester Stallone from the Expendables(in terms of appearance) who at his best is horrible and at his worst is the stuff nightmares are made of. Basically a weak version of Doomguy. The hyena found my character way back, before his life at the special ops started.
> ...



Leon, huh? I suppose we could reason with that =D Kodi however...mah! We'll see what happens xD


----------



## zenmaldita (May 22, 2018)

@HopeTLioness & @JackJackal 
you both have been at it! whoa good job <3 love every scene!


----------



## JackJackal (May 22, 2018)

TIME FOR ME TO TWIST THE STORY! AHHAHAHAHAHAAHAHHAHAHA


----------



## JackJackal (May 22, 2018)

HAHA! DIDN'T SEE THAT COMIN DID YA!?


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 22, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> HAHA! DIDN'T SEE THAT COMIN DID YA!?


WHAT. *dies*

Omg. Good cliff hanger. XD


----------



## JackJackal (May 22, 2018)

Lol thanks! X3


----------



## zenmaldita (May 22, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> HAHA! DIDN'T SEE THAT COMIN DID YA!?


fuckin hell.

but isn't Chris a spirit of someone trapped from long ago? =DD he might as well be a few generations older than the rest of us
might know some secrets too


----------



## JackJackal (May 22, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> fuckin hell.
> 
> but isn't Chris a spirit of someone trapped from long ago? =DD he might as well be a few generations older than the rest of us
> might know some secrets too


AHA! Thats where your wrong my dear zen! I never said when Chris was turned into a demon!


----------



## zenmaldita (May 22, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> AHA! Thats where your wrong my dear zen! I never said when Chris was turned into a demon!


that's one instant demon if he's turned pretty recently xD

welp~ good job my jackal prince <3


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 23, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> AHA! Thats where your wrong my dear zen! I never said when Chris was turned into a demon!



Wait a minute. In this post, it said the following:


JackJackal said:


> ". . .my love...Jane...she was taken from me long ago....by an insane man who tried to sacrifice her to the demon you just saw. When I found her she was dying in that very dress...but I gave up my soul to save her and was possessed by the demon as payment. She ran away from me that night. I never saw her again. Then one mistake led to another and I was bound to the true owner of this body untill he died...or until some one could reunite me with Jane." He said sadly my spirit appearing behind him looking sorry. *'All these years I thought you were a monster...'*



Which did I assume that Chris is like a 100-year-old demon or something? So how old exactly was Chris when the demon possessed him? How long ago did this happen? And how long ago did he meet and "possessed" Jack?


----------



## zenmaldita (May 23, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> Which did I assume that Chris is like a 100-year-old demon or something? So how old exactly was Chris when the demon possessed him? How long ago did this happen? And how long ago did he meet and "possessed" Jack?


We need explanations @JackJackal 

if it helps, the Volpes have existed since 1830 forums.furaffinity.net: Don Volpe [Season 2 •EVENT - Join on Hold]
so they've been ruling that town for 188 years or so


----------



## Diabolica (May 23, 2018)

*ALRIGHTY EVERYONE!*

My latest reply to the DV rp is the doc and boris leaving season 2 c:

Will they be back for season 3???? Well they will only return if you'd like to do something with them. The best way to contact them is calling or setting an appointment I guess XD. But yeah if you'd still like them to play, just ping me in your RP reply...or pm me if you'd like to collab something for season 3 c:

*also yes spiders can grow their limbs back too cc:


----------



## JackJackal (May 23, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> We need explanations @JackJackal
> 
> if it helps, the Volpes have existed since 1830 forums.furaffinity.net: Don Volpe [Season 2 •EVENT - Join on Hold]
> so they've been ruling that town for 188 years or so



Yes yes I know that. I was gonna post that in  my next  reply


----------



## Asassinator (May 23, 2018)

Now that Ribby has freed me, what are my options?


----------



## zenmaldita (May 23, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Now that Ribby has freed me, what are my options?




 
slay the templar cat =))) jkjk I saw it and remembered you <3 

hold on I'm still weaving all the scenes together


----------



## zenmaldita (May 23, 2018)

@Rimna 
I found a good entrance for your new characters :3c mhmhmh it's gonna be nice


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (May 23, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> @Rimna
> I found a good entrance for your new characters :3c mhmhmh it's gonna be nice



Let me know if you need more details about them.


----------



## zenmaldita (May 23, 2018)

Rimna said:


> Let me know if you need more details about them.


If you have any more details of them, I'd like to know so I don't write them wrongly.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (May 23, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> If you have any more details of them, I'd like to know so I don't write them wrongly.



Alright: Kodi is usually dressed like Sylvester Stallone in the Expendables poster but without the mousthache. He always wears his beret: expendables poster.
He might be a complete psychopath who'd rather call in thermobaric bombing on the target but he respects his superiors and follows their orders. In this case, Dex is in charge of the mission. The hyena has two custom-made hand cannons - they are like the desert eagle pistol but larger and fire much bigger rounds - each gun holds 4 bullets, and he has 8 total spare magazines. These guns are based on the 444 Bear Killer from EYE Divine Cybermancy.
His main weapon is his shotgun, which he carries on his back. It's equally as terrifying as his guns - pretty much a hand-held cannon, but holds 12 rounds in a magazine. He usually has 4 spare mags for it as well.
Kodi is the type who'd first shoot off a leg and then ask questions. His idea of fixing this case is to blow a hole through Rimna's chest but he wouldn't dare shoot him without orders. He understand that Dex feels responsible for the monkey's failure, as he found out while traveling with him.
He is extremely skilled in hand-to-hand combat, and utilizes his big tri-bladed knife. When he has a personal grudge with the target, he prefers to go in and execute them with his hands.


Dex on the other hand is cool-headed and doesn't like leaving a mess. He's the type that'd go in, shoot the target with his sniper and disappear. He has advanced optics with night and thermal vision and he carries all manner of bullets - armor and wall piercing, exploding, poisoned and more recently - a bullet that contains concentrated frozen mercury which explodes and instantly kills most targets on impact. It has to be kept in a special container and discarded if not used within a certain period. It's based on the Mercury Bow from Oni.
The jaguar isn't too great in close quarter combat so he carries a standard pistol, a bayonet knife and a zapper. He too has no idea who Volpe is and doesn't really care - his job is to find Rimna and decide whether it's worth helping him or killing him. He too would rather bullshit his way out if he gets caught, than to brute force things. Just imagine what Rimna would do but way better and smarter.


----------



## zenmaldita (May 23, 2018)

@Rimna

Okay, so which one of them would accept a contract position to work for the Volpes for intelligence gathering while they search for Rimna?


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (May 23, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> @Rimna
> 
> Okay, so which one of them would accept a contract position to work for the Volpes for intelligence gathering while they search for Rimna?



Dex. If he has to go solo, he'd trust Kodi not to maim the monkey completely if left on his own accord.


----------



## zenmaldita (May 23, 2018)

Rimna said:


> Dex. If he has to go solo, he'd trust Kodi not to maim the monkey completely if left on his own accord.


Dex will appear first. You can introduce Kodi however you like =)


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 23, 2018)

Diabolica said:


> *ALRIGHTY EVERYONE!*
> 
> My latest reply to the DV rp is the doc and boris leaving season 2 c:
> 
> ...


Awww! Okay! >w<


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 23, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> View attachment 32843
> slay the templar cat =))) jkjk I saw it and remembered you <3
> 
> hold on I'm still weaving all the scenes together



LOL! Look at that cat. <3


----------



## JackJackal (May 23, 2018)

@HopeTLioness 
hows the drawing going? sorry if I seem like I'm rushing you I just like to be up to date when It comes to art


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 23, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> @HopeTLioness
> hows the drawing going? sorry if I seem like I'm rushing you I just like to be up to date when It comes to art


 Well, he's currently naked, and I need to put clothes on him. :U


----------



## JackJackal (May 23, 2018)

*sigh* I've told him not to be gi around naked!
(lol Jk. Take you time then.)


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 23, 2018)

Lol!


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 23, 2018)

@JackJackal 

Hey, question on his jewelry. Is that a necklace he's wearing or is that the design on his shirt? Also, for his bracelets, is it one bracelet on each hand or two? And do they each have a gem in it or is that the color of the bracelets?


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 23, 2018)

i just git my 1st tattoo eeep


----------



## JackJackal (May 23, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> @JackJackal
> 
> Hey, question on his jewelry. Is that a necklace he's wearing or is that the design on his shirt? Also, for his bracelets, is it one bracelet on each hand or two? And do they each have a gem in it or is that the color of the bracelets?


yes it's a necklace one bre\acelet on each wrist and the left bracelet has a sapphire and thright has the ruby.


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 23, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> i just git my 1st tattoo eeep


Cool!


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 23, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> yes it's a necklace one bre\acelet on each wrist and the left bracelet has a sapphire and thright has the ruby.


Oh ok.


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 23, 2018)

@JackJackal 
Inking him now.


----------



## JackJackal (May 23, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> @JackJackal
> Inking him now.


wow! That was fast!


----------



## zenmaldita (May 24, 2018)

I'll wait for @Wulf Canavar to reply before we get the ball rolling again.


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 24, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> I'll wait for @Wulf Canavar to reply before we get the ball rolling again.


Okay. owo
Now I need to figure out how to post pics on here! I did it before, why isn't it let me do it now? >8U


----------



## Asassinator (May 24, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> Okay. owo
> Now I need to figure out how to post pics on here! I did it before, why isn't it let me do it now? >8U


Just post the fa link! Remember to post if first XD


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 24, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Just post the fa link! Remember to post if first XD


OOOOH! So you do post on FA first, then on here. I gotcha.


----------



## Asassinator (May 24, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> OOOOH! So you do post on FA first, then on here. I gotcha.


Yeah, that makes it easier for me too when requesting for FREE ART because I’m always using random phones and iPads and I don’t have time to download my pics, so I just link my FA and they can see all of the art.


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 24, 2018)

@JackJackal








www.furaffinity.net: Jack Jackal by HopeTLioness

www.furaffinity.net: JackJackal (Colored) by HopeTLioness


----------



## Asassinator (May 24, 2018)

Looks amazing! Good job!

*round of applause*

Now I want one too... but I can’t be too greedy!


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 24, 2018)

Thank you. And sure, I'll make one for you. But right now I'm heading to bed. XD; Goodnight!


----------



## Asassinator (May 24, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> Thank you. And sure, I'll make one for you. But right now I'm heading to bed. XD; Goodnight!


Oh really?! Thanks x3 Ok bye!


----------



## JackJackal (May 24, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> @JackJackal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHA! Hope I should pay you for this kind of work! This is awesome!


----------



## zenmaldita (May 24, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> @JackJackal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow. hot.


----------



## JackJackal (May 24, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> wow. hot.


wait what?


----------



## zenmaldita (May 24, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> wait what?


just take the compliment jackal =)))


----------



## JackJackal (May 24, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> just take the compliment jackal =)))


O-ok then.


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 24, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> HAHA! Hope I should pay you for this kind of work! This is awesome!



Thank you!  I was actually thinking of doing commissions again to see if anyone would be interested.


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 24, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> wow. hot.


Thank you!


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (May 24, 2018)

@zenmaldita Can I take control of Dex and introduce the murderous hyena in the RP, or should I wait for season 2 to end first?


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 24, 2018)

I think I'm gonna have Satine & Isabella pick up Fia, Jack, & Chris and leave. Unless you want them to come to Malik's aid and be air support. @zenmaldita


----------



## zenmaldita (May 24, 2018)

Rimna said:


> @zenmaldita Can I take control of Dex and introduce the murderous hyena in the RP, or should I wait for season 2 to end first?


go ahead



HopeTLioness said:


> I think I'm gonna have Satine & Isabella pick up Fia, Jack, & Chris and leave. Unless you want them to come to Malik's aid and be air support. @zenmaldita


Roxanne will pick you guys up. I'm just waitingn for Wulf to do _something_


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 24, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> go ahead
> 
> 
> Roxanne will pick you guys up. I'm just waitingn for Wulf to do _something_



Oh, so Roxanne is going to pick up Fia, Chris, and Jack? What about Isabella and Satine? What do you want them to do?


----------



## JackJackal (May 24, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> I think I'm gonna have Satine & Isabella pick up Fia, Jack, & Chris and leave. Unless you want them to come to Malik's aid and be air support. @zenmaldita


Hmmm. . .I don't know. Chris. won't really be accepted if you know what I mean.


----------



## Dreva (May 24, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> Hmmm. . .I don't know. Chris. won't really be accepted if you know what I mean.



Talking about acceptance huh?


----------



## JackJackal (May 24, 2018)

Dreva said:


> Talking about acceptance huh?


What I mean is Fia already heats him just for being a member of the rival family. I'm not so sure he'll survive the other Maids if they find out


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 24, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> What I mean is Fia already heats him just for being a member of the rival family. I'm not so sure he'll survive the other Maids if they find out



His main concern should be the Don himself.


----------



## zenmaldita (May 24, 2018)

yall overlooking Malik's weird nature of going "oh...ok, cool." idk what he'll do tbh hahahah



HopeTLioness said:


> Oh, so Roxanne is going to pick up Fia, Chris, and Jack? What about Isabella and Satine? What do you want them to do?


ill need to weigh out the best scenario then...


----------



## JackJackal (May 24, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> His main concern should be the Don himself.





zenmaldita said:


> yall overlooking Malik's weird nature of going "oh...ok, cool." idk what he'll do tbh hahahah
> 
> 
> ill need to weigh out the best scenario then...


True on both cases. Best to try and get on his good side then.


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 24, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> yall overlooking Malik's weird nature of going "oh...ok, cool." idk what he'll do tbh hahahah
> 
> 
> ill need to weigh out the best scenario then...


 LOL, Malik! And alright. I guess we're just waiting on Wulf? Is he coming on tonight/day?


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 24, 2018)

Also, just letting you guys know that I will be off on the weekend. I'm going to Disney World!  Or at least one of its restaurants at one of the resorts. So I'll try to get on when I can. ^^


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 24, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> I'll wait for @Wulf Canavar to reply before we get the ball rolling again.



Thanks, Zen.  

Apologies for the delay, guys.   Had to work from home a couple nights this week, a kid's show at the school, and then got home really late from work tongiht.


----------



## Asassinator (May 25, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> Thanks, Zen.
> 
> Apologies for the delay, guys.   Had to work from home a couple nights this week, a kid's show at the school, and then got home really late from work tongiht.


It’s ok. We had an epic fight scene happening while you were gone


----------



## Diabolica (May 25, 2018)

Finally updated myself with the RP!
@JackJackal @HopeTLioness

Goodness you two are having a lot of fun! XD Greta job!

@Dreva @Le Chat Nécro @Illuminaughty @zenmaldita 

You guyss are doing so great am getting excited to read more!


----------



## JackJackal (May 25, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> Also, just letting you guys know that I will be off on the weekend. I'm going to Disney World!  Or at least one of its restaurants at one of the resorts. So I'll try to get on when I can. ^^


AW! Lucky! I have to wait till July to go!


----------



## Dreva (May 25, 2018)

Diabolica said:


> Finally updated myself with the RP!
> @JackJackal @HopeTLioness
> 
> Goodness you two are having a lot of fun! XD Greta job!
> ...



Hi doc. Can't wait to see you back in action!


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 25, 2018)

Diabolica said:


> Finally updated myself with the RP!
> @JackJackal @HopeTLioness
> 
> Goodness you two are having a lot of fun! XD Greta job!
> ...


I know, right?! XD I was like, "Omg. Are we the only ones taking up the rp? Where is everybody?!" XD

@Wulf Canavar
That's understandable. 

@JackJackal
Well, it's easier for me to go since I have an annual pass and I live about an hour and a half from it. ^^; But that's cool! Are you going to Disney World in Florida or Disneyland in California? Also, nice icon.


----------



## JackJackal (May 25, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> Well, it's easier for me to go since I have an annual pass and I live about an hour and a half from it. ^^; But that's cool! Are you going to Disney World in Florida or Disneyland in California? Also, nice icon.


I'm off to cali BABY!


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 25, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> I'm off to cali BABY!


Cool! Never been to Cali or Disneyland. So have fun!


----------



## JackJackal (May 25, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> Cool! Never been to Cali or Disneyland. So have fun!


Likewise ^^


----------



## zenmaldita (May 25, 2018)

while we wait for @Wulf Canavar I'll finish my commissions first


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 26, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> go ahead
> 
> 
> Roxanne will pick you guys up. I'm just waitingn for Wulf to do _something_



<sticks tongue out>


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 26, 2018)

Workin' on it, guys.

-Wulf


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 26, 2018)

@zenmaldita 
Gotta give a wolf a break, I started with a whole week and three whole meaty pages to get through.   Some pretty good stuff here from everybody, I have to say.

Ok, finally caught up..   Writing my next posts now.



Hey all, I'm going to let Ryota Hajime, the judo bearded dragon, go dormant.   If anyone wants to take him over, they can, otherwise let's just let him fade out of the story.   Not enough time to run all those characters.





Rimna said:


> Dex and Kodi... Dex was a former SAS sniper who was later transferred to MI:6 black ops division and is now a mercenary - a jaguar in his late 30s. He was everything Rimna is but way better - master of stealth and infiltration.
> Kodi was a psychopath. Former Navy SEAL, later a comando with the "green berets" and now a mercenary. His idea of "infiltration" is to blow the living shit out of everything, including the target. The hyena is his late 40s was a killing machine and nothing else. People don't usually reach their late 40s in this line of work. It took a special breed to survive there for so long, and Kodi was nothing short of that.
> 
> If these two were looking for him, chances are they'd find him and most likely kill him as well as everyone else. Things only got worse for the monkey.



<grin>

Them's good people......



Rimna said:


> Dex was a former SAS sniper who was later transferred to MI:6 black ops division



This I can totally see happening



Rimna said:


> Former Navy SEAL, later a comando with the "green berets"


On the other hand, I think both the Navy Seals and the Green Berets would be offended at that though.    <wink>



Rimna said:


> Kodi was a psychopath.


Hey, now!   No need to be rude!  They're very well trained is all........They are actually very nice men....  Good with kids.   <wink>




JackJackal said:


> "P-PROCIONE!?" Chris shouted and he suddenly fell on his knees, "no No NO!" "Chris? What the hell is wrong now?" Jack asked asked and Chris Looked at him with fearful eyes. "The Procione family. . .Is *MY* Family!"



Excellent!   You go, Jack!   @JackJackal 





zenmaldita said:


> "And loose the man who destroyed Procione's shipyard in my waters? No, amico. You will not die _today_."
> 
> Senior Don Volpe examined the pendant nonchalantly, "Not a spec of blood." he remarked. "How did you manage to off Celeste without spilling any, despite her wonderful parting gift? Even I wouldn't fight that woman mano a mano."



Woooooooo!   Now THAT is a great twist!






Diabolica said:


> "BORIS!!"
> 
> The Doe slightly distracted replies "What do you want this time?!"
> 
> ...



Wow!  Another great twist!   Woo!.........  Oh wait, whut?!   No!



Diabolica said:


> He then grabs her by the shoulders and places a chloroform filled napkin over the Does nose.
> 
> The Doe starts struggling, trying to break free from the tigers grasp. Unfortunbately she could not out match the size of the tiger and slowly fell unconcious.
> 
> ...



Oh, you evil spider, you!     For a minute I thought they were taking Roxanne so the Doc could eat her!     Oh my gosh!

<dramatic voice>   Oh I hate you!, you evil, evil spider!   <wink>


----------



## Asassinator (May 26, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> Hey all, I'm going to let Ryota Hajime, the judo bearded dragon, go dormant. If anyone wants to take him over, they can, otherwise let's just let him fade out of the story. Not enough time to run all those characters.


Aww.. maybe I can find him again since I got out of that trap. I can’t just let him disappear like that!


----------



## Diabolica (May 26, 2018)

@Dreva 
Hehe maybe on season 3 who knows c:

@Wulf Canavar 

*wink wonks with the many eyes cc: 

I hope I get to flesh them both out more c:


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 26, 2018)

Diabolica said:


> @Dreva
> Hehe maybe on season 3 who knows c:
> 
> @Wulf Canavar
> ...



<wink>

-Wulf


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (May 27, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> Hey, now!   No need to be rude!  They're very well trained is all........They are actually very nice men....  Good with kids.   <wink>



Him being a nutjob has nothing to do with his training or former team-mates and superiors tho...


----------



## zenmaldita (May 27, 2018)

Rimna said:


> Him being a nutjob has nothing to do with his training or former team-mates and superiors tho...


a nut job's a nut job 

speakin of @Wulf Canavar ...Walter definitely had a _nut_ job to deal with too hahahha


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 27, 2018)

Rimna said:


> Him being a nutjob has nothing to do with his training or former team-mates and superiors tho...




Heh.



zenmaldita said:


> a nut job's a nut job
> 
> speakin of @Wulf Canavar ...Walter definitely had a _nut_ job to deal with too hahahha



<grin>


----------



## zenmaldita (May 27, 2018)

I'll post again after I finish my comms :3c

Meanwhile have a Ma_lick



 _


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 27, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Aww.. maybe I can find him again since I got out of that trap. I can’t just let him disappear like that!



I take it back.  If you still want to interact with him, Ill write his responses.  But only write what Aaron does and tries to do.  Let me write what Ryota does.  He exists solely to write fighting scenes, but he could be more than that.  Post something about looking for him or finding him, and Ill respond.


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 28, 2018)

Hey guys, I'm back from Disney. >w< I'm pretty tired and broke. XD; Anyway, I'm debating if I should post a response in the rp or wait for Zen to give scenarios. o3o


----------



## Asassinator (May 28, 2018)

Welcome back!


----------



## JackJackal (May 28, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> Hey guys, I'm back from Disney. >w< I'm pretty tired and broke. XD; Anyway, I'm debating if I should post a response in the rp or wait for Zen to give scenarios. o3o


Hope you enjoyed yourself..Hope.


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 28, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Welcome back!


Thank you! ^^



JackJackal said:


> Hope you enjoyed yourself..Hope.



I did, thank you.


----------



## zenmaldita (May 28, 2018)

@HopeTLioness feel free to post..
I'm still finishing up my comms...I need the cash to pay our bills OTL or they'll cut our water and electricity


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 28, 2018)

Que horible, Maldita sea...


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 29, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> @HopeTLioness feel free to post..
> I'm still finishing up my comms...I need the cash to pay our bills OTL or they'll cut our water and electricity



Oh no! D: Okay. That's understandable. I'll continue on. Good luck on the comms!


----------



## zenmaldita (May 29, 2018)

@HopeTLioness first you got to Shadir, and now Chris

I nominate fia as next vessel barrier caster thanks =)))


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 29, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> @HopeTLioness first you got to Shadir, and now Chris
> 
> I nominate fia as next vessel barrier caster thanks =)))


 LOL! Thanks! XD


----------



## JackJackal (May 29, 2018)

Would anyone mind If I bring n one more character?


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 29, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> Would anyone mind If I bring n one more character?


Umm, I would wait til Season 3. :U


----------



## JackJackal (May 29, 2018)

ok then


----------



## zenmaldita (May 29, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> Would anyone mind If I bring n one more character?


where will they come from tho?
I don't mind as long as their entrance is believable


----------



## JackJackal (May 29, 2018)

depends n my circumstances. It won't be a supernatural or magic entrance I can assure that.


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 29, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> depends n my circumstances. It won't be a supernatural or magic entrance I can assure that.


Like Zen said, she doesn't mind as long as its believable. o3o


----------



## JackJackal (May 29, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> Like Zen said, she doesn't mind as long as its believable. o3o


Yes yes I know. Just gonna bring in da Jackal bro.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 30, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Aww.. maybe I can find him again since I got out of that trap. I can’t just let him disappear like that!




Hey, Aaron,
Do you want to:

Convince Ryota with words to help Aaron?
Fight him again?

I think we've established that Aaron is better and would win with his assassin's skills.  Maybe refuse to fight on his peaceful principles?

Maybe promise to hold an epic sparring match in the future if Ryota will help rescue people now?

It'll help if Aaron has someone specific he can point to that he wants to save.


----------



## Asassinator (May 30, 2018)

I’d like Aaron to convince Ryota to save the innocents, those being Big Mama and Angelo. They’re the ones that are injured and need help getting off the island. Then if they succeed, they can have fight again on the ship where they’re evacuating too.


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 31, 2018)

theawakening said:


> what the shit are you doing



????


----------



## Asassinator (May 31, 2018)

Ignore him. He always does that


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 31, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Ignore him. He always does that


Ooooh. Okay.


----------



## zenmaldita (Jun 1, 2018)

Will post soon~ just making new cover art to replace the one from s1 xD
soon it will be goodbye for malik in a dress uvu


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Jun 1, 2018)

Nice


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Jun 1, 2018)

@theawakening 

Actions speak loud.

Post something positive?

Rephrase to be less rude?


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Jun 1, 2018)

theawakening said:


> I was jsut looking at threads, then I ended up here and saying rude.




English not your first language?

What is your first language?


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Jun 1, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> I’d like Aaron to convince Ryota to save the innocents, those being Big Mama and Angelo. They’re the ones that are injured and need help getting off the island. Then if they succeed, they can have fight again on the ship where they’re evacuating too.




Ok,  I just posted Ryota's actions. What Aaron does next will determine what happens next. 

I think you know what to have Aaron do.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Jun 1, 2018)

Ok, then.  Positive comment?


----------



## Dreva (Jun 1, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> Ok, then.  Positive comment?



Would be better if you just ignore him.

Anyway, that's a cool art. And goodbye for Malik in dress? Hmmm.... I just can't wait for what's coming next.  >:3c


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 1, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> Will post soon~ just making new cover art to replace the one from s1 xD
> soon it will be goodbye for malik in a dress uvu
> 
> View attachment 33372



Yeeeeeees~! <3


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Jun 1, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> I’d like Aaron to convince Ryota to save the innocents, those being Big Mama and Angelo. They’re the ones that are injured and need help getting off the island. Then if they succeed, they can have fight again on the ship where they’re evacuating too.




Oh, sorry,

I was expecting Aaron to stay true to his nonviolent principles and just stand there.   Then Ryota could recognize him as a true master and they could postpone the fight until after rescuing people.

Want to edit?  

Or fight?


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 1, 2018)

Ok I just edited it, but I was thinking about it in a different way. Aaron will always try to settle things passively first, then if things go south, then he will fight. Most of the time he will try to knock the target out, but if that doesn’t work, he incapacitates them.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Jun 2, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Ok I just edited it, but I was thinking about it in a different way. Aaron will always try to settle things passively first, then if things go south, then he will fight. Most of the time he will try to knock the target out, but if that doesn’t work, he incapacitates them.




Ah, ok


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 3, 2018)

WOOOOHOOO!!! Now it's Aaron and Ryota's time to have an awesome battle in the rp!


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Jun 3, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> WOOOOHOOO!!! Now it's Aaron and Ryota's time to have an awesome battle in the rp!




< wink>


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 3, 2018)

@Wulf Canavar ! I like your new icon!


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Jun 4, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> @Wulf Canavar ! I like your new icon!



Thanks, Zen does her amazing work,, as always!


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 4, 2018)

Wulf, are Aaron and Ryota in the hole, or is only Ryota in the hole, and he’s holding onto Aaron?


----------



## zenmaldita (Jun 5, 2018)

guess who's been putting off replying to the RP so I can make silly stuff like this =))
I'll see if I can finish it tomorrow~ uvu thanks for staying with us so far!
@Rimna @zyther kaldrok @Berk @Wulf Canavar @Dreva @HopeTLioness @Asassinator @Illuminaughty @JackJackal @Diabolica @Le Chat Nécro


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Jun 5, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> guess who's been putting off replying to the RP so I can make silly stuff like this =))
> I'll see if I can finish it tomorrow~ uvu thanks for staying with us so far!
> @Rimna @zyther kaldrok @Berk @Wulf Canavar @Dreva @HopeTLioness @Asassinator @Illuminaughty @JackJackal @Diabolica @Le Chat Nécro




Wow, nice.  Amazing, actually!

-Wulf


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 5, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> guess who's been putting off replying to the RP so I can make silly stuff like this =))
> I'll see if I can finish it tomorrow~ uvu thanks for staying with us so far!
> @Rimna @zyther kaldrok @Berk @Wulf Canavar @Dreva @HopeTLioness @Asassinator @Illuminaughty @JackJackal @Diabolica @Le Chat Nécro


AHHHH!!!! I love it! <3 Amazing job!


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 6, 2018)

This looks amazing! Great work, Zen


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Jun 6, 2018)

@zenmaldita

Is it ok if I link that on my FA userpage?   It's really, really neat to see my Fursona in a group portrait like that.   One of the coolest parts of this RP Zen, seriously!

@Rimna
@HopeTLioness

So hey guys, I'm looking to cut down my characters.....  Heh, I guess that's literal, huh?  Anyway, I'm not sure what Zen has planned for the next step in the fight between Malik and Hans and Walter, but I think them vs Satine's helicopter was a good way to go.   I started out writing out their escape (Dramatic run and leap under the pier, followed by zipping lines of gunfire on the ground, like a movie), then was changing it to their surrender (Walter really, really needed medical attention, and realistically escaping by boat would have led to death, I think.)  Then I realized it could be an epic final scene, so I went for that instead.


----------



## zenmaldita (Jun 6, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> Is it ok if I link that on my FA userpage? It's really, really neat to see my Fursona in a group portrait like that. One of the coolest parts of this RP Zen, seriously!


sure. tho I'm not finished yet =)) I'm gonna color this in


----------



## zenmaldita (Jun 6, 2018)

I updated the post with the cleaned version uvu
I'll color it another time...gotta rest


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 6, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> I updated the post with the cleaned version uvu
> I'll color it another time...gotta rest



No problem! Please, rest up! And let me know if you need Fia's color palette. ^^



Wulf Canavar said:


> So hey guys, I'm looking to cut down my characters..... Heh, I guess that's literal, huh? Anyway, I'm not sure what Zen has planned for the next step in the fight between Malik and Hans and Walter, but I think them vs Satine's helicopter was a good way to go. I started out writing out their escape (Dramatic run and leap under the pier, followed by zipping lines of gunfire on the ground, like a movie), then was changing it to their surrender (Walter really, really needed medical attention, and realistically escaping by boat would have led to death, I think.) Then I realized it could be an epic final scene, so I went for that instead.



I see. And I must say that was an epic ending for them. <3 I wasn't sure it was the right way at first, but I'm glad that it helped you out. ^^


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Jun 6, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> I see. And I must say that was an epic ending for them. <3 I wasn't sure it was the right way at first, but I'm glad that it helped you out. ^^




<grin>
Yeah, I like them.  Tempted to keep them around for season 3, but got to cut things back.  

Having this RP not be canon means I can use them again if I want.

Sorry if anyone had plans on RPing with them, seriously.  I like them and was hoping to do more.

@zenmaldita 
Got time to do a Malik or Diane small post?  Not a full Event?


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Jun 6, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Wulf, are Aaron and Ryota in the hole, or is only Ryota in the hole, and he’s holding onto Aaron?



I envisioned it as Aaron laying across the hole, too tall too get pulled in.  Leg torso and arms across on top.

Ryota is down inside.


----------



## JackJackal (Jun 6, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> guess who's been putting off replying to the RP so I can make silly stuff like this =))
> I'll see if I can finish it tomorrow~ uvu thanks for staying with us so far!
> @Rimna @zyther kaldrok @Berk @Wulf Canavar @Dreva @HopeTLioness @Asassinator @Illuminaughty @JackJackal @Diabolica @Le Chat Nécro


10/9


----------



## JackJackal (Jun 6, 2018)

Sorry I've been gone for so long I was busy with high school finals I and can happily say that I passed em all!


----------



## zenmaldita (Jun 7, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> Got time to do a Malik or Diane small post? Not a full Event?


Fingers crossed!



JackJackal said:


> Sorry I've been gone for so long I was busy with high school finals I and can happily say that I passed em all!


Good job! Finals are always nastyyy



HopeTLioness said:


> No problem! Please, rest up! And let me know if you need Fia's color palette. ^^


sure~! send away


----------



## zenmaldita (Jun 7, 2018)

I'll be using these for organizing the character summaries but feel free to use them


----------



## JackJackal (Jun 7, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> I'll be using these for organizing the character summaries but feel free to use them


Coect me if I'm wrong but is that muffet I see in that lineup?


----------



## zenmaldita (Jun 7, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> Coect me if I'm wrong but is that muffet I see in that lineup?


that's the doctor! haaha Your characters never interacted so it makes sense you don't know her =)))


----------



## JackJackal (Jun 7, 2018)

ah ok ^^;


----------



## zenmaldita (Jun 7, 2018)

@Wulf Canavar I'm suffering from a bit of a heartburn and a mild acid attack tonight.. the replies will come at another time


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Jun 7, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> @Wulf Canavar I'm suffering from a bit of a heartburn and a mild acid attack tonight.. the replies will come at another time



Ok, no worries.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 7, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> Sorry I've been gone for so long I was busy with high school finals I and can happily say that I passed em all!


Congrats! I'm glad that you passed! Exams can be stressful.



zenmaldita said:


> sure~! send away



Here you go! ^^





And OMG! I love the icons! <3 I will definitely use it and credit you!


----------



## JackJackal (Jun 7, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> Congrats! I'm glad that you passed! Exams can be stressful.


Tell me about it! I nearly went insane because of on!


----------



## zenmaldita (Jun 7, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> And OMG! I love the icons! <3 I will definitely use it and credit you!


thank you~ glad you liked em <3


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jun 8, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> So hey guys, I'm looking to cut down my characters.....  Heh, I guess that's literal, huh?  Anyway, I'm not sure what Zen has planned for the next step in the fight between Malik and Hans and Walter, but I think them vs Satine's helicopter was a good way to go.   I started out writing out their escape (Dramatic run and leap under the pier, followed by zipping lines of gunfire on the ground, like a movie), then was changing it to their surrender (Walter really, really needed medical attention, and realistically escaping by boat would have led to death, I think.)  Then I realized it could be an epic final scene, so I went for that instead.



I've been away from the forum for the most part over the last couple of days. I see that a fight with the helicopter has started - is it near my character? 

Sorry I've been slacking here.


----------



## zenmaldita (Jun 8, 2018)

Rimna said:


> I've been away from the forum for the most part over the last couple of days. I see that a fight with the helicopter has started - is it near my character?
> 
> Sorry I've been slacking here.


haha you're not the only one xD it's near


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 8, 2018)

It seems that everyone is kinda lost on what's going on in the rp. Do we need a summary on what's going on with each player?


----------



## zenmaldita (Jun 8, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> It seems that everyone is kinda lost on what's going on in the rp. Do we need a summary on what's going on with each player?


I asked @Dreva to help me make summaries per char but i guess that's too much for one person. You can help out by summarizing what happened to your character tho


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Jun 8, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> I asked @Dreva to help me make summaries per char but i guess that's too much for one person. You can help out by summarizing what happened to your character tho




Ok, sure.

Wulf Canavar, in Monster Wolf aspect, just tore into Matteo Procione and the last of his Racoon Henchmen.   He's on the pier face to face with Dianne, his anger at her being in danger fading.   She may be happy to be resucued, but she also seems a bit of a nice person to be ok with all that violence.   Roxanne would have joined in with it, if she hadn't been turned by Matteo.   Roxanne was on the other side of the water sniping bad guys, but the Doc's henchman got her by surprise with that cloroform and memory-wipe injection.   (@Diabolica)(Stage-dramatic voice - Curse you Doc!   Cuuurrrrse you!   <wink>)

Hans and Walter were fighting Malik and Rimna, and then got burned down by Satine's helicopter-mounted minigun.  (They're bad guys anyway, and this is non-canon, so I had them go out with a Matrix-inspired bang-up ending)

Ryota just lost fighting Aaron (@Asassinator) for the second time, and is now down in a dry cistern to let Aaron rescue people in peace.   I'd like to retire Ryota again.  <wink>


The wolfpack fought the racoons, and they pretty much all killed each other.   The remnants of the battle-maids were saved by the wolves, and I turned them over to @HopeTLioness

So that's all for my guys.  I'm down to just Wulf himself, and I expect he'll be going back to Anthro Wolf aspect here in a bit.   I'll probably let Zen decide on Dianne and Roxanne's actions, unless you'd rather me run them to keep your character count down.   Actualy, I'm most curious to see how Season 2 ends and Season 3 begins, so let's see what the big picture is first.


Oh, btw, I'm going to be limited to phone access only, so my posts will be short and sweet for a while.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 8, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> I asked @Dreva to help me make summaries per char but i guess that's too much for one person. You can help out by summarizing what happened to your character tho



Sure! And I don't mind helping with the summaries also.


----------



## Illuminaughty (Jun 8, 2018)

Maybe it would be best just to ask everyone to give a brief synopsis of what their characters have been doing/where they currently are so as not to put the burden on a singular person? Besides, you'll get a more accurate account if the person who's been writing the character describes it. For example:

Ribby and Croaks holed up in the conservatory for the initial attack and kept Edelweiss relatively safe. 
-Ribby was shot in the leg during the first intrusion- he stayed behind when Croaks left to find a means of evacuation, and was stabbed in the shoulder directly afterward. He returned to the conservatory where Edelweiss assisted him with his injury, and helped talk Aaron through disarming a trap.
-Croaks had an altercation with Ryota (the bearded dragon) on his way to the pier and ended up getting tossed into the lake, possibly with a fractured wrist. He swam to the pier and met up with Claudia, who directed him toward O'Maley's motorboat, which had fallen into enemy hands. After taking care of the guards, the both of them headed back to help the others.

Currently Croaks and Claudia are back at the conservatory, helping Ribby, Edelweiss, Angelo(?), and a few of the remaining maids escape.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 8, 2018)

Illuminaughty said:


> Maybe it would be best just to ask everyone to give a brief synopsis of what their characters have been doing/where they currently are so as not to put the burden on a singular person? Besides, you'll get a more accurate account if the person who's been writing the character describes it. For example:
> 
> Ribby and Croaks holed up in the conservatory for the initial attack and kept Edelweiss relatively safe.
> -Ribby was shot in the leg during the first intrusion- he stayed behind when Croaks left to find a means of evacuation, and was stabbed in the shoulder directly afterward. He returned to the conservatory where Edelweiss assisted him with his injury, and helped talk Aaron through disarming a trap.
> ...



I agree. It will be better that way.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 8, 2018)

@zenmaldita

Fia's Summary

Fiametta is a battle maid that works for the current Don, Malik. She woke up from hearing the alarm after having a romantic night with the gardener, Leo. After the two suited up and went their separate ways, Fia was hit with uncontrollable coughing, which she quickly realized that there's a gas leak in the manor. In desperation, Fia quickly busts out the windows to vent out the air. When she had successfully accomplished her task, she was unfortunately greeted by a demon named Shadir. She also heard the voice of the victim, Jack, whose body the demon took hold of. They spoke to each other telepathically as she did all she can to stop him from pursuing her and kept running away until she went into a nearby room to hide. She tried to contact Celeste for her aid, but only heard the cattle's (???) last words along with a man's scream in her earpiece before it cuts off. She didn't have enough time to mourn for her fallen friend when Shadir entered the room and lunged at her. Fia quickly grabbed whatever was close to her, which was Louisa's dress. This stopped the demon in his track as she was surprised by his reaction towards the garment. She then decided to befriend the demon and learned about his tragic fate and his long lost lover. Thanks to Fia's kindness, the demon swore to aid her, and she swore to help him find a new body and to find his lover, Jane. The two went off to help fight off any intruders in the manor. Along the way, they introduced to each other and Fia got on an open signal, trying to contact anyone that lived in the manor; they also found Leo's dead body on the ground, which Shadir (real name is Chris) took over the snow leopard's body while Jack safely regained his own. When they heard the shooting outside, Fia took a peek out the window to see what transpired- Malik was fighting Hans, Mateo & his goons were on the pier, and Dianne (another maid) was held hostage by Mateo. To try to save Dianne, Fia took the chance to make a shot and runs off. Unfortunately, her shot missed and Mateo sent some of his men to scout ahead. Soon, they met up with Rosa as she filled them in on what's going on. Before they could do anything, Rosa was shot in the head as Fia, Jack, & Chris had to hide away from the gunfire from the raccoon thugs. Fia stayed and covered for Jack and Chris as they went ahead and took out three of the thugs. She was having a shootout with the other two thugs until she ran out of bullets. Before she could reach for another gun, one of the thugs grabbed her and held her against the wall with plans to rape her. Luckily, Chris & Jack took out the remaining two and saved her. When Chris asked Fia about who Mateo was (mentioned by the last thug) she explained to him who he was and about the Procione family. By hearing her explanation, Chris had a revelation and revealed to both her and Jack that he's also a Procione. Fia took the news to heart and responded with hate and anger, which made Jack mad at her reaction. For not wanting to make her more angry at him, Chris decided to run away. Fia and Jack chased after him to try to stop him, while also arguing with each other, but the snow leopard wouldn't listen. So Fia decided to use her gun to graze Chris's leg to slow him down. Once she was able to get close to him, she pulled him away to safety and had a tough heart-to-heart with him. After they reconcile their differences, Fia got in contact with the maids at the conservatory and she, Chris, and Jack are making their way to help with the evacuation.  


I hope that was good enough. My summaries can be very lengthy depending on what's going on. ^^;


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Jun 9, 2018)

Oh, yeah.  I should list out the full story of what happened in Season 2.

So, ok.  So Wulf started the RP as a Foe.  At the end of Season 1 Wulf had been drugged by Roxanne, and all the Procione raccoons were complaining that she was spiking the drinks because of it.  So to get him back into Season 2, he awoke to being in a boat with Zen the red panda, who was his contact.  His mission was to steal the special wine from the Volpes and give it to the Prociones.  After he woke up, Zen told him everything that'd happened.  Zen had the heads of the Prociones in a cooler intending to get paid for switching sides and betraying her bosses.  Zen also gave him the wine he'd been trying to steal.

Roxanne really shouldn't be at death's door, and so Matteo Procione, an illegitimate brother in the family turned out to have survived the blast.  He dragged Roxanne out of the destroyed restaurant, himself also injured, and she whispered to him everything that happened.  At that point his henchmen in their 1930's Studebakers drove up, and they got out with their tommyguns, wearing their dungarees and overalls, and newsboy-style hats. 

Zen and Wulf boated to the manor, and met Dianne, who turned out to be Roxanne's sister.  She was going to lead them in, but was stopped by the water buffalo henchman.  But Wulf turned the tables on him, and threatened him that Malik would be really angry if his prizes in the cooler, and his first bottle of the wine were held up.


Over in another part of town, there was Procione's Recruiting Poster, and Dreva joined them, and also Hans and Walter the Doberman mercenaries.  Also Ryota Hajime, the bearded dragon blackbelt.  The all drove down to the manor, and called the boats.  Matteo made Roxanne stay behind with the cars.

When trying to negotiate the money from Malik for turning in the heads of the Prociones, he refused to pay Zen because Matteo was still out there alive, but he did pay Wulf for the wine.  Wulf and the water buffalo got into a scuffle, whereupon Wulf became his aspect of a Monster Wolf.  But they shot him full of tranquilizers.

By this point, Dreva's poison gas was in the building, and they pushed Monster Wolf out the window and the rest all jumped.

Monster Wolf followed Aaron for quite a while.

The bad guys made landfall and spread out, looking for Malik.  Aaron and Ryota had a couple epic fights.  Hans and Walter fought with Malik and Rimna.

The wolfpack summoned by Monster Wolf arrived, and they and the Racoons fought, and the wolves saved a group of battlemaids on the front steps who'd survived the gas.


By this time Dianne had realized that the Doc was a bad'un, and had be chloroformed and poisoned by the Doc.  Two of the wolves dragged her away, out of the Doc's evil clutches......  Dun dun dun!

Then, when she woke up, Dianne was scared of them and ran for the boats, thinking that everyone was evacuating that way. 

By this point, Roxanne had found Matteo's father's old hunting rifle, and was crying about all her coworkers being killed by the gas, and especially worried that Dianne, her sister had been killed.  So when Dianne showed up being chased by two wolves, Dangerous-yet-alluring Roxanne showed her dangerous side, and shot them BOTH, while on the run!  An extremely difficult shot for anyone, even an expert marskman.  Leaving Dianne to safely run into the arms of Matteo Procione, last of the murdered mob-boss racoons.....


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 10, 2018)

@Asassinator @Wulf Canavar 

*applaud* Good show! Well done!


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Jun 10, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> @Asassinator @Wulf Canavar
> 
> *applaud* Good show! Well done!




Grin.

Thanks.  I thought it ended pretty cool too.

-Wulf


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 10, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> @Asassinator @Wulf Canavar
> 
> *applaud* Good show! Well done!


Thanks, Hope! Your fights were amazing too!


----------



## zenmaldita (Jun 11, 2018)

the main thread's front page had a makeover in preparation for s3 woo woo~
Im also working on the character summaries and the event's link post at the OOC Lounge's front page for easy reference


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 11, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> the main thread's front page had a makeover in preparation for s3 woo woo~
> Im also working on the character summaries and the event's link post at the OOC Lounge's front page for easy reference



Awesome!


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Jun 12, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Holy cow.  This is by far the most amazing and excellent RP I have ever done.

Thank you, Zen, for all the effort you're putting into it.  @zenmaldita


----------



## zenmaldita (Jun 12, 2018)

alright, correct me if I'm wrong..

@Asassinator *Aaron* defeated Ryota and just needs to have a way to leave the island.
@Illuminaughty *Croaks *is on the boat and ready to evacuate people with *Claudia* 
@Dreva is still being harassed by the *Old Don.*
@Le Chat Nécro *Edelweiss* is with Angelo, Big Mama, Emir, and *Ribby *waiting for Croaks to arrive.
@HopeTLioness *Fiametta* and @JackJackal are going to the rendesvous with the party inside for evacuation.
@Rimna called Dex and Kodi and they are on their way. Gods be good Dex finds him first.
@Wulf Canavar just finished off Matteo and probably suffered some shallow bullet wounds in front of Dianne. Hans and Walter are dead as a pepperoni pizza.


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 12, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> @Asassinator *Aaron* defeated Ryota and just needs to have a way to leave the island.


“Wants to help evacuation” and “wants to leave island” are beasically the same thing, right?

If it is, then you’re correct.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Jun 12, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> alright, correct me if I'm wrong..
> 
> @Asassinator *Aaron* defeated Ryota and just needs to have a way to leave the island.
> @Illuminaughty *Croaks *is on the boat and ready to evacuate people with *Claudia*
> ...



Heh. Yep.

Oh hey, Dont forget about Roxanne, drugged on the land as left by the Doc.


----------



## zenmaldita (Jun 12, 2018)

Posted! 
There will be a 2nd part for this transition. Feel free to reply tho


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Jun 12, 2018)

There's some funny, flirt, and sweet stuff in there,  Zen.

On my phone, so won try and quote it right now.

I like how you handled Maliks injuries after the fight, and resolved the Dianne, Wulf tableau, all in quick summary mode!


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 12, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> alright, correct me if I'm wrong..
> 
> @Asassinator *Aaron* defeated Ryota and just needs to have a way to leave the island.
> @Illuminaughty *Croaks *is on the boat and ready to evacuate people with *Claudia*
> ...



Yes! You are correct!  Also, YAY! YOU FINALLY POSTED! Great job! I assume this is the end of Season 2, and your part 2 post will be the beginning of Season 3? Also, for clarity, did Ariel stayed on the boat or did she stayed behind with the others to clean up?


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Jun 12, 2018)

@zenmaldita 


Just translated Malik's note in Italian to his Dad.

Cracked.  Me. Up!

-Wulf


----------



## zenmaldita (Jun 12, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> Yes! You are correct!  Also, YAY! YOU FINALLY POSTED! Great job! I assume this is the end of Season 2, and your part 2 post will be the beginning of Season 3? Also, for clarity, did Ariel stayed on the boat or did she stayed behind with the others to clean up?


she stayed behind :3 thats why she's telling rhem to get her relative in her name


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 12, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> she stayed behind :3 thats why she's telling rhem to get her relative in her name


Ah, ok!


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 12, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> @zenmaldita
> 
> 
> Just translated Malik's note in Italian to his Dad.
> ...


Note? What note?


----------



## zenmaldita (Jun 12, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> Note? What note?


_*Un bimbo che non gioca, felicita ne ha poca.*_
A child that doesn't play, has little happiness.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Jun 12, 2018)

It was very b sweet


zenmaldita said:


> _*Un bimbo che non gioca, felicita ne ha poca.*_
> A child that doesn't play, has little happiness.




Yeah, that one!

He's basically saying, " Dont mind the mess, Dad, it is just us kids having fun"

Malik is an amazingly tough and intelligent dude.   After all that fighting and getting sliced and shot, he still has the chutzpah to joke to his father that its all a game.....

One. Tough. Dude.


----------



## zenmaldita (Jun 13, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> It was very b sweet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he's gonna get yelled at. Gotta push all the buttons while he can =))


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Jun 13, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> he's gonna get yelled at. Gotta push all the buttons while he can =))



Nice


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jun 13, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> @Rimna called Dex and Kodi and they are on their way. Gods be good Dex finds him first.



Yeah - he called for reinforcements and HQ told him those two went after him. And I love how I received an alert for the tag :kappa:


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 13, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> It was very b sweet
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OH! Okay, I did see that, but I didn't get that joke. XD; Awesome.


----------



## zenmaldita (Jun 13, 2018)

I'll write part 2 of the transition tonight after I do my comms. That's about 8-10 hours from now. Feel free to add tidbits of what your character does from what I put there or you can wait for part 2.
My mom doesn't scold me when I write into the night, as opposed to when I do commissions. Writing looks so calm instead of me trading my sleep for money lmao


----------



## zenmaldita (Jun 13, 2018)

YEAH boooiiiii


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 13, 2018)

Beautiful! <3


----------



## zenmaldita (Jun 13, 2018)

*New Map*
_Posting this in the lounge for easy reference and if you have any questions about this, you can ask here.

Your characters are now headed to a hospital in Trieste via sea.
Below are the *Majesty 155*'s Deck Plans with your locations and current status.
You can view the virtual tour to help you on the site to write better about your environment.
This is an established setting. Please do not invent rooms that don't exist._

@HopeTLioness @JackJackal You are located on the *Fly Bridge or the Top Most *deck in charge of surveillance from both sides and the back.
Fia had volunteered for the task so she could isolate Jack and Chris from the crowd and avoid their untimely murders should anyone find out about Chris' secrets.
You three were given pistols, one sniper rifle, extra bullets, magazines and two radios since the earrings don't work at sea.
You can sort things out here, no one else can hear. There's food in the bar nearby.







O'Maley is in control room on the* Upper Deck as captain.
*
@Illuminaughty Croaks and @Rimna are on rear guard at the *Main Deck*. After performing first aid for her boss, Claudia joins you.
You are given radios, guns and spare ammo each. Claudia has two hand grenades. Food is nearby in the kitchen.
*





*
@Illuminaughty although given a state room in the *Lower Deck*, Ribby refused to let @Le Chat Nécro Edelweiss out of his sight. After being MIA for so long, Mercedes reappears by her bedside.
@Wulf Canavar and @Asassinator Aaron share a stateroom together to catch up on things and reflect on their next move. Big Mama is resting in another state room.
All injured persons are given food in their rooms.
Please note that you cannot access the Engine Room and Garage from your rooms. You must go up to the Main Deck and then climb the stairs down from Croaks, Claudia and Rimna's station.
*




*
I'll say it again. _This is an established setting. Please do not invent rooms that don't exist._


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jun 13, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> _Your characters are now headed to a hospital in Trieste via sea._



That means Kodi is less likely to find them first since he's still pretty far down south, or I guess it depends on where the main characters left from. 

Anyway, I saw you gave some players pistols and some you gave guns. What type of a gun would that be, if you don't mind me asking? Also, does my character have a room or a place he can go to sleep at?


----------



## zenmaldita (Jun 13, 2018)

Rimna said:


> That means Kodi is less likely to find them first since he's still pretty far down south, or I guess it depends on where the main characters left from.
> 
> Anyway, I saw you gave some players pistols and some you gave guns. What type of a gun would that be, if you don't mind me asking? Also, does my character have a room or a place he can go to sleep at?


they're going northeast
you can choose a room at the crew's state rooms
for the guns, im not sure on the models yet


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 13, 2018)

Great art, great map and great setting! EVERYTHING IS GREAT, ZEN!


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 13, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> *New Map*
> _Posting this in the lounge for easy reference and if you have any questions about this, you can ask here.
> 
> Your characters are now headed to a hospital in Trieste via sea.
> ...



This is amazing! I'm definitely gonna study this map.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 13, 2018)

Hey guys! Just to let you know that I am leaving town tomorrow for the weekend. I am attending a mandatory orientation at a university. I will try to get on when I can.


----------



## zenmaldita (Jun 13, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> Hey guys! Just to let you know that I am leaving town tomorrow for the weekend. I am attending a mandatory orientation at a university. I will try to get on when I can.


uughh orientations! hope they aren't as boring over there as they were here lmao 
starting uni huh? that's exciting! best regards


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Jun 14, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> YEAH boooiiiii




Wow.

Just.

Wow.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Jun 14, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> Wow.
> 
> Just.
> 
> Wow.


@Rimna 
@zenmaldita 

You guys are so cool.....


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jun 14, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> @Rimna
> @zenmaldita
> 
> You guys are so cool.....



I think you said what could have been said. The drawing is simply amazing.


----------



## zenmaldita (Jun 14, 2018)

I removed Santine from the boat as who the hell would fly the helicopter back?? hahaha dear me.


----------



## zenmaldita (Jun 14, 2018)

I'll write for Wulf, Aaron and Roxanne tomorrow


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jun 14, 2018)

It took me an embarrassingly long time to write my response in the main thread <_<


----------



## zenmaldita (Jun 14, 2018)

Rimna said:


> It took me an embarrassingly long time to write my response in the main thread <_<


It took me 2 weeks! Don't worry about it, friend =) enjoy your time


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 14, 2018)

Hey Zen, I’m on mailman duty! You got a letter from PB! He said that he’ll pop in today and he got a new computer, and something about a ref as well...

“Ooooo tell her I got that ref too to show her!”


----------



## JackJackal (Jun 14, 2018)

@HopeTLioness  what do you think we do? we have to agree on this choice of action.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Jun 15, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> *At the Lower Deck*
> 
> The door creaked open and a black lacquered cane came into view before Malik shuffled into the room. Both of his forearms were bandaged to the elbows and his bare right foot was slightly raised. A blush of red still seeped through the bandages like pink blotches





The ghost of Matteo Procione smirks at this.  At least Malik suffered in some way for the murders


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Jun 15, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> The ghost of Matteo Procione smirks at this.  At least Malik suffered in some way for the murders




How horrible, ghost! 

It's weird being on the bad guy's team.  Wondering what Wulf and Aaron's section will have about Wulf being a Foe in season 1.

If it's nothing, Im ok with that.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Jun 15, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> @HopeTLioness  what do you think we do? we have to agree on this choice of action.



@Asassinator 
Oh hey, our characters are roomies now, and Im trying to decide what Wulf's purpose should be now.

What are your plans for Aaron to do now?


----------



## JackJackal (Jun 15, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> @Asassinator
> Oh hey, our characters are roomies now, and Im trying to decide what Wulf's purpose should be now.
> 
> What are your plans for Aaron to do now?


?


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 15, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> @HopeTLioness  what do you think we do? we have to agree on this choice of action.


I'm out of town right now. I'll be home sometime later, and I will reply. Please wait a little longer.


----------



## JackJackal (Jun 16, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> I'm out of town right now. I'll be home sometime later, and I will reply. Please wait a little longer.


oh alright then!


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 16, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> @Asassinator
> Oh hey, our characters are roomies now, and Im trying to decide what Wulf's purpose should be now.
> 
> What are your plans for Aaron to do now?


Well, I’m gonna let Aaron’s story develop a little, since Aaron and Wulf both have a more violent and uncontrollable side. Also, does Wulf know that it was Aaron that almost killed Roxanne?


----------



## zenmaldita (Jun 16, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Well, I’m gonna let Aaron’s story develop a little, since Aaron and Wulf both have a more violent and uncontrollable side. Also, does Wulf know that it was Aaron that almost killed Roxanne?


he doesn't know :3c HMHMHMH I smell tension


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 16, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> he doesn't know :3c HMHMHMH I smell tension


Yus the tension is real! Does Claudia know that Aaron killed Zhivago either?

(Aaron wouldn’t normally kill because he’s a pacifist. When I wrote that sequence I hadn’t decided if he would be a pacifist or not, so that ruins things a bit. Thankfully this is non-canon.)


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Jun 16, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Yus the tension is real! Does Claudia know either?



No, he does not know.......  Tension!   Story plot!

But Roxanne may be out of the story, so may not be much of an issue.....

Well see


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 16, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> I'm out of town right now. I'll be home sometime later, and I will reply. Please wait a little longer.



I'm back! And I have finally caught up on what's going on. Thank you for waiting! I will post now! ^^


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 18, 2018)

I think i should’ve explained first about Rogue before putting him in the story. So basically, Rogue is a manifestation of Aaron’s angers and fears. Aaron is kind of two-faced so this is his more violent and snarky side. Rogue has gone through a lot of changes and now he’s a ghost hat can only do real damage when he possesses Aaron. All he can do now is spook people out, because the only people who can see him are the people that have witnessed what he looks like when he posses Aaron. I’m planning on making Wulf the only person in the RP to see this, since Aaron can also change the color of his fur and robes (normally used for stealth missions but in this case can be used to introduce Rogue to Wulf).


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 18, 2018)

@Wulf Canavar 

Hey Wulf. Are you planning to bring Matteo back? If so, I have an idea as to how he survived from drowning.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Jun 18, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> I think i should’ve explained first about Rogue before putting him in the story. So basically, Rogue is a manifestation of Aaron’s angers and fears. Aaron is kind of two-faced so this is his more violent and snarky side. Rogue has gone through a lot of changes and now he’s a ghost hat can only do real damage when he possesses Aaron. All he can do now is spook people out, because the only people who can see him are the people that have witnessed what he looks like when he posses Aaron. I’m planning on making Wulf the only person in the RP to see this, since Aaron can also change the color of his fur and robes (normally used for stealth missions but in this case can be used to introduce Rogue to Wulf).




Ok, sounds good.



HopeTLioness said:


> @Wulf Canavar
> 
> Hey Wulf. Are you planning to bring Matteo back? If so, I have an idea as to how he survived from drowning.



I was planning on letting him be dead for now, and if we ever want him s a villain in the future, he could have a soap opera resurrection.....

In season 3 I think I'd like tlet.    

To let @zenmaldita 's plan play out. If she would like Matteo in the story still as a villain, I would write him.  Otherwise I was going to keep my character count down low ( like Wulf only, or maybe Diane and Roxanne.)

What did you have in mind?   DM?


----------



## zenmaldita (Jun 18, 2018)

i will need time to calm my uterus.

ill be back tomorrow. hopefully with a fresh spirit and more intereting ideas.

thank you guys.
im sorry ive been unproductive rp wise.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Jun 18, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> i will need time to calm my uterus.
> 
> ill be back tomorrow. hopefully with a fresh spirit and more intereting ideas.
> 
> ...




NP. 

Ummmm.  I don't know what, that means, but makes me chuckle

<hi five @ Zen>


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 18, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> i will need time to calm my uterus.
> 
> ill be back tomorrow. hopefully with a fresh spirit and more intereting ideas.
> 
> ...


Don’t worry, Zen! I don’t know what the first part meant either, but good luck with that.

*hugs Zen ^w^*


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Jun 18, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> ...



 Can Wulf hear Rogue?


Or touch him?


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 18, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> Ok, sounds good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh ok. I was going to have a thug, that survived the massacre, rescue him from the depths of the ocean. But that's up to you. o3o


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 18, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> i will need time to calm my uterus.
> 
> ill be back tomorrow. hopefully with a fresh spirit and more intereting ideas.
> 
> ...



Oh my! D: Its okay! *hugs* Take your time, get as much rest as you need, and hopefully, we will see you tomorrow. ^^


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Jun 18, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> Oh my! D: Its okay! *hugs* Take your time, get as much rest as you need, and hopefully, we will see you tomorrow. ^^



@zenmaldita 
Completely agree


----------



## JackJackal (Jun 18, 2018)

wait are we in season 3 or no?


----------



## zenmaldita (Jun 18, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> wait are we in season 3 or no?


not yet


----------



## JackJackal (Jun 18, 2018)

damn. my third character is getting impatient


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Jun 19, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> damn. my third character is getting impatient



Heh


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 19, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> damn. my third character is getting impatient


We are transitioning to Season 3. Don't worry. We will be there soon.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Jun 19, 2018)

i thiuk ive got an idea on what my replacement for zyther will be for season 3 his name is vakarn


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 19, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> Can Wulf hear Rogue?
> 
> 
> Or touch him?


Everyone can hear Rogue, but only people that have seen what Rogue looks like when he possesses Aaron (which Aaron showed Wulf), can see Rogue as a ghost.


----------



## zenmaldita (Jun 19, 2018)

I'd like to ban all things supernatural at season 3 so do what you must to get rid of them.
I give @Asassinator permission to try his Rogue character for Aaron's development for a limited time.


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 19, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> I'd like to ban all things supernatural at season 3 so do what you must to get rid of them.
> I give @Asassinator permission to try his Rogue character for Aaron's development for a limited time.


Oh ok then, thanks Zen.


----------



## JackJackal (Jun 19, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> I'd like to ban all things supernatural at season 3 so do what you must to get rid of them.
> I give @Asassinator permission to try his Rogue character for Aaron's development for a limited time.



right! no supernatural! Got it Zen!


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Jun 19, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Everyone can hear Rogue, but only people that have seen what Rogue looks like when he possesses Aaron (which Aaron showed Wulf), can see Rogue as a ghost.




Ah, ok

Thanks!


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Jun 19, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> I'd like to ban all things supernatural at season 3 so do what you must to get rid of them.
> I give @Asassinator permission to try his Rogue character for Aaron's development for a limited time.


coolys vakarn is the least supernatural he's just a bit of a dickhead kubrow


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Jun 19, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> I'd like to ban all things supernatural at season 3 so do what you must to get rid of them.
> I give @Asassinator permission to try his Rogue character for Aaron's development for a limited time.




Ok


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Jun 19, 2018)

just so every can get a reference on what vakarn looks like this is a kubrow


----------



## zenmaldita (Jun 19, 2018)

those paws look like fingers. *shudder


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Jun 19, 2018)

they do dont they i never actually noticed it. but theyre basically a bird/canine hybrid


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Jun 19, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> I'd like to ban all things supernatural at season 3 so do what you must to get rid of them.
> I give @Asassinator permission to try his Rogue character for Aaron's development for a limited time.



Wulf will have a specialized business instead of changing Into a feral wolf then.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 19, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> just so every can get a reference on what vakarn looks like this is a kubrow



The head kinda looks like a bat. owo


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jun 20, 2018)

I hope it's okay that I posted in the main thread, just under the season 3 announcement. If you want me to, I'll delete the post and save it for later.


----------



## zenmaldita (Jun 20, 2018)

Rimna said:


> I hope it's okay that I posted in the main thread, just under the season 3 announcement. If you want me to, I'll delete the post and save it for later.


it's perfectly fine :3 
feel free to write all your characters as you please from here


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Jun 20, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> it's perfectly fine :3
> feel free to write all your characters as you please from here


ooo coolios thanks zen


----------



## zenmaldita (Jun 20, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> ooo coolios thanks zen


remember, no supernatural powers in s3


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Jun 20, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> remember, no supernatural powers in s3


yep yep i got ya


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 20, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> it's perfectly fine :3
> feel free to write all your characters as you please from here



Question, did Malik summon Fia and Jack before or after he left his room to see Edelweiss? Because I'm kinda waiting on you? Unless you want them to be there only to find Malik not there. o3o


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Jun 20, 2018)

@zenmaldita so i was thinking vakarn was sent from an allied cartel or crime syndicate that heard about what happened at the manor and wanted to question malik. is that ok?


----------



## Diabolica (Jun 20, 2018)

*Smells the hospital full of organs cc:


----------



## JackJackal (Jun 20, 2018)

wait! Can I bring the Jackal Bros together then?


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Jun 20, 2018)

Alright. One light hearted post, one incredibly sad one. 
And with that, the magic that started it all is now gone.


----------



## zenmaldita (Jun 21, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> Question, did Malik summon Fia and Jack before or after he left his room to see Edelweiss? Because I'm kinda waiting on you? Unless you want them to be there only to find Malik not there. o3o


you can get to the room without him there, or we can meet halfway in the hallway. anyways I'll be writing what's next for you guys soon :3c 



zyther kaldrok said:


> @zenmaldita so i was thinking vakarn was sent from an allied cartel or crime syndicate that heard about what happened at the manor and wanted to question malik. is that ok?


sure



Diabolica said:


> *Smells the hospital full of organs cc:


they dont have limbs! shoo shoo =)))



JackJackal said:


> wait! Can I bring the Jackal Bros together then?


jack and chris?? who? as long as they dont have magic you can



Le Chat Nécro said:


> Alright. One light hearted post, one incredibly sad one.
> And with that, the magic that started it all is now gone.


*salts my popcorn with my tears*


----------



## Diabolica (Jun 21, 2018)

@zenmaldita

You cant lie she can sense themmmm C< ccc:

@Le Chat Nécro 

Aw Emir quq


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Jun 21, 2018)

Diabolica said:


> @zenmaldita
> 
> You cant lie she can sense themmmm C< ccc:
> 
> ...


He had to die such that new love could thrive... Or some such bullshit. ;P


----------



## Diabolica (Jun 21, 2018)

@Le Chat Nécro 
A necessary sacrifice UnU XD


----------



## zenmaldita (Jun 21, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> He had to die such that new love could thrive... Or some such bullshit. ;P


oh boy.
malik's next move might annoy the shit outta you =)))
cos it would to me. that poor boy. that dumb dumb.


----------



## zenmaldita (Jun 21, 2018)

Diabolica said:


> You cant lie she can sense themmmm C< ccc:


NO WE DONT HAVE LIMBS FO SALE


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Jun 21, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> oh boy.
> malik's next move might annoy the shit outta you =)))
> cos it would to me. that poor boy. that dumb dumb.


He's an idiot, but he's her idiot.


----------



## Diabolica (Jun 21, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> oh boy.
> malik's next move might annoy the shit outta you =)))
> cos it would to me. that poor boy. that dumb dumb.



ccc:  Aw little minxy ccc:

*steals the limbs from the hospital 
ccc:


----------



## zenmaldita (Jun 21, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> He's an idiot, but he's her idiot.


oh noooo <3 
the lil sass-monster's at it again with the cuteness :Y



Diabolica said:


> ccc:  Aw little minxy ccc:
> 
> *steals the limbs from the hospital
> ccc:


COMEBACKHER.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jun 21, 2018)

I think I'm gonna have Dex the jaguar drive a jaguar car.

it's probably gonna end up being an aston martin though


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 21, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> Alright. One light hearted post, one incredibly sad one.
> And with that, the magic that started it all is now gone.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 21, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> you can get to the room without him there, or we can meet halfway in the hallway. anyways I'll be writing what's next for you guys soon :3c


Okay. Then I'll post a little something.


----------



## zenmaldita (Jun 21, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


>


a girl's gotta move on with a warm set of abs :Y 

also



 

Malik's like....the best artist ever


----------



## zenmaldita (Jun 21, 2018)

Rimna said:


> I think I'm gonna have Dex the jaguar drive a jaguar car.
> 
> it's probably gonna end up being an aston martin though


why do i feel like a lot of jaguars are compelled to buy a jaguar once in their life =))))


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 21, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> a girl's gotta move on with a warm set of abs :Y
> 
> also
> 
> ...


That is so true. Also, awww~!

And a question about the layout of the ship. To get to Malik's room, they have to go down the stairs to the Upper Desk where Claudia, Croaks, and Rimna is at? And head towards the owner's state room?


----------



## zenmaldita (Jun 21, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> That is so true. Also, awww~!
> 
> And a question about the layout of the ship. To get to Malik's room, they have to go down the stairs to the Upper Desk where Claudia, Croaks, and Rimna is at? And head towards the owner's state room?


yes :3 so you may interact with them on your way down if you wish


----------



## zenmaldita (Jun 21, 2018)

edit: @HopeTLioness 
actually, the map says the stairs lead down to the inside of the ship, not outside where rimna, croaks and claudia are.
you can sneak downstairs without being noticed if you feel like you must avoid them

huh....i didnt notice that at the map before but the ones circled red are the stairs


 


 
and they land far away from the three. the blue circle is a sliding door inside. sneak sneak.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 21, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> edit: @HopeTLioness
> actually, the map says the stairs lead down to the inside of the ship, not outside where rimna, croaks and claudia are.
> you can sneak downstairs without being noticed if you feel like you must avoid them
> 
> ...



Ah! That works! Because I was getting confused on the virtual tour/layout. ^^;


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jun 21, 2018)

@HopeTLioness  also, keep in mind that my character is currently at the front of the ship and he was just shot with a practice sniper bullet by one of his two former colleagues. 
I wanted to explain how he got there in my post in the main thread, but the ship schematics confused me so I left it at "he went to the kitchen to grab some snacks and then headed for the front part of the ship."


----------



## zenmaldita (Jun 21, 2018)

Rimna said:


> @HopeTLioness  also, keep in mind that my character is currently at the front of the ship and he was just shot with a practice sniper bullet by one of his two former colleagues.
> I wanted to explain how he got there in my post in the main thread, but the ship schematics confused me so I left it at "he went to the kitchen to grab some snacks and then headed for the front part of the ship."


he would've gone inside where the kitchen was and then the middle staircase (between the two encircled) and got to the front no problem =))


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 21, 2018)

Rimna said:


> @HopeTLioness  also, keep in mind that my character is currently at the front of the ship and he was just shot with a practice sniper bullet by one of his two former colleagues.
> I wanted to explain how he got there in my post in the main thread, but the ship schematics confused me so I left it at "he went to the kitchen to grab some snacks and then headed for the front part of the ship."


Oh, okay. So I think I did okay in my latest post. Thank you for the reminder. ^^


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 21, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> he would've gone inside where the kitchen was and then the middle staircase (between the two encircled) and got to the front no problem =))


Like I said before, I'm going to do my best to study the layout of the yacht. ^^


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jun 21, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> he would've gone inside where the kitchen was and then the middle staircase (between the two encircled) and got to the front no problem =))



Map reading is one of my failings in life, among many other things, I have to admit.


----------



## zenmaldita (Jun 21, 2018)

Rimna said:


> Map reading is one of my failings in life, among many other things, I have to admit.


it's alright, I'm here to help ^^

I've always enjoyed floorplans, layouts and blueprints and some people may not have. We've all got special skills of our own ^^
for example, i would've never thought of a paintball sniper for practice in my entire lifetime =)))


----------



## JackJackal (Jun 21, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> jack and chris?? who? as long as they dont have magic you can


I meant Jack's brother! and yeah he doesn't have magic hes a gunslinger!


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Jun 21, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


>


Cause I'm a sadist and want my babies to cry.


----------



## zenmaldita (Jun 21, 2018)

icon cuts for everyone woot woot


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jun 21, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> icon cuts for everyone woot woot



That is amazing. Can I use it as an avatar at some point?


----------



## zenmaldita (Jun 21, 2018)

Rimna said:


> That is amazing. Can I use it as an avatar at some point?


sure that's what it's for


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Jun 21, 2018)

Malik's disembodied ears by her face make Edelweiss look like a llama. Haha


----------



## zenmaldita (Jun 21, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> Malik's disembodied ears by her face make Edelweiss look like a llama. Haha


i kno im just---- :U maybe i should cut it where two of them are visible lmao


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 21, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> icon cuts for everyone woot woot


Awesome! Thank you very much!


----------



## zenmaldita (Jun 21, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> I don't hear Signore Sinatra playing in the room, so where could he be?"



how to look for Malik 101


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 21, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> how to look for Malik 101


You know it. XD


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jun 21, 2018)

How long until the ship docks, or is it already on shore?


----------



## zenmaldita (Jun 21, 2018)

Rimna said:


> How long until the ship docks, or is it already on shore?


not yet on shore
maybe a few more RP minutes =))))


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jun 21, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> not yet on shore
> maybe a few more RP minutes =))))



That's perfect. Now I can introduce Dex in the flesh without it appearing like he's randomly teleporting after firing a sniper riffle. Still on the fence if he should drive a Jag or an Aston Marin xD


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 21, 2018)

Wait a minute, @JackJackal . I think you should repost since it is impossible for Jack's brother to suddenly be there without being seen by either Claudia or Croaks, whose located in the back of the main deck where they can see or hear someone coming up. Also, how can he find Jack that quick when the yacht is HUGE and have no idea where he is on the ship in the first place? And also, if I am looking at the layout correctly, the brother will have to dock on the Stern(?), come up the stairs on either of the sides and depending which side he takes he would either find the stairs or find the sliding door.


----------



## JackJackal (Jun 21, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> Wait a minute, @JackJackal . I think you should repost since it is impossible for Jack's brother to suddenly be there without being seen by either Claudia or Croaks, whose located in the back of the main deck where they can see or hear someone coming up. Also, how can he find Jack that quick when the yacht is HUGE and have no idea where he is on the ship in the first place? And also, if I am looking at the layout correctly, the brother will have to dock on the Stern(?), come up the stairs on either of the sides and depending which side he takes he would either find the stairs or find the sliding door.


what? I didn't post anything like tha-...god damn it. I'll repost later I gotta go chew my uncle out right now.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 21, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> what? I didn't post anything like tha-...god damn it. I'll repost later I gotta go chew my uncle out right now.



 Waaaaaaaah?


----------



## JackJackal (Jun 21, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> Waaaaaaaah?


My uncle got on my laptop while I was setting up for a garage sal at my house and typed that response.


----------



## JackJackal (Jun 21, 2018)

also show me the layout please?


----------



## JackJackal (Jun 21, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> It's something like this, for what my understanding. Excuse the crappy handwriting. I used MS Paint to do it quickly. ^^'View attachment 34484
> 
> Omg. I just realized that I spelled Chris' name wrong. DX


XD its ok and thanks I'll see what I can do.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 21, 2018)

Here you go! The writings better thanks to Manga Studio. ^w^ @JackJackal


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Jun 21, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> icon cuts for everyone woot woot



That is a great look for Wulf, thanks!


----------



## zenmaldita (Jun 22, 2018)

I labeled the map a bit to help you all move around. There's an *Empty Version* you might want to use and update yourself and a* Player Location Version* in the spoilers below.
*Blue Circles* are accessible doors. I didn't put them on all doors cos I think we can find the toilet doors by instinct alone lmao
I'll repost this in the *Main Thread* for easy reference.


Spoiler: Empty Version























I didn't include the topmost deck for the Player Locations map since no one's there anyways.


Spoiler: Player Locations Map


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 22, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> I labeled the map a bit to help you all move around. There's an *Empty Version* you might want to use and update yourself and a* Player Location Version* in the spoilers below.
> *Blue Circles* are accessible doors. I didn't put them on all doors cos I think we can find the toilet doors by instinct alone lmao
> I'll repost this in the *Main Thread* for easy reference.
> 
> ...


Thank you! This is very helpful!


----------



## zenmaldita (Jun 22, 2018)

Incoming short(er) posts. I'll try to revive our momentum by going oldschool (s1 style lol)


----------



## zenmaldita (Jun 22, 2018)

@Rimna
Dex aint shitting around :U but hey at least you're still alive lmao


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jun 22, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> @Rimna
> Dex aint shitting around :U but hey at least you're still alive lmao



I was thinking who of the two has a better chance of getting to my character first. Kodi was too far, so it made sense for Dex to be the one. Anyway I have something spicy in store for when he meets his monkey disciple.

[edit]

I have the feeling that I've already said this once. But either case - I'm looking forward to when the ship anchors and whatever comes after that.


----------



## zenmaldita (Jun 22, 2018)

Rimna said:


> I was thinking who of the two has a better chance of getting to my character first. Kodi was too far, so it made sense for Dex to be the one. Anyway I have something spicy in store for when he meets his monkey disciple.
> 
> [edit]
> 
> I have the feeling that I've already said this once. But either case - I'm looking forward to when the ship anchors and whatever comes after that.


We'll be docking after another round of replies. :3c


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 22, 2018)

Ok. I’ve driven Rogue away. Just wanted an reason for Aaron getting so violent then turning pacifistic all of a sudden between seasons. But I’ve solved the problem now, and I think that the last of the supernatural stuff is gone now!


----------



## JackJackal (Jun 22, 2018)

ok i need help getting Jackal Bro on the ship. I got a major headache and can't think.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 23, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> ok i need help getting Jackal Bro on the ship. I got a major headache and can't think.


I thought he got on from the back of the boat? If you changed your mind, you can have him follow the ship to the hospital or try to get on by the side of the boat where Croaks, Claudia, O'Maley, or Rimna cannot see him.  He could even sneak in through the balcony to Malik's room.


----------



## JackJackal (Jun 23, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> I thought he got on from the back of the boat? If you changed your mind, you can have him follow the ship to the hospital or try to get on by the side of the boat where Croaks, Claudia, O'Maley, or Rimna cannot see him.  He could even sneak in through the balcony to Malik's room.


oh right. Gah what is wrong with my head lately?!


----------



## zenmaldita (Jun 23, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> oh right. Gah what is wrong with my head lately?!


its alright xD I let Claudia and Croaks spot him.
he's on board no worries


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 23, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> oh right. Gah what is wrong with my head lately?!


It’s ok jack, that happens to everybody XP You guys write so many descriptive posts compared to mine. I’m not very creative;-;


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jun 23, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> I thought he got on from the back of the boat? If you changed your mind, you can have him follow the ship to the hospital or try to get on by the side of the boat where Croaks, Claudia, O'Maley, or Rimna cannot see him.  He could even sneak in through the balcony to Malik's room.



My character is currently transfixed on not jumping off the boat and swimming away, so I doubt he would have been very good at spotting people trying to sneak around.


----------



## JackJackal (Jun 23, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> It’s ok jack, that happens to everybody XP You guys write so many descriptive posts compared to mine. I’m not very creative;-;


Thanks A. And I don't think I'm THAT creative. ^^;


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 23, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> Thanks A. And I don't think I'm THAT creative. ^^;


Well more than me :C


----------



## JackJackal (Jun 23, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Well more than me :C


Ah come on don't sell yourself short!


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jun 23, 2018)

@zenmaldita  dat plottwist


----------



## zenmaldita (Jun 23, 2018)

Rimna said:


> @zenmaldita  dat plottwist


well dex did appear in dreva's scenes soooooo


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jun 23, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> well dex did appear in dreva's scenes soooooo



That actually works well. I had something similar in mind, just not as direct.


----------



## zenmaldita (Jun 23, 2018)

Rimna said:


> That actually works well. I had something similar in mind, just not as direct.


welp a guy in a fancy car might as well be a smooth enough talker to be friends with OMaley lmao

feel free to write him from here :3


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jun 23, 2018)

Eh... my post turned out to be way longer than I anticipated <_<
It's mostly dialogue though.


----------



## zenmaldita (Jun 23, 2018)

Rimna said:


> Eh... my post turned out to be way longer than I anticipated <_<
> It's mostly dialogue though.


we're all suckers for long posts


----------



## zenmaldita (Jun 23, 2018)

Rimna said:


> And what the hell was Dex wearing anyway - a pair of light khaki pants, brown shoes, a white linen shirt and a small gorgeous blue summer scarf around his neck accompanied by a fancy white and blue swiss watch. Did he seriously shot him dead in the shoulder and then walked about being all pompous?









I CAN'T HAHAHAAHAHAAH he can stand in as boss in that outfit and Malik can elope to god knows where


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 23, 2018)

I couldn’t think of anything to say >:


----------



## zenmaldita (Jun 23, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> I couldn’t think of anything to say >:


don't worry about it

@JackJackal I need you to write your brother. I dont know how he behaves.


----------



## JackJackal (Jun 23, 2018)

well Damien Is normally a bg softie despite his intimidating appearance. he's much more fit than Jack and he's almost alway serious. a scar on his right eye from when he and Jack were mear Pups and when they still ad a family. When angered Damien can be pretty...brutal toward his enemy. but being angry towards his brother is a different story. Damen tends to hunt Jack down only to drag him off by the ear and scold him at home with their sister er well she not really thire sis but more on that later. anyways fighting him is asking for a world of hurt!  and he's not a big fan of Mafia families so don't expect and respect to Malik.


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 23, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> well Damien Is normally a bg softie despite his intimidating appearance. he's much more fit than Jack and he's almost alway serious. a scar on his right eye from when he and Jack were mear Pups and when they still ad a family. When angered Damien can be pretty...brutal toward his enemy. but being angry towards his brother is a different story. Damen tends to hunt Jack down only to drag him off by the ear and scold him at home with their sister er well she not really thire sis but more on that later. anyways fighting him is asking for a world of hurt!  and he's not a big fan of Mafia families so don't expect and respect to Malik.


Aaron could take him


----------



## JackJackal (Jun 23, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Aaron could take him


*stares at you for a sec then* BAHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA O-OH MY HAHAHAHAHAHAEHEHEHEHHEEHHEHE! THA-THAT'S RICH OHHOHOHOHOHOHOHOHOHOHOHOHOHOHOHOHO!


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 23, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> *stares at you for a sec then* BAHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA O-OH MY HAHAHAHAHAHAEHEHEHEHHEEHHEHE! THA-THAT'S RICH OHHOHOHOHOHOHOHOHOHOHOHOHOHOHOHOHO!


>:V I’m being serious! Anyway... is he armed? I don’t know if you’d said it or not, and if you haven’t, then do I decide?


----------



## JackJackal (Jun 23, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> >:V I’m being serious! Anyway... is he armed? I don’t know if you’d said it or not, and if you haven’t, then do I decide?


N he's no. but his hands are registered as lethal weapons.


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 23, 2018)

XD


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jun 23, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> I CAN'T HAHAHAAHAHAAH he can stand in as boss in that outfit and Malik can elope to god knows where



Master of stealth and infiltration, right?


----------



## zenmaldita (Jun 23, 2018)

Rimna said:


> Master of stealth and infiltration, right?


I just read your latest post.

He took the cash and his hands stopped shaking. My brother, we are one and the same lmao


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jun 24, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> I just read your latest post.
> 
> He took the cash and his hands stopped shaking. My brother, we are one and the same lmao



Money is the best remedy - figuratively and literally.


----------



## zenmaldita (Jun 24, 2018)

Rimna said:


> Money is the best remedy - figuratively and literally.


----------



## Dreva (Jun 24, 2018)

Finally, posted something after long holiday break. Nice to be back here with you all again. ))


----------



## zenmaldita (Jun 24, 2018)

Dreva said:


> Finally, posted something after long holiday break. Nice to be back here with you all again. ))


welcome back! looks like more troubles a-brewing for my fox fam :U

meanwhile I'm trying to make an edelwik romance comic worth 80k and I'm re-studying the plot arc formulas again
unknown to all of us it seems that we have actually role played according to a plot formula :U 
roughly.
it's there.
the intro, the conflict, rising action, twist, climax, falling action, and soon to be conclusion :U _my word._
it's all there.


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 24, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> _my word._
> it's all there.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Jun 24, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> welcome back! looks like more troubles a-brewing for my fox fam :U
> 
> meanwhile I'm trying to make an edelwik romance comic worth 80k and I'm re-studying the plot arc formulas again
> unknown to all of us it seems that we have actually role played according to a plot formula :U
> ...





Nice.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jun 25, 2018)

Miles Marsalis (Western Gorilla) is an insurance investigator who moved to Trieste from another city over five years, trying to forget a shady past and looking for new life while haunted by the ghost of his dead wife, a cheetah named May. He is overworked and underpaid, investigating petty insurance fraud cases in the Trieste for a tiny local firm. At work, he largely coasts through his job, handling his caseload diligently but without enthusiasm. The only reason Miles stays at his job is to survive and pay for a room at a dockside storage facility he visits regularly. He is currently investigating an anonymous tip that a local hospital by the sea has had an usually high number malpractice claims settled recently. His boss at the insurance is concerned about the increased payouts and assigns the investigation to Miles at the last minute. Miles takes a taxi cab to the seaside hospital to ask questions.

Miles is a powerfully built, imposing western gorilla. At a height of seven feet, he towers over most people, which he uses to his advantage in interviews during his investigations. A scar bisects his right eyelid, but the eyeball is still intact. He has massive arms as well as oversized prehensile hands and feet. Due to this, his dexterity can be clumsy with small or fine objects, which constantly irks to no end. He cannot use most small arms because his large hands, though he can use custom-made weaponry and larger weapons with ease such as heavy machine guns and anti-material rifles. However, Miles usually travels unarmed since he is mainly investigating non-violent larcenists. 

While being immensely strong, Miles is starting to feel the years come to their toll on him. He has several injuries that have not healed quite right. Aches and pains plague his joints, especially after strenuous physical activity like the exercise regimen he struggles to maintain. Back pain has been latest sign he may be past his prime. 

He wears a custom-tailored three-piece black suit starting to show a little shine at the knees and elbow. It is the only suit he owns because his meager salary and the expense of the dockside storage room. Miles sports a black Gilt fedora to keep the wind and rain off his head. For footwear, he has a pair of oversized laced dress shoes that have not been polished in a long time. 

(This is basic character summary. I'd appreciate any and all feedback. Don't be afraid to collaborate with me for a scene!)


----------



## zenmaldita (Jun 25, 2018)

@Unicon glad to have you :3 hope to see your first post at the RP thread


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jun 25, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> @Unicon glad to have you :3 hope to see your first post at the RP thread


It's nice to be had. 

Should I start the scene with Miles receiving his case from his boss and arriving at the hospital to investigate? While I'm asking questions, are any players at the hospital right now?


----------



## Dreva (Jun 25, 2018)

Unicon said:


> It's nice to be had.
> 
> Should I start the scene with Miles receiving his case from his boss and arriving at the hospital to investigate? While I'm asking questions, are any players at the hospital right now?



My OC's are still onshore but gonna be boarding the ship soon. Wanna hitch a ride?


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 25, 2018)

Unicon said:


> Miles Marsalis (Western Gorilla) is an insurance investigator who moved to Trieste from another city over five years, trying to forget a shady past and looking for new life while haunted by the ghost of his dead wife, a cheetah named May. He is overworked and underpaid, investigating petty insurance fraud cases in the Trieste for a tiny local firm. At work, he largely coasts through his job, handling his caseload diligently but without enthusiasm. The only reason Miles stays at his job is to survive and pay for a room at a dockside storage facility he visits regularly. He is currently investigating an anonymous tip that a local hospital by the sea has had an usually high number malpractice claims settled recently. His boss at the insurance is concerned about the increased payouts and assigns the investigation to Miles at the last minute. Miles takes a taxi cab to the seaside hospital to ask questions.
> 
> Miles is a powerfully built, imposing western gorilla. At a height of seven feet, he towers over most people, which he uses to his advantage in interviews during his investigations. A scar bisects his right eyelid, but the eyeball is still intact. He has massive arms as well as oversized prehensile hands and feet. Due to this, his dexterity can be clumsy with small or fine objects, which constantly irks to no end. He cannot use most small arms because his large hands, though he can use custom-made weaponry and larger weapons with ease such as heavy machine guns and anti-material rifles. However, Miles usually travels unarmed since he is mainly investigating non-violent larcenists.
> 
> ...


Hello and welcome! Can't wait to see your character in action! ^^

@zyther kaldrok 

Hey there! Would you like to have me play as one of the maid of the Don's that your character contacts?


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 25, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> well Damien Is normally a bg softie despite his intimidating appearance. he's much more fit than Jack and he's almost alway serious. a scar on his right eye from when he and Jack were mear Pups and when they still ad a family. When angered Damien can be pretty...brutal toward his enemy. but being angry towards his brother is a different story. Damen tends to hunt Jack down only to drag him off by the ear and scold him at home with their sister er well she not really thire sis but more on that later. anyways fighting him is asking for a world of hurt!  and he's not a big fan of Mafia families so don't expect and respect to Malik.


This should be interesting. :U


----------



## zenmaldita (Jun 25, 2018)

hiii sorry ive been busy with making a comic for webtoons contest =)))
here have some dads! edelweiss' dad Lucas and malik's dad Giovanni :U gosh their names are so fancy.


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Jun 25, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> hiii sorry ive been busy with making a comic for webtoons contest =)))
> here have some dads! edelweiss' dad Lucas and malik's dad Giovanni :U gosh their names are so fancy.
> 
> View attachment 34688 View attachment 34689


One definitely seems a lot nicer than the other.


----------



## zenmaldita (Jun 25, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> One definitely seems a lot nicer than the other.


brilliant observation =)))


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 26, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> hiii sorry ive been busy with making a comic for webtoons contest =)))
> here have some dads! edelweiss' dad Lucas and malik's dad Giovanni :U gosh their names are so fancy.
> 
> View attachment 34688 View attachment 34689



8D


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jun 26, 2018)

I wanted to get my main character a new outfit since all the running about through woods, lakes and gunfire would've taken its toll, and this was the perfect opportunity to do so.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Jun 26, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> Hello and welcome! Can't wait to see your character in action! ^^
> 
> @zyther kaldrok
> 
> Hey there! Would you like to have me play as one of the maid of the Don's that your character contacts?


SURE


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 26, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> SURE


Okay! ^^


----------



## JackJackal (Jun 26, 2018)

hey. who was the last person to interact with Jack' brother?


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 27, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> hey. who was the last person to interact with Jack' brother?


Aaron. But he went back to Claudia. And I think Croaks was about to do something, but waiting for the reply. o3o


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 27, 2018)

@zenmaldita @Dreva @JackJackal @Rimna @Wulf Canavar @Le Chat Nécro @Illuminaughty @Asassinator @Diabolica

So I did a thing~ www.furaffinity.net: DVRP-Aggretsuko Style by HopeTLioness

I was getting into a show called Aggretsuko, and it inspired me to create your characters in that style! I really hope you like it! ^w^


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jun 27, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> @zenmaldita @Dreva @JackJackal @Rimna @Wulf Canavar @Le Chat Nécro @Illuminaughty @Asassinator @Diabolica
> 
> So I did a thing~ www.furaffinity.net: DVRP-Aggretsuko Style by HopeTLioness
> 
> I was getting into a show called Aggretsuko, and it inspired me to create your characters in that style! I really hope you like it! ^w^



I love it


----------



## zenmaldita (Jun 27, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> I was getting into a show called Aggretsuko, and it inspired me to create your characters in that style! I really hope you like it! ^w^


oh no get ready for the best reality slice of life show as of now =))) its a good show! 
i love the fanart <3 ty


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jun 27, 2018)

@Dreva , @KingAndais  , @Wulf Canavar I should have my first scenes done by tomorrow. Sorry for the wait.

Moral of the story: Make shorter scenes.


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 27, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> @zenmaldita @Dreva @JackJackal @Rimna @Wulf Canavar @Le Chat Nécro @Illuminaughty @Asassinator @Diabolica
> 
> So I did a thing~ www.furaffinity.net: DVRP-Aggretsuko Style by HopeTLioness
> 
> I was getting into a show called Aggretsuko, and it inspired me to create your characters in that style! I really hope you like it! ^w^


IT’S SO ADORABLE! I like what you did with Aaron’s ears. XD Great work!


----------



## JackJackal (Jun 27, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> @zenmaldita @Dreva @JackJackal @Rimna @Wulf Canavar @Le Chat Nécro @Illuminaughty @Asassinator @Diabolica
> 
> So I did a thing~ www.furaffinity.net: DVRP-Aggretsuko Style by HopeTLioness
> 
> I was getting into a show called Aggretsuko, and it inspired me to create your characters in that style! I really hope you like it! ^w^


Omg! Jack reminds me of greg from _*Night in The Woods!"*_


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Jun 27, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> @zenmaldita @Dreva @JackJackal @Rimna @Wulf Canavar @Le Chat Nécro @Illuminaughty @Asassinator @Diabolica
> 
> So I did a thing~ www.furaffinity.net: DVRP-Aggretsuko Style by HopeTLioness
> 
> I was getting into a show called Aggretsuko, and it inspired me to create your characters in that style! I really hope you like it! ^w^


That's adorable!


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 27, 2018)

Rimna said:


> I love it



Yay~! I'm glad! 



zenmaldita said:


> oh no get ready for the best reality slice of life show as of now =))) its a good show!
> i love the fanart <3 ty



It is a really good show!  I'm glad that you like the fanart. <3



Asassinator said:


> IT’S SO ADORABLE! I like what you did with Aaron’s ears. XD Great work!



He is a cutie pie. <3 Thank you!



JackJackal said:


> Omg! Jack reminds me of greg from _*Night in The Woods!"*_



OMG! LOL! You're right! XD



Le Chat Nécro said:


> That's adorable!



Thank you! I'm happy that you like it! ^^


----------



## JackJackal (Jun 27, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> OMG! LOL! You're right! XD


*does Greg's arm wave*


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 27, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> *does Greg's arm wave*


“Got cups on my ears.”


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 27, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> soooo @Le Chat Nécro has been helping me write my entry for a webtoons contest. And it's my first time doing the scroll comic format - a format that paces a story through scrolling on your device. The pace is dictated by the spaces between the panels and it's kinda weird to have 1 or 2 panels only in one page ^^" I'm a traditional manga artist so...it takes a bit to get used to but here we are~
> 
> lemme know if the pacing is ok or off for you. did you feel any tension? does it feel rushed?
> 
> ...


LOOks good!


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jun 27, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> soooo @Le Chat Nécro has been helping me write my entry for a webtoons contest. And it's my first time doing the scroll comic format - a format that paces a story through scrolling on your device. The pace is dictated by the spaces between the panels and it's kinda weird to have 1 or 2 panels only in one page ^^" I'm a traditional manga artist so...it takes a bit to get used to but here we are~
> 
> lemme know if the pacing is ok or off for you. did you feel any tension? does it feel rushed?
> 
> ...



Looks good to me.


----------



## JackJackal (Jun 27, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> soooo @Le Chat Nécro has been helping me write my entry for a webtoons contest. And it's my first time doing the scroll comic format - a format that paces a story through scrolling on your device. The pace is dictated by the spaces between the panels and it's kinda weird to have 1 or 2 panels only in one page ^^" I'm a traditional manga artist so...it takes a bit to get used to but here we are~
> 
> lemme know if the pacing is ok or off for you. did you feel any tension? does it feel rushed?
> 
> ...


Ooo! can I get a link for the comice please?


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 27, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> soooo @Le Chat Nécro has been helping me write my entry for a webtoons contest. And it's my first time doing the scroll comic format - a format that paces a story through scrolling on your device. The pace is dictated by the spaces between the panels and it's kinda weird to have 1 or 2 panels only in one page ^^" I'm a traditional manga artist so...it takes a bit to get used to but here we are~
> 
> lemme know if the pacing is ok or off for you. did you feel any tension? does it feel rushed?
> 
> ...


Looks really good. The format is new to me also, so this should be interesting! I wish the both of you luck! ^w^


----------



## zenmaldita (Jun 27, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> Ooo! can I get a link for the comice please?


it's under the spoiler 

it's not finished yet so i havent posted it anywhere else


----------



## JackJackal (Jun 27, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> it's under the spoiler
> 
> it's not finished yet so i havent posted it anywhere else


Thanks! also I forget what I was doing with Jack's bro. can you help me out?


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Jun 28, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> @zenmaldita @Dreva @JackJackal @Rimna @Wulf Canavar @Le Chat Nécro @Illuminaughty @Asassinator @Diabolica
> 
> So I did a thing~ www.furaffinity.net: DVRP-Aggretsuko Style by HopeTLioness
> 
> I was getting into a show called Aggretsuko, and it inspired me to create your characters in that style! I really hope you like it! ^w^




LOL

Chibi Wulf Canavar!    Cracks.  Me.  Up!    Too funny Hope!   Too funny!


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jun 28, 2018)

( @Dreva , @KingAndais , @Wulf Canavar , @Le Chat Nécro , part one of my first scene. I wanted some eyes on it before I posted it. Also, I collaborating with you all, so this is just a heads up. Sorry for the length.  )

The knock on my door sounds like a gunshot.

I jolt awake just in time to look passably professional for Artie as he barges in my office without waiting for a reply. My fedora is pulled low enough that he probably didn’t see my eyes shut. My favorite grumpy bear pushes in my office door without bothering to catch it. The door swings hard into the office wall with a crack, rattling the frosted glass inset in it. He jumps at the noise. Seeing my bemused face, he shuffles over to the plastic armchair in front of my desk for the rare guest, the hardwood floor creaking under him. Up close, I can hear his panting. His brown fur is sprinkled with droplets. Sweat has turned his white shirt translucent. In one hand, he has a inch-thick packet of paperwork clipped in a corner by an industrial staple.

“Is the heat getting to you, Art?” I ask somewhat innocently.

He shoots me a cross look, dropping the paperwork on my desk unceremoniously.

He’s pissed about something other than my witty repartee. This will be fun.

I smirk while Artie wrestles his massive ursine frame into the plastic armchair which is meant for someone half his size. It always struck as funny how an office staffed a bear, gorilla, and elephant could still manage to buy the smallest possible seats. Then again, Artie is the biggest cheapskate in Trieste, hands down.

I fish a handkerchief from my desk drawer and toss it to Art. He snags it out of the air and wipes his furred forehead. An exhausted sigh slips out him.

“I just got off the phone with the bean counters at the parent company,” he says after a moment.  “They’ve noticed that the hospital over by docks, one of our big fish clients, has been racking up more malpractice claims recently.”

I grin. “Maybe they should try saving a life once in a while.”

“You’re a real gut-buster, Miles,” Art says levelly. “You should take that comedy act on the road. I can give you some time off if you want …” He shows me the open door invitingly.

“And miss the riveting work we do here?” I shake my head casually. “Nah, I’m staying put.”

“Remember who makes that call,” Art grunts. He eases back the armchair and then sit back up as it squeaks ominously. Irritation creases his face. Invest in real chairs, asshole. “Now, let’s get back to business, if you’re done with the banter.” He holds out his paw mock-invitingly. I give him a reluctant permissive eye-roll.

“Stop me anytime you get bored and I’ll keep going,” he says, spreading his arms expansively. “Anyway, the execs from up high are worried their bonuses might get cut if there’s more payouts. The amount of the payouts we’ve making has doubled just this quarter alone. The accountants are getting antsy. These are their records.” He pushes the stapled stack of paperwork across my desk. I pick it up, doing my best to be visibly disinterested. I glance at the front page.

And suddenly I am very interested.

“When I made that joke about saving lives, Art, I didn’t think they literally had patients dying on the table there,” I say as I skim the claim stats on the page and do the mental math. I whistle, mildly impressed by the magnitude of the fuck-ups I’m seeing on paper. “These are all wrongful death payouts. What kind of operation are they running?”

“A costly one,” Art grumbles. His shoulders sink so low I think that his arms could drop out of their sockets. “Now, most of these are serious trauma victims who died in surgery, so we’re talking poor bastards who’ve been in car accidents, shootings, stabbings, and dock mishaps. Basically, the hospital was unlucky enough to get stuck with the patients too far gone to be saved, but not so far gone to end up DOAs. Hence our current misfortune.” He rubs his temples with one of his large hands, massaging each temple with a finger.

I sympathize. I feel a migraine coming on, myself.

“We’ll be paying a fortune if the families of all these malpractice victims sue the hospital for the ground it stands on,” I state, putting the obvious truth out there like a note on a bulletin board waiting for feedback. Art bland stare makes me continue. “The payouts will stack to millions, easy, maybe tens of millions if they hit the jackpot.” _Which they will, because dead patients tend to be sympathetic stories in court_. “Now I see why you’ve lost half your body weight in sweat.”

“You might not feel it,” Art growls “but I could grill my nuts on the sidewalk in this heat.”

“Now you know how I feel in this office everyday,” I retort, stretching my face to its widest grin. Art is such an easy target.

“Coming from gorilla whose smartassery sidetracks every conversation,” he snaps back. Deadpan, he presents me lone middle finger.  “_Anyway_,” he says testily, “We’ve only shelled out a few hundred thousand for the payouts.”

I peer at him over the paperwork. “So far, you mean. You’re stretching out the payments in installments, right?”

“Nope,” he chirps, suddenly shifting to something as close to happiness as Art comes to. Weird. “All of the payouts were lump sums and the settlement payouts totaled to a few hundred thousand.”

I’m no actuary, but that can’t be right. I lower the paperwork I was reading to get a look at him. “Hold up. They settled? In every case? The hospital has good lawyers, but they can’t be _that_ good. And all the families can’t have hired shitty lawyers who settle at first offer. So what gives?”

“No clue,” he admits breezily, “but it’s saving us a ton of money.” That’s Art, diligent as always.

I decide to knock him down a peg. “And if the families of the patients aren’t getting enough to bury their loved ones in a pauper’s field, hey, no skin off our backs.”

“We’re a company, not charity,” he barks back, his good gone as easily as it came. “If you can’t get good with that, do whatever it is you did before you worked here.” The look framing his eyes tells me he has move from annoyance to anger.

“Point taken.” I raise my hands apologetically. I still need this job. “You were saying.”

He takes a deep breath, calming down. “I was saying that while we don’t care why the hospital has been able to settle for payouts so low, we _do_ care that there are more payouts to make. The actuaries are squawking that the amount of payouts we’re making is trending upwards.” Art strokes the fur on his chin. “That can’t continue. The higher ups want this nipped in the bud post-haste.”

I bet they do. “So you want me to sniff around and see what I find at the hospital?”

“With care, which may be a foreign concept to you,” Art says with a sarcasm masking seriousness. “They’re a big client. The company doesn’t want to piss them off too much over what is probably a few fake or incompetent surgeons screwing up. That’s why we didn’t just jack up their premiums when this started. We can’t lose this client. You get my drift?”

I get Art’s ass will be on the street if doesn’t turned those claims numbers around fast, which translates to my ass being on the street because I do all the legwork for around here.

“You wound me with those words, Art,” I chuckle, placing hand over my heart in fake injury. “I’m just going to interview some of the more problematic hospital staff. Speaking to the hospital administrator about showing some of the sloppy surgeons the door might not be a bad idea as well.” All of which will be easier said than done.

“That is music to my ears, Miles.” Art smiles, showing yellowed teeth. “Get it done by sundown.”

“Investigations take time.” Art is such impatient, lazy bastard.

“Not this one.” He waves a finger at me like a scolding teacher. “The powers that be want immediate action on this. This is a rush job.” I roll my eyes.

“Nobody ever taught you not to throw shade at your supervisor?”

“I missed that class.”

Art sighs as he struggles to lift himself out the armchair without taking it with him on his ass.

“As much as it pains me to admit it, you’re my best investigator.” He yanks chair off his haunches, letting it clatter to the floor on its legs.

“I’m your _only_ investigator,” I chuckle, leaning back into my chair. “Fine. You’ve flattered me sufficiently. I’ll do the job.”

“I’m only paying you to,” Art snorts. “Get to your ass to the hospital.” He plucks his smartphone from his shirt pocket as he turned toward the door. “I’ll let them know you’re coming.”

I hold up a halting hand. “Don’t.”

Art arches an eyebrow and freezes. “Why, pray tell?”

“Whatever is going on at the hospital, the staff definitely knows about it,” I explain stone serious, so Art doesn’t interrupt. “Putting them on notice will give them time to get their stories straight and cover their asses. That will mean more bullshit to sort through, which means it will take more time to get to the bottom of all this.” I point a thick accusatory finger at him. “You said you needed a quick resolution. This is I how get that for you.”

“If that’s the way you want to play it…” His voice trails off as he shrugs.

“Have some faith, Art,” I coo as I rise from my seat smoothly. “Haven’t you heard the old bit of boxing wisdom about not letting your opponent see you coming?”

I slip my suit jacket off the chair back and onto me as I walk around my cluttered desk to the door.

“No, because nobody watches boxing anymore. Enlighten me.” He stops at the door, letting me by.

“You never want them to see you coming,” I say, aiming a finger-gun at Art. “That just lets them to put their guard up.”

I fire my finger-gun at him as I pass through the doorway.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jun 28, 2018)

Just to clarify, I put this scene here so I could be sure it met the RP standards before putting in the RP itself. If anyone wants to link up with character at the end of the scene I posted, let me know here and I'll be happy to work it out with you.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 28, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> LOL
> 
> Chibi Wulf Canavar!    Cracks.  Me.  Up!    Too funny Hope!   Too funny!


Glad that you liked it!


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 28, 2018)

@Zenkiki 

Awesome! A new player! Welcome aboard!


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 28, 2018)

Unicon said:


> Just to clarify, I put this scene here so I could be sure it met the RP standards before putting in the RP itself. If anyone wants to link up with character at the end of the scene I posted, let me know here and I'll be happy to work it out with you.



That's really good!


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jun 28, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> That's really good!


Thanks. I'm putting part two up this morning since I'm still off from work. I'd really to like RP in realtime with other players.


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 28, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> Awesome! A new player! Welcome aboard!


Thanks, Wulf and I were talking in our own rp and he said I should join. You should know him enough that he doesn't quit until he gets what he wants. 
I PM'ed Zen and she gave me quick idea of how to start.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 29, 2018)

Zenkiki said:


> Thanks, Wulf and I were talking in our own rp and he said I should join. You should know him enough that he doesn't quit until he gets what he wants.
> I PM'ed Zen and she gave me quick idea of how to start.


Awesome!


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 29, 2018)

Zenkiki said:


> I hope to see you monkeying around later."



This statement made me giggle. XD


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 29, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> This statement made me giggle. XD


That was a joke I just couldn't pass up.


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 29, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> This statement made me giggle. XD


Well it made me squint my eyes in slight disgust for I hate puns. But that’s just me


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Jun 30, 2018)

Zenkiki said:


> Thanks, Wulf and I were talking in our own rp and he said I should join. You should know him enough that he doesn't quit until he gets what he wants.
> I PM'ed Zen and she gave me quick idea of how to start.




<wink>



@Rimna
@HopeTLioness 

Monkeying around......   <snort>   <grin> @Zenkiki 



Zenkiki said:


> That was a joke I just couldn't pass up.



<chuckle>




Asassinator said:


> Well it made me squint my eyes in slight disgust for I hate puns. But that’s just me



This whole thing is really funny.   I had a grin when I first read it, but seeing Hope like it, and Assassinator NOT like it is cracking me up.


-Wulf


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 30, 2018)

@Wulf Canavar 

Question. Did Diane come over to Tori before or during the phone call?


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Jun 30, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> @Wulf Canavar
> 
> Question. Did Diane come over to Tori before or during the phone call?



Whichever is the best from a story standpoint.   Diane reached out to her during the cleanup, so at any time that's convenient for you will work.


@zenmaldita 

How long of a drive is it from the Volpe manor to Trieste?


----------



## zenmaldita (Jun 30, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> Whichever is the best from a story standpoint.   Diane reached out to her during the cleanup, so at any time that's convenient for you will work.
> 
> 
> @zenmaldita
> ...


30 minutes or so


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Jul 1, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> 30 minutes or so




Ah ok, so Dianne and Roxanne could show up fairly quickly. Thanks!


----------



## JackJackal (Jul 1, 2018)

*has nothing to do in rp so just sits and reads*


----------



## Zenkiki (Jul 1, 2018)

"The older, dangerous looking one had a bandaged chest from a stab wound"
Where on the chest is the stab?
@Wulf Canavar


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Jul 1, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> *has nothing to do in rp so just sits and reads*



Looking for a mystery opportunity?




Zenkiki said:


> "The older, dangerous looking one had a bandaged chest from a stab wound"
> Where on the chest is the stab?
> @Wulf Canavar



Close to her breast bone, fairly close to her heart.   It was done by @Asassainator, and he thought he'd killed her, actually.   She' 'lucky' to be alive.


----------



## Zenkiki (Jul 1, 2018)

@zenmaldita 
Is there a map of the hospital yet?


----------



## Asassinator (Jul 1, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> *has nothing to do in rp so just sits and reads*


Same here :/


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 1, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> *has nothing to do in rp so just sits and reads*



I've already done what I could do for now as well, so it's the same deal for me too.


----------



## Asassinator (Jul 1, 2018)

But it’s ok. We’re all patient. Well I am, I dunno about you guys ^w^ Don’t need to rush or anything.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Jul 1, 2018)

Wulf is going to be investigating and making reports about the Volpes to his bosses.   Anybody want to dish on all the bad stuff they do?   Good stuff too, considering how @zenmaldita has written them as the good guys, caring for the townspeople.

If so, let me know, and he can find ways to meet you and take youre reports.

@Asassinator
I apologize for not picking up on your hints about Aaron trying to kill Roxanne.   I was on my phone and couldn't reply very well.   We can get them together and do some of that RP, I'd like to do Wulf's reaction.


----------



## Asassinator (Jul 1, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> @Asassinator
> I apologize for not picking up on your hints about Aaron trying to kill Roxanne.   I was on my phone and couldn't reply very well.   We can get them together and do some of that RP, I'd like to do Wulf's reaction.


Like PM?


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Jul 1, 2018)

I was hoping they could run in to each other again in the RP, but we can plan it in PM.


----------



## Asassinator (Jul 1, 2018)

Maybe they could if they get on the ship soon.


----------



## zenmaldita (Jul 1, 2018)

I'm really sorry everyone, im trying to chase a deadline that could make or break my career in comics
ive been writing and drawing for days now. heck i even got an editor and im in a dire need of a colorist.
if you know anyone who can color well and fast, i'm willing to pay.


----------



## Asassinator (Jul 1, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> I'm really sorry everyone, im trying to chase a deadline that could make or break my career in comics
> ive been writing and drawing for days now. heck i even got an editor and im in a dire need of a colorist.
> if you know anyone who can color well and fast, i'm willing to pay.


Don’t worry! Don’t worry about us. We can wait. Your career is more important. Not a good colorist tho, sorry for that.


----------



## JackJackal (Jul 1, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> I'm really sorry everyone, im trying to chase a deadline that could make or break my career in comics
> ive been writing and drawing for days now. heck i even got an editor and im in a dire need of a colorist.
> if you know anyone who can color well and fast, i'm willing to pay.


Jobs come first.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 1, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> I'm really sorry everyone, im trying to chase a deadline that could make or break my career in comics
> ive been writing and drawing for days now. heck i even got an editor and im in a dire need of a colorist.
> if you know anyone who can color well and fast, i'm willing to pay.


That's understandable. Go on and chase your dream~! 

As for a Colorist, I wish I was able to do it. I wouldn't know how fast I need to be. :U Did you try making a thread in the Art forum for hire?


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Jul 1, 2018)

*[Zen's Work]*

@zenmaldita

First off, congratulations for getting this far!   Anything we all can do to help you, just let us know and I'm sure we'll find somebody.

Hey Zen,
I know about www.fiverr.com where you can hire people for gig-style work.

I searched it and found this guy.
Fiverr / Search Results for 'colorist'

Not sure if he's what you're looking for, but this and other sites like it may be a good bet.

Here is another site:
https://www.upwork.com/o/jobs/browse/?q=colorist

I don't know about that one as much, but also possible.


Also, Reddit seems to have a collaboration site where people link up for stuff like this:

www.reddit.com: r/ComicBookCollabs - [Paid][IndieGogo]Artist/Colorist Needed for Graphic Novel

Let me know if any of those pan out, or if you find any others.   I'd love to hear about any details of  getting this graphic novel made and produced, Zen.   I've got a fantasy story that myself and 3 other writers wrote last year, and I want to get it edited, artwork created, and published.   So I'm looking for lessons learned from friends who've done similar things.




JackJackal said:


> *has nothing to do in rp so just sits and reads*





Asassinator said:


> Same here :/





Rimna said:


> I've already done what I could do for now as well, so it's the same deal for me too.



@HopeTLioness 


Hey guys,
I'm putting together a sub-storyline about romance gone wrong involving Roxanne, Dianne, and Wulf, (And Mateo, God not rest his soul)  If you guys want to be included in it while we wait, let me know.

@zenmaldita 
Hey there,
If you want some mini event to happen while you're busy, I'm sure Hope and I could do it while you're busy, if we just pick something, based on the hospital.  Just an idea.


----------



## zenmaldita (Jul 1, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> That's understandable. Go on and chase your dream~!
> 
> As for a Colorist, I wish I was able to do it. I wouldn't know how fast I need to be. :U Did you try making a thread in the Art forum for hire?


Im trying my luck with people I know first before making an ad


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 2, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> Hey guys,
> I'm putting together a sub-storyline about romance gone wrong involving Roxanne, Dianne, and Wulf, (And Mateo, God not rest his soul)  If you guys want to be included in it while we wait, let me know.



I am not sure my characters can be involved in a romance story, but sure.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 2, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> Im trying my luck with people I know first before making an ad



That's fair. owo And yes, I agree with @Wulf Canavar. We can keep the rp going with sub-plots. ^^

And it doesn't have to be romance. Perhaps Matteo had survived, or perhaps a relative (cousin, uncle, etc.) heard the news and want revenge on the Volpes? We could even deal with Vlad and Jack's men for Rimna's characters.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 2, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> And it doesn't have to be romance. Perhaps Matteo had survived, or perhaps a relative (cousin, uncle, etc.) heard the news and want revenge on the Volpes? We could even deal with Vlad and Jack's men for Rimna's characters.



Kodi pretty much killed Vlad and all of his men, so now it's only Jack left. One of his guys was spotted by Rimna drinking coffee near the harbor, which would make sense - they were always trafficking drugs and other "goods" through harbors.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 2, 2018)

Rimna said:


> Kodi pretty much killed Vlad and all of his men, so now it's only Jack left. One of his guys was spotted by Rimna drinking coffee near the harbor, which would make sense - they were always trafficking drugs and other "goods" through harbors.


That's right! So yeah, Jack is the next baddie to take down.


----------



## JackJackal (Jul 2, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> That's right! So yeah, Jack is the next baddie to take down.


ME!? ME IS GOOD GUY! ME NO BAD!


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 2, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> ME!? ME IS GOOD GUY! ME NO BAD!


Not you, silly. There's another Jack that Rimna is after. XD


----------



## JackJackal (Jul 2, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> Not you, silly. There's another Jack that Rimna is after. XD


. . .another. . .Jack?


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 2, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> . . .another. . .Jack?



Yes. Rimna mentioned him in his posts along with another character named Vlad, who Kodi killed.


----------



## JackJackal (Jul 2, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> Yes. Rimna mentioned him in his posts along with another character named Vlad, who Kodi killed.


ah I see.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 2, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> . . .another. . .Jack?



Yeah, he's one of the bad guys in my character's background story. I mentioned him shortly after I joined the RP. He's a drug and people trafficker.

He's either a timber or an arctic wolf but I forgot which one xD
Let's just say he's the arctic wolf because it sounds more dramatic.


----------



## JackJackal (Jul 2, 2018)

Rimna said:


> Yeah, he's one of the bad guys in my character's background story. I mentioned him shortly after I joined the RP. He's a drug and people trafficker.
> 
> He's either a timber or an arctic wolf but I forgot which one xD
> Let's just say he's the arctic wolf because it sounds more dramatic.


TRAFFICKER!? I NEED A ROCKET LAUNCHER AND HIGHLY TRAINED ASSASSINS AS BACK UP NOW!


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 2, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> TRAFFICKER!? I NEED A ROCKET LAUNCHER AND HIGHLY TRAINED ASSASSINS AS BACK UP NOW!



That's what Rimna, Dex, and Kodi are there for. XD


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 2, 2018)

@Wulf Canavar @Rimna @Asassinator @JackJackal 

Oh! Random idea! How about Jack (the arctic fox) teams up with a member of the Procione Family to go after everyone whose working for the Volpes? Perhaps they are allies since and had worked together before? And @Dreva and @Unicon can join the fun!


----------



## JackJackal (Jul 2, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> @Wulf Canavar @Rimna @Asassinator @JackJackal
> 
> Oh! Random idea! How about Jack (the arctic fox) teams up with a member of the Procione Family to go after everyone whose working for the Volpes? Perhaps they are allies since and had worked together before? And @Dreva and @Unicon can join the fun!


so they would be after ma and Chris right?


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 2, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> @Wulf Canavar @Rimna @Asassinator @JackJackal
> 
> Oh! Random idea! How about Jack (the arctic fox) teams up with a member of the Procione Family to go after everyone whose working for the Volpes? Perhaps they are allies since and had worked together before? And @Dreva and @Unicon can join the fun!



If you mean the Jack from my backstory, he's an arctic wolf not a fox, and he's exactly the type of guy who'd blow up a hospital and shoot whoever is left, so I'm down for it. Just need to get Kodi in - I have a scene planned for him and Rimna.

If that's not what you meant, then nevermind xD


----------



## Zenkiki (Jul 2, 2018)

I don't know what I am going to do after the scene I am in right now. If he blows up the hospital I could be introduced to the gang that way.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 2, 2018)

Rimna said:


> If you mean the Jack from my backstory, he's an arctic wolf not a fox, and he's exactly the type of guy who'd blow up a hospital and shoot whoever is left, so I'm down for it. Just need to get Kodi in - I have a scene planned for him and Rimna.
> 
> If that's not what you meant, then nevermind xD



Yes, and whoops! Arctic Wolf, my apologies. XD



JackJackal said:


> so they would be after ma and Chris right?



Noooooo, Jack! The other Jack! The Arctic Wolf! The Trafficer! 



Zenkiki said:


> I don't know what I am going to do after the scene I am in right now. If he blows up the hospital I could be introduced to the gang that way.


Well, there's also some characters that do need medical help like Big Mama and @Le Chat Nécro 's character, Eldeweiss.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 2, 2018)

Alright then, we might think of some sort of a mini event for this.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 2, 2018)

@zenmaldita 

Hey Zen, is it alright if we do a mini event while you are busy with your webcomic? We'll make sure to not stray away from the main storyline.


----------



## JackJackal (Jul 2, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> Noooooo, Jack! The other Jack! The Arctic Wolf! The Trafficer!


not what I meant. but ok.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 2, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> not what I meant. but ok.



If you mean the bad guys go after everyone including those two, then yes.


----------



## JackJackal (Jul 2, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> If you mean the bad guys go after everyone including those two, then yes.


*sarcastic* Greaaaaaaat. as if they were not hunted enough.


----------



## zenmaldita (Jul 2, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> @zenmaldita
> 
> Hey Zen, is it alright if we do a mini event while you are busy with your webcomic? We'll make sure to not stray away from the main storyline.


sure, just dont blow any of the settings up xD


----------



## JackJackal (Jul 2, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> sure, just dont blow any of the settings up xD


Blow? Who's pressing B to blow huh?


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 3, 2018)

I'm going to introduce my third character in the story, and we can get this going. I might get rid of Kodi and Dex after that though.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 3, 2018)

Rimna said:


> I'm going to introduce my third character in the story, and we can get this going. I might get rid of Kodi and Dex after that though.


For the mini event or the main plot?


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 3, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> For the mini event or the main plot?



They'll be here for the mini event, but I'm not sure they have much to add for the main plot. Maybe I'll have them on stand-by in the town after the mini-event is over, just in case.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 3, 2018)

Rimna said:


> They'll be here for the mini event, but I'm not sure they have much to add for the main plot. Maybe I'll have them on stand-by in the town after the mini-event is over, just in case.


Okay. Sounds like a plan. ^^


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 3, 2018)

Alright that post is too long. <_<

[edit]
tl;dr - Kodi tried to kill Rimna but then he got a flashback of when he found him and saved him, so that changed his mind and now they're at the hospital. The monkey is wounded but it's not fatal. He is, however, considerably weakened.
[/edit]


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jul 3, 2018)

I'm finally getting my primate insurance investigator off of his lazy ass and to the hospital today. I'll tag the peeps I'm linking up with in the post this time.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 3, 2018)

@zyther kaldrok  the hyena in my posts is called Kodi, and he's a member of the special forces team Rimna was a part of. He and the jaguar are two new characters I added who are to help the monkey take down the remaining drug trafficker. 

Sorry for my confusing wording. I hope it's okay that I got them involved this way, I don't think it's interfering with the main plot.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 3, 2018)

@zyther kaldrok

Also, make sure you post OOC posts here and not in the main rp. Zen create the lounge for OOC comments, and for other players who are behind can catch up on what's going on in the main rp.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 3, 2018)

@HopeTLioness @JackJackal @Wulf Canavar 

My characters are now on standby. Let me know if you want to get the mini event going, and we can figure something out. Also, did I forget to tag someone?


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 3, 2018)

Rimna said:


> @HopeTLioness @JackJackal @Wulf Canavar
> 
> My characters are now on standby. Let me know if you want to get the mini event going, and we can figure something out. Also, did I forget to tag someone?



You forgot @Asassinator . And yes, just waiting for Wulf.


----------



## Zenkiki (Jul 3, 2018)

I can do one if you want more people.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 3, 2018)

Zenkiki said:


> I can do one if you want more people.


For the mini event or the main?


----------



## Zenkiki (Jul 3, 2018)

Mini, since I am just standby in the hospital.


----------



## JackJackal (Jul 3, 2018)

Rimna said:


> @HopeTLioness @JackJackal @Wulf Canavar
> 
> My characters are now on standby. Let me know if you want to get the mini event going, and we can figure something out. Also, did I forget to tag someone?


awaiting orders.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 3, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> awaiting orders.



I was thinking that the arctic wolf has some 20 men armed with assault riffles at his disposal, but I don't know how to coordinate such an event without disrupting the main plot. They obviously can't pop up and start shooting everyone at the hospital or on the ship. Was thinking more like our characters spotting the blue-eyed doberman and tracking him down to a warehouse nearby, where shit can go down.

What do you think?


----------



## JackJackal (Jul 3, 2018)

Rimna said:


> I was thinking that the arctic wolf has some 20 men armed with assault riffles at his disposal, but I don't know how to coordinate such an event without disrupting the main plot. They obviously can't pop up and start shooting everyone at the hospital or on the ship. Was thinking more like our characters spotting the blue-eyed doberman and tracking him down to a warehouse nearby, where shit can go down.
> 
> What do you think?


sounds good but how are you gonna catch mine and Chris' attention?


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 3, 2018)

Zenkiki said:


> Mini, since I am just standby in the hospital.


Sure!



JackJackal said:


> awaiting orders.


I'm kinda waiting on Wulf to reply.



Rimna said:


> I was thinking that the arctic wolf has some 20 men armed with assault riffles at his disposal, but I don't know how to coordinate such an event without disrupting the main plot. They obviously can't pop up and start shooting everyone at the hospital or on the ship. Was thinking more like our characters spotting the blue-eyed doberman and tracking him down to a warehouse nearby, where shit can go down.
> 
> What do you think?



That sounds like a great idea! I was also thinking of making a new thread to separate the mini-event from the main. That way, people don't get confused about what's going on.



JackJackal said:


> sounds good but how are you gonna catch mine and Chris' attention?



I'm sure we can figure something out.


----------



## JackJackal (Jul 3, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> I'm sure we can figure something out.


ok then. just let me know what ya got when ya gt it.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Jul 4, 2018)

Zenkiki said:


> I don't know what I am going to do after the scene I am in right now. If he blows up the hospital I could be introduced to the gang that way.



Don't worry.   She's about to get a phone call.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Jul 4, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> You forgot @Asassinator . And yes, just waiting for Wulf.



I'm here.  We can start a mini event.  In my mind it ought to be here in the main thread.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 4, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> I'm here.  We can start a mini event.  In my mind it ought to be here in the main thread.


Ok. o3o


----------



## Dreva (Jul 4, 2018)

Am I too late to join the boat? :<


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Jul 4, 2018)

Dreva said:


> Am I too late to join the boat? :<


 
Nope


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 4, 2018)

Dreva said:


> Am I too late to join the boat? :<


Come and enjoy the ride! 8D


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 4, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> Nope


So, Wulf. Should you start it off? Or should @Rimna start?


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Jul 4, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> So, Wulf. Should you start it off? Or should @Rimna start?



Hey Rimna, post your bad guy, and we can follow him to the warehouse.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 4, 2018)

@HopeTLioness @Wulf Canavar @JackJackal @Asassinator 

I was thinking that Rimna fesses up about the blue-eyed doberman, then Dex asks O'Maley if he knows someone who can help them and he points Dex in the direction of your characters? Sorry, I'm not really good with this :<


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Jul 4, 2018)

Rimna said:


> @HopeTLioness @Wulf Canavar @JackJackal @Asassinator
> 
> I was thinking that Rimna fesses up about the blue-eyed doberman, then Dex asks O'Maley if he knows someone who can help them and he points Dex in the direction of your characters? Sorry, I'm not really good with this :<



That sounds perfect actually.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 4, 2018)

Rimna said:


> @HopeTLioness @Wulf Canavar @JackJackal @Asassinator
> 
> I was thinking that Rimna fesses up about the blue-eyed doberman, then Dex asks O'Maley if he knows someone who can help them and he points Dex in the direction of your characters? Sorry, I'm not really good with this :<



Yes. That sounds good.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 4, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> Yes. That sounds good.





Wulf Canavar said:


> That sounds perfect actually.



Alright, am I missing someone else? @Dreva ?

And where are your characters currently? How should we make the meetup happen, on the boat?

[edit]
I just realized that my character is unconscious. Perhaps we should wait for @Zenkiki to patch him up?


----------



## Dreva (Jul 4, 2018)

Count me in. But the OC that i'd be using depend on the location of the event.


----------



## JackJackal (Jul 4, 2018)

Rimna said:


> @HopeTLioness @Wulf Canavar @JackJackal @Asassinator
> 
> I was thinking that Rimna fesses up about the blue-eyed doberman, then Dex asks O'Maley if he knows someone who can help them and he points Dex in the direction of your characters? Sorry, I'm not really good with this :<


sounds good.


----------



## zenmaldita (Jul 4, 2018)

feel free to do the sub plots.
please leave inactive players untouched - this being me, le chat, and illuminaughty's characters.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 4, 2018)

Alright then, once @Zenkiki gives my monkey boi the clear, I'll get this started as best as I can and hopefully I won't fuck it all up.


----------



## Zenkiki (Jul 4, 2018)

Okay I was working on a post but I need to rewrite it, because I was going to have something happen and it wouldn't work now.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 4, 2018)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina grabs the monkey and and starts doing what she can. The monkey gets a lung transplant and she cuts him open and collects the bashed lungs. "Hmm sweet little lungs you will taste delicious." She then grabs the spare lungs and connects them in. She stiches the money up and cleans up the blood. She turns to the jaguar and hyena. "What caused this?"



That's a bit extreme 

A lung transplant would mean my main character is out of the game... and I'm not sure it's something that can be performed so easily...


----------



## Zenkiki (Jul 4, 2018)

I didn't know what else to do


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 4, 2018)

Zenkiki said:


> I didn't know what else to do



Well, he received a dozen or so punches on his chest, knocking his air out hence why he's unconscious. That's not enough to destroy his lungs. Throw him in the MRI scanner - no torn tissue, some minor bruises, a crack or two on his sternum and ribs, get him an oxygen mask, shoot him with some injections and he's awake again. Considerably weakened, beat up and jacked up on painkillers and tonics, but mostly functional. 

Sorry if I came off as rude. I'm trying to figure out how to get this mini event started and my need my main character to be able to join the group as he gets it rolling.


----------



## Zenkiki (Jul 4, 2018)

Rimna said:


> Well, he received a dozen or so punches on his chest, knocking his air out hence why he's unconscious. That's not enough to destroy his lungs. Throw him in the MRI scanner - no torn tissue, some minor bruises, a crack or two on his sternum and ribs, get him an oxygen mask, shoot him with some injections and he's awake again. Considerably weakened, beat up and jacked up on painkillers and tonics, but mostly functional.
> 
> Sorry if I came off as rude. I'm trying to figure out how to get this mini event started and my need my main character to be able to join the group as he gets it rolling.


Your good I must of misunderstood the source text because that was what I thought happened.


----------



## Zenkiki (Jul 4, 2018)

It is edited.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 4, 2018)

Zenkiki said:


> It is edited.



Thank you ^^


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Jul 4, 2018)

Rimna said:


> Alright then, once @Zenkiki gives my monkey boi the clear, I'll get this started as best as I can and hopefully I won't fuck it all up.



No worries man.  This is a place to try whatever and it's ok if it doesn't go right the first time.   Throw down, and we'll follow, promise.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Jul 4, 2018)

Rimna said:


> That's a bit extreme
> 
> A lung transplant would mean my main character is out of the game... and I'm not sure it's something that can be performed so easily...



@Zenkiki 
@Rimna 

Nice.  That whole exhange cracked me up you guys.

-Wulf


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 5, 2018)

@HopeTLioness @JackJackal @Wulf Canavar @Asassinator @Dreva

Alright, I posted the build-up and my scene with Dex and O'Maley. Let me know if it's good and if you can get your characters involved this way, or if I should edit it a bit to make it better.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 5, 2018)

Rimna said:


> @HopeTLioness @JackJackal @Wulf Canavar @Asassinator @Dreva
> 
> Alright, I posted the build-up and my scene with Dex and O'Maley. Let me know if it's good and if you can get your characters involved this way, or if I should edit it a bit to make it better.


Okay, got it.


----------



## JackJackal (Jul 5, 2018)

Rimna said:


> @HopeTLioness @JackJackal @Wulf Canavar @Asassinator @Dreva
> 
> Alright, I posted the build-up and my scene with Dex and O'Maley. Let me know if it's good and if you can get your characters involved this way, or if I should edit it a bit to make it better.


it's good but idk if I can get chris Jack o Damien involved at the moment whit what I'm given


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 5, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> Okay, got it.



I figured it's best if I let you guys control how O'Maley breaks down the info to your characters, since I joined in late season 2 and I never got to interact with them much, if at all.

I may or may not have made my post in the game thread a bit too long... again...


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 5, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> it's good but idk if I can get chris Jack o Damien involved at the moment whit what I'm given



Can I change something so that your characters join this mini-event?


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 5, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> it's good but idk if I can get chris Jack o Damien involved at the moment whit what I'm given


I can have Fia ask them to come with her to help. Also, where _is _Damien? The last time we had seen him is that he started searching the boat for Jack.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 5, 2018)

Rimna said:


> I figured it's best if I let you guys control how O'Maley breaks down the info to your characters, since I joined in late season 2 and I never got to interact with them much, if at all.
> 
> I may or may not have made my post in the game thread a bit too long... again...


It's fine. ^w^


----------



## JackJackal (Jul 5, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> I can have Fia ask them to come with her to help. Also, where _is _Damien? The last time we had seen him is that he started searching the boat for Jack.





Rimna said:


> Can I change something so that your characters join this mini-event?


That'll do. but ir's either Damien or chris and Jack. also I think damien is still in the back of the ship haven't been able to move him yet.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 5, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> That'll do. but ir's either Damien or chris and Jack. also I think damien is still in the back of the ship haven't been able to move him yet.


Okay. Then it'll be Chris and Jack.


----------



## zenmaldita (Jul 5, 2018)

yoooo sso the comic will need background characters and I ask for your consent to be in the comic uvu


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 5, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> yoooo sso the comic will need background characters and I ask for your consent to be in the comic uvu


Yes! It would be an honor to have my character appear in your comic! ^w^


----------



## JackJackal (Jul 5, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> yoooo sso the comic will need background characters and I ask for your consent to be in the comic uvu


you've got mine Zen! just be sure to send a link of the finished product.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 6, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> yoooo sso the comic will need background characters and I ask for your consent to be in the comic uvu



If you think you could use my characters, feel free to do so. You can always leave me a note for more information on appearance, behavior, details, etc. I'll be glad to help ^^


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 6, 2018)

Here's a visual on Fia's outfit.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 6, 2018)

I hope I got the characters right... let me know if I should edit anything in my post in the game thread.


----------



## Dreva (Jul 7, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> yoooo sso the comic will need background characters and I ask for your consent to be in the comic uvu



I wouldn't mind zen if I could fit it there


----------



## zenmaldita (Jul 7, 2018)

@HopeTLioness i didnt put you in this one or for the party scenes since I might need Fia to appear in the manor


----------



## JackJackal (Jul 7, 2018)

Idk what to say in the mini event right now


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 7, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> Idk what to say in the mini event right now



Ah, so I've managed to mess everything up before we even started. 

I might edit my post in that case, as it seems I've already rather ruined it. I'm open to suggestions, of course, or if anyone else wants to take over.


----------



## JackJackal (Jul 7, 2018)

Rimna said:


> Ah, so I've managed to mess everything up before we even started.
> 
> I might edit my post in that case, as it seems I've already rather ruined it. I'm open to suggestions, of course, or if anyone else wants to take over.


whoa take it easy on yourself. its not your fault I'm just not sure what I should say that won't sound weird.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 7, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> whoa take it easy on yourself. its not your fault I'm just not sure what I should say that won't sound weird.



You could chose one of the attack teams Dex suggested, or discuss another strategy if you like.

The reason I said they should attack from the front and sides is because in my mind, warehouses have a distinct main entrance and often smaller side ones.

I'm sorry if I make a spectacle out of myself. This is the first time I've taken park in a RP and I want to make sure my posts aren't incomprehensively moronic.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 8, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> @HopeTLioness i didnt put you in this one or for the party scenes since I might need Fia to appear in the manor
> View attachment 35185


 I figured. She needs to be working anyway. XP


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 8, 2018)

Rimna said:


> I hope I got the characters right... let me know if I should edit anything in my post in the game thread.



Rimna, your post is perfect! The only change I would make is from the beginning. Chris is physically a Snow Leopard. Spiritually, he's a raccoon. Other than that, you aced it! ^w^


----------



## JackJackal (Jul 8, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> Rimna, your post is perfect! The only change I would make is from the beginning. Chris is physically a Snow Leopard. Spiritually, he's a raccoon. Other than that, you aced it! ^w^


Racoon? I never said he was a racoon did I?


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Jul 8, 2018)

Rimna said:


> I figured it's best if I let you guys control how O'Maley breaks down the info to your characters, since I joined in late season 2 and I never got to interact with them much, if at all.
> 
> I may or may not have made my post in the game thread a bit too long... again...




Hey Rimna,  the long posts are good reading man.  I like them.  So try not to feel bad about them, ok?  They are a good thing, buddy!


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Jul 8, 2018)

Rimna said:


> You could chose one of the attack teams Dex suggested, or discuss another strategy if you like.
> 
> The reason I said they should attack from the front and sides is because in my mind, warehouses have a distinct main entrance and often smaller side ones.
> 
> I'm sorry if I make a spectacle out of myself. This is the first time I've taken park in a RP and I want to make sure my posts aren't incomprehensively moronic.




 Trust me man, you are doing fine.  I thought your posts were very good.   Just keep gently moving the story along.   You are the driver for the subplot.  You can go slow or fast.  It is going well, trust me.  Just keep going!


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Jul 8, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> @HopeTLioness i didnt put you in this one or for the party scenes since I might need Fia to appear in the manor
> View attachment 35185



Hey, that looks great!

I recognize Wulf in the back there.   Is that Dawn the wolfess and Dianne in the back with him?  Or someone else.

Yay Wulf made it into the comic!   <grin>


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 8, 2018)

Okay, I got the characters on their way. I forgot to add that Dex and Kodi have radio communication in their cars so let's just pretend that everyone knows. That's all I'll write for today in terms of the mini-event and I have to figure out how to link up our characters with @Dreva 's


----------



## zenmaldita (Jul 8, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> Hey, that looks great!
> 
> I recognize Wulf in the back there.   Is that Dawn the wolfess and Dianne in the back with him?  Or someone else.
> 
> Yay Wulf made it into the comic!   <grin>


that's wulf and dawn =)
the one behind is the extra mother lion in season 1

lookin' good
I just need to finsh the rest haha *cry*


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Jul 8, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> that's wulf and dawn =)
> the one behind is the extra mother lion in season 1
> 
> lookin' good
> ...




Oh hey!  I just noticed Wulf and Dawn are there together!  He has his arm around her!   I love it!

They were standing so close, I thought maybe , but I wasn’t sure.

I guess your “cry” means all the other work you’ve gotta do on the comic before it’s done?


Agree- lookin good!


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Jul 8, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> that's wulf and dawn =)
> the one behind is the extra mother lion in season 1
> 
> lookin' good
> ...




I think I also see Zen the red panda in line with a certain very large..... Panda, dare I say?  Is that Mikazuki and Zen ?


----------



## zenmaldita (Jul 8, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> I think I also see Zen the red panda in line with a certain very large..... Panda, dare I say?  Is that Mikazuki and Zen ?


yep thats me and my panpan


----------



## Dreva (Jul 8, 2018)

Rimna said:


> Okay, I got the characters on their way. I forgot to add that Dex and Kodi have radio communication in their cars so let's just pretend that everyone knows. That's all I'll write for today in terms of the mini-event and I have to figure out how to link up our characters with @Dreva 's



I'm going to join the party after you guys fire the first shot. Just ping me here or on discord and I'll reply as soon as possible.

Cheers


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 8, 2018)

@Wulf Canavar  eh oops, I just realized I didn't answer your character's question:



> Kodi, will you be going in guns blazing ?
> 
> I could be on the front with you if you want a distraction.



Sorry about that. I'll update my post now.

I added this:


> "Oh and to answer your question - yeah, I'll run straight through the front door and get them to target me. I have another kevlar vest in the trunk, it should fit you." he added


Good enough?


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Jul 8, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> yep thats me and my panpan




Aw!  Sweet!



Rimna said:


> @Wulf Canavar  eh oops, I just realized I didn't answer your character's question:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Perfect!


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 8, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> Racoon? I never said he was a racoon did I?


<< Are you saying that he is not? Because the Procione Family members are raccoons. 



Rimna said:


> Okay, I got the characters on their way. I forgot to add that Dex and Kodi have radio communication in their cars so let's just pretend that everyone knows. That's all I'll write for today in terms of the mini-event and I have to figure out how to link up our characters with @Dreva 's


Maybe @Dreva 's character was passing by the cafe and saw what was going down? Which makes him more hype to check them out?


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 9, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> Maybe @Dreva 's character was passing by the cafe and saw what was going down? Which makes him more hype to check them out?



They are at the warehouse district preparing their armored vehicle. They saw Jack's thugs and they'll join us once we open fire.


----------



## JackJackal (Jul 9, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> << Are you saying that he is not? Because the Procione Family members are raccoons.


*smacks myself since I forgot that.*


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 9, 2018)

Rimna said:


> "Or give it to me, I need it." Rimna broke their enchanted moment.



That made me laugh. XD 



JackJackal said:


> *smacks myself since I forgot that.*



It's fine. That's why we're here to help each other remember stuff in the rp.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 9, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> That made me laugh. XD



I figured it's time to show my sona's usual side, since he's been all serious after joining the RP.
I'm glad you enjoyed it ^^


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 9, 2018)

Rimna said:


> I figured it's time to show my sona's usual side, since he's been all serious after joining the RP.
> I'm glad you enjoyed it ^^



Its very pleasant to see more than one side of a character.  Also, how old are your characters? Fia is in her 20's just to clarify.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 9, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> Its very pleasant to see more than one side of a character.  Also, how old are your characters? Fia is in her 20's just to clarify.



You can read his bio in the spoiler below:



Spoiler



Name: Rimna
Age: 24
Sex: Male
Species: Monkey
Height: 5'9"
Weight: 155~ lbs
---
Appearance:
- Hair and fur: Grey but lighter grey on his torso and inner thighs and inner arms.
- Markings: Has a scar running down his right-side of the face, all the way from the forehead, through the right eye, down to the base of the cheek. Tail has a white end.
- Eye color: Green
Behavior and Personality: Laid-back, relaxed, quiet, reserved, almost never speaks unless spoken to, will do anything to stay out of trouble and avoid a fight.
---
Skills:
-Deceptively tough. Naturally high agility and dexterity. High endurance.
-Due to his history, he has been taught hand-to-hand combat, using guns and knives, infiltration and thieving skills.
-He has recently picked up hacking but isn't too good at it.
Weaknesses: Bad team player. Distant, keeps to himself. Is very often too passive/engufled by apathy.
---
Likes: When things are quiet. When he's on his own. Sleeping/daydreaming. Jogging, climbing, hiking and exploring. Loves the warm weather, loves swimming.
Dislikes: Crowded places, loud places and noise. Hates cold weather. Doesn't like it when others try to change him or get close to him.
History:
Rimna was left at a door of an orphanage in northern Canada, during a cold winter's night. At the age of 6 he was kidnapped and forced to work for a contraband and drug trafficking organization, operating at north-western Hudson bay. At the age of 16 he witnessed a meeting between high-ranking members of the criminal group, but he was caught and received the beating of his life, as well as getting the scar on his face. The primate was left for dead in a pile of rubbish in a warehouse, but fortunately for him, the entire place was raided by special forces. Almost everyone else was gunned down, apart from the rest of the slaves. Some of the bosses escaped.
The monkey was discovered in the aftermath and was taken to a hospital to recover so he can be interrogated. He told the investigators everything he knew. Realizing they had come across someone with virtually no identity, they offered him a deal - either join them and help take down the rest of the criminal group, or spend the remainder of his days in prison. His reward would be a new identity and a chance for a new life. He agreed, and spent the next 6 years training and going on missions with the special forces. At the age of 22 he helped to bring down one of the biggest traficking organizations in the northern hemisphere. And as promised, he was given his new identity and was let go.
For the past 2 years he has been working at a pit-stop motel near the Alaskan border. He's a maintenance worker - he repairs trucks and keep the motel in shape. No one there knows about his past or cares to, and he likes it that way. Now Rimna is saving money to move down to the tropics, preferably in the Caribbean sea. Sometimes he uses his skills to steal confiscated goods at the Alaskan border.
---
Additional info
---
Clothing/Personal Style: Jeans and a T-shirt
Goal: To move to the tropics and run his own spa hotel or beauty salon.
Profession: Currently maintenance worker at a pit-stop motel.
Theme song: Lisa Miskovsky - Still Alive (Mirrors Edge OST)
Birthdate: Doesn't know, but celebrates it on the 24th of December
Star sign: Doesn't believe in them
Favorite food: Fries
Favorite drink: Peach juice; Rum
Favorite location: The Caribbean sea
Favorite weather: Hot summers
Favorite color: Pink
Least liked food: Tomatoes
Least liked drink: Sweet carbonated drinks
Least liked location: Where he currently is
Least liked weather: Cold



Rimna is in his mid 20s, but for the sake of the RP, he might be 28~

Dex is in his late 30s and Kodi is in his late 40s

Vlad and Jack are canon to his backstory, and so are my other two characters.

I've been trying to develop Rimna more and this RP is helping me greatly. I love being a part of it


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 9, 2018)

Rimna said:


> You can read his bio in the spoiler below:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay, awesome. And yay! I'm glad that this rp is helping you develop your character. This is one of the best rps I had ever been apart of!


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 10, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> Okay, awesome. And yay! I'm glad that this rp is helping you develop your character. This is one of the best rps I had ever been apart of!



I agree. Oddly, I've never considered doing RP, but I'm just a sucker for mafia and action stories and there's something about how zen does it that made me want to join in. I wish I had hopped in sooner but what can you do. I'm just glad I did.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 10, 2018)

Rimna said:


> I agree. Oddly, I've never considered doing RP, but I'm just a sucker for mafia and action stories and there's something about how zen does it that made me want to join in. I wish I had hopped in sooner but what can you do. I'm just glad I did.



Same.


----------



## JackJackal (Jul 12, 2018)

sorry everyone. I've been a bit busy cleaning up the house before heading to california..


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 12, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> sorry everyone. I've been a bit busy cleaning up the house before heading to california..


It's ok. You're going to Disney, right?


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jul 12, 2018)

@Dreva @KingAndais @Le Chat Nécro @Wulf Canavar 

I've decided it smarter to post a small piece every night until I catch up to everybody instead over trying to work a large piece at once. I should've thought of this to begin with. I'm an idiot.

Anywho, if you want to jump into my storyline unexpectedly, feel free to do so. Just tag me so I know.

Peace.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 12, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> sorry everyone. I've been a bit busy cleaning up the house before heading to california..



It's okay ^^


----------



## JackJackal (Jul 12, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> It's ok. You're going to Disney, right?


yep yep. 2 days and I'll be out of commision for a while.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 12, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> yep yep. 2 days and I'll be out of commision for a while.



Do you want me to wrap up the mini event in that case? The fight is probably going to end up quickly anyway because I am not too great at describing fighting scenes xD


----------



## JackJackal (Jul 12, 2018)

Rimna said:


> Do you want me to wrap up the mini event in that case? The fight is probably going to end up quickly anyway because I am not too great at describing fighting scenes xD


your choice pal.I don't mind


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Jul 12, 2018)

@Rimna 

Hey there,

What I'm planning is for Wulf to do a kind of "I'm a harmless inspector routine" and go in, just walking straight to the back of the warehouse, that way they'll all be looking at him and Kodi can rush in and start shooting before they react.

Want to try that?

It's cool for Kodi to go in first and Wulf to back him up.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 13, 2018)

@Wulf Canavar alright sure thing

You can start it off then. But keep in mind that Chris and Jack would also be attacking from the back entrance, which is the other big one over the sea.

@JackJackal @HopeTLioness @Dreva and Wulf:
Feel free to take control of Jack the trafficker's men once the event starts, treat them as hostile NPCs and kill them as you like. Their boss should be the last to die though, if possible, try to keep him alive for Rimna to kill. But if he dies, he dies.

Imagine that the warehouse looks like the one in the cs_assault map in counter strike but has two big entrances and is on the sea.

Outside view
Inside view
Inside view 2


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jul 13, 2018)

I'm typing up my regular post. If anybody wants to collaborate or just shoot the shit, I'm down.


----------



## JackJackal (Jul 14, 2018)

welp guys. I'm shovin off! I will be out of order until further notice


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 14, 2018)

Just for reference, Kodi's custom made guns are based on the Bear Killer 444 from E.Y.E Divince Cybermancy, and to quote: _This legendary pistol, which origins were lost, is the most powerful pistol ever made.
_
However, instead of a revolver barrel, it's semi-automatic like the desert eagle but also only holds 4 rounds per mag.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Jul 14, 2018)

Rimna said:


> Just for reference, Kodi's custom made guns are based on the Bear Killer 444 from E.Y.E Divince Cybermancy, and to quote: _This legendary pistol, which origins were lost, is the most powerful pistol ever made.
> _
> However, instead of a revolver barrel, it's semi-automatic like the desert eagle but also only holds 4 rounds per mag.



Gotcha,

I like that it's based on the pistol from Blade Runner.  Gotcha.  Big BIG pistols


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 14, 2018)

Oh and I forgot to add:

That stim pack Kodi took is gonna have a heavy drawback on him after the fight ends. It's the way way to put my side characters on-hold once the mini event is over and we resume the main storyline.


----------



## zenmaldita (Jul 16, 2018)

please don't reply any posts made by theawakening. thank you.


----------



## Zenkiki (Jul 16, 2018)

I reported his post as derailing. So it should be deleted soon if it matters.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jul 16, 2018)

@Zenkiki 

Are you still at the hospital looking for files? My character, Miles Marsalis, investigating possible insurance fraud at the hospital and could link up with your character Sabrina to meet Wulf at the warehouse.


----------



## Zenkiki (Jul 16, 2018)

Unicon said:


> @Zenkiki
> 
> Are you still at the hospital looking for files? My character, Miles Marsalis, investigating possible insurance fraud at the hospital and could link up with your character Sabrina to meet Wulf at the warehouse.


Yes i am at the hospital but we were thinking of dropping that storyline since it was just us two but if your there it could help keep it alive. You could be the contact the guy I'm meeting gives me. Then we deal with it from there.


----------



## Zenkiki (Jul 16, 2018)

If you wanted to join like your post stated PM @zenmaldita


----------



## zenmaldita (Jul 17, 2018)

@Wulf Canavar @JackJackal @HopeTLioness @Rimna 
pls brief @theawakening about your subplot.

The main plot will remain untouched until further notice.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 17, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> @Wulf Canavar @JackJackal @HopeTLioness @Rimna
> pls brief @theawakening about your subplot.



It's coming to an end.


----------



## zenmaldita (Jul 17, 2018)

Rimna said:


> It's coming to an end.


in that case I'll just wait for it :3


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 17, 2018)

@theawakening 

Hello there. Can you please remove your post in the main rp thread? All OOC (Out Of Character) posts are banned from there. As to what's going on, there's a  group of agents that are taking down a trafficker. It's a mini-event that is away from the main storyline and its basically something for us to do while we wait. Zen is working on a webcomic, so we are just keeping the thread alive for her until she returns. If you want to join the main rp, please wait until the mini-event is over. While you wait, please read the rules here forums.furaffinity.net: Don Volpe OOC Lounge  and here  forums.furaffinity.net: Don Volpe [Season 3 • Ask before Joining] Read them carefully and please ask @zenmaldita for permission to join. Once you get permission from her, you can join by selecting one of the following:

_*Your character* spots a yacht docked in your town's local women's hospital by the
sea. While known to accommodate the rich, the hospital was also rumored to be an
organ farm and a source of unwanted babies for the black market - extracted from less
fortunate girls._

*Your character...*

A. Works at the Hospital and recognizes that the vessel belongs to the Volpe Family. They take quick
action to receive guests who may need immediate medical assistance.

B. Is a concerned bystander at the docks. They recognize the vessel, and dreads that the Volpes might
have entered the organ-trade.

C. Is an opportunistic merchant at the docks and saw the pricey vessel with wealthy customers.

D. Recognizes the vessel and saw an opportunity to blackmail the family with well-timed photos.

E. None of the above. Please elaborate how you enter this RP as a citizen of Trieste. 


Please be mindful of what's going on with other player's scenes and characters, and join when it is appropriate. Don't just "appear" and think it is okay. You will be ignored. 

Anyway, I hope this was helpful and if you need a recap, don't hesitate to ask here in the lounge. We are always happy to help.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 17, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> welp guys. I'm shovin off! I will be out of order until further notice



See ya. 



Rimna said:


> Just for reference, Kodi's custom made guns are based on the Bear Killer 444 from E.Y.E Divince Cybermancy, and to quote: _This legendary pistol, which origins were lost, is the most powerful pistol ever made.
> _
> However, instead of a revolver barrel, it's semi-automatic like the desert eagle but also only holds 4 rounds per mag.



Oh cool!


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jul 17, 2018)

Zenkiki said:


> Yes i am at the hospital but we were thinking of dropping that storyline since it was just us two but if your there it could help keep it alive. You could be the contact the guy I'm meeting gives me. Then we deal with it from there.


I like the sound of that. Give me some time to write that into my storyline. My boss Art could put you in contact with me.


----------



## zenmaldita (Jul 17, 2018)

theawakening said:


> E. I'd rather just stay alone......... I'm a fool.


Please elaborate or explain your character's backstory, motivations and goals in this RP.
You're already given a summary of what's going on. If you can't align with that then you'll be out of place.


----------



## zenmaldita (Jul 17, 2018)

theawakening said:


> Actually.... I can't. I have a crap backstory.
> 
> He has no parents. He always lived alone. Period.
> 
> ...



If your goal is to be alone, then this RP is the wrong place for you as the events will force players to interact with each other or NPCs to trigger other events.

Unless you can contribute anything to the plot, I can't let you join this RP.

Try somewhere else.


----------



## Ravofox (Jul 17, 2018)

Hey there. I read the recent information here, and can i ask, is it possible to join the mini event or not, considering it's in the meantime before the main plot continues? If not, no worries, I'll wait. Oh, also I might have missed something which answers this, but how long aproximately before the main plot starts again? 

In any case, I'll be pleased to join once I get the opportunity^^


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 17, 2018)

Ravofox said:


> Hey there. I read the recent information here, and can i ask, is it possible to join the mini event or not, considering it's in the meantime before the main plot continues? If not, no worries, I'll wait. Oh, also I might have missed something which answers this, but how long aproximately before the main plot starts again?
> 
> In any case, I'll be pleased to join once I get the opportunity^^



Our characters are in the middle of the fight and it's almost at an end. I'm just waiting for @Dreva to get his two guys involved and I'll wrap it up. It's not a realistic time for new characters to join I'm afraid.


----------



## Ravofox (Jul 17, 2018)

Rimna said:


> Our characters are in the middle of the fight and it's almost at an end. I'm just waiting for @Dreva to get his two guys involved and I'll wrap it up. It's not a realistic time for new characters to join I'm afraid.



No probs, thanks for that!


----------



## zenmaldita (Jul 17, 2018)

Ravofox said:


> No probs, thanks for that!


the main plot should continue soon, pls stay tuned uvu

while you wait, you can decide on how you enter:
_*Your character* spots a yacht docked in your town's local women's hospital by the
sea. While known to accommodate the rich, the hospital was also rumored to be an
organ farm and a source of unwanted babies for the black market - extracted from less
fortunate girls._

*Your character...*

A. Works at the Hospital and recognizes that the vessel belongs to the Volpe Family. They take quick
action to receive guests who may need immediate medical assistance.

B. Is a concerned bystander at the docks. They recognize the vessel, and dreads that the Volpes might
have entered the organ-trade.

C. Is an opportunistic merchant at the docks and saw the pricey vessel with wealthy customers.

D. Recognizes the vessel and saw an opportunity to blackmail the family with well-timed photos.

E. None of the above. Please elaborate how you enter this RP as a citizen of Trieste.


----------



## zenmaldita (Jul 17, 2018)

theawakening said:


> Don't worry I'm bad at RPing anyway


please delete your post on the main thread, thank you


----------



## Ravofox (Jul 17, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> the main plot should continue soon, pls stay tuned uvu
> 
> while you wait, you can decide on how you enter:
> _*Your character* spots a yacht docked in your town's local women's hospital by the
> ...



Thanks heaps! I'll work on it


----------



## Dreva (Jul 17, 2018)

I'm sorry people. I fell ill for the last few days and still had to work so I haven't got the energy left to write up the reply. I hope I could start writing my reply today. Just give me a bit more time.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 18, 2018)

Dreva said:


> I'm sorry people. I fell ill for the last few days and still had to work so I haven't got the energy left to write up the reply. I hope I could start writing my reply today. Just give me a bit more time.



Aww, it's okay. *hugs* Please rest up so you can feel better.


----------



## zenmaldita (Jul 18, 2018)

we're all getting sick =D did the typhoon seasonal cold get to your country yet @Dreva ?


----------



## Dreva (Jul 18, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> we're all getting sick =D did the typhoon seasonal cold get to your country yet @Dreva ?



Just the cold apparently. Typhoon really seems to hate my country and they never care to stop by here unfortunately. I feel so left out :c


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jul 19, 2018)

Dreva said:


> I'm sorry people. I fell ill for the last few days and still had to work so I haven't got the energy left to write up the reply. I hope I could start writing my reply today. Just give me a bit more time.


Focus on getting better first. Your health matters more. Feel better soon.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 19, 2018)

And I wrote another fkin wall of text again. I need help.


----------



## zenmaldita (Jul 19, 2018)

Rimna said:


> And I wrote another fkin wall of text again. I need help.


Rimna, my darling, that's not a a bad thing at all
Some of us have made walls before, and separated them because we exceeded the character limit per post. It's nothing to be be ashamed of! You're having fun and that's what matters!


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 19, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> Rimna, my darling, that's not a a bad thing at all
> Some of us have made walls before, and separated them because we exceeded the character limit per post. It's nothing to be be ashamed of! You're having fun and that's what matters!



I actually shortened it considerably. When I write stuff like this, I like to be as detailed as possible cos I can't draw worth shit, and using many words instead is the best way I can show what I"m imagining.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Jul 19, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> Rimna, my darling, that's not a a bad thing at all
> Some of us have made walls before, and separated them because we exceeded the character limit per post. It's nothing to be be ashamed of! You're having fun and that's what matters!



@Rimna 

Word


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 19, 2018)

Er... oops, I forgot about the explosion sending a shock wave across the place.


----------



## zenmaldita (Jul 19, 2018)

warm up sketch notes cos my hand does not want to cooperate OTL




 

Im off the webtoons contest cos my mental capacity cannot handle the requirements lmao
I'll just continue it at my own pace with art I can be satisfied with


----------



## Dreva (Jul 19, 2018)

I think I need to map out everyone's exact positions on the warehouse before I could conceive a proper and synchronized reply from my POV.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Jul 19, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> warm up sketch notes cos my hand does not want to cooperate OTL
> 
> View attachment 35832
> 
> ...




Can you point us to more info about the contest you were doing?

What's OTL?


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jul 19, 2018)

Guys, my character Miles Marsalis is on the move and just received a phone.

Before you ask why I'm telling all y'all this out of blue, if there is a storyline you want to collaborate with me on, use the phone call to write it into my storyline. I can take multiple phone calls and roll with wherever you write. @Zenkiki if you are at the hospital I can meet you there. Also, my character may have a frozen storage locker at the warehouse, if it's alright with everyone.


Wulf Canavar said:


> What's OTL?


Urban Dictionary: OTL


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 19, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> warm up sketch notes cos my hand does not want to cooperate OTL
> 
> View attachment 35832
> 
> ...



Aww. D: Too bad, because I was rooting for ya! Also, love the sketches!


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 20, 2018)

Unicon said:


> Urban Dictionary: OTL



That's how I've been feeling every single day for the past 3 weeks.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jul 21, 2018)

Rimna said:


> That's how I've been feeling every single day for the past 3 weeks.


It's a been a week for me, but yesterday was better. It can't rain all the time, buddy. You just need to survive to see the sun shine.

@zenmaldita Your big break will come. You're too hard a worker for it not to.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 21, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> Can you point us to more info about the contest you were doing?
> 
> What's OTL?


O-head
T-arms on the ground
L-knees on the ground. 

Its something like this.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jul 21, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> O-head
> T-arms on the ground
> L-knees on the ground.
> 
> Its something like this.


This thread is educational.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 22, 2018)

Anyway I can't remember if I said this here or not, but Imma post it again.
Once the mini event is over, which should be soon I guess, I'm going to get my side characters away, possibly on standby, and I'll continue the main story with my main character. The stim pack Kodi took will be the reason why Dex and the hyena can't stay in Trieste anymore.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 22, 2018)

Rimna said:


> Anyway I can't remember if I said this here or not, but Imma post it again.
> Once the mini event is over, which should be soon I guess, I'm going to get my side characters away, possibly on standby, and I'll continue the main story with my main character. The stim pack Kodi took will be the reason why Dex and the hyena can't stay in Trieste anymore.



I think you did, but thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 22, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> I think you did, but thanks for the reminder.



I actually found my post regarding that, I wrote it a week ago. Oops...


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 22, 2018)

Rimna said:


> I actually found my post regarding that, I wrote it a week ago. Oops...



Lol, its fine.


----------



## JackJackal (Jul 25, 2018)

HEYO FROM JACK`A`BRO!


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 25, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> HEYO FROM JACK`A`BRO!


Welcome back!


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 25, 2018)

Anyway, I finished the mini event.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Jul 25, 2018)

Hi guys, going on,a camping trip with my son.

May be out of touch until the weekend


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 25, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> Hi guys, going on,a camping trip with my son.
> 
> May be out of touch until the weekend



Hope you have a good time ^^


----------



## zenmaldita (Jul 25, 2018)

Can we have a summary posted here for the mini event?


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 25, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> Can we have a summary posted here for the mini event?



I'll try to have it done in the next 12 hours or so, and the other players could add to it if I've missed something.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 25, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> Hi guys, going on,a camping trip with my son.
> 
> May be out of touch until the weekend


Ok! Have fun and be safe!


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 25, 2018)

Rimna said:


> Anyway, I finished the mini event.



Yay! Splendid job! 








zenmaldita said:


> Can we have a summary posted here for the mini event?





Rimna said:


> I'll try to have it done in the next 12 hours or so, and the other players could add to it if I've missed something.



Absolutely! I will help out the best way I can!


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 25, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> Yay! Splendid job!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you. I hope you enjoyed it.

Feel free to continue interaction with the characters while I work on the summary, if you want to. I will post in the main thread again to wrap this up, so you can interact with my characters, or anyone else, if you feel like it.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Jul 26, 2018)

hey everyone ive been trying to figure out more of vakarns character. can isa have summary of what happened since i was gone?


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 26, 2018)

@zenmaldita
*Mini event summary

At Trieste docks
*​When the boat reached Trieste, Rimna's former special forces mentor, a jaguar in his 30s named Dex, was waiting for him on shore. He and another one of their team mates, a hyena in his 40s named Kodi, had tracked the monkey down in order to help him with taking out the drug and people trafficker named Jack, an arctic wolf in his late 50s.

Dex gave Rimna some cash to go around and shop for new clothes and gear, and at the end of his shopping, Rimna came across a blue-eyed doberman who's working for Jack.
However, when the monkey returned to the Volpe yacht, he was attacked by Kodi and got beat up to the point where he had to be taken to the hospital to get checked.

After that, the monkey told Dex about the dobermann and the jaguar asked O'Maley if he can get someone to help them, and the irish wolfhound offered the job to Fia(@HopeTLioness ), Wulf (@Wulf Canavar ), Jack and Chris (@JackJackal ). O'Maley suggested that the arctic wolf's operation is most likely being held in the warehouse district down the shore, but Kodi suggested they should also question the doberman as well. So the group got in two cars and drove to where Rimna saw the doberman - he was still. there. Kodi grabbed him in broad day light, beat the shit out of him, got the confirmation that the arctic wolf's operation was indeed in the warehouse district, and then the hyena killed him and dumped his body in the streets.

*At the warehouse district
*​Dex used a drone to locate the warehouse, and with the thermal camera on it, he counted about 30 armed men. However, there was another different vehicle near the entrance: Eid and Vysee (@Dreva ) were there, armed to the teeth, getting ready to attack the traffickers.

The jaguar gave his team a strategy and attack locations: he and Rimna went up a nearby rooftop, where Dex would use his thermal vision on the sniper to shoot the bad guys through the walls; Fia went to a sort of watch tower near the main entrance, Jack and Chris attacked from the entrance by the sea-side, and Wulf and Kodi were to start the assault from the main entrance.

Kodi armed himself with a custom full body armor and his plan was to rush in and get everyone to target him while Wulf provided back-up, however Wulf had a better idea - he suggested he should instead initiate the attack by posing as an inspector. The hyena agreed, and while the farce was taking place, he injected himself with a massive dose of military-grade stim pack, which pretty much killed off his pain receptors and made him stronger and faster than anyone else.

And then the carnage began - the drug traffickers were dropping like flies, being attacked from all directions. Round after round, the thugs were dying without being able to retaliate - Kodi's armor was too strong for them to do anything with regular weapons. And the hyena bought enough time for the others to take out the arctic wolf's crew.
However, Eid launched a rocket which stirred even more chaos, and in the midst of it all, Wulf and Kodi were wounded. Eid then tossed in smoke screens in the warehouse to provide cover for Wulf, Kodi, Jack and Chris.

The hyena wasn't having any of it. The injuries he took in addition to the overdose were frying him alive. He was on a mission to kill the arctic wolf and nothing was going to get in his way, so Rimna had to go after him to help. The two went through the smokescreen, and Dex guided the monkey thanks to his thermal optics. They finished off the remainder of the traffickers on the second floor of the warehouse, and when they got to Jack's office, the monkey had to stop his team mate and give him the tranquilizing serum because he was going to die very soon if he didn't. The hyena gave the monkey a thermobaric grenade, and Rimna threw it in the office, killing the guards and putting Jack in a helpless state. The primate walked in and finished him off, finally putting an end to his tormentors from the past.

*The aftermath*​I am yet to write this, and I can only speak for my characters, but here's what's going to happen:

Dex will pay off everyone as he promised - 12,000 euros each for Rimna, Jack, Chris, Wulf and Fia, and he'll let them split whatever loot they find.
Kodi's in a coma and needs immediate medical assistance. The jaguar will receive a call from the boss of their organization who would have already dispatched a hospital helicopter from Rome to Trieste, where they'd take the hyena away and Dex will follow them with his car. Rimna would then ask if he could continue working for Don Volpe because he needs more money, so he can move away from his dead-end job at the border of Alaska.

I will write this in the main thread later today. Sorry for the delay. If anyone wants to add something to the summary, feel free to do so.

*tl;dr - shit's on fire yo*


----------



## JackJackal (Jul 26, 2018)

Great to be back. But I thunk I'll watch till Chris and I are needed again


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 27, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> Great to be back. But I thunk I'll watch till Chris and I are needed again


Well, Chris and Jack can loot the bodies of goods and weapons. Could they also help search for other victims? o3o


----------



## JackJackal (Jul 27, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> Well, Chris and Jack can loot the bodies of goods and weapons. Could they also help search for other victims? o3o


hold on let me read what happened. I was gone too long


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 27, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> hold on let me read what happened. I was gone too long


 Ok. There's also the summary that Rimna did. 

*Mini event summary
*​*At Trieste docks​*When the boat reached Trieste, Rimna's former special forces mentor, a jaguar in his 30s named Dex, was waiting for him on shore. He and another one of their team mates, a hyena in his 40s named Kodi, had tracked the monkey down in order to help him with taking out the drug and people trafficker named Jack, an arctic wolf in his late 50s.

Dex gave Rimna some cash to go around and shop for new clothes and gear, and at the end of his shopping, Rimna came across a blue-eyed doberman who's working for Jack.
However, when the monkey returned to the Volpe yacht, he was attacked by Kodi and got beat up to the point where he had to be taken to the hospital to get checked.

After that, the monkey told Dex about the dobermann and the jaguar asked O'Maley if he can get someone to help them, and the irish wolfhound offered the job to Fia(@HopeTLioness ), Wulf (@Wulf Canavar ), Jack and Chris (@JackJackal ). O'Maley suggested that the arctic wolf's operation is most likely being held in the warehouse district down the shore, but Kodi suggested they should also question the doberman as well. So the group got in two cars and drove to where Rimna saw the doberman - he was still. there. Kodi grabbed him in broad day light, beat the shit out of him, got the confirmation that the arctic wolf's operation was indeed in the warehouse district, and then the hyena killed him and dumped his body in the streets.

*At the warehouse district*
Dex used a drone to locate the warehouse, and with the thermal camera on it, he counted about 30 armed men. However, there was another different vehicle near the entrance: Eid and Vysee (@Dreva ) were there, armed to the teeth, getting ready to attack the traffickers.

The jaguar gave his team a strategy and attack locations: he and Rimna went up a nearby rooftop, where Dex would use his thermal vision on the sniper to shoot the bad guys through the walls; Fia went to a sort of watch tower near the main entrance, Jack and Chris attacked from the entrance by the sea-side, and Wulf and Kodi were to start the assault from the main entrance.

Kodi armed himself with a custom full body armor and his plan was to rush in and get everyone to target him while Wulf provided back-up, however Wulf had a better idea - he suggested he should instead initiate the attack by posing as an inspector. The hyena agreed, and while the farce was taking place, he injected himself with a massive dose of military-grade stim pack, which pretty much killed off his pain receptors and made him stronger and faster than anyone else.

And then the carnage began - the drug traffickers were dropping like flies, being attacked from all directions. Round after round, the thugs were dying without being able to retaliate - Kodi's armor was too strong for them to do anything with regular weapons. And the hyena bought enough time for the others to take out the arctic wolf's crew.
However, Eid launched a rocket which stirred even more chaos, and in the midst of it all, Wulf and Kodi were wounded. Eid then tossed in smoke screens in the warehouse to provide cover for Wulf, Kodi, Jack and Chris.

The hyena wasn't having any of it. The injuries he took in addition to the overdose were frying him alive. He was on a mission to kill the arctic wolf and nothing was going to get in his way, so Rimna had to go after him to help. The two went through the smokescreen, and Dex guided the monkey thanks to his thermal optics. They finished off the remainder of the traffickers on the second floor of the warehouse, and when they got to Jack's office, the monkey had to stop his team mate and give him the tranquilizing serum because he was going to die very soon if he didn't. The hyena gave the monkey a thermobaric grenade, and Rimna threw it in the office, killing the guards and putting Jack in a helpless state. The primate walked in and finished him off, finally putting an end to his tormentors from the past.

*The aftermath*
I am yet to write this, and I can only speak for my characters, but here's what's going to happen:

Dex will pay off everyone as he promised - 12,000 euros each for Rimna, Jack, Chris, Wulf and Fia, and he'll let them split whatever loot they find.
Kodi's in a coma and needs immediate medical assistance. The jaguar will receive a call from the boss of their organization who would have already dispatched a hospital helicopter from Rome to Trieste, where they'd take the hyena away and Dex will follow them with his car. Rimna would then ask if he could continue working for Don Volpe because he needs more money, so he can move away from his dead-end job at the border of Alaska.​


----------



## JackJackal (Jul 27, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> Ok. There's also the summary that Rimna did.
> 
> *Mini event summary
> 
> ...


0.0 well sh** looks like I missed a lot


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 27, 2018)

Once everything is over at the warehouse district, I should try to do a shorter summary of the whole event <_<


----------



## JackJackal (Jul 27, 2018)

Rimna said:


> Once everything is over at the warehouse district, I should try to do a shorter summary of the whole event <_<


alright. but I need someone to get me back into play. I work with direct interaction


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 27, 2018)

Rimna said:


> Once everything is over at the warehouse district, I should try to do a shorter summary of the whole event <_<


 No, no. Your summary is perfect. No need to change it. 



JackJackal said:


> alright. but I need someone to get me back into play. I work with direct interaction


Give us a moment, and we'll bring you back in.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 27, 2018)

It's almost 3 AM where I'm at, so I'll only post one more scene in the main thread and go to bed.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 27, 2018)

Rimna said:


> It's almost 3 AM where I'm at, so I'll only post one more scene in the main thread and go to bed.


Oh wow. Lol, yes. Please go to bed afterward.


----------



## JackJackal (Jul 27, 2018)

Rimna said:


> It's almost 3 AM where I'm at, so I'll only post one more scene in the main thread and go to bed.


Ywah take it from someone who's literally stayed up all night until 8 AM YOU MUST SLEEP!


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 27, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> Ywah take it from someone who's literally stayed up all night until 8 AM YOU MUST SLEEP!


OMG! I stayed up til 7:30am this morning. XD;


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 27, 2018)

Alright, I'm calling it a night now. I'll see what you have posted when I wake up. Enjoy ^^


----------



## JackJackal (Jul 27, 2018)

Wait can Jack still loot a bit?or   has the loot be taken?


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 28, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> Wait can Jack still loot a bit?or   has the loot be taken?



Yes, you can help us load the loot up in the SUVs that belonged to the thugs, as there are enough of them left for our characters to each drive one if we so desired.

The bad guys in the warehouse have guns, ammo and some cash, while the container on the outside is full of riches. The idea is that the loot will be split even.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 28, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> Wait can Jack still loot a bit?or   has the loot be taken?



Yes. Jack can loot as he desires.  Same goes for Chris if he wants.


----------



## JackJackal (Jul 28, 2018)

Rimna said:


> Yes, you can help us load the loot up in the SUVs that belonged to the thugs, as there are enough of them left for our characters to each drive one if we so desired.
> 
> The bad guys in the warehouse have guns, ammo and some cash, while the container on the outside is full of riches. The idea is that the loot will be split even.





HopeTLioness said:


> Yes. Jack can loot as he desires.  Same goes for Chris if he wants.


Right then but uh be warned Jack has been known to...steal more than his share. He gives up the extra loot if he's caught though.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 28, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> Right then but uh be warned Jack has been known to...steal more than his share. He gives up the extra loot if he's caught though.



It's all good


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jul 28, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> Hi guys, going on,a camping trip with my son.
> 
> May be out of touch until the weekend


Have fun!


----------



## Zenkiki (Jul 28, 2018)

Sorry I haven't been able to post. I have been really busy this last week and slightly before. I am working on my post to connect @Unicon and myself.


----------



## Zenkiki (Jul 28, 2018)

What is unicon's characters name?


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jul 29, 2018)

Pardon the delay, @Zenkiki .

My character's name is Miles Marsalis. He is a gorilla. Here is his character description:

forums.furaffinity.net: Don Volpe OOC Lounge

Mention me here or PM me if you need anything else.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jul 29, 2018)

Coincidentally, @Zenkiki , I now need to ask you some questions about your character. 

Sorry for the double post, guys.


----------



## Zenkiki (Jul 29, 2018)

Yeah?


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jul 29, 2018)

Zenkiki said:


> Yeah?


Is there a character summary of Sabrina? I want to make sure I get the details right.


----------



## Zenkiki (Jul 29, 2018)

Sadly not so quickly she is a white cat with heterochromia. Works there at the hospital and is not that trusting of strangers to reveal herself openly. 
I dont have that much for her I always develop character in the moment.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 29, 2018)

Zenkiki said:


> Sadly not so quickly she is a white cat with heterochromia. Works there at the hospital and is not that trusting of strangers to reveal herself openly.
> I dont have that much for her I always develop character in the moment.



Oooo~ Another cat.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jul 29, 2018)

Zenkiki said:


> Sadly not so quickly she is a white cat with heterochromia. Works there at the hospital and is not that trusting of strangers to reveal herself openly.
> I dont have that much for her I always develop character in the moment.


No problem. I'll ask you if I'm uncertain about anything. I'll work on the piece this morning.


----------



## Zenkiki (Jul 29, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> Oooo~ Another cat.


Meow. Meow meow.. 
Anywhoooo, yeah I am THE kitty here. You try and take my boy @Wulf Canavar you need to go through me.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 29, 2018)

Zenkiki said:


> Meow. Meow meow..
> Anywhoooo, yeah I am THE kitty here. You try and take my boy @Wulf Canavar you need to go through me.



Lol. Actually, "THE" kitty here is Edelweiss (@Le Chat Nécro ) Since she won the heart of the Don~


----------



## Zenkiki (Jul 29, 2018)

But... but... nooooooo 

But I haven't seen here since I joined almost 2 months ago


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jul 29, 2018)

I sit down to write one paragraph to take my mind off things and end up scrawling two pages. For a phone call in a car. 

I have issues.

Anyway, @Zenkiki , I should be pulling up the hospital in my next scene. Any details about you or hospital I should know about?


----------



## Zenkiki (Jul 29, 2018)

Not too much has developed. Only that I stitched up rimna and a doe in a large open room without anesthetics and so that could say something about it. 
If your going to write about me walking up to you, I am waiting in the room somewhere looking at everyone anodizing them up when i hear my name I get up and do something to get you in a separate room.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jul 29, 2018)

Zenkiki said:


> If your going to write about me walking up to you, I am waiting in the room somewhere looking at everyone anodizing them up when i hear my name I get up and do something to get you in a separate room.


I could do that or I could meet the others and help with their wounds. My guy is a jerk with a heart of gold, so it's not out of character. You can decide.

I also see why @Rimna liked my comment!


----------



## Zenkiki (Jul 29, 2018)

You both write novels, but you like to do that,  that is fine. I think if we work on the plot run into something forcing you to call half the squad in to help. That way I could be officially introduced to most of them.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jul 29, 2018)

@Zenkiki @Rimna 

How about I just find you two after Rimna's been patched up? Then I could ask about the hospital records and meet the both of you.


----------



## Zenkiki (Jul 29, 2018)

Okay that should work. Only two walls of words then my paragraph. *sigh* I have a lot of work to do..


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jul 29, 2018)

Zenkiki said:


> Okay that should work. Only two walls of words then my paragraph. *sigh* I have a lot of work to do..


I can write short passages too so we can have multiple responses in short time.

I don't always put up intractable walls of text.


----------



## Zenkiki (Jul 29, 2018)

Do what comes to you. If your in the moment do more.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jul 29, 2018)

Very Zen. I'll take the advice. Thanks.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 29, 2018)

Unicon said:


> How about I just find you two after Rimna's been patched up? Then I could ask about the hospital records and meet the both of you.



Sure thing, we should, hopefully, be at the hospital very soon. Unless I get sidetracked and write a bible again.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jul 29, 2018)

Rimna said:


> Sure thing, we should, hopefully, be at the hospital very soon. Unless I get sidetracked and write a bible again.


Take your time, bruh. I like to write a Testament myself.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 29, 2018)

Unicon said:


> Take your time, bruh. I like to write a Testament myself.



But in all seriousness, I'd like to finally finish this. I feel like I've dragged it on for too long now.


----------



## JackJackal (Jul 29, 2018)

*has been thinking for a while then suddenly realized* I COMPLETELY FORGOT TO BRING IN JACKS BROTHER! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jul 30, 2018)

Rimna said:


> But in all seriousness, I'd like to finally finish this. I feel like I've dragged it on for too long now.


I'll write my piece getting me to the hospital tonight probably, so I'll be set when you're done.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 30, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> *has been thinking for a while then suddenly realized* I COMPLETELY FORGOT TO BRING IN JACKS BROTHER! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!



Who, Damien? For what I know so far, he's still on the yacht looking for Jack. Also, when Jack is finished looting the body for money/jewelry/guns/ammo, can you have him and Chris come and help Rimna and Fia with the valuables? We should get the rp back in gear on the main storyline.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 30, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> hey everyone ive been trying to figure out more of vakarns character. can isa have summary of what happened since i was gone?


Rimna and some of us did a mini-event in the main thread. It's over now and we're trying to get back to the main storyline. ^^ Here's a great summary on what happened.

*Mini event summary*​*At Trieste docks​*
When the boat reached Trieste, Rimna's former special forces mentor, a jaguar in his 30s named Dex, was waiting for him on shore. He and another one of their team mates, a hyena in his 40s named Kodi, had tracked the monkey down in order to help him with taking out the drug and people trafficker named Jack, an arctic wolf in his late 50s.

Dex gave Rimna some cash to go around and shop for new clothes and gear, and at the end of his shopping, Rimna came across a blue-eyed doberman who's working for Jack.
However, when the monkey returned to the Volpe yacht, he was attacked by Kodi and got beat up to the point where he had to be taken to the hospital to get checked.

After that, the monkey told Dex about the dobermann and the jaguar asked O'Maley if he can get someone to help them, and the irish wolfhound offered the job to Fia(@HopeTLioness ), Wulf (@Wulf Canavar ), Jack and Chris (@JackJackal ). O'Maley suggested that the arctic wolf's operation is most likely being held in the warehouse district down the shore, but Kodi suggested they should also question the doberman as well. So the group got in two cars and drove to where Rimna saw the doberman - he was still. there. Kodi grabbed him in broad day light, beat the shit out of him, got the confirmation that the arctic wolf's operation was indeed in the warehouse district, and then the hyena killed him and dumped his body in the streets.​*At the warehouse district​*Dex used a drone to locate the warehouse, and with the thermal camera on it, he counted about 30 armed men. However, there was another different vehicle near the entrance: Eid and Vysee (@Dreva ) were there, armed to the teeth, getting ready to attack the traffickers.

The jaguar gave his team a strategy and attack locations: he and Rimna went up a nearby rooftop, where Dex would use his thermal vision on the sniper to shoot the bad guys through the walls; Fia went to a sort of watch tower near the main entrance, Jack and Chris attacked from the entrance by the sea-side, and Wulf and Kodi were to start the assault from the main entrance.

Kodi armed himself with a custom full body armor and his plan was to rush in and get everyone to target him while Wulf provided back-up, however Wulf had a better idea - he suggested he should instead initiate the attack by posing as an inspector. The hyena agreed, and while the farce was taking place, he injected himself with a massive dose of military-grade stim pack, which pretty much killed off his pain receptors and made him stronger and faster than anyone else.

And then the carnage began - the drug traffickers were dropping like flies, being attacked from all directions. Round after round, the thugs were dying without being able to retaliate - Kodi's armor was too strong for them to do anything with regular weapons. And the hyena bought enough time for the others to take out the arctic wolf's crew.
However, Eid launched a rocket which stirred even more chaos, and in the midst of it all, Wulf and Kodi were wounded. Eid then tossed in smoke screens in the warehouse to provide cover for Wulf, Kodi, Jack and Chris.

The hyena wasn't having any of it. The injuries he took in addition to the overdose were frying him alive. He was on a mission to kill the arctic wolf and nothing was going to get in his way, so Rimna had to go after him to help. The two went through the smokescreen, and Dex guided the monkey thanks to his thermal optics. They finished off the remainder of the traffickers on the second floor of the warehouse, and when they got to Jack's office, the monkey had to stop his team mate and give him the tranquilizing serum because he was going to die very soon if he didn't. The hyena gave the monkey a thermobaric grenade, and Rimna threw it in the office, killing the guards and putting Jack in a helpless state. The primate walked in and finished him off, finally putting an end to his tormentors from the past.​*The aftermath​*I am yet to write this, and I can only speak for my characters, but here's what's going to happen:

Dex will pay off everyone as he promised - 12,000 euros each for Rimna, Jack, Chris, Wulf and Fia, and he'll let them split whatever loot they find.
Kodi's in a coma and needs immediate medical assistance. The jaguar will receive a call from the boss of their organization who would have already dispatched a hospital helicopter from Rome to Trieste, where they'd take the hyena away and Dex will follow them with his car. Rimna would then ask if he could continue working for Don Volpe because he needs more money, so he can move away from his dead-end job at the border of Alaska.​


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 30, 2018)

And with that said, I think it's high time we finished the mini event off. I do feel like I've dragged it on for too long.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 30, 2018)

Rimna said:


> And with that said, I think it's high time we finished the mini event off. I do feel like I've dragged it on for too long.



Yes, yes.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 30, 2018)

I enjoyed it a lot though.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 31, 2018)

@HopeTLioness what I meant with "they laundered the money with the paintings" is that they bought them for a ridiculous price, which they could later sell or exchange for something of the same value, not that they've stacked the money in them. I should have clarified that. 

Or, I misunderstood what you meant.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jul 31, 2018)

Random ass question: How do you guys handle expository flashbacks in the DVRP?


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 31, 2018)

@zenmaldita @JackJackal @Dreva @Wulf Canavar @HopeTLioness

Now that we are basically ending the mini event, I'll write a much shorter summary:

*Event Recap
*​Rimna, Dex, Kodi, Fia, Wulf, Jack and Chris left the hospital in two cars and went to capture one of the thugs, who told them where Jack the arctic wolf was. The thug was killed and thrown in the middle of the street and the group made their way to the warehouse district.
There, they laid siege on the traffickers and killed every last one of them with the help of Eid of Vysee who happened to be in the area.
Amidst the chaos, Wulf was injured and Kodi had overdosed with a stim pack. Dex received a call from his boss that he should take the hyena to Rome, so the two black-ops guys will no longer be in Trieste.

Our group discovered a stash where there were four victims of the trafficking, who are to be taken to the hospital and released. They are background NPCs that I have no plans for and just added them for dramatic purposes.
In addition to that, there's about $100,000 worth of cash and maybe half as much in jewelry and a bunch of AK 47s, glocks and ammo, which will be taken back to the Yacht. Before departing, Dex burned millions worth of drugs, because he felt that if they sold it, they're no better than the traffickers themselves.
There are also paintings used for money laundry, which (un)fortunately will be returned to a museum, unless Don Volpe says otherwise. Our guys will be going back with some of the thug's SUVs.
Dex's boss will make sure the police don't interfere with our return and stay away from the yacht, so we don't have to worry about that.

That's about it. Just waiting for some finishing entries by whoever is interested and I'd say we can continue with the main story. I hope you liked it.


----------



## Zenkiki (Jul 31, 2018)

Unicon said:


> Random ass question: How do you guys handle expository flashbacks in the DVRP?


I think it is just the normal italicized.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jul 31, 2018)

Rimna said:


> @HopeTLioness what I meant with "they laundered the money with the paintings" is that they bought them for a ridiculous price, which they could later sell or exchange for something of the same value, not that they've stacked the money in them. I should have clarified that.
> 
> Or, I misunderstood what you meant.



OH! Lol, ok. I'll edit my post. ^^;



Unicon said:


> Random ass question: How do you guys handle expository flashbacks in the DVRP?



You can either italicize or change the color font for flashbacks. Or even both!


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Jul 31, 2018)

Zenkiki said:


> But... but... nooooooo
> 
> But I haven't seen here since I joined almost 2 months ago


That's cause someone *cough* @Illuminaughty *cough* hasn't responded to my last post. 

Edelwik is the prevailing ship round these parts, but looks like you got Wulf. Don't worry, Edelweiss has her hands full with Malik and won't be looking to steal any canines.


----------



## Zenkiki (Jul 31, 2018)

The goddess lives hurrah! I know the feeling when certain someone's dont post your story arc too. But we are one big happy family here that loves each and everyone of the others, so I cant say anything bad.


*cough* love you wulf but you did it. *cough*


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Aug 2, 2018)

I got bored so I finished it. Let me know if you want me to edit my post.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Aug 2, 2018)

@zenmaldita 

Okay, Zen. The Mini Event is over and we're back at the hospital/yacht. owo


----------



## JackJackal (Aug 2, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> @zenmaldita
> 
> Okay, Zen. The Mini Event is over and we're back at the hospital/yacht. owo


uh what about Me?


----------



## HopeTLioness (Aug 3, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> uh what about Me?


Have you read my post?


----------



## JackJackal (Aug 3, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> Have you read my post?


I think I did. let me read it again.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Aug 3, 2018)

Zenkiki said:


> The goddess lives hurrah! I know the feeling when certain someone's dont post your story arc too. But we are one big happy family here that loves each and everyone of the others, so I cant say anything bad.
> 
> 
> *cough* love you wulf but you did it. *cough*




Sorry about that


----------



## zenmaldita (Aug 3, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> Have you read my post?


yea lemme finish off some things...
for now yall on break uvu we'll get back to running order soon


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Aug 3, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> yea lemme finish off some things...
> for now yall on break uvu we'll get back to running order soon



Looking forward to it ^^


----------



## Alphawolf456 (Aug 3, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> I will update the summary post after I message all my players about this update



hey there Im probably to late now but if there still a chance for me to join this? I seemed interested but never really got the chance to get in. id appreciate it if I could join.


----------



## Zenkiki (Aug 3, 2018)

You could be a worker at the hospital with me or some npc in the background I'm sure.


----------



## Alphawolf456 (Aug 3, 2018)

Zenkiki said:


> You could be a worker at the hospital with me or some npc in the background I'm sure.



you sure?


----------



## Zenkiki (Aug 3, 2018)

Yeah we are about to do the hospital arc. Not that much has been filled out about it just I am one of the more higher up doctor and the file room is corrupt.


----------



## Alphawolf456 (Aug 3, 2018)

Zenkiki said:


> Yeah we are about to do the hospital arc. Not that much has been filled out about it just I am one of the more higher up doctor and the file room is corrupt.



oh I think I can do this when does this rp in particular start?


----------



## Zenkiki (Aug 3, 2018)

No idea it was just put on pause yesterday. We are waiting for Zenmatilda to get on. She is a little busy with her projects at home so maybe a week.


----------



## Alphawolf456 (Aug 3, 2018)

Zenkiki said:


> No idea it was just put on pause yesterday. We are waiting for Zenmatilda to get on. She is a little busy with her projects at home so maybe a week.



Alright thanks for the info just message me when you're ready.


----------



## zenmaldita (Aug 4, 2018)

in the meantime pls read the how to join in the first page. thanks. 

--my wrist injury feels a but better today but i can only type with one finger atm--


----------



## Alphawolf456 (Aug 4, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> in the meantime pls read the how to join in the first page. thanks.
> 
> --my wrist injury feels a but better today but i can only type with one finger atm--



Sorry for your injury hope you feel better but Ill check it out.


----------



## Alphawolf456 (Aug 4, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> in the meantime pls read the how to join in the first page. thanks.
> 
> --my wrist injury feels a but better today but i can only type with one finger atm--



sorry to bother you again I dont want to make you mad and stressed but do you mind telling me how to join? I think it would be better for you to explain it because I dont want to mess up anything.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Aug 4, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> in the meantime pls read the how to join in the first page. thanks.
> 
> --my wrist injury feels a but better today but i can only type with one finger atm--


I hope it feels better soon. I hope you're icing it. 

Also, I'm getting Miles to hospital sometime over the next 12 hours, @zenmaldita , @Zenkiki , @Rimna , @Wulf Canavar , @Dreva , @Le Chat Nécro , and @KingAndais . 

Wow, I tagged so many people you'd think this was a DJ Khaled production.


----------



## Zenkiki (Aug 4, 2018)

So who is everyone in the main room of the hospital right now?


----------



## JackJackal (Aug 4, 2018)

THE JACKAL BRO'S WILL BRING DOOM TO BOTH FAMILIES! HAHAHAHAHA
(jk I was bored so had to do something)


----------



## Alphawolf456 (Aug 4, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> THE JACKAL BRO'S WILL BRING DOOM TO BOTH FAMILIES! HAHAHAHAHA
> (jk I was bored so had to do something)



(Lol that was random)


----------



## zenmaldita (Aug 4, 2018)

Alphawolf456 said:


> sorry to bother you again I dont want to make you mad and stressed but do you mind telling me how to join? I think it would be better for you to explain it because I dont want to mess up anything.


_




_
_On-Going and *now accepting new players.* If you want to catch up, you can 
read through the RP with the help of the *Event Guide* & the *Character Summaries*. _
_*To start *playing you must read through the following scenario, make a choice, and
follow up from there._

_*Your character* spots a yacht docked in your town's local women's hospital by the
sea. While known to accommodate the rich, the hospital was also rumored to be an
organ farm and a source of unwanted babies for the black market - extracted from less
fortunate girls.

*Your character...*

A. Works at the Hospital and recognizes that the vessel belongs to the Volpe Family. They take quick
action to receive guests who may need immediate medical assistance.

B. Is a concerned bystander at the docks. They recognize the vessel, and dreads that the Volpes might
have entered the organ-trade.

C. Is an opportunistic merchant at the docks and saw the pricey vessel with wealthy customers.

D. Recognizes the vessel and saw an opportunity to blackmail the family with well-timed photos.

E. None of the above. Please elaborate how you enter this RP as a citizen of Trieste. _

_Last Updated by Admin: June 20, 2018_


----------



## JackJackal (Aug 4, 2018)

Alphawolf456 said:


> (Lol that was random)


oh trust me. you haven't seen my type of random yet.


----------



## Alphawolf456 (Aug 4, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> oh trust me. you haven't seen my type of random yet.


 
Ill look forward to it.


----------



## Alphawolf456 (Aug 4, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alright thanks for the info I appreciate it. 

For this Rp the one I see myself doing is most likely A the hospital part. Ill catch up soon with this


----------



## zenmaldita (Aug 4, 2018)

Alphawolf456 said:


> Alright thanks for the info I appreciate it.
> 
> For this Rp the one I see myself doing is most likely A the hospital part. Ill catch up soon with this


we're paused at the moment. take your time.
we do a lot of reading in this RP, just so you know


----------



## HopeTLioness (Aug 4, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> yea lemme finish off some things...
> for now yall on break uvu we'll get back to running order soon



Yes. We do need another break. I also wish you a speedy recover for your wrist. I know that can be a pain. D:

@Alphawolf456 

Hello there! We would love for you to join. Please take this time to read the rules and read up on what's going on in Season 3.  If you have any questions, please do not hesitate to ask.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Aug 4, 2018)

Zenkiki said:


> So who is everyone in the main room of the hospital right now?



I know my character is in the lobby signing paperwork.


----------



## JackJackal (Aug 4, 2018)

oh! quick thing to say. Jack Damien and Chris speak spanish as well as english so if translation is needed during full conversations between them let me know. sorry I should have said this in the begining


----------



## Alphawolf456 (Aug 5, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> Yes. We do need another break. I also wish you a speedy recover for your wrist. I know that can be a pain. D:
> 
> @Alphawolf456
> 
> Hello there! We would love for you to join. Please take this time to read the rules and read up on what's going on in Season 3.  If you have any questions, please do not hesitate to ask.



Thanks you seem really kind. I'm really looking forward to rp with you guys.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Aug 5, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> oh! quick thing to say. Jack Damien and Chris speak spanish as well as english so if translation is needed during full conversations between them let me know. sorry I should have said this in the begining


I would suggest italics or parentheses for English translation.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Aug 5, 2018)

At long last, guys, I'm at the hospital. I'll write one more scene in the hospital introducing myself to everybody and then I can start interacting. If you want to interact my character Miles, just let me know and I'll help you out.


----------



## Zenkiki (Aug 5, 2018)

I would wait to come in unless you want to come in when Wulf is being carried to the other room.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Aug 5, 2018)

Zenkiki said:


> I would wait to come in unless you want to come in when Wulf is being carried to the other room.


I'd like to meet the others at the hospital so that's fine. I'll help with the injuries.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Aug 5, 2018)

Unicon said:


> At long last, guys, I'm at the hospital. I'll write one more scene in the hospital introducing myself to everybody and then I can start interacting. If you want to interact my character Miles, just let me know and I'll help you out.



My character is gonna go to the yacht first and ask to work for Don Volpe, and after that's done, he'll go to the hospital to get patched up. We can get a scene going once Rimna is there.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Aug 5, 2018)

And hopefully I'd be able to contain myself from writing walls upon walls of texts for a simple entry or response this time <_<


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Aug 5, 2018)

Rimna said:


> And hopefully I'd be able to contain myself from writing walls upon walls of texts for a simple entry or response this time <_<


Bruh, keep writing those walls of text. Detail doesn't hurt.

I also don't want to be the only one writing walls of text.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Aug 6, 2018)

@Rimna @Unicon 

Guys, we encourage you to express yourself when you write your rp post. I personally enjoy reading your guy's post, because it helps me visualize your characters and what's going on. So please, keep writing the walls of text! ^w^


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Aug 7, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> @Rimna @Unicon
> 
> Guys, we encourage you to express yourself when you write your rp post. I personally enjoy reading your guy's post, because it helps me visualize your characters and what's going on. So please, keep writing the walls of text! ^w^


Thanks, I'm glad you appreciate it! I try to be descriptive.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Aug 7, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> @Rimna @Unicon
> 
> Guys, we encourage you to express yourself when you write your rp post. I personally enjoy reading your guy's post, because it helps me visualize your characters and what's going on. So please, keep writing the walls of text! ^w^



I'm glad you enjoy it, then. I'll keep up doing what I do in this case.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Aug 8, 2018)

Just as a quick favor, I'd just like a quick description of what everyone at the hospital looks like and is wearing. I just want to capture how everyone looks for my scene. Thanks.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Aug 8, 2018)

Unicon said:


> Just as a quick favor, I'd just like a quick description of what everyone at the hospital looks like and is wearing. I just want to capture how everyone looks for my scene. Thanks.



Fiametta is s brown cat with long, dark brown hair. (www.furaffinity.net: DVRP - Trust Me by zenmaldita  she's the 7th character in this pic holding onto the polar bear's leg) She is currently wearing a navy blue agent outfit since she just came from a mission. (
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) Her hair is tied back in a ponytail.


----------



## Zenkiki (Aug 8, 2018)

I'm in casual clothes.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Aug 9, 2018)

Unicon said:


> Just as a quick favor, I'd just like a quick description of what everyone at the hospital looks like and is wearing. I just want to capture how everyone looks for my scene. Thanks.



Rimna will be in his all black tactical outfit. Something like this:




but his trousers are tapered.
And he has light(as in weight and form) hiking shoes, not black leather boots.

And he has a massive gold chain necklace which he got from Jack's body.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Aug 9, 2018)

Zenkiki said:


> I'm in casual clothes.


I thought your character was in a nurse uniform? o3o


----------



## Zenkiki (Aug 9, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> I thought your character was in a nurse uniform? o3o


Okay i guess. I was going with casual clothes to lead Unicor off and let it be an interaction and then swap over to nurse clothes in the second room.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Aug 10, 2018)

@Rimna @HopeTLioness @Zenkiki

Those are dope outfits. I'll write the scene this weekend. If there's anything else you want me add, let me know anytime. @Zenkiki , I don't mind writing the scene as you wanted it. Thanks for the feedback, guys. I won't let you down.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Aug 10, 2018)

Zenkiki said:


> Okay i guess. I was going with casual clothes to lead Unicor off and let it be an interaction and then swap over to nurse clothes in the second room.



I mean that's up to you. I just assumed she was.  My apologies. ^^;


----------



## HopeTLioness (Aug 10, 2018)

Unicon said:


> @Rimna @HopeTLioness @Zenkiki
> 
> Those are dope outfits. I'll write the scene this weekend. If there's anything else you want me add, let me know anytime. @Zenkiki , I don't mind write the scene as you wanted it. Thanks for the feedback, guys. I won't let you down.


No problem!


----------



## Ravofox (Aug 10, 2018)

Hey everyone. Is this still paused, i'm not sure?


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Aug 10, 2018)

Ravofox said:


> Hey everyone. Is this still paused, i'm not sure?



I think it is.


----------



## Ravofox (Aug 10, 2018)

Rimna said:


> I think it is.



No worries


----------



## Universe (Aug 13, 2018)

I’m in I’m wearing mission impossible clothes


----------



## Zenkiki (Aug 13, 2018)

Your not in yet @The Universe


----------



## Universe (Aug 13, 2018)

Oh


----------



## Zenkiki (Aug 13, 2018)

Have you read the story yet and done your backstory? Some of them are hard to do now.
_



_
_On-Going and *now accepting new players.* If you want to catch up, you can 
read through the RP with the help of the *Event Guide* & the *Character Summaries*. _
_*To start *playing you must read through the following scenario, make a choice, and
follow up from there._

_*Your character* spots a yacht docked in your town's local women's hospital by the
sea. While known to accommodate the rich, the hospital was also rumored to be an
organ farm and a source of unwanted babies for the black market - extracted from less
fortunate girls._

*Your character...*

A. Works at the Hospital and recognizes that the vessel belongs to the Volpe Family. They take quick
action to receive guests who may need immediate medical assistance.

B. Is a concerned bystander at the docks. They recognize the vessel, and dreads that the Volpes might
have entered the organ-trade.

C. Is an opportunistic merchant at the docks and saw the pricey vessel with wealthy customers.

D. Recognizes the vessel and saw an opportunity to blackmail the family with well-timed photos.

E. None of the above. Please elaborate how you enter this RP as a citizen of Trieste. 

_Last Updated by Admin: June 20, 2018_


----------



## Universe (Aug 13, 2018)

E is a secret agent working with the FBI


----------



## Zenkiki (Aug 13, 2018)

Well then your character is going to get kicked down because we dont like the fuzz.


----------



## Universe (Aug 13, 2018)

Oh I can change it to just secret agent I don’t have to work for the FBI


----------



## Zenkiki (Aug 13, 2018)

@HopeTLioness can you help him figure out what is going on?

TU you should read at least season 3 to understand before you choose who you are it starts on page 57 half way down. (I believe.)


----------



## Universe (Aug 13, 2018)

I just want to be a secret agent I could be a civilian spy


----------



## Zenkiki (Aug 13, 2018)

If you read the story you can figure out what is going on and can make a better character than if you just make one not knowing the world.


----------



## Universe (Aug 13, 2018)

Ok


----------



## zenmaldita (Aug 13, 2018)

thank you @Zenkiki for handling that ^^
@The Universe if you dive into this RP without knowing a thing, people will continue on assuming that you do and you might get confused.
I prepped up links in the first page of this thread for summaries and key plot points to inform would be joiners

pls note that the RP is also paused at the moment and I do not allow postings from newcommers yet so if you're still interested, then you can back read or work on your character in the meantime.


----------



## Universe (Aug 14, 2018)

Ok


----------



## Zenkiki (Aug 14, 2018)

Small thing is that you should just hit the like message if you understand and would respond with okay or some other one word response. It will keep the chat clear of the one liners.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Aug 15, 2018)

Hey guys. Just letting you know that I am moving this weekend. I am also starting class Monday. So wish me luck! ^^


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Aug 15, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> Hey guys. Just letting you know that I am moving this weekend. I am also starting class Monday. So wish me luck! ^^


GOOD LUCK!


----------



## HopeTLioness (Aug 15, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> GOOD LUCK!



THANK YOU!


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Aug 15, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> Hey guys. Just letting you know that I am moving this weekend. I am also starting class Monday. So wish me luck! ^^


Good luck and work hard! I hope to hear about it.


----------



## Asassinator (Aug 16, 2018)

Sorry for disappearing for a while. I won't be as active as I use to be, but I'll try. So what has happened ever since I left?


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Aug 16, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> Hey guys. Just letting you know that I am moving this weekend. I am also starting class Monday. So wish me luck! ^^



Same.  Very much good luck!

-Wulf


----------



## HopeTLioness (Aug 21, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Sorry for disappearing for a while. I won't be as active as I use to be, but I'll try. So what has happened ever since I left?


Hey! We finished the mini-event and have new peeps in the rp!


----------



## HopeTLioness (Aug 21, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> Same.  Very much good luck!
> 
> -Wulf



Moving or attending classes? If so, good luck to you too! I have officially moved into my new apartment with a roommate that I hardly see from time-to-time. This is such a whole new experience for me! >w<


----------



## Zenkiki (Aug 21, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> Moving or attending classes? If so, good luck to you too! I have officially moved into my new apartment with a roommate that I hardly see from time-to-time. This is such a whole new experience for me! >w<


Good luck and have fun. I hope you two get along well enough not to kill each other. It would suck to loose you so soon.


----------



## zenmaldita (Aug 22, 2018)

Zenkiki said:


> Good luck and have fun. I hope you two get along well enough not to kill each other. It would suck to loose you so soon.


let's not kill her off so soon hahaha

hello everyone~ just started rereading everything that happened in the main RP thread last night! I haven't finished yet but damn you guys are getting really good at this
you all did a stellar job and I'm excited to get back on track with you all <3


----------



## JackJackal (Aug 22, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> let's not kill her off so soon hahaha
> 
> hello everyone~ just started rereading everything that happened in the main RP thread last night! I haven't finished yet but damn you guys are getting really good at this
> you all did a stellar job and I'm excited to get back on track with you all <3


aww thanks zen^^



HopeTLioness said:


> Moving or attending classes? If so, good luck to you too! I have officially moved into my new apartment with a roommate that I hardly see from time-to-time. This is such a whole new experience for me! >w<


good luck hope! enjoy your new home^^


----------



## HopeTLioness (Aug 22, 2018)

Zenkiki said:


> Good luck and have fun. I hope you two get along well enough not to kill each other. It would suck to loose you so soon.



She's nice. Just don't jinx it. XP



zenmaldita said:


> let's not kill her off so soon hahaha
> 
> hello everyone~ just started rereading everything that happened in the main RP thread last night! I haven't finished yet but damn you guys are getting really good at this
> you all did a stellar job and I'm excited to get back on track with you all <3



Yay~! I'm glad! <3


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Aug 22, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> Moving or attending classes? If so, good luck to you too! I have officially moved into my new apartment with a roommate that I hardly see from time-to-time. This is such a whole new experience for me! >w<



Just meant, "same to you"
<Grin>




zenmaldita said:


> let's not kill her off so soon hahaha
> 
> hello everyone~ just started rereading everything that happened in the main RP thread last night! I haven't finished yet but damn you guys are getting really good at this
> you all did a stellar job and I'm excited to get back on track with you all <3




Sweet


----------



## zenmaldita (Aug 23, 2018)

I caught up! You guys made an intriguing event
hats off to @Rimna for a job well done at making the sideplot for everyone to enjoy


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Aug 23, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> I caught up! You guys made an intriguing event
> hats off to @Rimna for a job well done at making the sideplot for everyone to enjoy


----------



## HopeTLioness (Aug 24, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> I caught up! You guys made an intriguing event
> hats off to @Rimna for a job well done at making the sideplot for everyone to enjoy





Rimna said:


>


----------



## Avalanche5 (Aug 24, 2018)

I'm confused, where is the actual RP?


----------



## Zenkiki (Aug 24, 2018)

Don Volpe [paused] it will be a few pages away since none has posted for a while because we are waiting.
You are new so you cannot post for a little. Plus you need to go through all the intro and backstory process here first.

_



_
_On-Going and *now accepting new players.* If you want to catch up, you can 
read through the RP with the help of the *Event Guide* & the *Character Summaries*. _
_*To start *playing you must read through thefollowing scenario, make a choice, and
follow up from there._

_*Your character* spots a yacht docked in your town's local women's hospital by the
sea. While known to accommodate the rich, the hospital was also rumored to be an
organ farm and a source of unwanted babies for the black market - extracted from less
fortunate girls._

*Your character...*

A. Works at the Hospital and recognizes that the vessel belongs to the Volpe Family. They take quick
action to receive guests who may needimmediate medical assistance.

B. Is a concerned bystander at the docks. They recognize the vessel, and dreads that the Volpes might
have entered the organ-trade.

C. Is an opportunistic merchant at the docks and saw the pricey vessel with wealthy customers.

D. Recognizes the vessel and saw an opportunity to blackmail the family with well-timed photos.

E. None of the above. Please elaborate how you enter this RP as a citizen of Trieste. 

_Last Updated by Admin: June 20, 2018_


----------



## zenmaldita (Aug 24, 2018)

you can find the main RP thread here: forums.furaffinity.net: Don Volpe [Season 3 • PAUSED]
but it's paused for now


----------



## HopeTLioness (Aug 24, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> you can find the main RP thread here: forums.furaffinity.net: Don Volpe [Season 3 • PAUSED]
> but it's paused for now


Love the new icon! Is he drinking tea or wine?


----------



## zenmaldita (Aug 25, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> Love the new icon! Is he drinking tea or wine?


espresso xD


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Aug 25, 2018)

Everybody's switching up their icon game, I see. I already said this before, but snazzy new icon, @zenmaldita .

I'm finishing the scene where I enter the hospital and meet everybody there. I post the scene here because I don't want to be presumptuous with other people's characters. If I get something wrong and you just want something tweaked, let me know so I can correct it lickety-split. 

Peace.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Aug 26, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> I caught up! You guys made an intriguing event
> hats off to @Rimna for a job well done at making the sideplot for everyone to enjoy




Agree!

Thanks, man.  It was cool.  Well done.

Wulf


----------



## HopeTLioness (Aug 27, 2018)

*Waiting patiently for the rp to come back.*


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Aug 27, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> *Waiting patiently for the rp to come back.*


I'll probably wind up posting my scene tonight. Any plot ideas are welcome.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Aug 27, 2018)

Unicon said:


> I'll probably wind up posting my scene tonight. Any plot ideas are welcome.



I kinda wanna wait til Zen makes a post to get things rollin'. owo


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Aug 27, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> I kinda wanna wait til Zen makes a post to get things rollin'. owo








jk, looking forward to getting back to the main story


----------



## JackJackal (Aug 27, 2018)

Rimna said:


> jk, looking forward to getting back to the main story


Likewise my friend.  This rp is the best I've been in. ^^


----------



## Asassinator (Aug 27, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> *Waiting patiently for the rp to come back.*


I'm still catching up on what has happened xD


----------



## HopeTLioness (Sep 7, 2018)




----------



## Miles Marsalis (Sep 8, 2018)

Guys, I'm considering putting together an extended mini-event in this month for DVRP. I don't want spoil any twists, but it's going to be a mystery and revenge thriller with something for everyone.  If you're interested in it, please mention me here in the OOC Lounge or PM me so I can ask a few questions and to do this right. If you have ideas, I'd be happy to here them. 

I'm really looking forward to this.


----------



## zenmaldita (Sep 8, 2018)

it's been so busy lately and I'm having difficulties returning to the RP - I just got no juice. I can't come back yet so I sanctioned Unicon's mini event to entertain you all xD Have fun and kill all the damn NPCs he comes up with lmao (pls dont)


----------



## HopeTLioness (Sep 8, 2018)

Unicon said:


> Guys, I'm considering putting together an extended mini-event in this month for DVRP. I don't want spoil any twists, but it's going to be a mystery and revenge thriller with something for everyone.  If you're interested in it, please mention me here in the OOC Lounge or PM me so I can ask a few questions and to do this right. If you have ideas, I'd be happy to here them.
> 
> I'm really looking forward to this.


 I'm down for another mini-event. 



zenmaldita said:


> it's been so busy lately and I'm having difficulties returning to the RP - I just got no juice. I can't come back yet so I sanctioned Unicon's mini event to entertain you all xD Have fun and kill all the damn NPCs he comes up with lmao (pls dont)


I noticed! >w< But its fine! We'll just do another event while we wait.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Sep 9, 2018)

Unicon said:


> Guys, I'm considering putting together an extended mini-event in this month for DVRP. I don't want spoil any twists, but it's going to be a mystery and revenge thriller with something for everyone.  If you're interested in it, please mention me here in the OOC Lounge or PM me so I can ask a few questions and to do this right. If you have ideas, I'd be happy to here them.
> 
> I'm really looking forward to this.



Sure thing, count me in.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Sep 9, 2018)

Alright, everybody. 

I want to lay out what exactly I'm planning for this extended mini-event and address concerns you might have. In a nutshell, I want this event to be centered around both a mystery to be solved and a hostage situation to be resolved. Players involved in this event can expect the action of a thriller, but also the suspense of a mystery. Subtle, or as close to subtle as I can manage, clues will be dropped enabling players to solve the mystery at the heart of the event. As per the rules of the Don Volpe RP, players are as safe as they want to be and so are their NPCs, but other than that any character can die. There will be stakes riding on solving the mystery. 

You may be asking what the mystery you'll solve is. 

I can't tell you that just yet, but if you're to get an inkling and get started, PM on the forum. I'll need everybody participating in the event to PM me so I can ask them their characters and their history in the RP, which will be relevant to the mystery. This information will help me craft the event better to everyone's characters while giving them the freedom to make this fun. 

If you want a time frame for when the RP will fire up, it will take me about week or two to get all the needed material researched and written up. I'll run everything by @zenmaldita to get her stamp of approval to make I keep in the spirit of the game. However, after you PM me to give me detail about your characters, I can get back to you with instructions for the event. After that, you can post in the RP and I can immediately posting events that affect your character. If you're in a group with other players, that isn't a problem, either, just let me know. 

I'll be posting here frequently to keep you updated on the status of the event.

I'm looking forward to the fun we're going to have.


----------



## JackJackal (Sep 10, 2018)

Holy moly I've been gone for a while.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Sep 10, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> Holy moly I've been gone for a while.



Welcome back.


----------



## JackJackal (Sep 10, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> Welcome back.


Glad to be back^^


----------



## Asassinator (Sep 10, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> Welcome back.





JackJackal said:


> Glad to be back^^


Have either of you PMed Unicon yet?


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Sep 11, 2018)

I forgot to mention that if you have any questions or concerns, feel free to also use the OOC Lounge as well to contact me.


----------



## JackJackal (Sep 11, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Have either of you PMed Unicon yet?


About what?


----------



## Asassinator (Sep 11, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> About what?





Unicon said:


> I can't tell you that just yet, but if you're to get an inkling and get started, PM on the forum. I'll need everybody participating in the event to PM me so I can ask them their characters and their history in the RP, which will be relevant to the mystery. This information will help me craft the event better to everyone's characters while giving them the freedom to make this fun.


----------



## JackJackal (Sep 11, 2018)

Oh. No I haven't.  But my pms aren't working for some reason


----------



## Asassinator (Sep 11, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> Oh. No I haven't.  But my pms aren't working for some reason


Oh. Well, maybe you can just mention him on here then he’ll respond?


----------



## HopeTLioness (Sep 11, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Have either of you PMed Unicon yet?



Yes I did.


----------



## Asassinator (Sep 11, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> Yes I did.


Did you make it super long? Because that’s what I’m doing, for I am not good at paraphrasing...


----------



## HopeTLioness (Sep 11, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Did you make it super long? Because that’s what I’m doing, for I am not good at paraphrasing...



Not really. But I made sure to answer all of his questions to the best of my abilities. o3o


----------



## Asassinator (Sep 11, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> Not really. But I made sure to answer all of his questions to the best of my abilities. o3o


Oh, ok!


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 11, 2018)

May someone explain to me what this thread is about?


----------



## HopeTLioness (Sep 11, 2018)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> May someone explain to me what this thread is about?



Hello! This thread is for OOC comments for the Don Volp RP. That way, people can catch up and not get flooded with a lot of OOC comments and only have rp replies. Here, you can discuss about the rp, post pics that relates to the rp, or just to say "hi"!


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 12, 2018)

What type of rp is that?


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Sep 12, 2018)

In the next couple of days, I should have written enough to kick off the initiating scenes for the extended mini-event. I'll start messaging people who have PMed me for permission to involve and engage to their characters. I'm thrilled with the responses I've been getting so far. I hope everybody is doing well.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 12, 2018)

And more important question. Can i join?


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Sep 12, 2018)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> What type of rp is that?



Present-day mafia drama would be an accurate way to describe it, I think.


----------



## Asassinator (Sep 12, 2018)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> And more important question. Can i join?


You might need to PM @Unicon to check

Also:


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 12, 2018)

Hmm... The fact that I cannot DM Mr. Unicon propably means I'm out?


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Sep 12, 2018)

@HistoricalyIncorrect @Asassinator

Only people were following me could PM me, weirdly. I fixed that now, so go ahead and PM me.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Sep 12, 2018)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> And more important question. Can i join?



I would ask @zenmaldita since she is the hostess of the thread. And once you get her permission, ask @Unicon to join the mini-event.


----------



## zenmaldita (Sep 12, 2018)

I gave the go signal =D enjoy kids


----------



## HopeTLioness (Sep 12, 2018)

I just realized something. If you put @zenmaldita and @Le Chat Nécro 's icons together, it looks like Malik and Edelweiss is having coffee together while looking at each other. <3


----------



## zenmaldita (Sep 12, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> I just realized something. If you put @zenmaldita and @Le Chat Nécro 's icons together, it looks like Malik and Edelweiss is having coffee together while looking at each other. <3



here's a full scene ahahah but malik changed from italian espresso to hot coco probably xD


----------



## Asassinator (Sep 12, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> here's a full scene ahahah but malik changed from italian espresso to hot coco probably xD


That's sweet!


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Sep 12, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> I just realized something. If you put @zenmaldita and @Le Chat Nécro 's icons together, it looks like Malik and Edelweiss is having coffee together while looking at each other. <3


Ah yes. He's looking down at her and she's just like "Can I help you?"


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Sep 12, 2018)

Alright, everybody.

I'm using this week to get everybody oriented and to find everything I need to know about their characters for the extended mini-event. So far we have a nice and diverse array of characters which will make this interesting. 

I also want to ask everyone not to discuss the questions I ask and the answers you give with other players just yet to preserve the mystery element of the game.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Sep 12, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> here's a full scene ahahah but malik changed from italian espresso to hot coco probably xD










Le Chat Nécro said:


> Ah yes. He's looking down at her and she's just like "Can I help you?"


 XD Yeah, I can see that.



Unicon said:


> Alright, everybody.
> 
> I'm using this week to get everybody oriented and to find everything I need to know about their characters for the extended mini-event. So far we have a nice and diverse array of characters which will make this interesting.
> 
> I also want to ask everyone not to discuss the questions I ask and the answers you give with other players just yet to preserve the mystery element of the game.



Okay!


----------



## Universe (Sep 13, 2018)

Hi


----------



## HopeTLioness (Sep 13, 2018)

The Universe said:


> Hi



Hello!


----------



## HopeTLioness (Sep 13, 2018)

Skylar2505 said:


> "_historically..._" a voice said



Hey @Skylar2505 , can you please remove your post? You will need to PM @Unicon in order to get permission to join the rp. Also, while you wait, you can read through the rp's past events and character summaries to see what's going on. 

Events: forums.furaffinity.net: Don Volpe OOC Lounge

Character Summaries: forums.furaffinity.net: Don Volpe OOC Lounge


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 13, 2018)

Altight ladies and gentlemen! I am joining to you cause!


----------



## HopeTLioness (Sep 13, 2018)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> Altight ladies and gentlemen! I am joining to you cause!



Ok!


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Sep 13, 2018)

I'm a bit tired from work today, so I'm crashing. I've written most of the beginning posts and I have the general outline of the event fully fleshed out. I still need to talk to a few players who have recently joined about details, but they have about week and half to get all their details in. However, past that point, like Tubbs said in Miami Vice, we can roll with it. Improvisation alongside planning makes a great RP. If you know anybody who wants to join, tell to post here and I'll reach out to them when I can. Thanks for your time and patience.


----------



## Asassinator (Sep 13, 2018)

Unicon said:


> I'm a bit tired from work today, so I'm crashing. I've written most of the beginning posts and I have the general outline of the event fully fleshed out. I still need to talk to a few players who have recently joined about details, but they have about week and half to get all their details in. However, past that point, like Tubbs said in Miami Vice, we can roll with it. Improvisation alongside planning makes a great RP. If you know anybody who wants to join, tell to post here and I'll reach out to them when I can. Thanks for your time and patience.


Please, take your time! As hyped as I am to see the RP rolling again, you shouldn’t rush. Also, I’ll not be able to post during the weekends, so I apologize for that ÚwÙ


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Sep 13, 2018)

I need to figure out what I'm doing. Edelweiss is still in need of medical attention, so I'm going to throw in a new character in to the mix while she's down and out. 
But who will they be? And which side will they be on???
_dun dun dunnnnnnnn_


----------



## Asassinator (Sep 13, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> I need to figure out what I'm doing. Edelweiss is still in need of medical attention, so I'm going to throw in a new character in to the mix while she's down and out.
> But who will they be? And which side will they be on???
> _dun dun dunnnnnnnn_


Such suspense! I’m thinking about adding a new character too, but I’m not sure how I can add him...


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 13, 2018)

hmm... maybe I will as well. Maybe some backup character?


----------



## Asassinator (Sep 13, 2018)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> hmm... maybe I will as well. Maybe some backup character?


It’s your choice!


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 13, 2018)

Maybe I will create someone when the story will develop, currently I do not have many ideas


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Sep 14, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Such suspense! I’m thinking about adding a new character too, but I’m not sure how I can add him...





HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> Maybe I will create someone when the story will develop, currently I do not have many ideas


For me, this is just to pass the time while Edelweiss is incapacitated. Nothing special.


----------



## Asassinator (Sep 14, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> For me, this is just to pass the time while Edelweiss is incapacitated. Nothing special.


Oh, ok. :>


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Sep 14, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Oh, ok. :>


Might even let you kill them off at the end of the event if you're good.  Haha


----------



## Asassinator (Sep 14, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> Might even let you kill them off at the end of the event if you're good.  Haha


xD Depends. Aaron's personality actually changed during my summer break, so now he's just a pacifist  I like him better that way.


----------



## Whimsycal (Sep 14, 2018)

I will enter for this event


----------



## Asassinator (Sep 14, 2018)

Whimsycal said:


> I will enter for this event


Hey Whimsy! Did you PM @Unicon yet?


----------



## Whimsycal (Sep 14, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Hey Whimsy! Did you PM @Unicon yet?


Sure did


----------



## Asassinator (Sep 14, 2018)

Whimsycal said:


> Sure did


Yay! Can’t wait to see you in the RP!


----------



## Whimsycal (Sep 14, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Yay! Can’t wait to see you in the RP!


I am excited to take part in it!


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 14, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> For me, this is just to pass the time while Edelweiss is incapacitated. Nothing special.


In my stories i do not save my characters.

One was shot in guts with a musket, broke his back when fell off the horse which stomped on his head when running away and had infection from lying in a mud with the wound for 6 hours.... but he actually survived 

Next one might not have so much luck


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 14, 2018)

@Whimsycal @Asassinator 

Do not cross my business or i will put cross on you!



(Just joking of course)


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 14, 2018)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> In my stories I do not save my characters.
> 
> One was shot in guts with a musket, broke his back when fell off the horse which stomped on his head when running away and had an infection from lying in a mud with the wound for 6 hours.... but he actually survived
> 
> Next one might not have so much luck


aaaaand now now i am writing the story and the same guy is lying in the monastery hospital as he was trampled by horses. Destroyed liver, stomach, all ribs were broken, dislocated limbs, skull fracture and spine damaged as well as a number of internal bleedings... Should I keep him alive?


----------



## HopeTLioness (Sep 14, 2018)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> aaaaand now now i am writing the story and the same guy is lying in the monastery hospital as he was trampled by horses. Destroyed liver, stomach, all ribs were broken, dislocated limbs, skull fracture and spine damaged as well as a number of internal bleedings... Should I keep him alive?


That depends, do you want he alive enough to go through the mini event? I mean, it would be silly to introduce the character only to be dead in the hospital.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Sep 14, 2018)

Whimsycal said:


> I am excited to take part in it!


Welcome to the rp!


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 14, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> That depends, do you want he alive enough to go through the mini event? I mean, it would be silly to introduce the character only to be dead in the hospital.


I am afraid that this guy is bit too stubborn to die easily. Such are those Slavs


----------



## Whimsycal (Sep 14, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> Welcome to the rp!


Thanks ! Is an honor


----------



## Daithi Aaron Radcliff (Sep 14, 2018)

Greetings all


----------



## HopeTLioness (Sep 14, 2018)

Daithi Aaron Radcliff said:


> Greetings all



Hello!


----------



## Daithi Aaron Radcliff (Sep 14, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> Hello!


How are you?


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Sep 14, 2018)

Hey @Unicon 

PM me please.


----------



## Daithi Aaron Radcliff (Sep 15, 2018)

What's your favorite cartoon?


----------



## HopeTLioness (Sep 15, 2018)

Daithi Aaron Radcliff said:


> How are you?





Daithi Aaron Radcliff said:


> What's your favorite cartoon?



I'm fine, thanks for asking. How are you?

Umm...right now, my favorite cartoon is Steven Universe and the new Ducktales series.


----------



## Daithi Aaron Radcliff (Sep 15, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> I'm fine, thanks for asking. How are you?
> 
> Umm...right now, my favorite cartoon is Steven Universe and the new Ducktales series.


I'm doing good as I'm needing a bit of help on my story series.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 15, 2018)

Im getting impatient already 

What is estimated starting date?


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Sep 15, 2018)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> Im getting impatient already
> 
> What is estimated starting date?


I'm posting scenes tonight, but the main body of the event won't happen for a week and half. I want to give everyone time to join and I need time to put the finishing touches on the main plot events.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 15, 2018)

Unicon said:


> I'm posting scenes tonight, but the main body of the event won't happen for a week and half. I want to give everyone time to join and I need time to put the finishing touches on the main plot events.


Long term, detailed, well organised...


Yes, that is the RP i was looking for


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Sep 15, 2018)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> Long term, detailed, well organised...
> 
> 
> Yes, that is the RP i was looking for


This event could go on for a bit. There are three acts. I want to make sure the storylines are detailed and organized while giving the players the freedom to do what they want. That's why I'm talking to everyone about details via PM.


----------



## zenmaldita (Sep 15, 2018)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> Long term, detailed, well organised...
> 
> 
> Yes, that is the RP i was looking for


haha this was a spontaneous open RP with random choices before but we kinda got really plot driven so....

here we are.


----------



## Foxy Emy (Sep 15, 2018)

@Unicon I would like some information about the RP that I can get without reading old posts and having meta knowledge that my character wouldn't be privy to so I tried to PM you, but I think on this forum you need to PM me first because I am new.


----------



## Asassinator (Sep 15, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> haha this was a spontaneous open RP with random choices before but we kinda got really plot driven so....
> 
> here we are.


Well, this RP, being the first one I've ever been on, is probably one of the bigger reasons why I love the Forums!


----------



## Foxy Emy (Sep 16, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Well, this RP, being the first one I've ever been on, is probably one of the bigger reasons why I love the Forums!



From what Union has said, the setting seems super fun. I have never done a modern crime RP setting before but I know a lot about cyber crime as a CyberSecurity professional IRL so I feel like I could do a present day crime setting easily considering the dark web is where a lot of money laundering and fencing of stolen goods takes place.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Sep 16, 2018)

Unicon said:


> I'm posting scenes tonight, but the main body of the event won't happen for a week and half. I want to give everyone time to join and I need time to put the finishing touches on the main plot events.



 Please take your time, Uni. 



zenmaldita said:


> haha this was a spontaneous open RP with random choices before but we kinda got really plot driven so....
> 
> here we are.



Lol, here we are!



Asassinator said:


> Well, this RP, being the first one I've ever been on, is probably one of the bigger reasons why I love the Forums!



Same! 



Emyrelda Seoni said:


> From what Union has said, the setting seems super fun. I have never done a modern crime RP setting before but I know a lot about cyber crime as a CyberSecurity professional IRL so I feel like I could do a present day crime setting easily considering the dark web is where a lot of money laundering and fencing of stolen goods takes place.



Ooooo~ That sounds really interesting!


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 16, 2018)

I actually want to keep my story based on Eastern European mafia wars. Survaillance, hidden notes, perfect organisations, recruitment by prison Capos, executions in forests in middle of the day and much more. You are being watched all the time but not by police.
That also means a knife under the ribs and balaclavas will be much more common for me (knife leaves almost no trace back) other than guns and suits.
Few things about Eastern Europe?
That also means direct control over football hooligans through drugs (i could have my own army of savages  ) but i think i will scrap this idea. After all the rp does not happen in Poland...

But you never know is there any bigger match nearby...

Yes you will smell a lot of cold war from me...


----------



## Foxy Emy (Sep 16, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> Ooooo~ That sounds really interesting!



I just want to check out my backstory with Unicon so I know it fits the setting well before jumping in.



HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> I actually want to keep my story based on Eastern European mafia wars. Survaillance, hidden notes, perfect organisations, recruitment by prison Capos, executions in forests in middle of the day and much more. You are being watched all the time but not by police.
> That also means a knife under the ribs and balaclavas will be much more common for me (knife leaves almost no trace back) other than guns and suits.
> Few things about Eastern Europe?
> That also means direct control over football hooligans through drugs (i could have my own army of savages  ) but i think i will scrap this idea. After all the rp does not happen in Poland...
> ...



I am not from Poland but my grandfather was. I never got the chance to meet him though.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 16, 2018)

Emyrelda Seoni said:


> I just want to check out my backstory with Unicon so I know it fits the setting well before jumping in.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not from Poland but my grandfather was. I never got the chance to meet him though.


Za wolność naszą i waszą (for our freedom and yours)

My respect goes to you and your grandpa.


----------



## Foxy Emy (Sep 16, 2018)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> Za wolność naszą i waszą (for our freedom and yours)
> 
> My respect goes to you and your grandpa.



I only know a few words and phrases in Polish but I cannot for the life of me spell any of them.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 16, 2018)

Kurwa?


----------



## Foxy Emy (Sep 16, 2018)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> Kurwa?



"Dja me buzzi" (give me a kiss) and "Yak Semmas" (basically hello) are the only two I know by heart (I know my spelling is super inaccurate but it is the best I can do). I remember "dubja" was well but can't remember what it means.


----------



## Daithi Aaron Radcliff (Sep 16, 2018)

Well I'm glad that everybody has their own style story to their characters into their own personas that go with their characters. to be honest my character literally was everything that you could find in a reference. Daithi's outfit came from The Nine Lives of Fritz the Cat, from his outfit that gave me the ideas plus some of my other stories that I have written already.
His name literally came from everything that was from my heritage that nobody knows about besides my family (not only am I African American I am actually Part Caribbean, Canadian and also probably Scottish, Caucasian, and also British.)
Anyway the wolf idea came from a deviantART character known as shred the wolf but the alien part was truly difficult because of the fact that there is it much aliens out there in fiction that have anything to do with a wolf. The only one that came my way was the one from Ben 10. with each chapter that I wrote for him it became so obvious that I needed to point out a lot of things about the character so nobody got the wrong idea about him or felt like he was just another rip off of other characters. 
So I decided to have him have the opposite of myself type of personality.
I never smoked before and only drink rarely but Daithi smokes and drinks constantly.
He has bits and pieces of my personality but he has more of that arrogant cocky style character that knows right from wrong but sometimes gets it mixed up.
and the big thing about my character, he grows with each role play and I try to make sure that things don't go too crazy in any roleplay that I do with him because I don't want him to feel like he has to change just like I feel like I shouldn't have to change who I am just to make the role play fit. 
He is always that guy that would make you feel like you are talking with Deadpool or Foamy the Squirrel because those two were the characters that I grew up watching or reading about online.
He's literally my opposite that is who I am inside.
but the real character that got me the full idea of who he is was a little video game called Conker's bad fur day. I used to play the version on the Xbox all the time when I went to my brother's dad's house, it was really fun and also very interesting as Dai is everything that I looked at when it comes to cartoons but he's not afraid to seeing how he feels either.
to put it frankly when he is happy he is literally the life of the party and willing to make other people happy but when he is jealous or angry he will literally be that dark slapstick character that would have a axe in one hand and a bomb in the other....

Dai there's one of my best creations as I am hoping that I can role-play with so many other people so his story longer than just 10 chapters as I'm really excited to see what I do with him.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 16, 2018)

Haha! Daj mi buzi which is silly way to say "kiss me" in direct translation it means "give me facey (?)" And "Jak się masz?" Which means "how are you doing?"
"Dubja" actually sounds more Ukrainian or Russian, it is fairly easy to distinguish Polish from other Slavonic languages for overusing different types of SH CH SCH RSH(and more) we sound like paperbag left on wind 

Aaand the iconic Kurwa! (Depending on situation it means either "whore" or "fuck" but not "to fuck" Pronounced Kurva) which could be only a stereotype but we really say it so much that it can be used as saying comma in the sentence.


Once you know kurwa you know around.... 95% of dictionary
It is also a multitool

Edit: Did you meant Dupa instead of Dubija? Dupa means ass


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 16, 2018)

Daithi Aaron Radcliff said:


> Well I'm glad that everybody has their own style story to their characters into their own personas that go with their characters. to be honest my character literally was everything that you could find in a reference. Daithi's outfit came from The Nine Lives of Fritz the Cat, from his outfit that gave me the ideas plus some of my other stories that I have written already.
> His name literally came from everything that was from my heritage that nobody knows about besides my family (not only am I African American I am actually Part Caribbean, Canadian and also probably Scottish, Caucasian, and also British.)
> Anyway the wolf idea came from a deviantART character known as shred the wolf but the alien part was truly difficult because of the fact that there is it much aliens out there in fiction that have anything to do with a wolf. The only one that came my way was the one from Ben 10. with each chapter that I wrote for him it became so obvious that I needed to point out a lot of things about the character so nobody got the wrong idea about him or felt like he was just another rip off of other characters.
> So I decided to have him have the opposite of myself type of personality.
> ...


If i could give you and advice then i would not reccomend to give entire description of your character. It kills the suspense and gives other players hooks against you.
My guy is from Eastern Europe but he might prefer wine over vodka. I will reveal that during the rp

But i like the description.
Reminds my of good old days when i still had mohawk


----------



## Foxy Emy (Sep 16, 2018)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> Haha! Daj mi buzi which is silly way to say "kiss me" in direct translation it means "give me facey (?)" And "Jak się masz?" Which means "how are you doing?"
> "Dubja" actually sounds more Ukrainian or Russian, it is fairly easy to distinguish Polish from other Slavonic languages for overusing different types of SH CH SCH RSH(and more) we sound like paperbag left on wind
> 
> Aaand the iconic Kurwa! (Depending on situation it means either "whore" or "fuck" but not "to fuck" Pronounced Kurva) which could be only a stereotype but we really say it so much that it can be used as saying comma in the sentence.
> ...



No, I didn't mean dupa. I found the spelling, it was "dobja."



HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> If i could give you and advice then i would not reccomend to give entire description of your character. It kills the suspense and gives other players hooks against you.
> My guy is from Eastern Europe but he might prefer wine over vodka. I will reveal that during the rp
> 
> But i like the description.
> Reminds my of good old days when i still had mohawk



I try my best to keep knowledge that the other characters wouldn't have a secret and I do my best to get all of my knowledge about other characters in character so I don't accidentally meta something.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 16, 2018)

Emyrelda Seoni said:


> No, I didn't mean dupa. I found the spelling, it was "dobja."
> 
> 
> 
> I try my best to keep knowledge that the other characters wouldn't have a secret and I do my best to get all of my knowledge about other characters in character so I don't accidentally meta something.


Well it is supposed to be family after all but this is cold business and i look at life as it is. I also only start at this rp but i want to keep things tense, for me and others... i trust the people on this forum as (experienced after a recent breakup) they have really helped me after they have told me about their experiences and how they have dealt with them


But here is a sub world! Mafia! We have guns pointing at us for 24/7 and some of them might be from behind!

Hmm.... maybe i will make my guy have paranoia after being watched all the time in Ukraine few years back? Sounds like not the worst idea.

But now to close everything in one sentence...
"Rat out now, regret later"

Maybe i will make him talk in Eastern Manner and sometimes it could give him trouble with communicating.

But it is only maybe and i do not know will i really implement those ideas. Now i will keep shut about this topic.

(Why the hell do i get so hyped over the rp...)


----------



## Foxy Emy (Sep 16, 2018)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> Well it is supposed to be family after all but this is cold business and i look at life as it is. I also only start at this rp but i want to keep things tense, for me and others... i trust the people on this forum as (experienced after a recent breakup) they have really helped me after they have told me about their experiences and how they have dealt with them
> 
> 
> But here is a sub world! Mafia! We have guns pointing at us for 24/7 and some of them might be from behind!
> ...



I am fairly certain that we all do that. I am just really good at keeping secrets.


----------



## Daithi Aaron Radcliff (Sep 16, 2018)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> If i could give you and advice then i would not reccomend to give entire description of your character. It kills the suspense and gives other players hooks against you.
> My guy is from Eastern Europe but he might prefer wine over vodka. I will reveal that during the rp
> 
> But i like the description.
> Reminds my of good old days when i still had mohawk


I know as I'm not trying to step on anybody's toes about this I'm just being a bit honest about the character in himself as it is something that is a problem with me where I can't help but be honest.


----------



## Foxy Emy (Sep 16, 2018)

Daithi Aaron Radcliff said:


> I know as I'm not trying to step on anybody's toes about this I'm just being a bit honest about the character in himself as it is something that is a problem with me where I can't help but be honest.



It is alright. I just don't want to see him get manipulated by the Volpe Family.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 16, 2018)

Daithi Aaron Radcliff said:


> I know as I'm not trying to step on anybody's toes about this I'm just being a bit honest about the character in himself as it is something that is a problem with me where I can't help but be honest.


How are you stepping on anybody's toes?

It is just an advice, if you would like to change something about him later then with current biography it would confuse everyone


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Sep 16, 2018)

It's cool how excited you guys are.

-Wulf


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 16, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> It's cool how excited you guys are.
> 
> -Wulf


"Cheeki Breeki"


-Zbigniev


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 17, 2018)

I have so many ideas already that i could write a short book about it.

Who knows maybe i will


----------



## Universe (Sep 17, 2018)

Hello


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Sep 17, 2018)

Emyrelda Seoni said:


> It is alright. I just don't want to see him get manipulated by the Volpe Family.


@


Daithi Aaron Radcliff said:


> I know as I'm not trying to step on anybody's toes about this I'm just being a bit honest about the character in himself as it is something that is a problem with me where I can't help but be honest.


Don't worry about it. We're all pretty good at not "meta-gaming". Basically, if our characters wouldn't have a reason to know something about your character, we're not going to act as if we do know it. Though the Vulpes might have eyes and ears in places you wouldn't expect....

Also, this is all non-cannon. So even if normally your character is a certain way, you can change it up. I know originally I was going to drop the entire necromancer background for my character and I did change up her backstory, giving her a mob connection so an introvert like herself would have reason to go to a mob party. 

Just don't worry too much about it and have fun!


----------



## Asassinator (Sep 17, 2018)

The Universe said:


> Hello


Hey!


Wulf Canavar said:


> It's cool how excited you guys are.
> 
> -Wulf


I'm VERY excited ^w^


----------



## Universe (Sep 17, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Hey!
> 
> I'm VERY excited ^w^


What’s up


----------



## Asassinator (Sep 17, 2018)

The Universe said:


> What’s up


Still in school  and you?


----------



## Universe (Sep 17, 2018)

In bed


----------



## Daithi Aaron Radcliff (Sep 18, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> @
> 
> Don't worry about it. We're all pretty good at not "meta-gaming". Basically, if our characters wouldn't have a reason to know something about your character, we're not going to act as if we do know it. Though the Vulpes might have eyes and ears in places you wouldn't expect....
> 
> ...


I changed a lot about my character as well as he went from being overly serious to being a mix of serious and Goofy.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 18, 2018)

I have created so much backstory to my new character that i will make him canon... Yugoslavian war, Kievan business, post Soviet connections...

Yup he will be canon


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Sep 18, 2018)

Could the people who have characters on the boat do me a quick favor? Post in the OOC Lounge to confirm that you are on the boat. I could look at my notes, but this way is easier. Thanks.


----------



## Asassinator (Sep 18, 2018)

I’m on the boat!


----------



## Foxy Emy (Sep 18, 2018)

Unicon said:


> Could the people who have characters on the boat do me a quick favor? Post in the OOC Lounge to confirm that you are on the boat. I could look at my notes, but this way is easier. Thanks.



Would I know if I was on the boat already?


----------



## Asassinator (Sep 18, 2018)

Emyrelda Seoni said:


> Would I know if I was on the boat already?


I think that depends on what role your character plays.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 18, 2018)

Im not on the boat... but already in the docks supervising production


----------



## JackJackal (Sep 18, 2018)

I think both chris and I are on the boat


----------



## zenmaldita (Sep 18, 2018)

I give @Unicon god powers to move my character Malik, Big Mama, Claudia, @Illuminaughty 's Ribby & Croaks and @Le Chat Nécro 's Edelweiss to hospital rooms cos we've been bleeding for months {errr continuity issues} the rest of the players who participated in @Rimna 's event are at least in the hospital lobby already. No one's on the boat. Please don't steal anything from the boat. {mhmhmhmh}


----------



## JackJackal (Sep 18, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> I give @Unicon god powers to move my character Malik, Big Mama, Claudia, @Illuminaughty 's Ribby & Croaks and @Le Chat Nécro 's Edelweiss to hospital rooms cos we've been bleeding for months {errr continuity issues} the rest of the players who participated in @Rimna 's event are at least in the hospital lobby already. No one's on the boat. Please don't steal anything from the boat. {mhmhmhmh}


Wait the boat is unguarded? Chris: oh shit Me:HAHA! FREE SHIT BABY!


----------



## Universe (Sep 18, 2018)

Hello


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 18, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> Wait the boat is unguarded? Chris: oh shit Me:HAHA! FREE SHIT BABY!


The man with Kalash and 3 stripes on his track suit approached JackJackal and spoke with clearly Eastern European accent.
-What are you doing here? If you look for problem then you have found it! - As he said that he slowly lifted AK and pointed it to JackJackal's face - This place if off the limits! Get out or I will get you out!


----------



## zenmaldita (Sep 18, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> Wait the boat is unguarded? Chris: oh shit Me:HAHA! FREE SHIT BABY!


maybe I'll leave Claudia there =)
she can disembowel the both of you mcgrabby hands



The Universe said:


> Hello


How many times did you say hello already?


----------



## Universe (Sep 18, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> maybe I'll leave Claudia there =)
> she can disembowel the both of you mcgrabby hands
> 
> 
> How many times did you say hello already?


Sorry


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Sep 18, 2018)

*falls out of nowhere*

OwO whasdis


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 18, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> maybe I'll leave Claudia there =)
> she can disembowel the both of you mcgrabby hands
> 
> 
> How many times did you say hello already?


The man in tracksuit pulled Claudia to the side with one hand and aiming his gun supported on his shoulder on the intruder!
-Step aside madam! He might be armed!


----------



## JackJackal (Sep 18, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> maybe I'll leave Claudia there =)
> she can disembowel the both of you mcgrabby hands
> 
> 
> How many times did you say hello already?


Chris: HEY IM NOT A PART OF THIS! me: has dollar signs for eyes now*


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 18, 2018)

Slav looked at the weird guy with disgust... amateur... looked like he just started the career... if he only started during fall of Yugoslavia he could do something now...
Zbigniev charged and hit the man with a butt of the weapon right in the temple. Before he could fall the angry mafioso grabbed him by the neck and pulled him out of the ship...
-Do you really think it is a good idea? To play your games with me? - They were almost running to the deck. Once they have reached it Zbigniev threw him off the ship right to water!

-Better for you if I won't see you again, asshole! - He shouted and started to shoot around the barely conscious man...

Zbigniev was known in his parts as merciless... why did he not shot him right under the deck?


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Sep 18, 2018)

If this keeps up, we're going to need an OOC for the OOC.


----------



## Asassinator (Sep 18, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> No one's on the boat.


So... I’m not on the boat? Because I’m pretty sure I remember being on the boat.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Sep 18, 2018)

I am so lost.

Okay, I know for a fact who was on the boat last were Claudia, Big Mama, Croaks, Ribby, Malik, Edelweiss, Mercedes, Aaron, O'Malley, and Damien. Jack also went back to the boat to report to O'Malley. But since most of the characters has been moved to the hospital, the only people I assume would still be on the boat is O'Malley, Aaron, Jack, and Damien.

Does that help?


----------



## zenmaldita (Sep 18, 2018)

damien....who......oh!!!!!!!!


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Sep 18, 2018)

Oh wait... I'm _not_ on a boat.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Sep 19, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> I give @Unicon god powers to move my character Malik, Big Mama, Claudia, @Illuminaughty 's Ribby & Croaks and @Le Chat Nécro 's Edelweiss to hospital rooms cos we've been bleeding for months {errr continuity issues} the rest of the players who participated in @Rimna 's event are at least in the hospital lobby already. No one's on the boat. Please don't steal anything from the boat. {mhmhmhmh}



Chuckle.

Wulf got shot in tree shoulder and should get seen at the hospital, but we haven't written that yet.


----------



## JackJackal (Sep 19, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> damien....who......oh!!!!!!!!


You forget about damien? He gonna heck you up now!


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 19, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> You forget about damien? He gonna heck you up now!


Still here? Bobcat reloaded his weapon...


----------



## Asassinator (Sep 19, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> I am so lost.
> 
> Okay, I know for a fact who was on the boat last were Claudia, Big Mama, Croaks, Ribby, Malik, Edelweiss, Mercedes, Aaron, O'Malley, and Damien. Jack also went back to the boat to report to O'Malley. But since most of the characters has been moved to the hospital, the only people I assume would still be on the boat is O'Malley, Aaron, Jack, and Damien.
> 
> Does that help?


It definitely does  Thanks!


JackJackal said:


> You forget about damien? He gonna heck you up now!


He still has to deal with Aaron first xD


----------



## JackJackal (Sep 19, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> It definitely does  Thanks!
> 
> He still has to deal with Aaron first xD


*best jigsaw impression* hello Aaron. I want to play a game


----------



## Foxy Emy (Sep 19, 2018)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> Still here? Bobcat reloaded his weapon...



"Fuck fuck fuck shit fuck fuck fuck" says a short red fox running closer looking behind her.

She is wearing black combat boots, galaxy print leggings, a short black skirt, and a v-neck proudly displaying the Jolly Roger with a yellow skull and cross bones instead of the usual white.

She crashes into Jack Jackal and they both tumble over.

She looks up at Bobcat.

"Oh this is perfect! You with the gun, keep standing exactly like that."

She helps Jack Jackal up and and slips a credit card with the name "Laura K. Reign" on it into his pocket, along with a small black flash drive.

"You two just... keep doing what you were doing before" she says, running off, leaving the other two befuddled.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 19, 2018)

Emyrelda Seoni said:


> "Fuck fuck fuck shit fuck fuck fuck" says a short red fox running closer looking behind her.
> 
> She is wearing black combat boots, galaxy print leggings, a short black skirt, and a v-neck proudly displaying the Jolly Roger with a yellow skull and cross bones instead of the usual white.
> 
> ...



Without thinking twice the Slav shot the wall in front of her!

-Stop for fox's sake! - Zbigniev shouted with hostile voice - hands up and move back over here... backwards!

He was still pointing his machinegun at JackJackal's face. In such a position that he could shoot two of the at the same time. He learned that during events in Srebnitsa.

-Face the wall! BOTH OF YOU! Legs wide and hands up! - Zbigniev started to lose control over his actions...

-Alright... calm down... CALM THE F*CK DOWN BOBCAT! Now you two will tell me... you will fuc**g tell me what are you doing here and if not!

He sprayed around their heads, missing with an inch


----------



## Foxy Emy (Sep 19, 2018)

The short fox does as asked. "Easy with that itchy trigger finger there. I don't want any trouble. I was just enjoying some coffee and installing an OS on my new laptop when I overheard the police asking around about me. I'm wanted for a string of crimes I didn't commit. I thought this would be a good short cut since I couldn't take my bike. Pretty please, could you just let me go? I promise, I will be out of your fur in a heartbeat."


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 19, 2018)

Emyrelda Seoni said:


> The short fox does as asked. "Easy with that itchy trigger finger there. I don't want any trouble. I was just enjoying some coffee and installing an OS on my new laptop when I overheard the police asking around about me. I'm wanted for a string of crimes I didn't commit. I thought this would be a good short cut since I couldn't take my bike. Pretty please, could you just let me go? I promise, I will be out of your fur in a heartbeat."


-do you know what i hate more than rats? A FUCKING LIARS!

Bobcat grabbed male fox and checked his pockets! Old trick and he was not young in this game.

-ahh so here it must be your it certificate and this must be the Windows software yes?

Bobcat tried to calm himself down... he couldn't... how could he with such a bad lies?

-and you were installing this... on my transport ship? And where is this fucking bike? WHERE? -and he shot few bullets between her legs.

-last chance... you are telling me now the whole truth or I will send you to Ukraine as organ donor!

She couldn't know who the bobcat was...


----------



## Foxy Emy (Sep 19, 2018)

"My bike is a few miles away at a coffee shop. And please, I wouldn't use Windows if you payed me. Too many back doors. And that thumb drive has ransomware on it.

"I was hoping this idiot next to me would plug it in to his personal computer. It would encrypt all his files and tell him to swipe the credit card I left him somewhere to get them back.

"I did write a virus for a boat, not sure if it was your boat but I'm not such an noob that I would need physical access to the ship to install it so that's not why I am here.

"Oh, and as a show of good faith there is a small knife hidden in my left boot and a 3D printed pistol hidden in the other."


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 19, 2018)

Emyrelda Seoni said:


> "My bike is a few miles away at a coffee shop. And please, I wouldn't use Windows if you payed me. Too many back doors. And that thumb drive has ransomware on it.
> 
> "I was hoping this idiot next to me would plug it in to his personal computer. It would encrypt all his files and tell him to swipe the credit card I left him somewhere to get them back.
> 
> ...


Bobcat calmed a bit but there was one thing that could not let him free her.

-what are you doing on my boat? Why are you lying again? Do you really want to know what will happen to your corpse once you will reach Eastern Europe?

Bobcat grabbed her by a throat and pushed her against the wall.

-i have not heard a cops! If your bike is miles away then.... Fucking tell me what are you doing here? -he squeezed her throat hard but soft enough to breath


----------



## Foxy Emy (Sep 19, 2018)

"Please... running... from... Anubis." She barely manages to squeak out.

We really do need an OOC for the ooc.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 19, 2018)

Emyrelda Seoni said:


> "My bike is a few miles away at a coffee shop. And please, I wouldn't use Windows if you payed me. Too many back doors. And that thumb drive has ransomware on it.
> 
> "I was hoping this idiot next to me would plug it in to his personal computer. It would encrypt all his files and tell him to swipe the credit card I left him somewhere to get them back.
> 
> ...


 (I made a Zbigniev as mentally unstable so do not take anything personally, ok?  )


----------



## Foxy Emy (Sep 19, 2018)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> (I made a Zbigniev as mentally unstable so do not take anything personally, ok?  )



Hahaha! Sounds like fun!


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 19, 2018)

Emyrelda Seoni said:


> "Please... running... from... Anubis." She barely manages to squeak out.


-Anubis... on my fucking ship? - he remembered this name... drug deal at new york... someone made a shots. He got shot 3 times there that night.

Bobcat let her go...

-if you are lying... you will have entire Eastern Connection up your ass... first you will show me where is he - as he gave her a gun... without ammo, he couldnt risk a shot to his back


----------



## Foxy Emy (Sep 19, 2018)

She gasps for air. "I don't know... he always sent a proxy to meet me. He said he couldn't risk being seen in public because the other agents were on to him.

"He gave me a new identity here but everywhere I swiped the credit card he gave me, the police would show up and ask employees about my new name, it was tied to a string of murders.

"I gave him the code for Shifter and he thanked me by framing me for the actions of someone else. Probably one of his other agents."


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 19, 2018)

Bobcat believed her... she was panicking so much that she could have a heart attack any second. After all almost everyone wanted her dead or locked up... and she could get entire Eastern Bloc against her. She just wanted to run away on his transport ship.

Bobcat looked at her and felt bit sorry, after all they have had the same enemy...

His attitude towards her and his entire personality changed immiedately

-I am so sorry for my aggressive attitude towards you madam, i thought you were rat or saboteur.

As he said that he reached his hand towards her...
-I am Zbigniev Chmielnicki... i would like to get you a drink as an apology - Zbigniev was mental but even then he had some morales. Always loyal and never hurt a woman or a child

-I also would like to ask you to work with me. I will provide a protection for you and you will search for the scumbag

He wanted to strangle that backstabbing canine


----------



## Foxy Emy (Sep 19, 2018)

"Why should I trust you any more than than that Anubis a-hole? You literally just threatened to shoot me! Then gave me an empty gun to defend myself with!"

She pops out the magazine.

"I knew it was too light the moment you handed it to me..."


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 19, 2018)

Emyrelda Seoni said:


> "Why should I trust you any more than than that Anubis a-hole? You literally just threatened to shoot me! Then gave me an empty gun to defend myself with!"
> 
> She pops out the magazine.
> 
> "I knew it was too light the moment you handed it to me..."


-Answer is simple. You were dashing through my fucking ship. You gave my prisoner some unidentified equipment. You lied to me twice... not even very well. You haven't even told me your name. You think I trust you enough to give you an ammo?

-You do not have to trust me, I just want to get you a drink

Bobcat said it as calm as he could


----------



## Foxy Emy (Sep 19, 2018)

I PMd you my Discord so we don't keep spamming the OOC.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Sep 19, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> damien....who......oh!!!!!!!!


Lol, he's Jack's older brother.



Le Chat Nécro said:


> View attachment 41359
> 
> Oh wait... I'm _not_ on a boat.



Nope, but at least you would have the nicest room in the hospital, thanks to Malik. 8D



Wulf Canavar said:


> Chuckle.
> 
> Wulf got shot in tree shoulder and should get seen at the hospital, but we haven't written that yet.



Wulf was taken inside of the hospital with Chris' help.


----------



## JackJackal (Sep 19, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> Wulf was taken inside of the hospital with Chris' help.


HELL YEAH HE WAS


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Sep 20, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> Lol, he's Jack's older brother.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





JackJackal said:


> HELL YEAH HE WAS




Heh. You guys crack me up.

-Wulf


----------



## Asassinator (Sep 20, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> HELL YEAH HE WAS


Jack seems a bit too excited xP


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Sep 20, 2018)

I'm about to log off, but I'll be looking to talk to players to nail down details about their characters for the event over the next few days. Just giving a heads up.


----------



## JackJackal (Sep 20, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> Heh. You guys crack me up.
> 
> -Wulf


Heh. I try 


Asassinator said:


> Jack seems a bit too excited xP


I HAVE SO MUCH POWER! Chris: hes high on coffee.


----------



## Foxy Emy (Sep 20, 2018)

I am super excited to get started! Just finished working out the details of my back story with Uni. This will be a Blast!


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 20, 2018)

I cannot wait either... after all Post - Soviet Connections need their man on west as well


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Sep 21, 2018)

I'm posting a few scenes to set up the backstory of the event over the next few days. Please don't post to the RP thread just yet. @HistoricalyIncorrect , I'll PM you to explain some details.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 21, 2018)

This is going to be the night to remember...


----------



## Foxy Emy (Sep 21, 2018)

Unicon said:


> I'm posting a few scenes to set up the backstory of the event over the next few days. Please don't post to the RP thread just yet. @HistoricalyIncorrect , I'll PM you to explain some details.



Sooo, when is the mini event officially going to be in swing? I am eager to get started!


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Sep 21, 2018)

Posted my intro for my new character. You can tell her apart from Edelweiss cause her posts will be in *magenta**.*


----------



## Foxy Emy (Sep 21, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> Posted my intro for my new character. You can tell her apart from Edelweiss cause her posts will be in *magenta**.*



On my laptop screen, the magenta text comes pretty close to my favorite color. A little darker and a smidgen more red and you have the color of red wine.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Sep 21, 2018)

@HistoricalyIncorrect 
Hi there.   How do you pronounce, "Zbigniev"?

zBIG-nev, I think?


----------



## Foxy Emy (Sep 21, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> @HistoricalyIncorrect
> Hi there.   How do you pronounce, "Zbigniev"?
> 
> zBIG-nev, I think?



I assumed it was sBIG-nee-ev, but I could be mistaken.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Sep 21, 2018)

@Le Chat Nécro
Woah, what an intro for the "Actress"   I'm reading between the lines and really.   Wow.

Good intro.


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Sep 21, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> @Le Chat Nécro
> Woah, what an intro for the "Actress"   I'm reading between the lines and really.   Wow.
> 
> Good intro.


Wanted to try something more.... _interesting._


----------



## Foxy Emy (Sep 21, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> Wanted to try something more.... _interesting._



It was very interesting. It vaguely reminded me of Cabin in the Woods.

By the way, I'm new to the DVRP, what is the protocol for season introductions? Do we hop in wherever or wait until Unicon introduces us?


----------



## Whimsycal (Sep 21, 2018)

Emyrelda Seoni said:


> It was very interesting. It vaguely reminded me of Cabin in the Woods.
> 
> By the way, I'm new to the DVRP, what is the protocol for season introductions? Do we hop in wherever or wait until Unicon introduces us?


@Unicon will guide us for the introductions


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Sep 21, 2018)

Emyrelda Seoni said:


> It was very interesting. It vaguely reminded me of Cabin in the Woods.
> 
> By the way, I'm new to the DVRP, what is the protocol for season introductions? Do we hop in wherever or wait until Unicon introduces us?


You can check with Unicon to see if he has something particular in mind.
I've been chatting with him on Discord about it and got the okay to post.


----------



## Foxy Emy (Sep 21, 2018)

Whimsycal said:


> @Unicon will guide us for the introductions





Le Chat Nécro said:


> You can check with Unicon to see if he has something particular in mind.
> I've been chatting with him on Discord about it and got the okay to post.



Thanks you two! That is kind of what I thought, but I wasn't sure. I don't have him on Discord yet, but based on where we are starting off, I have a feeling I may be introduced last... We'll see though!


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Sep 21, 2018)

Emyrelda Seoni said:


> Thanks you two! That is kind of what I thought, but I wasn't sure. I don't have him on Discord yet, but based on where we are starting off, I have a feeling I may be introduced last... We'll see though!


You won't be introduced last. You've already written a scene that is pretty close to perfectly meshing with the other storylines. I'll PM you to discuss the introductory scenes with you soon.


----------



## Foxy Emy (Sep 22, 2018)

Unicon said:


> You won't be introduced last. You've already written a scene that is pretty close to perfectly meshing with the other storylines. I'll PM you to discuss the introductory scenes with you soon.



Glad it fits so well!


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Sep 22, 2018)

Hope mine is ok.   I introduced my characters without really impacting anyone else.   Didn't realize I should wait once you and Rinma started posting.

-Wulf


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 22, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> @HistoricalyIncorrect
> Hi there.   How do you pronounce, "Zbigniev"?
> 
> zBIG-nev, I think?





Emyrelda Seoni said:


> I assumed it was sBIG-nee-ev, but I could be mistaken.


"Zbeegnyev"  something like that


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Sep 22, 2018)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> "Zbeegnyev"  something like that



Za-beeg-n-yev.  Ok

Thanks!


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 22, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> Za-beeg-n-yev.  Ok
> 
> Thanks!


Without "Za" on the beggining


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 22, 2018)

I have an idea! It might be silly and completely ludacris but let's post theme music of our characters... to get to feel them more!
this one will be for Zbigniev, everything is calm until certain moment... then the heads will fall


----------



## zenmaldita (Sep 22, 2018)

--wheezes--
DJ hahahah DJ BLYAT man hahaha


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 22, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> --wheezes--
> DJ hahahah DJ BLYAT man hahaha


----------



## Foxy Emy (Sep 22, 2018)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> I have an idea! It might be silly and completely ludacris but let's post theme music of our characters... to get to feel them more!
> this one will be for Zbigniev, everything is calm until certain moment... then the heads will fall



I am trying to think what song I would use. It could be loud and crazy of soft and somber... either one would work just as well.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 22, 2018)

Emyrelda Seoni said:


> I am trying to think what song I would use. It could be loud and crazy of soft and somber... either one would work just as well.


maybe find two? I was thinking about two as well... maybe I will add one


----------



## JackJackal (Sep 22, 2018)

When do me and chris come in?


----------



## Foxy Emy (Sep 22, 2018)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> I have an idea! It might be silly and completely ludacris but let's post theme music of our characters... to get to feel them more!
> this one will be for Zbigniev, everything is calm until certain moment... then the heads will fall



I picked a song! Send Me and Angel by Infected Mushroom... I think it strikes the right balance of melancholy and surges of energy. The words also reflect the character's mindset (but you most likely have to find a translation).

The two big beat drops in this song ALWAYS get me! It is one of the reasons I like it so much! I always think the build up is done, but then it keeps going and getting more intense. Then I think it will drop again but NOPE! It KEEPS going! When the drop fiiiiinally comes, the sounds they use always catch me off guard; I expect them to sound different so it remains just as satisfyingly unpredictable as the build up.

Ooohhh! This song always gives me such chills. I am happy that I remembered it well enough to find it again. It has been a long time since I have listened to any Infected Mushroom. Anyways, enjoy!


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Sep 22, 2018)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> I have an idea! It might be silly and completely ludacris but let's post theme music of our characters... to get to feel them more!
> this one will be for Zbigniev, everything is calm until certain moment... then the heads will fall



I'm thinking that currently this song fits my character well: Oni final boss OST. When he joined the RP, he was on the run, afraid and exhausted.  But now that he got his revenge and has somewhat recovered, he's ready to hop back in action.

[edit]
And if I decide to bring back my other two characters that took part in the mini event and I've sent them off to be on-hold for the time being, here's their theme songs:

For Kodi the murderous hyena - Doom 2016 OST: BFG Division.

For Dex the eccentric sniper - Roisin Murphy - Rama Lama Bang Bang.  He's as much as a nutjob as his colleagues but weirder and this fits him perfectly.
[/edit]


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 22, 2018)

Rimna said:


> I'm thinking that currently this song fits my character well: Oni final boss OST. When he joined the RP, he was on the run, afraid and exhausted.  But now that he got his revenge and has somewhat recovered, he's ready to hop back in action.


I like it, quick and sharp


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Sep 22, 2018)

Rimna said:


> I'm thinking that currently this song fits my character well: Oni final boss OST. When he joined the RP, he was on the run, afraid and exhausted.  But now that he got his revenge and has somewhat recovered, he's ready to hop back in action.



Oni was a great, great game!  Thanks for reminding me about it!


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 22, 2018)

Rimna said:


> I'm thinking that currently this song fits my character well: Oni final boss OST. When he joined the RP, he was on the run, afraid and exhausted.  But now that he got his revenge and has somewhat recovered, he's ready to hop back in action.
> 
> [edit]
> And if I decide to bring back my other two characters that took part in the mini event and I've sent them off to be on-hold for the time being, here's their theme songs:
> ...


BFG Division! You have won a kilogram of amphetamine from Zbigniev's factory!


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Sep 22, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> Oni was a great, great game!  Thanks for reminding me about it!



I thought I was the only person who's played it xD



HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> BFG Division! You have won a kilogram of amphetamine from Zbigniev's factory!



Well... you see, my characters all hunt down narco traffickers and producers...


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 22, 2018)

Rimna said:


> I thought I was the only person who's played it xD
> 
> 
> 
> Well... you see, my characters all hunt down narco traffickers and producers...


And Zbigniev is professional... and unstable


----------



## Foxy Emy (Sep 22, 2018)

Rimna said:


> I'm thinking that currently this song fits my character well: Oni final boss OST. When he joined the RP, he was on the run, afraid and exhausted.  But now that he got his revenge and has somewhat recovered, he's ready to hop back in action.
> 
> [edit]
> And if I decide to bring back my other two characters that took part in the mini event and I've sent them off to be on-hold for the time being, here's their theme songs:
> ...



Hahaha! Video game music is highly underrated. Also, my all time favorite group dance routine was to Ramalama. I will forever associate that song with zombies because of this.


----------



## Whimsycal (Sep 22, 2018)

I think the theme that would fit Winnie would be this one:






Miles Edgeworth Great Revival! From the Turnabout Jazz Soul. I love the theme. And it just brings the vibe of "I am on the case, and worry not, for I am doing it for justice!!!"


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 23, 2018)

Hmm... out of what i see many people will want Zbigniev's head... gooood

Time to move old post-soviet connections


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 23, 2018)

I have found something better than Avtomat from DJ blyatman

This when situation will be calm.





and here when he takes an aggressive action




heh both are Slavs as well


----------



## Foxy Emy (Sep 23, 2018)

I got the go ahead to post in the RP from @Unicon! <3

You will recognize Di... Laura's words in *bold* and my NPC's words in _italics_. Laura hasn't done much talking yet but there is a good reason for that.


----------



## Foxy Emy (Sep 23, 2018)

I really enjoyed all those security references you made there with Virgin and Bobcat @Unicon! It shows you know your stuff!

By the way, all but one piece of software/hardware I mentioned in my intro is real for those who want to look them up.

Though, if rumor is to be believed, you get put on an NSA watch list for a while if you google 'Tails Linux' in any major search engine. Buuuuut, if that is the case, then I have been on the watch list since I was 14 or 15 (I'm 25 now.... gods I feel old!). They haven't knocked on my door yet so the worst case scenario is that some analyst at the NSA is laughing at me for being a furry right now.

Hiiiii NSA guy! <3 Don't lie to yourself... you secretly want a fursona, too! Maybe they are a field agent, tracking down the Volpe family, instead of being stuck behind a desk reading this like you are right now. Iiiiit's fuuuuun; I proooomiiise!


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Sep 23, 2018)

Emyrelda Seoni said:


> I really enjoyed all those security references you made there with Virgin and Bobcat @Unicon! It shows you know your stuff!
> 
> By the way, all but one piece of software/hardware I mentioned in my intro is real for those who want to look them up.
> 
> ...


That's why I use DuckDuckGo for my searches. ;V


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Sep 23, 2018)

Emyrelda Seoni said:


> I really enjoyed all those security references you made there with Virgin and Bobcat @Unicon! It shows you know your stuff!
> 
> By the way, all but one piece of software/hardware I mentioned in my intro is real for those who want to look them up.
> 
> ...


Also, thanks for the praise.


----------



## Whimsycal (Sep 23, 2018)

Well I was given the okay by our dear @Unicon so time to enter!


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Sep 23, 2018)

Whimsycal said:


> Well I was given the okay by our dear @Unicon so time to enter!


Go ahead and post, Whimsy!


----------



## Foxy Emy (Sep 23, 2018)

Unicon said:


> That's why I use DuckDuckGo for my searches. ;V



Yeah, I see the sarcasm there: DuckDuckGo doesn't get good results.

I like ixquick/startpage because it isn't a real search engine. It is a meta search engine that pulls stuff from Google, Bing, and some other small ones, then smashes it all together.

But even though stuff like that says they don't keep logs, you can't really know unless you work there. I know many writers look up weird stuff, everything from how to make drugs out of house hold kitchen supplies, to how to properly torture someone to get them to talk, to what it feels like to have your lungs outside of your chest. Most of them think turning on private browsing hides those searches from their internet service provider but NOPE!

Tor and I2P are the only real ways I know of to hide those things from whoever you pay for internet service without having to trust a 3rd party, like a 'no logs' VPN provider, and I'm not even sure that I2P is still active.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 23, 2018)

Emyrelda Seoni said:


> Yeah, I see the sarcasm there: DuckDuckGo doesn't get good results.
> 
> I like ixquick/startpage because it isn't a real search engine. It is a meta search engine that pulls stuff from Google, Bing, and some other small ones, then smashes it all together.
> 
> ...


My brain is melting...


----------



## Foxy Emy (Sep 23, 2018)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> My brain is melting...



Too many acronyms and funny names in the world of technology.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Sep 23, 2018)

Holy buck...(sorry for the pun lol)
The amount of detail and storyline is incredible! It really is intriguing and exciting with just the small amount I’ve read so far!
Keep up the amazing work!


----------



## Asassinator (Sep 23, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Holy buck...(sorry for the pun lol)
> The amount of detail and storyline is incredible! It really is intriguing and exciting with just the small amount I’ve read so far!
> Keep up the amazing work!


Hey Tacoma! You interested in joining?

@JackJackal Where’s Damien and what’s he doing?


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Sep 23, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Hey Tacoma! You interested in joining?


I thought it was too late to?


----------



## Asassinator (Sep 23, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> I thought it was too late to?


Pretty sure it’s still open! Feel free to come if you want ^w^


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Sep 23, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Pretty sure it’s still open! Feel free to come if you want ^w^


Ok! I’ll need to think about it though!


----------



## Foxy Emy (Sep 23, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Holy buck...(sorry for the pun lol)
> The amount of detail and storyline is incredible! It really is intriguing and exciting with just the small amount I’ve read so far!
> Keep up the amazing work!



Intend your puns coward! ;V

And yes, this seems like it has gone from a super casual RP to a high-caliber, story-driven RP based on what I have seen. I am trying not to read too much of the past seasons as I want to come in a bit naive about the what has happened.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Sep 23, 2018)

Emyrelda Seoni said:


> Intend your puns coward! ;V
> 
> And yes, this seems like it has gone from a super casual RP to a high-caliber, story-driven RP based on what I have seen. I am trying not to read too much of the past seasons as I want to come in a bit naive about the what has happened.


Same here, I’m hoping to come in naive too


----------



## Foxy Emy (Sep 23, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Same here, I’m hoping to come in naive too



So you decided to join? It is always fun with more people and the rising levels of player chaos! Just as long as the host/GM/whatever doesn't get too overloaded with work by it.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Sep 23, 2018)

Emyrelda Seoni said:


> So you decided to join? It is always fun with more people and the rising levels of player chaos! Just as long as the host/GM/whatever doesn't get too overloaded with work by it.


Yeah, I’ll be sending a msg to unicon to see if I can be eligible


----------



## Foxy Emy (Sep 23, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Yeah, I’ll be sending a msg to unicon to see if I can be eligible



I have really enjoyed writing up Emy as a CypherPunk. It is the first time I have gotten to play such a character even though I am in CyberSecurity. Things will get... interesting... as her work spreads through shadows of the deepweb, grasping at the unsuspecting devices of those fighting against her cause.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Sep 23, 2018)

Emyrelda Seoni said:


> I have really enjoyed writing up Emy as a CypherPunk. It is the first time I have gotten to play such a character even though I am in CyberSecurity. Things will get... interesting... as her work spreads through shadows of the deepweb, grasping at the unsuspecting devices of those fighting against her cause.


I’m really excited to join you guys! I don’t think I’ll have a big part, but it’ll be fun to participate nonetheless


----------



## Foxy Emy (Sep 23, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> I’m really excited to join you guys! I don’t think I’ll have a big part, but it’ll be fun to participate nonetheless



Seems like those who don't participate in crime get participated upon by crime in DVRP. *blep*


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Sep 24, 2018)

I'm reworking a few things in the event to accommodate everyone participating, but I heard there are some new players and people are who interested in joining. I'm going to wait until Friday before I post anything major as result. @TacomaTheDeer and @Ramona Rat mention me on this thread if you're still interested in joining.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Sep 24, 2018)

Unicon said:


> I'm reworking a few things in the event to accommodate everyone participating, but I heard there are some new players and people are who interested in joining. I'm going to wait until Friday before I post anything major as result. @TacomaTheDeer and @Ramona Rat mention me on this thread if you're still interested in joining.


Okay, sounds good @Unicon 
Can I pm you details about my character?


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Sep 24, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Okay, sounds good @Unicon
> Can I pm you details about my character?


I'll PM you in a moment and you can put the details in the PM. I'm formatting PMs pertaining to the DVRP so I can keep track of them.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Sep 24, 2018)

Unicon said:


> I'll PM you in a moment and you can put the details in the PM. I'm formatting PMs pertaining to the DVRP so I can keep track of them.


Okay, sounds good, take your time. I don’t want you to feel rushed :3


----------



## Foxy Emy (Sep 24, 2018)

Unicon said:


> I'll PM you in a moment and you can put the details in the PM. I'm formatting PMs pertaining to the DVRP so I can keep track of them.



Very organized! Much professional! Such wow!

Really though, good on you for being more organized than I ever would be. Owo


----------



## Faexie (Sep 24, 2018)

@Unicon
Yep, still interested :3

I would have two ideas about why I'm here and my overall personality.

The first one is that I have a power (I know, paranormal stuff is forbidden, but bear with me.) that nullifies paranormal activities. Wich means that paranormal stuff cannot exist (or that the paranormal aspects stop working) within a certain radius of me. So the government would have heard of the insane paranormal stuff that happened in season two and sent me over so it won't happen again. So this would just serve as an in-story reason as to why there is no longer anything paranormal as well as a reason why I stick around. I'd be more of a pacifist and pushover who just want everyone to get along. Of course I would need @zenmaldita 's approval since it's technically paranormal.

The second one is that I'm someone's overprotective and clingy friend or sister who can't take a hint (I'll be careful not to be obnoxious) and who just learned what the character is doing ( the character could be a mob or anything else, as long as there is some notion of danger) and I would stick around to make sure that person is safe and maybe change their mind. Also I would know all sorts of martial arts. I would need someone to be that friend or sibling though...


----------



## Foxy Emy (Sep 24, 2018)

Ramona Rat said:


> @Unicon
> Yep, still interested :3



By the way, Rara, it is nice to meet you! I absolutely adore the adorable character design you are using as your avatar! It looks like it was done by a professional cartoon animator! <3 Did you draw it or did someone else?

Also, I may be a fox furry but I love rats (not to eat). I used to have two fancy rats as pets when I was a kid, one (quite ironically, now that I look back) named Furry and the other named S'more. Furry was a blond female and S'more was a male with black and white splotchy coat (like a burnt marshmallow when you squish it between the graham crackers and chocolate).

They are the sweetest, most affectionate little rodents you could ask for! They were very polite and loved people. Furry liked to crawl on my shoulders and head and would frequently wrap her tail around between my upper lip a nose giving me a fancy mustache. <3 <3 <3

They are very smart, too. Neither of them would really bite. If you stuck your finger in their cage, they would lick it to see was a carrot so they knew when and when not to bite. They would have to fit their big teeth around fingers so their short tongues could reach and that scared some people when the rats' teeth gently contacted the person's finger but they never chomped or bit down hard enough to draw blood, even with strangers.

I used to love taking Furry and S'more out to play with them! Furry was a bit smarter than S'more so I could safely take her outside and let her play in the grass as long as I kept an eye out for anything that might swoop her up and didn't let her wander far from me. When I called her name, she would come hopping back through the grass to me hoping for a bit of carrot or a yogurt treat! She knew her name! It was sooooo cute! <3

It was very rare that they would leave droppings on people. Only if someone scared them by swinging them around would they do that and they would always hold their bladders when taken out of their cages for playtime!

Both of them lived very long lives for rats. I am pretty sure both of them lived to be past 7 years old. Most people I knew that had fancy rats as pets only had them live around 3 or 4 years, tops. I was blessed I suppose! <3

My good experiences with rats as pets are one of the reasons I could never keep a snake. I get that snakes need to eat, too, but I wouldn't have the heart to do that to a rat after how wonderful they were to me!

People who think all rats are gross have never seen a pet rat before.

Sorry for the raving for son long about my old pets, but your adorable picture brought back so many happy memories!


----------



## Faexie (Sep 24, 2018)

Emyrelda Seoni said:


> By the way, Rara, it is nice to meet you! I absolutely adore the adorable character design you are using as your avatar! It looks like it was done by a professional cartoon animator! <3 Did you draw it or did someone else?



Oh stop it, you! Yes I drew this myself :3

Also all the stuff about rats I already know, I have two sweet little girls right now (I know, I'm kinda rat-obsessed). I'm glad I brought back all those wonderful memories! I kinda feel like showing off my babies now... The brown one is Dot, the hooded one is Pixie  Also I feel the same about snakes, except that I might get an african egg eating snake eventually  These things are kinda small (about one meter long for females) and have no teeth, and looks really silly when its eating. They don't need to eat any living being (and they can't anyway) so it's awesome


----------



## JackJackal (Sep 24, 2018)

@Unicon  when am I coming into the mini event?


----------



## Foxy Emy (Sep 24, 2018)

Ramona Rat said:


> Oh stop it, you! Yes I drew this myself :3
> 
> Also all the stuff about rats I already know, I have two sweet little girls right now (I know, I'm kinda rat-obsessed). I'm glad I brought back all those wonderful memories! I kinda feel like showing off my babies now... The brown one is Dot, the hooded one is Pixie  Also I feel the same about snakes, except that I might get an african egg eating snake eventually  These things are kinda small (about one meter long for females) and have no teeth, and looks really silly when its eating. They don't need to eat any living being (and they can't anyway) so it's awesome



Really!... though I guess I am easy to impress because I can't make art without a camera (aside from using pretty words to paint a picture)... :/

I didn't make my avatar I am using. I cropped it from a wider shot piece that was half a commission and half a prize I won in a contest. Buuuuut I did try to line it up with the rule of thirds in an aesthetic manner when I cropped it out.

And yes... I kind of assumed anyone with a rat fursona has at least met pet rats once in their life, and most likely cared for one or two if not more. Your little rat babies are cute! Makes me miss mine all the more!


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Sep 25, 2018)

Ramona Rat said:


> @Unicon
> Yep, still interested :3
> 
> I would have two ideas about why I'm here and my overall personality.
> ...


Either option would be workable, but you could have a character combining both options. I could work with you to flesh out who your character would be. As for who would play your sibling in the RP if you decided to go that route, you could ask if one of the players would be willing to be your sibling. Another option would be for you to develop a character who would be your sibling. A third option could be that I could develop an NPC character to play your sibling. I have a few ideas for this, so we could make this work. 


JackJackal said:


> @Unicon  when am I coming into the mini event?


I just PMed you.

I've got to shuffle off right now, but if anybody has any questions, mention me here or quote this message.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Sep 25, 2018)

Oh wow! The mini event has already started.  I'll post now. Also for theme song, I'm still looking for one for my character. XD;


----------



## Foxy Emy (Sep 25, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> Oh wow! The mini event has already started.  I'll post now. Also for theme song, I'm still looking for one for my character. XD;



@Unicon is working with people on their introductory posts so you should talk to him in a PM before posting if you haven't already gotten the green light.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Sep 26, 2018)

Emyrelda Seoni said:


> @Unicon is working with people on their introductory posts so you should talk to him in a PM before posting if you haven't already gotten the green light.


Thanks, Emyrelda. @HopeTLioness I'll be PMing you this evening. Everybody else, I should be reaching out to you in the next hour or so. I want to wrap up the introductory scenes this weekend and start posting choice options thereafter. Consequently, I want to make sure I have everyone in my notes and onboard. If you all know anybody who wants to join the RP, tell them to come on down to the OOC Lounge and mention me in this thread. I can always improvise by writing people into the RP  later, but I'd rather orient new players now than later.


----------



## zenmaldita (Sep 26, 2018)

eehhhhhh @Unicon is so responsible and dependable~nand everyone is having fun
it would be unfortunate if something...were to happen O U O


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Sep 26, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> eehhhhhh @Unicon is so responsible and dependable~nand everyone is having fun
> it would be unfortunate if something...were to happen O U O


----------



## zenmaldita (Sep 26, 2018)

Rimna said:


>


oh gee im not gonna do anything heinous hahaha i was just teasing


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 26, 2018)

oh man... I just want to torch the city already while wearing three stripes on tracksuit, drink vodka and dance to the sound of Katyushas!


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 26, 2018)

This actually doesn't sound as such a bad idea...


----------



## Foxy Emy (Sep 26, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> eehhhhhh @Unicon is so responsible and dependable~nand everyone is having fun
> it would be unfortunate if something...were to happen O U O



Wait, were you running DVRP before? I just assumed Unicon was running the whole thing... () I feel silly now...

I'm sure that if or when you pick it back up you will be just as great! You made it what it what it is and everyone seems to love it and want in so that is a true testament to your story telling skills!


----------



## JackJackal (Sep 26, 2018)

Ok I'm gonna post my intro to the mini event soon. Just need to type it up.


----------



## Asassinator (Sep 26, 2018)

Just posted mine!


----------



## zenmaldita (Sep 26, 2018)

Emyrelda Seoni said:


> Wait, were you running DVRP before? I just assumed Unicon was running the whole thing... () I feel silly now...
> 
> I'm sure that if or when you pick it back up you will be just as great! You made it what it what it is and everyone seems to love it and want in so that is a true testament to your story telling skills!



o3o now now now we all make mistakes xD Unicon's doing a fine job he had you fooled~
just enjoy the ride :3

--

im also seriously thinking about letting people be DM every once in a while so they can experience the (hectic stress) fun of DMing with DVRP's choice based style (that pops out of nowhere having you caught unawares)


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Sep 27, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> eehhhhhh @Unicon is so responsible and dependable~nand everyone is having fun
> it would be unfortunate if something...were to happen O U O




Mwah hah hah.  I can't wait to see what you cook up....




HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> oh man... I just want to torch the city already while wearing three stripes on tracksuit, drink vodka and dance to the sound of Katyushas!



Let the rockets fall like rain!


----------



## Foxy Emy (Sep 27, 2018)

You know @Wulf Canavar, your name reminds a Swedish dwarf from a Pathfinder campaign I am in who didn't have a name when we had session 0 and first explained character concepts.

So, we simply called him "Dwurf" for that session, and still mockingly (but playfully) do so from time to time.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 27, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> Mwah hah hah.  I can't wait to see what you cook up....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just wait until you see what i have prepared. Slavs usually do something first, then think


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Sep 27, 2018)

Emyrelda Seoni said:


> You know @Wulf Canavar, your name reminds a Swedish dwarf from a Pathfinder campaign I am in who didn't have a name when we had session 0 and first explained character concepts.
> 
> So, we simply called him "Dwurf" for that session, and still mockingly (but playfully) do so from time to time.



<busting out laughing>

I've had some Dwarf characters, but furrydom is so far removed from that that I never think of it in the same moment.   You put the two of them together in my mind.   Imagine a dwarfen-sized anthro wolf with the bulk of a blacksmith.   That's what you made me think of and it cracked me up!


----------



## Foxy Emy (Sep 27, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> <busting out laughing>
> 
> I've had some Dwarf characters, but furrydom is so far removed from that that I never think of it in the same moment.   You put the two of them together in my mind.   Imagine a dwarfen-sized anthro wolf with the bulk of a blacksmith.   That's what you made me think of and it cracked me up!



Is he named "Wulf Wurf Dwurf?"


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Sep 27, 2018)

Emyrelda Seoni said:


> Is he named "Wulf Wurf Dwurf?"



<pouding the floor and laughing like a manicac>


----------



## Foxy Emy (Sep 27, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> <pouding the floor and laughing like a manicac>



Aren't foxes... I mean owls, funny? Hoo...


----------



## HopeTLioness (Sep 27, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> eehhhhhh @Unicon is so responsible and dependable~nand everyone is having fun
> it would be unfortunate if something...were to happen O U O



OwO


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 27, 2018)

*furiously preparing backstory and assets that Zbingiev has...*


----------



## Foxy Emy (Sep 27, 2018)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> *furiously preparing backstory and assets that Zbingiev has...*



That way Unicon can know what's there... and take advantage of those assets. }= ; Y


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 27, 2018)

Emyrelda Seoni said:


> That way Unicon can know what's there... and take advantage of those assets. }= ; Y


Do not forget that I haven't told them yet ;P


----------



## Foxy Emy (Sep 27, 2018)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> Do not forget that I haven't told them yet ;P



You mean that not even the GM knows what you are bringing to the party?


----------



## zenmaldita (Sep 27, 2018)

Emyrelda Seoni said:


> You mean that not even the GM knows what you are bringing to the party?


**i didnt know what the heck everyone was planning before 
**early DVRP was impromptu af
**yall got it good with Unicon being so organized xD


----------



## Foxy Emy (Sep 27, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> **i didnt know what the heck everyone was planning before
> **early DVRP was impromptu af
> **yall got it good with Unicon being so organized xD



Dearest zenmaldita:

I hear that hard boiled chicken eggs would go well with all of that salt you got there... Plus, you are always hungry so some food might be be nice! ;V

Seriously though, I am used to super rules heavy RPs with funny-shaped dice and stats and you don't get to have anything that the GM doesn't say that you have. DVRP is a brave new world for me.

Also, of course Unicon is more organized than either of us! We are hyper, foxy folk---you and I---who like to try fun new things at a moment's notice and worry about how we will do it later down the road... Unicon is a primate like those those weird fleshy thingys who like like to have a set schedule and plan out every moment of every day ever when they are first born!

Sincerely,
E. Seoni


P.S. I absolutely LOVE your avatar. Did you draw it? The face is soooo expressive! And the shading is beautiful!

P.P.S. Don't get jelly of Unicon; I've never had the pleasure of having you as a Game Master, or even RPing with you, but I hear that people LOVE your DVRP and that for some people, it is the main reason they stay on FAF. Those are some pretty lofty adorations! <3 It sounds to me like Unicon has some big shoes to fill for those who *have *had the privilege of experiencing DVRP with you at the helm. I haven't had that wonderful pleasure, so he doesn't have any shoes to fill to impress me.

P.P.P.S. If you have the time, I will be sending you a PM so I can get to know the ever illustrious zenmaldita and see if she truly lives up to her legend. I just need to finish writing this long winded letter.

P.P.P.S. I don't have any more to say in this letter; I just wanted to throw you for a loop with another postscript.

P.P.P.P.S. No secret messages, here. I just wanted to add a final, hidden postscript to see if you will find it. ; D


----------



## zenmaldita (Sep 27, 2018)

Emyrelda Seoni said:


> Dearest zenmaldita:
> 
> I hear that hard boiled chicken eggs would go well with all of that salt you got there... Plus, you are always hungry so some food might be be nice! ;V
> 
> ...


Ah...was I salting? O A O I didnt know hahaha


----------



## Foxy Emy (Sep 27, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> Ah...was I salting? O A O I didnt know hahaha



Drat... I just noticed that I messed up my letter! I have two postpostpostscripts. :/

You have my _sincerest_ apology for that oversight.


----------



## zenmaldita (Sep 27, 2018)

Emyrelda Seoni said:


> Drat... I just noticed that I messed up my letter! I have two postpostpostscripts. :/
> 
> You have my _sincerest_ apology for that oversight.


It's okay ^^" it's no big deal


----------



## Foxy Emy (Sep 27, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> It's okay ^^" it's no big deal



I was being so careful to place the secret postscript hints, too. Now my PM isn't as clever.  ;' (


----------



## zenmaldita (Sep 27, 2018)

Emyrelda Seoni said:


> I was being so careful to place the secret postscript hints, too. Now my PM isn't as clever.  ;' (


I've replied to your pm tho


----------



## Foxy Emy (Sep 27, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> I've replied to your pm tho



Yeah, but the Easter Egg hint I left in it isn't as clever if I messed up the post script progression. ;' (


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Sep 28, 2018)

@Emyrelda Seoni and @zenmaldita , thanks for praise. I promise to live up to it. 

Now, I just wanted to know how many users would be on Friday night/Saturday morning. I want to kick off the event properly then, when I'll be on for a solid block of hours. I'll walk the old hands and new hands through the choice system for the event and we'll work out the last few storyline details. I'm also hoping we'll have some real-time exchanges in the RP as well. Also, sorry about the tight scheduling. I promised zenmaldita and myself that I'd have the event started by the end of the month and we're making that deadline. I look forward to tomorrow.

I'm just going to tag everyone so they know here: @Ramona Rat , @TacomaTheDeer , @JackJackal , @Asassinator , @HistoricalyIncorrect , @Wulf Canavar , @Le Chat Nécro , @Rimna , @HopeTLioness , @Dreva , @Illuminaughty , and @Folhester .


----------



## Foxy Emy (Sep 28, 2018)

Unicon said:


> @Emyrelda Seoni and @zenmaldita , thanks for praise. I promise to live up to it.
> 
> Now, I just wanted to know how many users would be on Friday night/Saturday morning. I want to kick off the event properly then, when I'll be on for a solid block of hours. I'll walk the old hands and new hands through the choice system for the event and we'll work out the last few storyline details. I'm also hoping we'll have some real-time exchanges in the RP as well. Also, sorry about the tight scheduling. I promised zenmaldita and myself that I'd have the event started by the end of the month and we're making that deadline. I look forward to tomorrow.
> 
> I'm just going to tag everyone so they know here: @Ramona Rat , @TacomaTheDeer , @JackJackal , @Asassinator , @HistoricalyIncorrect , @Wulf Canavar , @Le Chat Nécro , @Rimna , @HopeTLioness , @Dreva , @Illuminaughty , and @Folhester .



Which Time Zone?


----------



## Asassinator (Sep 28, 2018)

Unicon said:


> @Emyrelda Seoni and @zenmaldita , thanks for praise. I promise to live up to it.
> 
> Now, I just wanted to know how many users would be on Friday night/Saturday morning. I want to kick off the event properly then, when I'll be on for a solid block of hours. I'll walk the old hands and new hands through the choice system for the event and we'll work out the last few storyline details. I'm also hoping we'll have some real-time exchanges in the RP as well. Also, sorry about the tight scheduling. I promised zenmaldita and myself that I'd have the event started by the end of the month and we're making that deadline. I look forward to tomorrow.
> 
> I'm just going to tag everyone so they know here: @Ramona Rat , @TacomaTheDeer , @JackJackal , @Asassinator , @HistoricalyIncorrect , @Wulf Canavar , @Le Chat Nécro , @Rimna , @HopeTLioness , @Dreva , @Illuminaughty , and @Folhester .


Well, I’ve already told you that I can’t get on the weekends. Maybe if I’m able to convince my parents to unground me (somehow >:/) Then I’ll have a lot more time.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Sep 28, 2018)

Emyrelda Seoni said:


> Which Time Zone?


I'm so determined to get this ship to sea that I'll be on periodically between now and then. So just assume I'll be on all day. I'll reply pretty quickly since work is a cakewalk on Fridays. Also, if you guys have any questions or you need to flesh out detail for the RP, I'm on now and will be for a couple of hours at least.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Sep 28, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Well, I’ve already told you that I can’t get on the weekends. Maybe if I’m able to convince my parents to unground me (somehow >:/) Then I’ll have a lot more time.


I've got you. I'll hit you up in the PMs to figure out a few details.


----------



## Foxy Emy (Sep 28, 2018)

Unicon said:


> I'm so determined to get this ship to sea that I'll be on periodically between now and then. So just assume I'll be on all day. I'll reply pretty quickly since work is a cakewalk on Fridays. Also, if you guys have any questions or you need to flesh out detail for the RP, I'm on now and will be for a couple of hours at least.



Okay... I left you a PM. : )


----------



## zenmaldita (Sep 28, 2018)

@Unicon it's good to be organized however try not to limit everyone to a schedule. This is a for fun RP ^^ If a member can't make it or reply right ahead, we'll just do it like we always do in DVRP, wait for them <3 
we're all in this together~


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Sep 28, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> @Unicon it's good to be organized however try not to limit everyone to a schedule. This is a for fun RP ^^ If a member can't make it or reply right ahead, we'll just do it like we always do in DVRP, wait for them <3
> we're all in this together~


I'm just scheduling the kick off for today. Normally I'll just reply regularly every night and irregularly when I'm free during the day for the smaller repsonses. I just like to set firm start dates for myself; this will just be a one time thing.


----------



## zenmaldita (Sep 28, 2018)

okidoki~


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Sep 28, 2018)

Just reminding everyone I'm on now if you need a word.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 28, 2018)

Unicon said:


> @Emyrelda Seoni and @zenmaldita , thanks for praise. I promise to live up to it.
> 
> Now, I just wanted to know how many users would be on Friday night/Saturday morning. I want to kick off the event properly then, when I'll be on for a solid block of hours. I'll walk the old hands and new hands through the choice system for the event and we'll work out the last few storyline details. I'm also hoping we'll have some real-time exchanges in the RP as well. Also, sorry about the tight scheduling. I promised zenmaldita and myself that I'd have the event started by the end of the month and we're making that deadline. I look forward to tomorrow.
> 
> I'm just going to tag everyone so they know here: @Ramona Rat , @TacomaTheDeer , @JackJackal , @Asassinator , @HistoricalyIncorrect , @Wulf Canavar , @Le Chat Nécro , @Rimna , @HopeTLioness , @Dreva , @Illuminaughty , and @Folhester .


I would be of course but... i live in Europe... what about time zones? What is yours or main one for rp?


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Sep 28, 2018)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> I would be of course but... i live in Europe... what about time zones? What is yours or main one for rp?


Time zones don't matter. I'll be on for an extended period, so you definitely run into me here. I'll keep you all updated throughout the day and night.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 28, 2018)

Unicon said:


> Time zones don't matter. I'll be on for an extended period, so you definitely run into me here. I'll keep you all updated throughout the day and night.


Yes boss... *loads modified Tokarev Pistol*


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Sep 28, 2018)

Still here. I'll be posting a few scenes in a bit.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Sep 28, 2018)

Still around. If anybody won't be on for the weekend, I'll reply to your scene now and get an exchange underway. For everybody else, I'm getting a few lengthy scenes done now.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Sep 28, 2018)

I forgot to add that if anybody on the forum is joining the RP and needs some help getting started, they can post to this thread and mention me. I'll PM you and we'll work out some details. 

Apologies for spamming this thread.


----------



## Asassinator (Sep 28, 2018)

I gotta go now. I'll be back on Monday


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Sep 28, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> I gotta go now. I'll be back on Monday


Thanks for helping with those action scenes. See you on Monday.


----------



## Faexie (Sep 28, 2018)

@Unicon I'm free on fridays after 5 (Did you mean today?) and until 11h30 tomorrow. My work schedule is not the same every week so I can't garantee that it would be the same every week, but I think you only meant that for the begining and after that we can come in whenever we have the time?


----------



## HopeTLioness (Sep 28, 2018)

@Unicon 

I'm here and available this weekend.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Sep 28, 2018)

I’m available aswell!


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 28, 2018)

I am always available... *cleans the machete off the fresh blood*


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Sep 28, 2018)

Ramona Rat said:


> @Unicon I'm free on fridays after 5 (Did you mean today?) and until 11h30 tomorrow. My work schedule is not the same every week so I can't garantee that it would be the same every week, but I think you only meant that for the begining and after that we can come in whenever we have the time?


That works fine. I just chose now to get things started since I figured most people would be on right about now. After this, I'll be posting everyday to move the plot along and keep us on course.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Sep 28, 2018)

@Emyrelda Seoni @Wulf Canavar @HopeTLioness @Rimna @Ramona Rat @Le Chat Nécro @JackJackal @HistoricalyIncorrect @Asassinator @Dreva @Illuminaughty @zenmaldita @TacomaTheDeer 

I'm on now and writing a few long scenes. I'm looking to get Act One underway tonight in the next few hours. I also want to introduce choice options in my GM posts tonight as well. PM if you have any suggestions or problems because I want to make this as functional and perfect for everyone as possible.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Sep 28, 2018)

Unicon said:


> @Emyrelda Seoni @Wulf Canavar @HopeTLioness @Rimna @Ramona Rat @Le Chat Nécro @JackJackal @HistoricalyIncorrect @Asassinator @Dreva @Illuminaughty @zenmaldita @TacomaTheDeer
> 
> I'm on now and writing a few long scenes. I'm looking to get Act One underway tonight in the next few hours. I also want to introduce choice options in my GM posts tonight as well. PM if you have any suggestions or problems because I want to make this as functional and perfect for everyone as possible.



Ok! No problem!


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Sep 28, 2018)

I’m so honored to be apart of your wonderful story! I look forward to it! I will be posting my introductory shortly...


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Sep 28, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> I’m so honored to be apart of your wonderful story! I look forward to it! I will be posting my introductory shortly...


It's @zenmaldita 's story. She just gave me opportunity to write a chapter in it, which I'm grateful for. 

I'm greatly anticipating your scene.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Sep 28, 2018)

Here is some pictures, to help imagine my scene better! It doesn’t look the best, I know.(Just noticed I accidentally combined the sink and tub haha!)But it should convey the general idea


Spoiler: Floor one- Shoppe area












Spoiler: Floor two - Whitetail residence











Spoiler: View of the store from outside








I’ll now be typing it!


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Sep 28, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Here is some pictures, to help imagine my scene better! It doesn’t look the best, I know. But it should convey the general idea
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Floor one- Shoppe area
> ...


I like a man who does details. Nice floor plans. This will be helpful.


----------



## zenmaldita (Sep 28, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Here is some pictures, to help imagine my scene better! It doesn’t look the best, I know. But it should convey the general idea
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Floor one- Shoppe area
> ...


why is the sink over the tub


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Sep 28, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> why is the sink over the tub


Magic I didn’t catch that, thanks for telling me!


----------



## zenmaldita (Sep 28, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Magic I didn’t catch that, thanks for telling me!


i mean if you like to brush your teeth while you bathe I aint gonna judge...
I brush my teeth while I shower :Y


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Sep 28, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> i mean if you like to brush your teeth while you bathe I aint gonna judge...
> I brush my teeth while I shower :Y


Convinience, efficiency, or both?


----------



## HopeTLioness (Sep 28, 2018)

Emyrelda Seoni said:


> Dearest zenmaldita:
> 
> I hear that hard boiled chicken eggs would go well with all of that salt you got there... Plus, you are always hungry so some food might be be nice! ;V
> 
> ...



Zen's not salty. She's sweet like honey.


----------



## zenmaldita (Sep 28, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Convinience, efficiency, or both?


save water lmao


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Sep 29, 2018)

Unicon said:


> @Rimna
> 
> I'm on now and writing a few long scenes. I'm looking to get Act One underway tonight in the next few hours. I also want to introduce choice options in my GM posts tonight as well. PM if you have any suggestions or problems because I want to make this as functional and perfect for everyone as possible.



So my character has a target on his back. But wasn't it forbidden to kill other people's OC's? While I wouldn't terribly mind it, that would mean he'd be out of the RP and I kinda don't want that.


----------



## Foxy Emy (Sep 29, 2018)

Unicon said:


> I'm on now and writing a few long scenes. I'm looking to get Act One underway tonight in the next few hours. I also want to introduce choice options in my GM posts tonight as well. PM if you have any suggestions or problems because I want to make this as functional and perfect for everyone as possible.



Sorry! I just hopped on. Friday nights are date nights for me and I just got home.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Sep 29, 2018)

Rimna said:


> So my character has a target on his back. But wasn't it forbidden to kill other people's OC's? While I wouldn't terribly mind it, that would mean he'd be out of the RP and I kinda don't want that.



Don't worry. No one can bring that monkey down without a fight.


----------



## Foxy Emy (Sep 29, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> Zen's not salty. She's sweet like honey.



Why says she can't be both?


----------



## HopeTLioness (Sep 29, 2018)

Emyrelda Seoni said:


> Why says she can't be both?



Salty and sweet? Like Sea-Salt Ice Cream!? 8D


----------



## Foxy Emy (Sep 29, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> Salty and sweet? Like Sea-Salt Ice Cream!? 8D



Your mastery of the GIF arts has put me to shame. The best I have is some Gifception..


----------



## Asassinator (Sep 29, 2018)

Well, I just stole some internet from my parents like the little deviant I was born to be >:3 Just posted something too


----------



## Foxy Emy (Sep 29, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Well, I just stole some internet from my parents like the little deviant I was born to be >:3 Just posted something too



I also got to post! Yay!


----------



## Foxy Emy (Sep 29, 2018)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> soon... your heads will be on a slab!



Nah, it will be on my pillow soon. It is 3 in the bloody morning here!

Night, all!


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Sep 29, 2018)

Emyrelda Seoni said:


> Nah, it will be on my pillow soon. It is 3 in the bloody morning here!
> 
> Night, all!


You'll able to post more today. I'm just going to get a few hours rest and I'll be back at it again. This was fun.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 29, 2018)

ah shit! I deleted the messege by accident... well you will see something soon anyway


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 30, 2018)

Just for future reference


----------



## Foxy Emy (Oct 1, 2018)

I can't wait to find out what happens next


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Oct 1, 2018)

Check you PMs in a moment, guys. I'm also instituting choice options now.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Oct 1, 2018)

Emyrelda Seoni said:


> I can't wait to find out what happens next


You will see... *loads the AK while trucks full of armed men pull up behind him*


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Oct 1, 2018)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> You will see... *loads the AK while trucks full of armed men pull up behind him*



<tightens the straps on his bullet-proof vest>
<loads his pistol>

<grin>


----------



## Foxy Emy (Oct 1, 2018)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> You will see... *loads the AK while trucks full of armed men pull up behind him*





Wulf Canavar said:


> <tightens the straps on his bullet-proof vest>
> <loads his pistol>
> 
> <grin>


----------



## Asassinator (Oct 1, 2018)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> You will see... *loads the AK while trucks full of armed men pull up behind him*





Wulf Canavar said:


> <tightens the straps on his bullet-proof vest>
> <loads his pistol>
> 
> <grin>


*sits in the corner, nibbling a cookie*


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Oct 1, 2018)

Alright, I see four users on right now, so I have a idea I want to trial run. Instead of all waiting for me to type one or two pages at a time, why not have short responses back and forth, especially conversations and action scenes. This is more organic and faster. I'll still do longer scenes to set the tone or describe the overall details, but for this instance I just figured it'd easier to move things along so many are on.

Just reply yes below and we'll get started.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Oct 1, 2018)

Unicon said:


> Alright, I see four users on right now, so I have a idea I want to trial run. Instead of all waiting for me to type one or two pages at a time, why not have short responses back and forth, especially conversations and action scenes. This is more organic and faster. I'll still do longer scenes to set the tone or describe the overall details, but for this instance I just figured it'd easier to move things along so many are on.
> 
> Just reply yes below and we'll get started.



Sure


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Oct 1, 2018)

How long could this take? Was just heading to bed : p
You all could do this without me, I don’t mind


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Oct 1, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> How long could this take? Was just heading to bed : p
> You all could do this without me, I don’t mind



Me too, so let's get on with it.

Yes

Hit it bro.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Oct 1, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> Me too, so let's get on with it.
> 
> Yes
> 
> Hit it bro.


Pedal to the metal lol


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Oct 1, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> How long could this take? Was just heading to bed : p
> You all could do this without me, I don’t mind


I could do you first. This should be pretty fast moving.


----------



## Foxy Emy (Oct 1, 2018)

Unicon said:


> Alright, I see four users on right now, so I have a idea I want to trial run. Instead of all waiting for me to type one or two pages at a time, why not have short responses back and forth, especially conversations and action scenes. This is more organic and faster. I'll still do longer scenes to set the tone or describe the overall details, but for this instance I just figured it'd easier to move things along so many are on.
> 
> Just reply yes below and we'll get started.



Sure, but I'm all alone in the DVRP universe... I don't have any other players to interact with... yet. ; )


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Oct 1, 2018)

Unicon said:


> I could do you first. This should be pretty fast moving.


Well, I think it’s better if I did something like this later, my main character just went into the store, and I was hoping to get some dialogue between him and Celine. Would it be okay if I did something tommorow morning?


----------



## Asassinator (Oct 1, 2018)

Unicon said:


> Alright, I see four users on right now, so I have a idea I want to trial run. Instead of all waiting for me to type one or two pages at a time, why not have short responses back and forth, especially conversations and action scenes. This is more organic and faster. I'll still do longer scenes to set the tone or describe the overall details, but for this instance I just figured it'd easier to move things along so many are on.
> 
> Just reply yes below and we'll get started.


Yus


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Oct 1, 2018)

Emyrelda Seoni said:


> Sure, but I'm all alone in the DVRP universe... I don't have any other players to interact with... yet. ; )


I've got your plotline covered.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Oct 1, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Well, I think it’s better if I did something like this later, my main character just went into the store, and I was hoping to get some dialogue between him and Celine. Would it be okay if I did something tommorow morning?


Not a problem. I'll hit you up when I see you on next.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Oct 1, 2018)

Unicon said:


> Not a problem. I'll hit you up when I see you on next.


Cool, grazie


----------



## Foxy Emy (Oct 1, 2018)

Unicon said:


> Not a problem. I'll hit you up when I see you on next.



I'll volunteer to fill Tacoma's spot in the response queue. ^w^


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Oct 1, 2018)

Unicon said:


> Alright, I see four users on right now, so I have a idea I want to trial run. Instead of all waiting for me to type one or two pages at a time, why not have short responses back and forth, especially conversations and action scenes. This is more organic and faster. I'll still do longer scenes to set the tone or describe the overall details, but for this instance I just figured it'd easier to move things along so many are on.
> 
> Just reply yes below and we'll get started.


Sure, shorter replies mean more action


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Oct 1, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> <tightens the straps on his bullet-proof vest>
> <loads his pistol>
> 
> <grin>


*bobcat approached to canine with wide grin and wide, empty eyes*
"Nice vest that you have... good for bullets"
*with full strength hits the canine in jaw with a butt of his weapon*
"Bad for conventional methods"


----------



## Foxy Emy (Oct 1, 2018)

Oops... I got carried away and wrote a long reply... Getaway tactics can be hard to state briefly when they involve a bunch of turns where left or right are very important.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Oct 1, 2018)

In contrast, now my replies are short af. Interesting how things turn out.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Oct 1, 2018)

Rimna said:


> In contrast, now my replies are short af. Interesting how things turn out.


Do not forget that you are on the hitlist... let's see how will you dance with machetes... or dodge the snipers... maybe a car crash, who knows?

*evil laughter*


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Oct 1, 2018)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> Do not forget that you are on the hitlist... let's see how will you dance with machetes... or dodge the snipers... maybe a car crash, who knows?
> 
> *evil laughter*


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Oct 1, 2018)

Rimna said:


>


Movie GIF - Find & Share on GIPHY


----------



## HopeTLioness (Oct 1, 2018)

Unicon said:


> Alright, I see four users on right now, so I have a idea I want to trial run. Instead of all waiting for me to type one or two pages at a time, why not have short responses back and forth, especially conversations and action scenes. This is more organic and faster. I'll still do longer scenes to set the tone or describe the overall details, but for this instance I just figured it'd easier to move things along so many are on.
> 
> Just reply yes below and we'll get started.


 Yes! owo


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Oct 1, 2018)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> *bobcat approached to canine with wide grin and wide, empty eyes*
> "Nice vest that you have... good for bullets"
> *with full strength hits the canine in jaw with a butt of his weapon*
> "Bad for conventional methods"




Wow, taking this WAY too personally!

Grin


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Oct 1, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> Wow, taking this WAY too personally!
> 
> Grin


*bobcat returned the grin and threw his weapon away, expecting his personal boxing finals*


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Oct 1, 2018)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> Just for future reference


Hotline Miami 1 was better!

So fun fact, FAF doesn't always alert me when I get tagged in stuff. Awesome! *headdesk*

I feel so behind. I was planning on reading up and staying up to date last week, then life hit me like a freight train on fire. 
Eh, Uni will give me the deets.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Oct 1, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> Hotline Miami 1 was better!
> 
> So fun fact, FAF doesn't always alert me when I get tagged in stuff. Awesome! *headdesk*
> 
> ...


It was better, yes.

Remember to keep your head up, attitude is important. Think of it as an army of musketeers that will get crushed under the hooves of your most elite cavalry. Just another obstacle in your campaign called life.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Oct 1, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> Hotline Miami 1 was better!
> 
> So fun fact, FAF doesn't always alert me when I get tagged in stuff. Awesome! *headdesk*
> 
> ...


D: Awww! There should be a way where you can get alerts for a certain forum. I hope everything goes well for you!


----------



## Foxy Emy (Oct 1, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> Hotline Miami 1 was better!
> 
> So fun fact, FAF doesn't always alert me when I get tagged in stuff. Awesome! *headdesk*
> 
> ...


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Oct 2, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> Hotline Miami 1 was better!
> 
> So fun fact, FAF doesn't always alert me when I get tagged in stuff. Awesome! *headdesk*
> 
> ...


Sorry about the recent life drama. I'll catch you up, though, so no worries. Also, if anybody has a life emergency or something here, don't be afraid to take a break. I'll write in a plausible pause for you and update you when you get back.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Oct 5, 2018)

I'll be on tonight for another extended scene binge like last weekend. @HopeTLioness @Wulf Canavar @Whimsycal @Emyrelda Seoni will be the first scenes I handle.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Oct 5, 2018)

Unicon said:


> I'll be on tonight for another extended scene binge like last weekend. @HopeTLioness @Wulf Canavar @Whimsycal @Emyrelda Seoni will be the first scenes I handle.


I’m excited to see theirs


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Oct 5, 2018)

Unicon said:


> I'll be on tonight for another extended scene binge like last weekend. @HopeTLioness @Wulf Canavar @Whimsycal @Emyrelda Seoni will be the first scenes I handle.


Two from the hitlist...?


----------



## HopeTLioness (Oct 5, 2018)

Hey guys, just letting you know that I will be going to a Fall Retreat this weekend, so I may/not be on since I will be out in the woods. Possibly little to no connection. But I should be back Sunday evening. So if you post something for me @Unicon , I will reply as soon as I can.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Oct 5, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> Hey guys, just letting you know that I will be going to a Fall Retreat this weekend, so I may/not be on since I will be out in the woods. Possibly little to no connection. But I should be back Sunday evening. So if you post something for me @Unicon , I will reply as soon as I can.


Not a problem. Accommodations will be made. Have fun on your trip.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Oct 7, 2018)

I'm back guys!


----------



## Foxy Emy (Oct 7, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> I'm back guys!



That was fast!


----------



## HopeTLioness (Oct 7, 2018)

Emyrelda Seoni said:


> That was fast!



I told you guys that I would be back Sunday Evening.


----------



## JackJackal (Oct 12, 2018)

So what's going on with the rp?


----------



## HopeTLioness (Oct 12, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> So what's going on with the rp?


Basically waiting for @Unicon to reply with posts to players. o3o


----------



## JackJackal (Oct 12, 2018)

Ah okie then


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Oct 12, 2018)

Give me a half-hour to get set up here guys and I'll have the scenes underway.

Sorry for the delay of play.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Oct 13, 2018)

Yay!!

Woohoo!!!

Sweet man, sweet!


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Oct 13, 2018)

*sneeze*


----------



## Foxy Emy (Oct 15, 2018)

Unicon said:


> Give me a half-hour to get set up here guys and I'll have the scenes underway.
> 
> Sorry for the delay of play.



Huzzah!

Sorry I haven't been on the forums much. I am mostly lurking and checking DVRP while logged out.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Oct 16, 2018)

Emyrelda Seoni said:


> Huzzah!
> 
> Sorry I haven't been on the forums much. I am mostly lurking and checking DVRP while logged out.


No worries. Life got busy for me too last week. I'll be posting scenes for you and a few others tonight. 

I'll also be PMing some players for details.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Oct 16, 2018)

Unicon said:


> No worries. Life got busy for me too last week. I'll be posting scenes for you and a few others tonight.
> 
> I'll also be PMing some players for details.




Woot!


----------



## Foxy Emy (Oct 17, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> Woot!



You mean "Awooooooot!"


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Oct 17, 2018)

Heh heh.



Emyrelda Seoni said:


> You mean "Awooooooot!"




Awooooooo-T!   Hard T!


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Oct 19, 2018)

Just on right now to see where the RP is at. I'll write scenes a little later.


----------



## Asassinator (Oct 19, 2018)

Unicon said:


> Just on right now to see where the RP is at. I'll write scenes a little later.


Okay!


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Oct 20, 2018)

Unicon said:


> Just on right now to see where the RP is at. I'll write scenes a little later.



Woo!


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Oct 23, 2018)

*tumbleweeds roll*


----------



## JackJackal (Oct 23, 2018)

*me ans chris are playing go fish* 
Me: got any eights?
Chris: nope.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Oct 23, 2018)

*Zbigniev sat down to finish watching the boxing finals*


----------



## Asassinator (Oct 23, 2018)

*yawns and takes a little nap*


----------



## HopeTLioness (Oct 24, 2018)

*knitting a scarf.*


----------



## Asassinator (Oct 25, 2018)

"Can I haz the scarf?"


----------



## HopeTLioness (Oct 27, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> "Can I haz the scarf?"



Lol, sure. Just let me finish it. *continues knitting.*


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Oct 27, 2018)

*watches a headlight livestream*


----------



## Asassinator (Oct 28, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> Lol, sure. Just let me finish it. *continues knitting.*


Okie.
*sits crossed-leg on the floor*


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Oct 28, 2018)

Was this it for the DVRP then?


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Oct 28, 2018)

Rimna said:


> Was this it for the DVRP then?


I think someone said that uni is currently writing, but got a little busy recently


----------



## Rap Daniel (Oct 28, 2018)

Is it too late to join? How do I join if it isn't?


----------



## Asassinator (Oct 28, 2018)

Ankyloren2 said:


> Is it too late to join? How do I join if it isn't?


You'll have to DM @Unicon


----------



## HopeTLioness (Oct 28, 2018)

Rimna said:


> Was this it for the DVRP then?



I hope not because this rp was fun to just die! D:  *finally finished the scarf and wraps it around @Asassinator 's neck.* There you go! :3


----------



## Asassinator (Oct 28, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> I hope not because this rp was fun to just die! D:  *finally finished the scarf and wraps it around @Asassinator 's neck.* There you go! :3


Thank you! It’s so warm now. >V<


----------



## HopeTLioness (Oct 28, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Thank you! It’s so warm now. >V<



^^


----------



## JackJackal (Nov 3, 2018)

Plz. Dont let this roleplay die.


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Nov 3, 2018)

I've heard from Unicon that some work stuff has come up for him. Hopefully he'll be on soon to clear things up.


----------



## JackJackal (Nov 4, 2018)

I hope so


----------



## HopeTLioness (Nov 4, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> I've heard from Unicon that some work stuff has come up for him. Hopefully he'll be on soon to clear things up.



That's good to hear. In the meantime, let's chat. How is everyone?


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Nov 4, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> That's good to hear. In the meantime, let's chat. How is everyone?


Honestly, not great. Old friend from high school is in the hospital from a stroke and I just don't know how to deal with that. 
There was definitely high levels of internal panic.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Nov 5, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> That's good to hear. In the meantime, let's chat. How is everyone?



Been better. But anyway, I'm trying to grow a beard and it's lame. I don't have good beard genes, which is weird, because my father has a nice thick beard while I don't. *dabs*


----------



## HopeTLioness (Nov 5, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> Honestly, not great. Old friend from high school is in the hospital from a stroke and I just don't know how to deal with that.
> There was definitely high levels of internal panic.



Oh. D: I'm really sorry to hear that. I hope your friend gets better, and I will be praying for you and them.



Rimna said:


> Been better. But anyway, I'm trying to grow a beard and it's lame. I don't have good beard genes, which is weird, because my father has a nice thick beard while I don't. *dabs*



Is there some kind of product that helps men grow out beards? Maybe try that?


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Nov 6, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> Is there some kind of product that helps men grow out beards? Maybe try that?



Apart from hormonal alteration stuff, I can't think of anything. 

Anyway, how have you been?


----------



## zenmaldita (Nov 6, 2018)

just droppin by to let you all know im alive and well xD
unicon seems busy at the moment
and im not in any good health condition to facilitate an rp

ill ask unicon if it's possible to let you guys go free range or if he has a plot in mind


----------



## HopeTLioness (Nov 7, 2018)

Rimna said:


> Apart from hormonal alteration stuff, I can't think of anything.
> 
> Anyway, how have you been?



I've been doing well. Getting my assignments done and getting ready for my final project. And there's the final exams coming up. 



zenmaldita said:


> just droppin by to let you all know im alive and well xD
> unicon seems busy at the moment
> and im not in any good health condition to facilitate an rp
> 
> ill ask unicon if it's possible to let you guys go free range or if he has a plot in mind



Omg, do I need to wrap you two in a bubble to protect you from diseases?!?! Because I will! Lol, but in all seriousness, please get better soon. Will continue to pray for the both of you. <3


----------



## HopeTLioness (Nov 14, 2018)

WHERE IS UNICON??!?!?!?


----------



## Asassinator (Nov 15, 2018)

I’ve been gone for a while but the RP still hasn’t continued? ]: Well, Imma disappear for a bit UwU


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Nov 19, 2018)

It has been long time since I've seen everybody here, entirely due to my fault. Explanations are due.

At the beginning of the month I got saddled with a much higher workload at my job than I was used to and had to scale back a bit here on forums with the Don Volpe RP. This was a one-time spike due to some changeovers in my workplace, so the chances of this reoccurring are nil. I also managed to be hospitalized with the flu for the first time in my life ... because I neglected to get my flu shot, like a fool. I'm better now and I'm just sorting out a business trip right now.

My goal is to have the RP up and running again in two and half week, better than before with more communication. I know I've kept you waiting, but I need just little longer to do this properly.

Thanks for the well-wishes while I was gone. I'm sorry if I scared you a bit.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Nov 19, 2018)

Unicon said:


> It has been long time since I've seen everybody here, entirely due to my fault. Explanations are due.
> 
> At the beginning of the month I got saddled with a much higher workload at my job than I was used to and had to scale back a bit here on forums with the Don Volpe RP. This was a one-time spike due to some changeovers in my workplace, so the chances of this reoccurring are nil. I also managed to be hospitalized with the flu for the first time in my life ... because I neglected to get my flu shot, like a fool. I'm better now and I'm just sorting out a business trip right now.
> 
> ...



I'm so glad that you are alright. And it's fine. It's close to that time crunch, and there's finals coming up. So hope to see you after all of the craziness.


----------



## Asassinator (Nov 19, 2018)

Unicon said:


> It has been long time since I've seen everybody here, entirely due to my fault. Explanations are due.
> 
> At the beginning of the month I got saddled with a much higher workload at my job than I was used to and had to scale back a bit here on forums with the Don Volpe RP. This was a one-time spike due to some changeovers in my workplace, so the chances of this reoccurring are nil. I also managed to be hospitalized with the flu for the first time in my life ... because I neglected to get my flu shot, like a fool. I'm better now and I'm just sorting out a business trip right now.
> 
> ...


It’s alright Unicon! I just hope you’re feeling better from your flu! >M<


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Nov 20, 2018)

Unicon said:


> It has been long time since I've seen everybody here, entirely due to my fault. Explanations are due.
> 
> At the beginning of the month I got saddled with a much higher workload at my job than I was used to and had to scale back a bit here on forums with the Don Volpe RP. This was a one-time spike due to some changeovers in my workplace, so the chances of this reoccurring are nil. I also managed to be hospitalized with the flu for the first time in my life ... because I neglected to get my flu shot, like a fool. I'm better now and I'm just sorting out a business trip right now.
> 
> ...



Hey Uniconn is back!

Oh hey, I recommend opening things up so people can RP on their own when you are busy.

If you give some background and let us run we can keep it going when your not available. 

Welcome back!


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Nov 26, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> I'm so glad that you are alright. And it's fine. It's close to that time crunch, and there's finals coming up. So hope to see you after all of the craziness.


I remember those days. I still have nightmares about papers I finished years ago. Good luck with the exams.


Asassinator said:


> It’s alright Unicon! I just hope you’re feeling better from your flu! >M<


I'm better. It feels good to be breathing okay. The moral of my story is to get the flu shot, no ifs, ands, or buts.


----------



## JackJackal (Nov 30, 2018)

good to have ya back Unicon. glad your alright.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 3, 2018)

GUYS! I AM OFFICIALLY DONE WITH MY CLASSES FOR THIS SEMESTER! 8D


----------



## Asassinator (Dec 4, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> GUYS! I AM OFFICIALLY DONE WITH MY CLASSES FOR THIS SEMESTER! 8D


Wooh! Good job on surviving the semester, Hope!

Now it’s my turn Q-Q


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Dec 4, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> GUYS! I AM OFFICIALLY DONE WITH MY CLASSES FOR THIS SEMESTER! 8D


Congrats! You'll be able to chill with the RP soon.


Asassinator said:


> Wooh! Good job on surviving the semester, Hope!
> 
> Now it’s my turn Q-Q


Hang in there. You'll make it.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 4, 2018)

Unicon said:


> Congrats! You'll be able to chill with the RP soon.



Speaking of that, when are you planning to get the ball rolling again?


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Dec 7, 2018)

HopeTLioness said:


> Speaking of that, when are you planning to get the ball rolling again?



Yay for Hope!    Congratulations!

-Wulf


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 9, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> Yay for Hope!    Congratulations!
> 
> -Wulf


Thank you!


----------



## JackJackal (Dec 17, 2018)

anyone still here? I do hope that the rp isn't done for...


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Dec 17, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> anyone still here? I do hope that the rp isn't done for...



Hopefully, we'll get it going soon™


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Dec 17, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> anyone still here? I do hope that the rp isn't done for...


It ain't. I'm just trying to figure out a few work-related things, but I should have a firm date for resuming to RP by the 22nd.


----------



## Asassinator (Dec 17, 2018)

Unicon said:


> It ain't. I'm just trying to figure out a few work-related things, but I should have a firm date for resuming to RP by the 22nd.


WOOH! 2 days after school ends! X3


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 18, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> anyone still here? I do hope that the rp isn't done for...


I'm still here.



Unicon said:


> It ain't. I'm just trying to figure out a few work-related things, but I should have a firm date for resuming to RP by the 22nd.


Ok!


Asassinator said:


> WOOH! 2 days after school ends! X3


Yay!


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Dec 19, 2018)

I still keep an eye on it.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Dec 22, 2018)

*sneeze*


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 22, 2018)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> *sneeze*



Bless you.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Dec 23, 2018)

So... are we starting soon again?


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Dec 23, 2018)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> So... are we starting soon again?



Well, the 22nd was yesterday and we haven't started so I'm going to guess no. It was fun while it lasted though.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 23, 2018)

Rimna said:


> Well, the 22nd was yesterday and we haven't started so I'm going to guess no. It was fun while it lasted though.


Yeah. Such a shame.


----------



## Asassinator (Dec 24, 2018)

Well, maybe he got something that came up all of a sudden! I’ll be waiting here for the RP to start up again uwu


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Dec 24, 2018)

I'd like to wish you all a Merry Christmas, DVRPers ^^


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Dec 24, 2018)

Unicon just got finished with his work stuff on the 22nd and immediately went into Christmas mode with his family  (Merry Christmas, everyone!)

Anyway, I know for a fact he's working on stuff to get this back off the ground. Is it taking longer than anyone wants? Yes. Is this roleplay dead? Fuck no.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Dec 25, 2018)

Sorry for the delinquency here. 

So I'm changing jobs finally in January, which is something I've been working towards for the better part of a year. This means I will have a much more relaxed work schedule and more time for my creative pursuits, the RP included. For the RP, I will be posting extended scenes to flesh out the background and foundation of the event in the lead-up to reopening it. I have about twenty five pages worth of material written and by the 15th, there should be a detailed body of work the supplement the RP. I will also be posting a Recap thread and some short vignettes here in the Tavern to give some insight into the NPC characters too. This way, old and new players will be able to know what is going on in the RP. If you have any questions, post them here or in my PMs, which I can respond to since I am off now.

I look forward to playing with you guys. 

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Dec 25, 2018)

Unicon said:


> Sorry for the delinquency here.
> 
> So I'm changing jobs finally in January, which is something I've been working towards for the better part of a year. This means I will have a much more relaxed work schedule and more time for my creative pursuits, the RP included. For the RP, I will be posting extended scenes to flesh out the background and foundation of the event in the lead-up to reopening it. I have about twenty five pages worth of material written and by the 15th, there should be a detailed body of work the supplement the RP. I will also be posting a Recap thread and some short vignettes here in the Tavern to give some insight into the NPC characters too. This way, old and new players will be able to know what is going on in the RP. If you have any questions, post them here or in my PMs, which I can respond to since I am off now.
> 
> ...



25 Pages?   Erk!


----------



## HopeTLioness (Dec 25, 2018)

Rimna said:


> I'd like to wish you all a Merry Christmas, DVRPers ^^


Same to you!



Le Chat Nécro said:


> Unicon just got finished with his work stuff on the 22nd and immediately went into Christmas mode with his family  (Merry Christmas, everyone!)
> 
> Anyway, I know for a fact he's working on stuff to get this back off the ground. Is it taking longer than anyone wants? Yes. Is this roleplay dead? Fuck no.


 



Unicon said:


> Sorry for the delinquency here.
> 
> So I'm changing jobs finally in January, which is something I've been working towards for the better part of a year. This means I will have a much more relaxed work schedule and more time for my creative pursuits, the RP included. For the RP, I will be posting extended scenes to flesh out the background and foundation of the event in the lead-up to reopening it. I have about twenty five pages worth of material written and by the 15th, there should be a detailed body of work the supplement the RP. I will also be posting a Recap thread and some short vignettes here in the Tavern to give some insight into the NPC characters too. This way, old and new players will be able to know what is going on in the RP. If you have any questions, post them here or in my PMs, which I can respond to since I am off now.
> 
> ...



Oh, ok! That's great! ^^ I'll be here.


----------



## JackJackal (Dec 26, 2018)

I LIVE!
Chris: dude. Really?
Me: what? Cant a guy have a dramatic return after being gone so long?


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Dec 31, 2018)

Well, it's 1 AM where I'm at - so Happy New Year to all DVRP'ers! Cheers.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 1, 2019)

Rimna said:


> Well, it's 1 AM where I'm at - so Happy New Year to all DVRP'ers! Cheers.



Happy New Year! May this year be better than last year!


----------



## JackJackal (Jan 15, 2019)

HEY! Anyone still here? Plz dont tell me our rp has actually bitten the dust! Its was getting to the good part!


----------



## Asassinator (Jan 16, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> HEY! Anyone still here? Plz dont tell me our rp has actually bitten the dust! Its was getting to the good part!


No I don’t think it’s gone yet! And hi! I’m here! ^w^


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jan 16, 2019)

I have a mixed feelings about it. While i really hope for the rp to start again...
Well... we can not live with a hope only :/


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jan 16, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> HEY! Anyone still here? Plz dont tell me our rp has actually bitten the dust! Its was getting to the good part!



I'm around the forum usually.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jan 18, 2019)

So the RP isn't dead and neither am I, though since I'm serving jury duty when I can least afford to, the prospect is ever tempting. I'm dealing with some work-related stuff as well too and the shutdown has basically given a relative to put up until it ends, so things are a bit in flux for me time-wise right now. I'll let you all know when I'm ready to start up the event, which shouldn't be long from now. In addition, I'll also check in on this thread once a day to give updates. It'd be helpful too it y'all PMed with any plot details you want to add.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jan 18, 2019)

I am glad to hear from you sir! I was getting worried to be honest.
I am always ready to continue the rp... After all... Zbigniev has to talk to Rimna
*Looks at the primate with a smile that a devil would be jealous of*


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jan 18, 2019)

JackJackal said:


> HEY! Anyone still here? Plz dont tell me our rp has actually bitten the dust! Its was getting to the good part!


I'm here. o3o


Unicon said:


> So the RP isn't dead and neither am I, though since I'm serving jury duty when I can least afford to, the prospect is ever tempting. I'm dealing with some work-related stuff as well too and the shutdown has basically given a relative to put up until it ends, so things are a bit in flux for me time-wise right now. I'll let you all know when I'm ready to start up the event, which shouldn't be long from now. In addition, I'll also check in on this thread once a day to give updates. It'd be helpful too it y'all PMed with any plot details you want to add.


Nice to hear from you, again!


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Jan 21, 2019)

<waves>


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (May 20, 2019)

Oh well, if we are not continuing then I guess we could at least chat a little? I like the crew of this rp so I would not mind to mock each other a bit.


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 20, 2019)

Omg. I haven't seen this thread in months.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (May 20, 2019)

Same for me, I really missed this place though. In fact? DVRP is one of few rps I am willing to do these days


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (May 20, 2019)

was this like Don Quijote, but a furry rp?
im slightly intrigued


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (May 20, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> was this like Don Quijote, but a furry rp?
> im slightly intrigued


It was/is a chaptered mafia rp. I can mot tell you much really as I have nanaged to make only maybe 3 responses? Despite it being short for me it has managed to become one of my favourites


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (May 20, 2019)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> It was/is a chaptered mafia rp. I can mot tell you much really as I have nanaged to make only maybe 3 responses? Despite it being short for me it has managed to become one of my favourites


damn, sounds amazing


----------



## zenmaldita (May 20, 2019)

with my finances in shambles I cannot run this RP at the moment
Unicon is also busy with work and while we do love to just let yall have the run of the place, I believe people would miss the structure and twists( are they even twists) that I put in the plot line
but if anyone is up to the task of making an arc without our characters, then by all means, have fun with it.
none of this is canon anyways


----------



## Miles Marsalis (May 20, 2019)

zenmaldita said:


> with my finances in shambles I cannot run this RP at the moment
> Unicon is also busy with work and while we do love to just let yall have the run of the place, I believe people would miss the structure and twists( are they even twists) that I put in the plot line
> but if anyone is up to the task of making an arc without our characters, then by all means, have fun with it.
> none of this is canon anyways


More on this in a bit, but I am working on bringing back it now that I am segueing into a new position, finally.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (May 27, 2019)

I thought yall was dead


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (May 27, 2019)

Not before I will drag you all to hell... I mean Zbigniev... will


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (May 27, 2019)

Eh, it's been so long I forgot what the story was. You can drag my characters to hell I guess.


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (May 27, 2019)

Death is meaningless to one such as Edelweiss


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 27, 2019)

I'm alive. I just went on vacation. Lol.


----------



## zenmaldita (May 27, 2019)

it's true! I have her vacation photo hahaa


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 27, 2019)

zenmaldita said:


> it's true! I have her vacation photo hahaa



Yep! And I loved it!


----------



## Asassinator (May 31, 2019)

zenmaldita said:


> it's true! I have her vacation photo hahaa


XD That's super cool! And is that Wulf at the back?


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (May 31, 2019)

Noice! 
Btw what's the feeling on the vacation? I have never been anywhere other than my home for holidays (financial problems)


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 31, 2019)

Asassinator said:


> XD That's super cool! And is that Would at the back?



Yeah, Wulf is in the back. XD




HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> Noice!
> Btw what's the feeling on the vacation? I have never been anywhere other than my home for holidays (financial problems)



Oh, that really sucks. D: Well, it can be fun and relaxing. It also depends on where you go. You could do a stay-cation where you could save up to stay at a hotel room for a weekend. You just have to plan the vacation ahead of time and save up your money. That's all.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Jun 16, 2019)

Asassinator said:


> XD That's super cool! And is that Wulf at the back?



Isn't that cool?   Zen worked me into the scene!


----------



## Foxy Emy (Jun 17, 2019)

Wait, is this back up and running? °w°


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 17, 2019)

Emyrelda Seoni said:


> Wait, is this back up and running? °w°


No. I wish it was. DX


----------



## zenmaldita (Jun 18, 2019)

as long as my life aint financially stable I don't think it will go back up full swing like it used to lmao
we'll see we'll see


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jun 18, 2019)

Same, in fact? I do not know am I going to rp again. Maybe if this rp will move then my mood will come back. Otherwise? Probably not


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jun 18, 2019)

Emyrelda Seoni said:


> Wait, is this back up and running? °w°



No, it ended about a year ago.


----------



## Foxy Emy (Jun 18, 2019)

zenmaldita said:


> as long as my life aint financially stable I don't think it will go back up full swing like it used to lmao
> we'll see we'll see



Sorry to hear that. I have been in the same boat since Bitcoin crashed a few years ago. But I am making progress towards paying stuff off.

Just this month I finished building my emergency savings fund and payed off the smallest of my credit card debts.

I am tackling the smallest debts first rather than the ones with the highest interest. The plan is to snowball my monthly payments by eliminating the minimums on the smallest debts first and then adding what I would be paying to the next smallest.

By the time I tackle my largest one, I will be throwing over $600/month at it.


----------



## zenmaldita (Jun 18, 2019)

oh man my problems aren't that complicated. I hope you get yours sorted out @Emyrelda Seoni 

mine is just...constant...expenses.
everything I earn, my family needs. my mom doesn't earn enough nowadays so every cent I have I give to them now...


----------



## Foxy Emy (Jun 18, 2019)

zenmaldita said:


> oh man my problems aren't that complicated. I hope you get yours sorted out @Emyrelda Seoni
> 
> mine is just...constant...expenses.
> everything I earn, my family needs. my mom doesn't earn enough nowadays so every cent I have I give to them now...



I wish I had money to help my family right now. >w<

I will get there though. I just need them to hold on a little longer.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Jun 19, 2019)

zenmaldita said:


> oh man my problems aren't that complicated. I hope you get yours sorted out @Emyrelda Seoni
> 
> mine is just...constant...expenses.
> everything I earn, my family needs. my mom doesn't earn enough nowadays so every cent I have I give to them now...



Oh, I'm sorry to hear. D:


----------



## Asassinator (Oct 13, 2020)

Mlem
Hecc this is old xD


----------



## HopeTLioness (Oct 13, 2020)

Omg. Is anyone still around to even try to reboot this rp? XD


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Oct 13, 2020)

>_> Easy Times X Don Vulpe crossover episode when


----------



## Foxy Emy (Oct 14, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Omg. Is anyone still around to even try to reboot this rp? XD



I am!


----------



## Asassinator (Oct 15, 2020)

Now so wonder how Zen is doing uwu


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Oct 15, 2020)

I am, but predictably, I'm busy until mid-November with work and some personal matters. I'll be reaching out just to see how everyone is doing, though, since it's been awhile.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Oct 15, 2020)

Liseran Thistle said:


> >_> Easy Times X Don Vulpe crossover episode when



LOL! I dunno since both rps are in different timelines.




Emyrelda Seoni said:


> I am!



Hello! How are you? 




Asassinator said:


> Now so wonder how Zen is doing uwu



ASASSINATOR! *GLOMPS & HUGS* I miss you! How you've been? And you're right. I wonder how she's doing.




Miles Marsalis said:


> I am, but predictably, I'm busy until mid-November with work and some personal matters. I'll be reaching out just to see how everyone is doing, though, since it's been awhile.



Lol, yep. Good to hear from you, though.


@zenmaldita Hey, are you still alive? owo


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Oct 15, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> Lol, yep. Good to hear from you, though.
> 
> 
> @zenmaldita Hey, are you still alive? owo


Same. I'll reach out to Zen tomorrow.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Oct 15, 2020)

Miles Marsalis said:


> Same. I'll reach out to Zen tomorrow.



Cool! I just reached out to her on her page. I may have to check up on her on FA.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Oct 16, 2020)

Liseran Thistle said:


> >_> Easy Times X Don Vulpe crossover episode when





HopeTLioness said:


> LOL! I dunno since both rps are in different timelines.


*everyone liked that*
Ngl, from all I heard at one point about this rp a crossover would rival any other crossover ever made


----------



## Asassinator (Oct 16, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> ASASSINATOR! *GLOMPS & HUGS* I miss you! How you've been? And you're right. I wonder how she's doing.


o.o
*Hugs back tightly* Heya Hope >w< ahhh it's been so long! I'll be honest, the only two people I remember whole bein gonna from the Forums were Zen and Wulf.
I'm doing pretty alright! Now that I heard the forums were alive again I'm trying to be more active on here, but it's not working out as well as I wish >.< don't even know if I'm an RP type of guy at this point...
But if this RP does spark some life again, you can bet I'll be more active xD
So how're you?


----------



## HopeTLioness (Oct 17, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> *everyone liked that*
> Ngl, from all I heard at one point about this rp a crossover would rival any other crossover ever made



LOL! Like I said, it would be interesting but a bit difficult since DVRP's time is 2018 and ET's time is 1925.




Asassinator said:


> o.o
> *Hugs back tightly* Heya Hope >w< ahhh it's been so long! I'll be honest, the only two people I remember whole bein gonna from the Forums were Zen and Wulf.
> I'm doing pretty alright! Now that I heard the forums were alive again I'm trying to be more active on here, but it's not working out as well as I wish >.< don't even know if I'm an RP type of guy at this point...
> But if this RP does spark some life again, you can bet I'll be more active xD
> So how're you?



Yeah, nothing interesting is going on ATM. >.< If we could get Zen back to get it start back up, it would be awesome! 

I'm doing alright. I'm now a senior in college and working on my short film. Taking it easy and basically is hosting another rp on Discord called Easy Times. Been doing that for...wow, about two years now. XD


----------



## Asassinator (Oct 17, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> LOL! Like I said, it would be interesting but a bit difficult since DVRP's time is 2018 and ET's time is 1925.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 holy heccccc
What's it about?
Also my Discord tag ShUwUba#9692


----------



## Foxy Emy (Oct 18, 2020)

HopeTLioness said:


> LOL! Like I said, it would be interesting but a bit difficult since DVRP's time is 2018 and ET's time is 1925.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Huh! Never realized an old DVRP player hosted Easy Times!


----------



## HopeTLioness (Oct 21, 2020)

Asassinator said:


> holy heccccc
> What's it about?
> Also my Discord tag ShUwUba#9692



Easy Times is a mafia rp that's based in 1925. We also have spin-off rps in the server called Easy Times University and Hogwarts, which is a Harry Potter inspired rp. If you want to come and check it out, and possibly join the rp, you will have to go through a screening. Would you be interest?




Emyrelda Seoni said:


> Huh! Never realized an old DVRP player hosted Easy Times!



Yep! It was actually's Zenkiki's rp that she started and it grew. She retired and past it to me.


----------



## Rimna (Dec 16, 2022)

With the forums closure approaching soon, I figured I might as well reminisce about the past - especially about one of my favorite places in this corner of the internet.

This was by far and large the best roleplay I've taken part in, and I still remember the story from the time I joined. I look back to it fondly even years after we stopped. This helped me develop my character to what he is today. And speaking of that, I'd like to think that our characters made it after all the action that took place.

It was a great pleasure to be a part of DVRP =)

I hope you guys are well.

Cheers.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Dec 16, 2022)

Honestly, this was one of the things I liked about here and I enjoyed doing it with you guys.

I don't know, maybe we could start this up on Discord sometime in the future, with Zen's permission.


----------



## Rayd (Dec 16, 2022)

this was one of my least favorite things on the site


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Dec 16, 2022)

Rayd said:


> this was one of my least favorite things on the site


To each, their own.

I hope you're doing alright.


----------



## Rimna (Dec 16, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> Honestly, this was one of the things I liked about here and I enjoyed doing it with you guys.
> 
> I don't know, maybe we could start this up on Discord sometime in the future, with Zen's permission.



In the mafia there is a saying "It's better to ask forgiveness than permission", so...
So long, Don Volpe's money! I steal it all and create my own mafia!

Nah just kidding, it wouldn't make much sense without Zen being around.


----------



## Asassinator (Dec 24, 2022)

Rimna said:


> With the forums closure approaching soon, I figured I might as well reminisce about the past - especially about one of my favorite places in this corner of the internet.
> 
> This was by far and large the best roleplay I've taken part in, and I still remember the story from the time I joined. I look back to it fondly even years after we stopped. This helped me develop my character to what he is today. And speaking of that, I'd like to think that our characters made it after all the action that took place.
> 
> ...


Just found out on the Fur Base discord and rushed over. Man, this place was the first time ever experienced an actual organized roleplay... place, all the way back in middle school. After it all slowed down, I even kinda lost reason to come back to the forums. But this was literally the birthplace of my interest in the fandom, and I'm sad to see it go. 

I hope maybe Zen can somehow come back and give us a way to jump back into the world of Don Volpe x3 but even then, I hope that everyone is still doing alright after all these years, and merry Christmas to you all!


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 24, 2022)

Rimna said:


> In the mafia there is a saying "It's better to ask forgiveness than permission", so...
> So long, Don Volpe's money! I steal it all and create my own mafia!
> 
> Nah just kidding, it wouldn't make much sense without Zen being around.





Asassinator said:


> Just found out on the Fur Base discord and rushed over. Man, this place was the first time ever experienced an actual organized roleplay... place, all the way back in middle school. After it all slowed down, I even kinda lost reason to come back to the forums. But this was literally the birthplace of my interest in the fandom, and I'm sad to see it go.
> 
> I hope maybe Zen can somehow come back and give us a way to jump back into the world of Don Volpe x3 but even then, I hope that everyone is still doing alright after all these years, and merry Christmas to you all!


Might I make a suggestion ?
If you're still uncertain about moving over to discord, I was introduced to a pretty solid alternative forum (same interface and everything like FAF) :






						Furrypile
					

Forum for furries and likeminded people alike.




					furrypile.co.uk
				




Some people are moving there to settle in, and are doing alright so far
This is just my personal recommendation, but I think it's great
Who knows, maybe the mafia saga could be picked up again, some day


----------



## Asassinator (Dec 24, 2022)

Hmmmmmmmm....

Mayhaps. Though I know I'd definitely be more active on forums in general if I was involved in another rp of this sort of scale, so if anyone plans to start one up, definitely count me in! XP


----------

